# Solita storia ...



## demoralizio (25 Luglio 2012)

Ciao a tutti e piacere....
purtroppo è veramente difficile trovare un qualcuno con cui confrontarsi su questo argomento nella vita reale: amici, parenti, preti (scherzo). E' una cosa che fatichi a dire in giro, l'orgoglio impedisce qualsiasi confronto e alla fine ti tieni tutto dentro facendo anche finta di niente, ma sai che qualcosa si è lacerato nel tuo io.
Naturalmente sto parlando del dramma del tradimento, di quella pugnalata dritto nel cervello mentre stai dormendo, della caduta di tutte le tue certezze.


Non mi piace piangermi addosso, ci sono sfighe maggiori, però il cervello è una brutta bestia e ti cazzotta con immagini e sensazioni di continuo. Non è facile.


Ho "deciso" di non mandarla a f****o, ma so che non è così facile, non c'è spugna che assorba questa roba.


Ditemi come diavolo avete fatto a superarla, se l'avete superata...
Av salùt


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

ciao e benvenuto!
da quanto tempo è successo?


----------



## demoralizio (25 Luglio 2012)

Più o meno 3 settimane da quando ho scoperto. E sono 3 settimane che non riesco a concentrarmi su niente!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e piacere....
> purtroppo è veramente difficile trovare un qualcuno con cui confrontarsi su questo argomento nella vita reale: amici, parenti, preti (scherzo). E' una cosa che fatichi a dire in giro, l'orgoglio impedisce qualsiasi confronto e alla fine ti tieni tutto dentro facendo anche finta di niente, ma sai che qualcosa si è lacerato nel tuo io.
> Naturalmente sto parlando del dramma del tradimento, di quella pugnalata dritto nel cervello mentre stai dormendo, della caduta di tutte le tue certezze.
> 
> ...


ciao demoralizio... botta fresca, eh? Da quanto tempo siete sposati?


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Più o meno 3 settimane da quando ho scoperto. E sono 3 settimane che non riesco a concentrarmi su niente!


mi pare anche normale no?
è freschissima la cosa!


----------



## demoralizio (25 Luglio 2012)

Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da 6 anni e... abbiamo due figli...
come potete immaginare tutto ciò complica enormemente le decisioni, e nonostante io abbia sempre sostenuto che non sarei mai passato sopra ad una cosa del genere, lo sto facendo.

Ho cambiato tantissime volte idea nella mia vita, non è un problema, però mai in modo così violento!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Come l'hai scoperto, se non sono indiscreto? E lei come l'ha presa?


----------



## demoralizio (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come l'hai scoperto, se non sono indiscreto? E lei come l'ha presa?


L'ho scoperto dalle sue mail, non le avevo mai lette ma si vede che quella volta era destino.
Ti faccio la cronaca breve di com'è andata:
- negazione
- data l'evidenza, negazione
- data l'EVIDENTE EVIDENZA, dice che è stato solo uno sfogo, che non conta niente, che le serviva del tempo per lei, per essere solo lei, fuori dal ruolo di mamma e di compagna
- incazzatura (???) per aver letto le mail (ma dio ...?@°#§)
- mi rigira quello che non andava nel rapporto
- mi dice che lei non avrebbe mai reagito come ho fatto io (mi stava venendo un mezzo infarto e poi mi è salita una violenza mai dissipata)
- cerca di consolarmi e di farmi tornare sulle mie decisioni prese a caldo
- si va a letto... ma chi ha dormito?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto dalle sue mail, non le avevo mai lette ma si vede che quella volta era destino.
> Ti faccio la cronaca breve di com'è andata:
> - negazione
> - data l'evidenza, negazione
> ...


Mi spiace molto, amico.


----------



## demoralizio (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto, amico.


Grazie della solidarietà. Passerà...

Passerà??


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Grazie della solidarietà. Passerà...
> 
> Passerà??


certo.... nessuna notte è infinita..


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Grazie della solidarietà. Passerà...
> 
> Passerà??


A me è passata. Ad altri non ancora.
tre settimane hai detto.

Ora è ancora in negazione?


----------



## demoralizio (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A me è passata. Ad altri non ancora.
> tre settimane hai detto.
> 
> Ora è ancora in negazione?


Lei? No, la negazione è finita al terzo urlo la sera in cui l'ho beccata.

Adesso siamo in una fase che ho voluto io, cioè provare a riavvicinarci. Ma sapere se lo vuole anche lei... mah... fa parte della lista dei miei infiniti dubbi :|


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e piacere....
> purtroppo è veramente difficile trovare un qualcuno con cui confrontarsi su questo argomento nella vita reale: amici, parenti, preti (scherzo). E' una cosa che fatichi a dire in giro, l'orgoglio impedisce qualsiasi confronto e alla fine ti tieni tutto dentro facendo anche finta di niente, ma sai che qualcosa si è lacerato nel tuo io.
> Naturalmente sto parlando del dramma del tradimento, di quella pugnalata dritto nel cervello mentre stai dormendo, della caduta di tutte le tue certezze.
> 
> ...


Ciao Demoralizio!

Te hai tra le mani la busgàtta che si rivolta come una scofazza senza lettiera che è anche madre dei tuoi bambini e tua compagnba di letto.
Sono tre ruoli che la ninìna ricopre con nonchalance e che tu percepisci, e vorrei vedere che fosse altrimenti, come inconciliabili con quello di maiala dalle dodici mammelle che grufoola nelle mutande altrui.
La gugétta in questione o te la tieni a tutto tondo, senza sperare che cambi, perchè tanto non cambierà, e se cambierà lo farà facendoti rimpiangere com'era prima, oppure le sventoli un po' il culetto intriso colla tua sacra suola di cuoio e con lei avrai solo da spartire i turni per andare a prendere i figli a scuola, ma tanto per questo presto darà delkega al becco di turno col quale dividerà le sue sporche lenzuola ed allora avrai a che fare con Giuseppe, Muhammad, Varenne e Godolo, non piu con lei...

Perchè certe cose si accettano in ogni caso, a braccia aperte e testa bassa o con l'accetta...

Vedi un po' tu di che pasta sei fatto...

Auguri!

Ciao!


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Lei? No, la negazione è finita al terzo urlo la sera in cui l'ho beccata.
> 
> Adesso siamo in una fase che ho voluto io, cioè provare a riavvicinarci. Ma sapere se lo vuole anche lei... mah... fa parte della lista dei miei infiniti dubbi :|


Allora.
Di quello che pensa lei dovresti fregartene perchè intanto qualsiasi cosa dica o faccia in questo momento tu non ci credi, quindi continueresti solo a scartavetrarti i gioielli di famiglia con mille dubbi senza soluzione.
Perchè ora, ripeto. Tu non le credi.
In questa fase devi assolutamente farle tutte le domande che ti vengono in testa. Tutti i dubbi che hai li devi esternare ma attento...
Poi devi darti un basta. Un limite.


Tu la ami ancora? E l' altro che fine ha fatto?


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e piacere....
> purtroppo è veramente difficile trovare un qualcuno con cui confrontarsi su questo argomento nella vita reale: amici, parenti, preti (scherzo). E' una cosa che fatichi a dire in giro, l'orgoglio impedisce qualsiasi confronto e alla fine ti tieni tutto dentro facendo anche finta di niente, ma sai che qualcosa si è lacerato nel tuo io.
> Naturalmente sto parlando del dramma del tradimento, di quella pugnalata dritto nel cervello mentre stai dormendo, della caduta di tutte le tue certezze.
> 
> ...



A me è passata .....
Devi solo fare una lista dei pro e i contro .....
che ci sono stati in tuttti questi anni.....
poi vedi se i pro superano i contro e viceversa .....
mettici tutto quello che ti viene in mente...
datti tempo per pensare a questa lista non buttarla giù affrettatamente.....
e giorno per giorno capirai....


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

un altra domanda scusa.

lei è sempre stata una fedele o ha tradito prima?

Perchè questo è importante.
Ricordati che i tradimenti sono sempre pacchettini confezionati in due, con diverse colpe magari, ma se non si è traditori seriali..

E no...le colpe non sono mai da una parte sola.


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Benvenuto.



demoralizio ha detto:


> Lei? No, la negazione è finita al terzo urlo la sera in cui l'ho beccata.
> 
> Adesso siamo in una fase che ho voluto io, cioè provare a riavvicinarci. Ma sapere se lo vuole anche lei... mah... fa parte della lista dei miei infiniti dubbi :|


E lei sta facendo qualcosa per riavvicinarvi, oppure fa come se non fosse successo nulla?


----------



## erab (25 Luglio 2012)

Frena, frena, frena

hai saltato due passaggi:

1) allontanamento  almeno per qualche giorno avete bisogno di stare ognuno per conto vostro, sopratutto tu.
so che con i figli è un problema ma hai bisogno di isolarti per un po

2) cambio di priorità, prima vieni tu, come individuo, riprenditi degli spazi, alimenta la tua autostima

poi, con molta calma e molta consapevolezza puoi valutare quello che vuoi fare.

I riavvicinamenti frettolosi non portano quasi mai a nulla


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Frena, frena, frena
> 
> hai saltato due passaggi:
> 
> ...


quoto e approvo con il verde maria


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto dalle sue mail, non le avevo mai lette ma si vede che quella volta era destino.
> Ti faccio la cronaca breve di com'è andata:
> - negazione
> - data l'evidenza, negazione
> ...



mi sei oltremodo simpatico

devo riflettere un pò, poi ti farò sapere :mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (25 Luglio 2012)

Ciao amici,
vi assicuro che mi state dando un grande aiuto, sembrate proprio dentro il mio cervello.

Il consiglio di stare un po' da solo è sacrosanto, c'ho pensato anch'io e dovrei farlo, ma questa vuol dire scoperchiare il barile di m***a e far soffrire tante persone.

@Chiara: anche tu mi sei simpatica dato l'avatar!


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao amici,
> vi assicuro che mi state dando un grande aiuto, sembrate proprio dentro il mio cervello.
> 
> Il consiglio di stare un po' da solo è sacrosanto, c'ho pensato anch'io e dovrei farlo, ma questa vuol dire scoperchiare il barile di m***a e far soffrire tante persone.
> ...


si ma ti serve stare da solo! inventati un viaggio di lavoro...che ne so una breve vacanza con un amico....
insomma allontanati da lei per qualche giorno!


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e piacere....
> purtroppo è veramente difficile trovare un qualcuno con cui confrontarsi su questo argomento nella vita reale: amici, parenti, preti (scherzo). E' una cosa che fatichi a dire in giro, l'orgoglio impedisce qualsiasi confronto e alla fine ti tieni tutto dentro facendo anche finta di niente, ma sai che qualcosa si è lacerato nel tuo io.
> Naturalmente sto parlando del dramma del tradimento, di quella pugnalata dritto nel cervello mentre stai dormendo, della caduta di tutte le tue certezze.
> 
> ...


Per superarla hai bisogno della sua collaborazione, del suo amore , anche se la parola sembra in antitesi con quello che e' successo.
La superi se parlate , se sviscerate ogni cosa .
Arriva un giorno che soffri meno e te ne fai una ragione.
Io purtroppo sono andata oltre.... Mi sono allontanata e non ho mai metabolizzato fino a trovarmi a tradire anche io.
Cio' non mi fa certo onore ma volevi una testimonianza.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cio' non mi fa certo onore


Personalmente mi sforzo già da un po' di non giudicare più nessuno. Neanche lei la giudico, cerco di capire il motivo per cui l'ha fatto e, inevitabilmente, se lo rifarà ancora. Mi dice che non è una cosa che ha fatto contro di me o contro la famiglia, è stata una cosa sua, personale, solo sua. Per questo non vedo in lei un briciolo di pentimento, e neanche un abbozzo di scuse (non che me ne fotta qualcosa delle scuse in sè...)

Sono terrorizzato dall'idea di perderla, ma anche di perdere del tempo.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Personalmente mi sforzo già da un po' di non giudicare più nessuno. Neanche lei la giudico, cerco di capire il motivo per cui l'ha fatto e, inevitabilmente, se lo rifarà ancora. Mi dice che non è una cosa che ha fatto contro di me o contro la famiglia, è stata una cosa sua, personale, solo sua. Per questo non vedo in lei un briciolo di pentimento, e neanche un abbozzo di scuse (non che me ne fotta qualcosa delle scuse in sè...)
> 
> Sono terrorizzato dall'idea di perderla, ma anche di perdere del tempo.


Ti ho detto che devi sviscerare il tutto parlando con lei.
Probabilmente si e' sentita corteggiata, ammirata ha ceduto a lusinghe fatte in un momento di allontanamento da te.
Ma parlatevi altrimenti non ne esci piu'
Ma questa persona che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma questa persona che fine ha fatto?


Morto per... emmm... infortunio contro un machete ^^

A parte gli scherzi, lei mi ha assicurato che non si vedono più e che non lo amava nel modo più assoluto. Ma come scriveva qualcuno prima, in questo momento mi è impossibile crederle


----------



## stellina (25 Luglio 2012)

la tempesta passa...non può piovere in eterno! il tempo è relativo e soggettivo, chi pochi mesi chi qualche anno chi mai. 
personalmente l'ho superato distaccandomi emotivamente...e alla fine ho fatto il suo stesso errore...non saprei cosa consigliarti perchè il mio percorso o quello di chiunque altro potrebbe non essere corretto per come sei tu. innanzi tutto respira ma seriamente concentrati sul tuo respiro e pensa bene che qualsiasi opzione sceglierai non dovrà ledere minimamente i figli.


----------



## erab (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Personalmente mi sforzo già da un po' di non giudicare più nessuno. Neanche lei la giudico, cerco di capire il motivo per cui l'ha fatto e, inevitabilmente, se lo rifarà ancora. Mi dice che non è una cosa che ha fatto contro di me o contro la famiglia, è stata una cosa sua, personale, solo sua. Per questo non vedo in lei un briciolo di pentimento, e neanche un abbozzo di scuse (non che me ne fotta qualcosa delle scuse in sè...)
> 
> *Sono terrorizzato dall'idea di perderla*, ma anche di perdere del tempo.


e così perderai te stesso
Se vuole lasciarti lo farà, se vuole restare con te lo farà, se vuole scusarsi lo farà, se non vuole non
farà nulla.
Il tuo unico obbiettivo deve essere di star bene indipendentemente da lei, il resto verrà di conseguenza


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Morto per... emmm... infortunio contro un machete ^^
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, lei mi ha assicurato che non si vedono più e che non lo amava nel modo più assoluto. Ma come scriveva qualcuno prima, in questo momento mi è impossibile crederle


 In questo caso fai bene a non crederle. Se ci fosse qui niko, ti direbbe bene lui il perché.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Personalmente mi sforzo già da un po' di non giudicare più nessuno. Neanche lei la giudico, cerco di capire il motivo per cui l'ha fatto e, inevitabilmente, se lo rifarà ancora. Mi dice che non è una cosa che ha fatto contro di me o contro la famiglia, è stata una cosa sua, personale, solo sua. Per questo non vedo in lei un briciolo di pentimento, e neanche un abbozzo di scuse (non che me ne fotta qualcosa delle scuse in sè...)
> 
> Sono terrorizzato dall'idea di perderla, ma anche di perdere del tempo.


 Quello che tua moglie dovrebbe capire è che non lo avrà anche fatto contro di te o la famiglia, ma a conti fatti il risultato è come se lo avesse fatto.

Non un'ombra di pentimento? Allora ti consiglio di mandarla dove è stata a fare le cose sue.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

hai ragione, ma forse quello che ho paura di perdere - oltre a lei di cui purtroppo sono ancora innamorato - è la stabilità di una famiglia. So benissimo che se deve succedere succederà, e affrontare la realtà (qualsiasi essa sia) è l'unico modo per essere felici... però la decisione è mostruosamente impestata, corro il rischio di rovinare l'infanzia alle mie bestiole.

Non voglio essere un super eroe, e non vivrò una vita di merda per "amore dei figli", però sono scelte pese che mi ritrovo, beffa nella beffa, a dover fare da solo.


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma forse quello che ho paura di perdere - oltre a lei di cui purtroppo sono ancora innamorato - è la stabilità di una famiglia. So benissimo che se deve succedere succederà, e affrontare la realtà (qualsiasi essa sia) è l'unico modo per essere felici... però la decisione è mostruosamente impestata, corro il *rischio di rovinare l'infanzia alle mie bestiole.
> *
> Non voglio essere un super eroe, e non vivrò una vita di merda per "amore dei figli", però sono scelte pese che mi ritrovo, beffa nella beffa, a dover fare da solo.


Questo non è vero. Ma c'è qualcuno (più di uno) qui che potrebbe dirtelo meglio di me!


----------



## stellina (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo non è vero. Ma c'è qualcuno (più di uno) qui che potrebbe dirtelo meglio di me!


tu e tua moglie potreste rovinare la vita ai figli...eh già questo è il rischio! ma è indipendente da quello che decidete...dipende solo da come vi comportate tra voi e con loro. dipende dall'equilibrio che vi fa stare sereni in famiglia...perchè stare separati in casa è dura, separarsi è dura, riconnettersi è dura...per questo devi respirare e non scegliere sull'onda "dell'entusiasmo". con calma certe scelte vanno fatte a bocce ferme.


----------



## ZoDyAkO (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto dalle sue mail, non le avevo mai lette ma si vede che quella volta era destino.
> Ti faccio la cronaca breve di com'è andata:
> - negazione
> - data l'evidenza, negazione
> ...


Passata la burrasca tornerà dal tipo. O rinegozi il rapporto diventando coppia aperta e prendendoti anche tu le tue libertà, oppure rinunci alla stabilità apparente della famiglia. Penso che anche lei alla fine possa preferire la separazione, soprattutto se lavora, visto che si terrà casa, figli, e gli assegni che gli verserai. E potrà fare quello le pare, senza avere in casa chi le puó ricordare la persona che realmente é. Ti ha mentito fin oltre l'evidenza dei fatti, é quasi peggio questo del tradimento. E' inaffidabile, non puoi portare avanti un progetto importante come la famiglia, con una persona cosí. Ora se nei nella fase dell'incazzatura, alternata al desiderio di superare tutto e tornare come se niente fosse successo. Ma poi arriverà la fase in cui ti renderai conto che non potrà mai piú anche lontanamente tornare tutto come prima. Poi arriverà la fase in cui ne sarai felice, perché la vita ti si riapre e torna tutto in gioco. Se poi vuoi tornare con lei, e lei da te, bene, ma deve essere per scelta, non per paura di perdere qualcosa.


S*B


----------



## zoDyAkO (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> un altra domanda scusa.
> 
> lei è sempre stata una fedele o ha tradito prima?
> 
> ...


La crisi di coppia é quasi sempre colpa di entrambi. Il tradimento invece é colpa di uno solo, debole, fallito, che piuttosto che risolvere i problemi li aggira sparandosi dosi di evasione.

S*B


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Passata la burrasca tornerà dal tipo. O rinegozi il rapporto diventando coppia aperta e prendendoti anche tu le tue libertà, oppure rinunci alla stabilità apparente della famiglia. Penso che anche lei alla fine possa preferire la separazione, soprattutto se lavora, visto che si terrà casa, figli, e gli assegni che gli verserai. E potrà fare quello le pare, senza avere in casa chi le puó ricordare la persona che realmente é. Ti ha mentito fin oltre l'evidenza dei fatti, é quasi peggio questo del tradimento. E' inaffidabile, non puoi portare avanti un progetto importante come la famiglia, con una persona cosí. Ora se nei nella fase dell'incazzatura, alternata al desiderio di superare tutto e tornare come se niente fosse successo. Ma poi arriverà la fase in cui ti renderai conto che non potrà mai piú anche lontanamente tornare tutto come prima. Poi arriverà la fase in cui ne sarai felice, perché la vita ti si riapre e torna tutto in gioco. Se poi vuoi tornare con lei, e lei da te, bene, ma deve essere per scelta, non per paura di perdere qualcosa.
> 
> 
> S*B


L‘unica parte su cui sono d‘accordo è la chiusura, per il resto mi sembri un pò drastico.


----------



## stellina (25 Luglio 2012)

zoDyAkO ha detto:


> La crisi di coppia é quasi sempre colpa di entrambi. Il tradimento invece é colpa di uno solo, debole, fallito, che *piuttosto che risolvere i problemi li aggira sparandosi dosi di evasione*.
> 
> S*B


uh come siamo giudicanti!!!


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2012)

Mi ricorda per molti aspetti la storia di Niko, che spero non se ne avrà a male se riporto il link al thread aperto da lui:
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/16297-incasinato-come-tanti-ma-a-modo-mio

Demoralizio è l'alternativa intelligente a Maurizio, sento che già mi piace


----------



## demoralizio (25 Luglio 2012)

Potete immaginare come le vostre risposte mi stiano scuotendo, la verità è un macigno enorme che ti preme tutto sui testicoli.
ZoDyAkO ha tirato in ballo anche un altro aspetto importante, ahimè, della decisione: rifarsi una vita mentre a lei rimane tutto. Non saranno cose nobili in questo momento, ma hanno il loro peso: affitto? assegni? sapere che in quella casa ci potrebbe vivere con qualcuno che ha contatto con i miei figli????

O    MIO     DIO!!!


----------



## stellina (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Potete immaginare come le vostre risposte mi stiano scuotendo, la verità è un macigno enorme che ti preme tutto sui testicoli.
> ZoDyAkO ha tirato in ballo anche un altro aspetto importante, ahimè, della decisione: rifarsi una vita mentre a lei rimane tutto. Non saranno cose nobili in questo momento, ma hanno il loro peso: affitto? assegni? sapere che in quella casa ci potrebbe vivere con qualcuno che ha contatto con i miei figli????
> 
> O    MIO     DIO!!!


quanto fresca è la palata in faccia? fresca fresca vero?


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> uh come siamo giudicanti!!!


ma si può sapere che minchia c'è di strano nell'essere giudicanti?


----------



## demoralizio (25 Luglio 2012)

fresca come la bora a 130km/h


----------



## ZoDyAkO (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Potete immaginare come le vostre risposte mi stiano scuotendo, la verità è un macigno enorme che ti preme tutto sui testicoli.
> ZoDyAkO ha tirato in ballo anche un altro aspetto importante, ahimè, della decisione: rifarsi una vita mentre a lei rimane tutto. Non saranno cose nobili in questo momento, ma hanno il loro peso: affitto? assegni? sapere che in quella casa ci potrebbe vivere con qualcuno che ha contatto con i miei figli????
> 
> O    MIO     DIO!!!


A lei in quanto conviventi non devi nulla. Per due figli sono circa 400 Euro al mese. Se ti comporti bene e i figli non sono neonati non rischi di perderli, anche volendolo per assurdo saranno loro a impedirlo. Poi crescono. 

Comunque, passata la fase della disperata incazzatura, e potrebbe volerci anche un anno, tenta di recuperare il rapporto. Non lasciare nulla di intentato. Stringi i denti, manda giú il rospo, e combatti almeno finché vedi che ha senso farlo. Se da parte sua non vedi lo stesso desiderio di crescere e passare oltre, solo allora puoi cominciare a riorganizzarti la vita da separato.

S*B


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma si può sapere che minchia c'è di strano nell'essere giudicanti?


Ciao,

ci ho riflettuto a lungo ... soprattutto perché spesso mi riesce difficile ad esprimermi ...

quando uno si esprime, il confine tra avere un'opinione e dare un giudizio non è sempre chiaro ... 

il giudizio ... è una sentenza, che stabilisce cosa è giusto o sbagliato ... 

mentre l'opinione ... è avere una certa idea su qualcosa ... 

è meglio esprimersi in termini di opinioni ... 

sienne


----------



## stellina (25 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma si può sapere che minchia c'è di strano nell'essere giudicanti?


è che spesso chi giudica esprime una sua posizione- pensiero lecitissimo se suo in modo assiomatico invece che personale...ora provo a spiegarmi meglio con un esempio:
io e te stiamo parlando e ti dico: 
1.a me non piace il cioccolato bianco ma solo il fondente. (mia personale opinione) tu esprimerai la tua. 
2. a me il cioccolato bianco fa schifo e chi lo mangia non capisce un cazzo! tu a quel punto mi dirai ma no guarda che io lo mangio, a me piace e non mi sento uno che non capisce un cazzo
 il concetto espresso nelle posizioni 1 e 2 è lo stesso solo che in uno mi dimostro aperta ad un confronto, nell'altra sono in chiusura totale e non mi sto più limitando ad esprimere una mia opinione ma un giudizio

questa è una opinione personale


----------



## zoDyaKo (25 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ci ho riflettuto a lungo ... soprattutto perché spesso mi riesce difficile ad esprimermi ...
> 
> ...


Un'opinione é un giudizio espresso in modo politico 

S*B


----------



## Flavia (25 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Passata la burrasca tornerà dal tipo. O rinegozi il rapporto diventando coppia aperta e prendendoti anche tu le tue libertà, oppure rinunci alla stabilità apparente della famiglia. Penso che anche lei alla fine possa preferire la separazione, soprattutto se lavora, visto che si terrà casa, figli, e gli assegni che gli verserai. E potrà fare quello le pare, senza avere in casa chi le puó ricordare la persona che realmente é. Ti ha mentito fin oltre l'evidenza dei fatti, é quasi peggio questo del tradimento. E' inaffidabile, non puoi portare avanti un progetto importante come la famiglia, con una persona cosí. Ora se nei nella fase dell'incazzatura, alternata al desiderio di superare tutto e tornare come se niente fosse successo. Ma poi arriverà la fase in cui ti renderai conto che non potrà mai piú anche lontanamente tornare tutto come prima. Poi arriverà la fase in cui ne sarai felice, perché la vita ti si riapre e torna tutto in gioco.* Se poi vuoi tornare con lei, e lei da te, bene, ma deve essere per scelta, non per paura di perdere qualcosa.*
> 
> 
> S*B


secondo me dovresti appurare i motivi per cui lei voglia riprovarci, perchè ci tiene a voi, o perchè con l'altro non ha futuro?


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> è che spesso chi giudica esprime una sua posizione- pensiero lecitissimo se suo in modo assiomatico invece che personale...ora provo a spiegarmi meglio con un esempio:
> io e te stiamo parlando e ti dico:
> 1.a me non piace il cioccolato bianco ma solo il fondente. (mia personale opinione) tu esprimerai la tua.
> 2. a me il cioccolato bianco fa schifo e chi lo mangia non capisce un cazzo! tu a quel punto mi dirai ma no guarda che io lo mangio, a me piace e non mi sento uno che non capisce un cazzo
> ...


amore bello...l'esempio non calza perchè personalmente io non giudico o dò giudizi su cose che implòicano un'azione che viene svolta a se stessi con sè stessi o per sè stessi..bene. se la mia azione invece è verso qualcun altro e questa azione può anche lontanamente o avere anche la più remota possibilità di "danneggiare" questo qualcun altro allora ti dico che giudico eccome...sia in bene che in male...quindi a meno che tu non mangi ndel cioccolato bianco che al tuo partner sai che anche un microgrammo lasciato su un labbro potrebbe fargli venire uno shock anafilattico non giudicherò il tuo comportamento...nel caso contrario te lo dico...sei proprio una..scegli un aggettivo che più ti piace


----------



## Spider (25 Luglio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Demoralizio!
> 
> Te hai tra le mani la busgàtta che si rivolta come una scofazza senza lettiera che è anche madre dei tuoi bambini e tua compagnba di letto.
> Sono tre ruoli che la ninìna ricopre con nonchalance e che tu percepisci, e vorrei vedere che fosse altrimenti, come inconciliabili con quello di maiala dalle dodici mammelle che grufoola nelle mutande altrui.
> ...


...decisamente fuori luogo... inoltre non conosci neanche a fondo tutta la loro storia...
pugnalare cosi, una compagna, una storia... una decisione... credi aiuterà????


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

Non c'è niente di strano nell'essere giudicanti...
basta non essere troppo permalosi quando si viene giudicati...
poi a volte si giudica cOnoscendo a malapena una persona o una situazione...


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

Beh...ma il Marchese del grillo docet:"Io so' io e voi non siete un cazzo"


----------



## stellina (25 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> amore bello...l'esempio non calza perchè personalmente io non giudico o dò giudizi su cose che implòicano un'azione che viene svolta a se stessi con sè stessi o per sè stessi..bene. se la mia azione invece è verso qualcun altro e questa azione può anche lontanamente o avere anche la più remota possibilità di "danneggiare" questo qualcun altro allora ti dico che giudico eccome...sia in bene che in male...quindi a meno che tu non mangi ndel cioccolato bianco che al tuo partner sai che anche un microgrammo lasciato su un labbro potrebbe fargli venire uno shock anafilattico non giudicherò il tuo comportamento...nel caso contrario te lo dico...sei proprio una..scegli un aggettivo che più ti piace


intanto grazie per l'amore bello (certe cose da un uomo non le sento da molto e fanno sempre il loro porco effetto)
aggettivo scelto: tesorina può andare? 
è che non mi piace quando la gente si infervora e si scaldano gli animi perchè prima o dopo uno o entrambi iniziano a dire o fare cose pesanti di cui poi magari potrebbero pentirsi...e quindi amo stemperare sempre...le persone più vicine lo definiscono aplomb britannico ed è difficilissimo farmelo perdere.


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> intanto grazie per l'amore bello (certe cose da un uomo non le sento da molto e fanno sempre il loro porco effetto)
> aggettivo scelto: *tesorina* può andare?
> è che non mi piace quando la gente si infervora e si scaldano gli animi perchè prima o dopo uno o entrambi iniziano a dire o fare cose pesanti di cui poi magari potrebbero pentirsi...e quindi amo stemperare sempre...le persone più vicine lo definiscono aplomb britannico ed è difficilissimo farmelo perdere.


se ti fa stare meglio


----------



## Spider (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di strano nell'essere giudicanti...
> basta non essere troppo permalosi quando si viene giudicati...
> *poi a volte si giudica cOnoscendo a malapena una persona o una situazione...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...guarda, che questo ... è quello che fa.... la differenza...


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non c'è niente di strano nell'essere giudicanti...
> ...


----------



## demoralizio (25 Luglio 2012)

ragazzi, naturalmente ci sta qualche giudizio o opinione o giudinione o opidizio, è normale anche infervorarsi empaticamente per una situazione che ho descritto io dal mio punto di vista (non ho intenzione di far scrivere qua lei, per carità di dio!).
In linea di massima ho trovato dei consigli in linea con quello che mi frullava nella testa, giusto per avere la conferma di non essere impazzito completamente.

...finalmente capisco il senso di internet


----------



## stellina (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> ragazzi, naturalmente ci sta qualche giudizio o opinione o giudinione o opidizio, è normale anche infervorarsi empaticamente per una situazione che ho descritto io dal mio punto di vista (non ho intenzione di far scrivere qua lei, per carità di dio!).
> In linea di massima ho trovato dei consigli in linea con quello che mi frullava nella testa, giusto per avere la conferma di non essere impazzito completamente.
> 
> ...finalmente capisco il senso di internet


sereno non sei impazzito...sei solo in piena bufera!devi avere costanza per far placare il vento e a quel punto con calma trovare la strada corretta per te.
quando capitò a me persi più di 10 kg in un mese...mio marito non se ne accorse nemmeno o non battè ciglio!


----------



## Spider (25 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e piacere....
> purtroppo è veramente difficile trovare un qualcuno con cui confrontarsi su questo argomento nella vita reale: amici, parenti, preti (scherzo). E' una cosa che fatichi a dire in giro, l'orgoglio impedisce qualsiasi confronto e alla fine ti tieni tutto dentro facendo anche finta di niente, ma sai che qualcosa si è lacerato nel tuo io.
> Naturalmente sto parlando del dramma del tradimento, di quella pugnalata dritto nel cervello mentre stai dormendo, della caduta di tutte le tue certezze.
> 
> ...


..non sarà facile.. i tempi sono lughissimi... e diversi per ciascuno.
già la decisione di restare... ti ha imposto una scelta: devi amarla...

sai, se molli tutto, sembra più facile... eppure io credo...
che non cambi molto, specialmente se dici di amarla ancora.
se non la ami, non restare ancora un attimo con lei... ma se ami... non rinunciare...
il senso di sconfitta ... rimarra comunque... anche se sei lontano.

Ad un certo punto, ti capiterà di pensare a te .. nei termini di quello che è successo... e vedrai il bilancio.. della tua vita... sentimentale, affettiva...

questo devi vedere... non lei come una MEssalina di alto bordo... pronta a tradirti in ogni istante...
valuta te.. e lei, la vostra storia personale... diversa miliardi di volte da ogni storia qui dentro...

troverai un tuo percorso...stanne certo... magari non positivo per la tua storia ma positivo per te...


----------



## stellina (25 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..non sarà facile.. i tempi sono lughissimi... e diversi per ciascuno.
> *già la decisione di restare... ti ha imposto una scelta: devi amarla...
> *
> sai, se molli tutto, sembra più facile... eppure io credo...
> ...


non concordo sul fatto che se resta la deve amare...penso che uno può restare in 1000 modi...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non concordo sul fatto che se resta la deve amare...penso che uno può restare in 1000 modi...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grandioso stellina...
Ed è la somma di quei modi che ci fa restare...no?
Nei molti modi con cui sto con te...
E non solo nell'unico modo che mi imponi tu...

Sei forte tu....


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

zoDyAkO ha detto:


> La crisi di coppia é quasi sempre colpa di entrambi. Il tradimento invece é colpa di uno solo, debole, fallito, che piuttosto che risolvere i problemi li aggira sparandosi dosi di evasione.
> 
> S*B


occhei....


----------



## Spider (25 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non concordo sul fatto che se resta la deve amare...penso che uno può restare in 1000 modi...


...l'unico modo spontaneo...e  istintivo... è l'amore!
se non c'è più quello non superi un cazzo... stai li accanto ad una persona, invecchi e ci muori pure vicino, ma non ti appartiene... altro che figli, bollette, mutui o conti in banca...
quarda che hai una vita sola.. mica nove come i gatti....


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...l'unico modo spontaneo...e  istintivo... è l'amore!
> se non c'è più quello non superi un cazzo... stai li accanto ad una persona, invecchi e ci muori pure vicino, ma non ti appartiene... altro che figli, bollette, mutui o conti in banca...
> quarda che hai una vita sola.. mica nove come i gatti....


ti quoto ma non posso ancora approvarti.
dall'alto del mio "cinismo", è l'unica cosa -l'amore- a cui credo nella sua accezione più pura.
Quel sentimento che ti fa scalare le montagne a mani nude e che quando sei sulla coma te ne fotti delle mani insanguinate o dei graffi che ti hanno fatto le rocce. 
Perchè il panorama che vedi è.
_Tutto._


----------



## demoralizio (26 Luglio 2012)

l'ho letto da qualche parte in qualche forum: dopo il tradimento il concetto di amore cambia, muta, diventa un valore più tangibile, meno idealizzato. Forse più fragile, forse paradossalmente più solido.


----------



## stellina (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...l'unico modo spontaneo...e  istintivo... è l'amore!
> se non c'è più quello non superi un cazzo... stai li accanto ad una persona, invecchi e ci muori pure vicino, ma non ti appartiene... altro che figli, bollette, mutui o conti in banca...
> quarda che hai una vita sola.. mica nove come i gatti....


certo che l'amore è l'unico modo istintivo e spontaneo ma non è l'unico modo di restare. 
so di avere solo questa vita ma decido che per me ci sono cose ben più importanti di me e della mia gratificazione personale come donna. certo certe cose alla lunga mancano...e magari ti guardi intorno...ma la mia scelta non è stata istintiva ma ponderata...e ti dirò di più...non c'è mattina in cui non apra gli occhi e pensi certo mi mancano delle cose ma riscelgo di nuovo di rimanere.


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti quoto ma non posso ancora approvarti.
> dall'alto del mio "cinismo", è l'unica cosa -l'amore- a cui credo nella sua accezione più pura.
> Quel sentimento che ti fa scalare le montagne a mani nude e che quando sei sulla coma te ne fotti delle mani insanguinate o dei graffi che ti hanno fatto le rocce.
> Perchè il panorama che vedi è.
> _Tutto._


... appunto l'amore... quella cosa che ti fa dire... 
cazzo sono ancora qui... e non cazzo, perchè sono ancora qui????

... allora è con l'amore... che superi tutto.. anche te stesso...
e se ti và male..puoi sempre dire di aver vissuto... piuttosto che aver inseguito...
 bollette e mutii... e conti in banca.

... lei è cosi, è stata cosi.. ti ha fatto questo e quello.. ha fatto l'amore, il sesso con un altro..
ma se sente che ora è sincera... non deve rinunciare...anche se lui ha perso tutto
per amore deve recuperare.. altrimenti non era amore neanche prima...
non ami solo perchè ti corrisponde...


----------



## stellina (26 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Grandioso stellina...
> *Ed è la somma di quei modi che ci fa restare...no?*
> *Nei molti modi con cui sto con te...
> ...


eccerto!!!!


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... appunto l'amore... quella cosa che ti fa dire...
> cazzo sono ancora qui... e non cazzo, perchè sono ancora qui????
> 
> ... allora è con l'amore... che superi tutto.. anche te stesso...
> ...


Ti quoto, con un po' di malinconia.

Credo anch'io che amando davvero si possa accettare un tradimento.

Però c'è sempre una domanda che mi viene da fare: amando davvero si può tradire?

Su questo io ho tanti dubbi, purtroppo.


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti quoto, con un po' di malinconia.
> 
> Credo anch'io che amando davvero si possa accettare un tradimento.
> 
> ...


Ciao

quoto e approvo ... 

stavo pensando proprio alla stessa cosa ...

pensieri che frullano ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti quoto, con un po' di malinconia.
> 
> Credo anch'io che amando davvero si possa accettare un tradimento.
> 
> ...


...sai Sole... so che sembra ssurdo.. e in effetti lo è anche per me...

ma penso che il tradimento e l'amore... siano tremendamente vicini.

Chi tradisci???... solo chi ami...

un fratello, un amico.. un compagno... altrimenti il tradire in se non avrebbe senso...

in effetti tradisci proprio chi ami... chi ti è vicino.. chi pensi di amare...

se nello stato di tradimento soffri comunque.. allora stai amando... ancora...


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

mhhh non credo che sia proprio così ...

il tradimento comporta dei comportamenti ...

poi dipende dal legame e da altre cose, se ne soffri ... 

ma tradimento rimane ... 

ma se tradisci ... sapendo che stai facendo un torto ... l'amore dovrebbe fermarti ...

se non lo fa ... c'è qualcosa di più forte ...

sienne


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sai Sole... so che sembra ssurdo.. e in effetti lo è anche per me...
> 
> ma penso che il tradimento e l'amore... siano tremendamente vicini.
> 
> ...


Mah, non so sai. Non è sempre così.

Sul nero... tradisci anche colui con il quale hai preso un impegno. Con cui hai deciso di costruire, di mettere al mondo dei figli. La persona alla quale ti sei legata, in ogni caso. A cui hai promesso fedeltà. In questo l'amore può esistere, ma anche no.

Sul rosso... la sofferenza del tradimento io l'ho provata. Soprattutto verso la fine del mio matrimonio, paradossalmente quando, bene o male, tradivo da un paio d'anni ed ero in qualche modo abituata a relazionarmi con altri uomini. E proprio quando ero meno legata a mio marito. Era una sofferenza che riguardava il mio rapporto con me stessa, la scissione tra ciò che ero e ciò che facevo... una sofferenza, anche qui, che con l'amore non c'entrava nulla.


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mhhh non credo che sia proprio così ...
> 
> ...


...Sienne, è necessario estraniarsi.. per capire...
anche se sai che stai facendo un torto... comunque sei tu.. unico... non sei nella coppia..
il tradimento ti porta fuori dalla coppia... attacca il  suo intimo.. ma nel contempo ne è completamente estraneo...
come dire, mi rigenero, io come entità, lontana da te che pure amo, con cui passo una vita... e se ne sono capace vedo te... non sempre è cosi.
Sicuramente è il metro di giudizio... sull'amore che hai per l'altro... .
spesso, ti accorgi, proprio tradento... quanto in realtà ami...


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mah, non so sai. Non è sempre così.
> 
> Sul nero... tradisci anche colui con il quale hai preso un impegno. Con cui hai deciso di costruire, di mettere al mondo dei figli. La persona alla quale ti sei legata, in ogni caso. A cui hai promesso fedeltà. In questo l'amore può esistere, ma anche no.
> 
> Sul rosso... la sofferenza del tradimento io l'ho provata. Soprattutto verso la fine del mio matrimonio, paradossalmente quando, bene o male, tradivo da un paio d'anni ed ero in qualche modo abituata a relazionarmi con altri uomini. E proprio quando ero meno legata a mio marito. Era una sofferenza che riguardava il mio rapporto con me stessa, la scissione tra ciò che ero e ciò che facevo... una sofferenza, anche qui, che con l'amore non c'entrava nulla.


...permettimi di dire... che spesso i tuoi tradimenti.. erano indotti, quasi obbligati...
perchè tradivi???... non era assolutamente necessario...
potevi anche evitarlo..
orami l'amore per tuo marito era andato.. io direi che era andata la tua delusione.. ma non l'amore...
tradire, forse ci fa sentire più simili... e anche più capaci di lasciare... 
ti rispondo sul tuo nero... si può tradire chi ami... anzi forse proprio di più... le motivazioni che dai, sono solo temporanee.. contingenti e presuppongono più una razionaltà  che un instinto...posso giurarti quello che vuoi... non è questo importante... importante è sentire che ti amo ancora... e se deve passare per la tua e la mia sofferenza, ben venga...
se deve passare per un tradimento.. che tutti, io per primo trovo squallido e superficiale.. comunque ben venga...


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Sienne, è necessario estraniarsi.. per capire...
> anche se sai che stai facendo un torto... comunque sei tu.. unico... non sei nella coppia..
> il tradimento ti porta fuori dalla coppia... attacca il suo intimo.. ma nel contempo ne è completamente estraneo...
> come dire, mi rigenero, io come entità, lontana da te che pure amo, con cui passo una vita... e se ne sono capace vedo te... non sempre è cosi.
> ...


Ciao,

... mio marito mi dice le stesse cose ... 

... si è lacerato in questo percorso ... per riconoscere e capire ... 

... io credo ... non lo so neanche io ... visto che mi ha scombussolata nuovamente ... perché vuole tornare ... 

... che questo discorso può valere per il IO ... ma non per il NOI ... e per il TE ... 

... infatti ... cera qualcosa di più forte del NOI ... il mio pensiero per ora non riesce ad andare oltre ...

... forse per proteggermi ... 

... forse perché cerco paletti per tenermi forte ... 

... forse perché temo ... di aver preso la decisione sbagliata ... 



sienne


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> certo che l'amore è l'unico modo istintivo e spontaneo ma non è l'unico modo di restare.
> so di avere solo questa vita ma decido che per me ci sono cose ben più importanti di me e della mia gratificazione personale come donna. certo certe cose alla lunga mancano...e magari ti guardi intorno...ma la mia scelta non è stata istintiva ma ponderata...e ti dirò di più...non c'è mattina in cui non apra gli occhi e pensi certo mi mancano delle cose ma riscelgo di nuovo di rimanere.


Scusa se te lo chiedo....
Ma ciò che ti fa "rimanere" credo che ti dia gratificazione 
sennó non ha senso sacrificarsi se poi alla fine non ti rimane nulla non credi?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...l'unico modo spontaneo...e  istintivo... è l'amore!
> se non c'è più quello non superi un cazzo... stai li accanto ad una persona, invecchi e ci muori pure vicino, ma non ti appartiene... altro che figli, bollette, mutui o conti in banca...
> quarda che hai una vita sola.. mica nove come i gatti....


Peccato che non posso approvare...
hai ragione ...
mio marito mi ha deluso e ferito un sacco di volte ,e personalmente sono una persona molto indipendente da sempre..
e nonostante non creda nell'amore c'è qualcosa che mi lega a lui che mi ha fatto passare sopra 
a molte cose
sarà ammore .... Chi lo sa!!


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ... mio marito mi dice le stesse cose ...
> 
> ...


...senti Sienne.. di base c'è sempre questo cazzo di AMORE...
Tuo marito ti attrae ancora?... desideri ancora fare l'amore con lui... e dopo, dopo molto dopo, costruire qualcosa insieme, pensare a bollette... e fondo cassa???
... se è si, non ci sono palletti che tengano...
rischi invece tu di restare al palo... anche tutta la vita...


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...permettimi di dire... che spesso i tuoi tradimenti.. erano indotti, quasi obbligati...
> perchè tradivi???... non era assolutamente necessario...
> potevi anche evitarlo..
> orami l'amore per tuo marito era andato.. io direi che era andata la tua delusione.. ma non l'amore...
> ...


Capisco l'amore di chi supera un tradimento. Lo capisco e chi supera ha tutta la mia ammirazione e stima. Io non ne sono stata capace.

Ma da donna fedele, che non avrebbe mai tradito il suo uomo nemmeno nei momenti di peggiore crisi (e non perchè non abbia mai avuto occasioni, anzi), ma che l'ha tradito senza difficoltà ad amore finito... non riesco a immedesimarmi in una persona che ama profondamente e tradisce. Ci sono mille strade, mille step prima di arrivare al tradimento, a maggior ragione se poi ci si pente e si implora il perdono. Se non le percorri, è perchè una parte di te pensa che non valga la pena rinunciare.

Credo che sia più corretto diventare un filo più cinici, mettere da parte l'amore e cercare di capire le ragioni vere del tradimento. Accettare che qualcosa nel rapporto si è spezzato, buttare tutto all'aria, porsi le domande giuste e, nel caso, ricominciare.


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Peccato che non posso approvare...
> hai ragione ...
> mio marito mi ha deluso e ferito un sacco di volte ,e personalmente sono una persona molto indipendente da sempre..
> e nonostante non creda nell'amore c'è qualcosa che mi lega a lui che mi ha fatto passare sopra
> ...


...certo che sei contortina!!!!

non credi nell'amore...
qualcosa ti lega... ma... è amore?
te lo chiedi pure tu!!!!


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco l'amore di chi supera un tradimento. Lo capisco e chi supera ha tutta la mia ammirazione e stima. Io non ne sono stata capace.
> 
> Ma da donna fedele, che non avrebbe mai tradito il suo uomo nemmeno nei momenti di peggiore crisi (e non perchè non abbia mai avuto occasioni, anzi), ma che l'ha tradito senza difficoltà ad amore finito... non riesco a immedesimarmi in una persona che ama profondamente e tradisce. Ci sono mille strade, mille step prima di arrivare al tradimento, a maggior ragione se poi ci si pente e si implora il perdono. Se non le percorri, è perchè una parte di te pensa che non valga la pena rinunciare.
> 
> Credo che sia più corretto diventare un filo più cinici, mettere da parte l'amore e cercare di capire le ragioni vere del tradimento. Accettare che qualcosa nel rapporto si è spezzato, buttare tutto all'aria, porsi le domande giuste e, nel caso, ricominciare.


... Sole... non pensare che voglia elogiare il tradimento... o i traditori...
brutte bestie... son d'accordo...ma nella vita mica tutto è lineare.. e se qualcuno.. dall'alto della nostra "perfezione" sbaglia che fai?
questa persona che "sbaglia"... non è il passante visto in metrò.. e nemmeno il vicino di casa... è il tuo compagno... è tuo figlio... è il tuo amico...
che conosci, che sai... non tutto ti è estraneo di una persona cosi.. anche se ti ha tradito... sai comunque riconoscerlo...
allora che fai???.. se ancora lo ami.. e se lui ancora dice di amarti...


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...senti Sienne.. di base c'è sempre questo cazzo di AMORE...
> Tuo marito ti attrae ancora?... desideri ancora fare l'amore con lui... e dopo, dopo molto dopo, costruire qualcosa insieme, pensare a bollette... e fondo cassa???
> ... se è si, non ci sono palletti che tengano...
> rischi invece tu di restare al palo... anche tutta la vita...



Ciao ...

mi hai strappato una risata ...

è vero ... c'è questo cavolo di AMORE ... 

sai ... ogni tradimento ha i suoi passaggi ... 

la storia tra loro due la ho superata ... capita ... perdonata ... e non mi brucia per nulla ...

ma certi passaggi ... e la centravo io e mia figlia direttamente ... proprio non ci riesco ... 

come cavolo si spiegano certe cose? 

come cavolo ha fatto a perdersi a tal punto? 

niente lo ha fermato ... neanche l'amore verso nostra figlia ... un figlio va sempre protetto!

... non ne esco ... proprio perché c'è questo cavolo di amore ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...certo che sei contortina!!!!
> 
> non credi nell'amore...
> qualcosa ti lega... ma... è amore?
> te lo chiedi pure tu!!!!



non credo nell'amore perché non  so cosa sia...
non è un sentimento così facile da identificare...
per cosa intendo io amore è una cosa che ti fa passare sopra tutto,
Deve essere un sentimento che non ha fine ma che deve modellarsi a seconda del carattere, periodo, stato d'animo 
che trovi  nell'altra persona...
E questo lo potrò solo dire quando saró alla fine...
se non è così per me è un volersi bene un'illisione dell'amore...

Questa è la mia visione dell'amore...


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non credo nell'amore perché non  so cosa sia...
> non è un sentimento così facile da identificare...
> per cosa intendo io amore è una cosa che ti fa passare sopra tutto,
> Deve essere un sentimento che non ha fine ma che deve modellarsi a seconda del carattere, periodo, stato d'animo
> ...


...non sai cosa sia l'amore???
eppure mi pare di capire che ti sei sposata....
quindi nell'amore ci credevi.. spero lo abbia provato...
magari lo hai dimenticato...


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ...
> 
> mi hai strappato una risata ...
> 
> ...


... Sienne, quando penso alla mia personale storia... sono come te...
come avrà fatto... possibile che sia arrivata a tanto.. c'era nostro figlio... e via discorrendo...
questo fa male del tradimento... non riuscire a riconoscerli più... vederli estranei...
la mia compagna mi dice che anche lei se ripensa a tutto si vede estranea... quindi .. è comune...
... il salto che dobbiamo fare... sempre se ci conviene sentimentalmente... è capire tutto questo.. e accettarlo... 

ognuno a dentro di noi un lato oscuro... non dobbiamo per forza di cose pretendere di conoscerlo...


----------



## Non Registratomi (26 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Però c'è sempre una domanda che mi viene da fare: amando davvero si può tradire?



no, a mio avviso, non si può.

ma la persona che devi amare davvero sei tu.
l'amore per l'altro è solo un riflesso dell'amore che hai per te.
se questo è solido, sarà solida anche la tua capacità d'amare.
e non tradirai, non avrai bisogno di conferme, di supporti o di evasioni.


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registratomi ha detto:


> no, a mio avviso, non si può.
> 
> ma la persona che devi amare davvero sei tu.
> l'amore per l'altro è solo un riflesso dell'amore che hai per te.
> ...


... questa concezione dell'amore.. rasenta.. il puro narcisismo.

l'amore cosi strutturato è fragile... non accetta compromessi..
alla prima crepa.. tutto si dissolve...


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registratomi ha detto:


> no, a mio avviso, non si può.
> 
> ma la persona che devi amare davvero sei tu.
> l'amore per l'altro è solo un riflesso dell'amore che hai per te.
> ...


si, a mio avviso invece si. Si può


----------



## Non Registratomi (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... queta concezione dell'amore.. rasenta.. il puro narcisismo.
> 
> l'amore cosi strutturato è fragile... non accetta compromessi..
> alla prima crepa.. tutto si dissolve...



non è narcisismo, tutt'altro.

l'amore per te stesso è l'amore che hai dentro, l'amore che hai ricevuto, che ti ha nutrito, allevato, strutturato.
è questo che ti rende solido, capace di dare, di prenderti cura... 
spero sia più chiaro così.


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... questa concezione dell'amore.. rasenta.. il puro narcisismo.
> 
> l'amore cosi strutturato è fragile... non accetta compromessi..
> alla prima crepa.. tutto si dissolve...


concordo


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registratomi ha detto:


> non è narcisismo, tutt'altro.
> 
> l'amore per te stesso è l'amore che hai dentro, l'amore che hai ricevuto, che ti ha nutrito, allevato, strutturato.
> è questo che ti rende solido, *capace di dare, di prenderti cura... *
> spero sia più chiaro così.


...saresti capace di dare... di prenderti cura... 
di chi ti ha tradito??


----------



## Non Registratomi (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...saresti capace di dare... di prenderti cura...
> di chi ti ha tradito??



vedrei la sua fragilità nel tradimento.
l'amerei se fosse consapevole.

ho vissuto il tradimento nell'amicizia.
e non so cosa è peggio.
continuo a dare e a prendermi cura di questa persona.
in questo caso, anche con la sua scarsa consapevolezza, temo.


----------



## sparta_cus (26 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto dalle sue mail, non le avevo mai lette ma si vede che quella volta era destino.
> Ti faccio la cronaca breve di com'è andata:
> - negazione
> - data l'evidenza, negazione
> ...


Ciao
ci sono passato anch'io......e ti dico che passerà, con i dovuti tempi e modi ma passerà. Il problema più grande sono i figli (almeno lo erano per me). Io l'ho liquidata in poco tempo: ho cominciato a classificarla come zoccola e quindi.....chi vuol stare con una zoccola? ( Capiscimi mi seviva come motivazione forte per mollarla....poi col tempo ho capito che queste cose succedono e tu non puoi farci nulla e che in fondo lei non era una zoccola ma che le cose cambiano). Il problema è allontanarsi dai figli; quello che mi faceva (e mi fa ancora incazzare) è che non sarei riuscito a vivere giorno per giorno con loro, a vivere le loro gioie, ansie, dolori, successi,insuccessi e dubbi "in diretta" ma solo ogni 15 gg........questa è la cosa più brutta.
Comunque, forza e coraggio, magari è veramente una sbandata e poi.......(giusto per par condicio), una sbandata la potresti prendere anche tu (senza farglielo sapere naturalmente

	
	
		
		
	


	




)!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> credi aiuterà????


Assolutamente sì.

Perchè non dovrebbe?

Immagina il bell'effetto del sergente Hartman sul soldato Palla di lardo...
Lui gli ha fatto davvero capire quali sono le sue potenzialità...no?

Ovviamente solo i mollicioni comprensivi e ipergiustificanti che rappresentano il sergente, dei merdaioli incalliti che fanno accoppiare tripponi e fucili ed ammazzare i fomeentatori.
Il disgusto va espresso, perchè l'espressione è prima sfogo e poi decompressione.
La ripugnaza non va invaginata, altrimenti diventa una fistola che neppure il cerusico più esperto riesce a sviscerare.

Se lasciamo l'uomo da solo a dare della troietta a sua moglie, lasciamo accesa una miccia nel deposito di munizioni, se invece facciamo terra bruciata attorno al falò degli stupidi campeggiatori, la foresta non brucerà.

Capita alle volte che dando della baldracca da pochi soldi alla moglie di qualcuno, costui la riesca poi a vedere per quanto di buono in realtà abbia ancora, altre volte, invece, infilandole l'aureola di stagnola in testa, altro non si fa che creare una divinità imperfetta che per quanto abbia un male sopportabile con sè, va al disotto di ogni aspettativa e tollerabilità.

Se c'è qualcosa da difendere, che sia l'offeso a percepire la condanna troppo gravosa ed ingenerosa.

Noi possiamo solo gridare il nome del Nazareno o di Barabba.
Il becco ha la bilancia on mano.
E' ora che si sbendi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registratomi ha detto:


> ma la persona che devi amare davvero sei tu.
> *l'amore per l'altro è solo un riflesso dell'amore che hai per te.*
> se questo è solido, sarà solida anche la tua capacità d'amare.
> e non tradirai, non avrai bisogno di conferme, di supporti o di evasioni.





Non Registratomi ha detto:


> non è narcisismo, tutt'altro.
> 
> *l'amore per te stesso è l'amore che hai dentro,* l'amore che hai ricevuto, che ti ha nutrito, allevato, strutturato.
> è questo che ti rende solido, capace di dare, di prenderti cura...
> spero sia più chiaro così.





Non Registratomi ha detto:


> vedrei la sua fragilità nel tradimento.
> l'amerei se fosse consapevole.
> 
> ho vissuto il tradimento nell'amicizia.
> ...



quoto a mani basse

per questo dico che se sai amare te stesso in questo modo
puoi amare più persone

ed in questo modo: tradisci una persona che ami per amare una persona in più





cazzo:mi hanno rapito gli alieni, stanotte?:canna:


----------



## demoralizio (26 Luglio 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Ciao
> ci sono passato anch'io......e ti dico che passerà, con i dovuti tempi e modi ma passerà. Il problema più grande sono i figli (almeno lo erano per me). Io l'ho liquidata in poco tempo: ho cominciato a classificarla come zoccola e quindi.....chi vuol stare con una zoccola? ( Capiscimi mi seviva come motivazione forte per mollarla....poi col tempo ho capito che queste cose succedono e tu non puoi farci nulla e che in fondo lei non era una zoccola ma che le cose cambiano). *Il problema è allontanarsi dai figli*; quello che mi faceva (e mi fa ancora incazzare) è che non sarei riuscito a vivere giorno per giorno con loro, a vivere le loro gioie, ansie, dolori, successi,insuccessi e dubbi "in diretta" ma solo ogni 15 gg........questa è la cosa più brutta.
> Comunque, forza e coraggio, magari è veramente una sbandata e poi.......(giusto per par condicio), una sbandata la potresti prendere anche tu (senza farglielo sapere naturalmente
> 
> ...


Il problema grosso infatti è allontanarsi dai figli che abbiamo cresciuto con sacrifici e che, probabilmente, hanno contribuito ad un distaccamento (credo che chi abbia figli mi capisca...).
Un aspetto che mi ferisce profondamente è la sensazione di essere sacrificabile, solo un egoismo cosmico può sepellire la figura del padre e permettere che si sbiadisca nell'anima dei figli.

Ripeto, sono il primo a sostenere che una vita insieme da infelici non ha senso, può darsi anche che questo episodio fra qualche anno magari sarà visto come un "bene" (mortacci....), però io mi sento di provare a scovare nella sua anima se ha voglia di cercare l'equilibrio e la felicità con me, come coppia. Naturalmente chiederlo direttamente non ha senso, probabilmente anche lei è in confusione e potrebbe anche mentire a se stessa, cercherò di trovare i segnali e decifrarli.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto dalle sue mail, non le avevo mai lette ma si vede che quella volta era destino.
> Ti faccio la cronaca breve di com'è andata:
> - negazione
> - data l'evidenza, negazione
> ...




ciao mi dispiace molto per te e comprendo...
ho sottolineato una parte in neretto...
non voglio giustificarla per carità...
ma è dura alle volte 
perchè una mamma non riposa mai,una mamma dopo il lavoro non puo prendere un caffe con l'amica come fate magari voi perchè scappa a prendere i bimbi
una mamma è sempre in ritardo...
torna a casa e ricomincia...
spesso non è capita...

certo non giustifica lo sfogo....

però alle volte si esce di testa...e se in quel momento trovi qualcuno che ti tende solo la mano....so cazzi...appunto...

mi sono fermata su questa frase perchè giusto
stamattina  come sempre sveglia alle 5:30 a lei la sveglio alle 6 solita litigata perchè non vuole alzarsi...la lascio in pigiama mio marito la mette in macchina mentre dorme..poi si sveglia..non voleva anfdare da mia madre
io ero gia in ritardo....
ha pianto gridato sembrava posseduta dal diavolo...non volevo lasciarla cosi ma dovevo andare ...in macchina mentre andavo a lavoro ho pianto...un pianto di sfogo... ero stanca e ancora la giornata era solo all'inizio...
certo non è giusto disturbare il pisello altrui....

ma che ogni tanto piacerebbe staccarsi un pochino da questa veste e fare un po la ragazzina...dico la verità...
ma senza esagerare...

ho cambiato un po discorso  scusate


----------



## demoralizio (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia, ti capisco davvero molto, non sai quanto (anche se per evidenti differenze biologiche, non sono una madre!), crescere dei figli è (usiamo un eufemismo) stancante.

Nessuna coppia è pronta, puoi fare tutti i corsi e leggere tutti i manuali che vuoi, ma non saprai mai cosa significa (questa è la parte realistica del discorso e non romantica, tralasciamo tutti i discorsi "pezz'i core" e robe così).

Infatti io non la giudico come una zoccola, io sto giudicando la coppia, sto cercando di capire nei suoi occhi se c'è motivo di crederci o se mi si ripresenterà un conto salato fra qualche tempo.

Non ti devi sentire in colpa a dire che è dura fare il genitore. E' DURA. Però ti assicuro che è dura anche per un papà come me, cioè un papà che c'è sempre stato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il problema grosso infatti è allontanarsi dai figli che abbiamo cresciuto con sacrifici e che, probabilmente, hanno contribuito ad un distaccamento (credo che chi abbia figli mi capisca...).
> Un aspetto che mi ferisce profondamente è la sensazione di essere sacrificabile, solo un egoismo cosmico può sepellire la figura del padre e permettere che si sbiadisca nell'anima dei figli.
> 
> Ripeto, sono il primo a sostenere che una vita insieme da infelici non ha senso, può darsi anche che questo episodio fra qualche anno magari sarà visto come un "bene" (mortacci....), però *io mi sento di provare a scovare nella sua anima se ha voglia di cercare l'equilibrio e la felicità con me, come coppia*. Naturalmente chiederlo direttamente non ha senso, probabilmente anche lei è in confusione e potrebbe anche mentire a se stessa, cercherò di trovare i segnali e decifrarli.



Ciao. 

Ecco, la frase che ti ho evidenziato è veramente un bel punto di partenza 
Ti assicuro che per lei sarà una grande emozione sentirsela dire da te.

Quella frase lì. E basta. E poi lasciare che lei esca dalla sua confusione, anche se l'attesa sarà dura e densa di dubbi e ripensamenti ma anche di nuovi momenti di fiducia.
Sono atti che richiedono pazienza da parte tua. Sono atti d'amore.

[video=youtube_share;0hs55-JBlPI]http://youtu.be/0hs55-JBlPI[/video]


----------



## demoralizio (26 Luglio 2012)

Grazie Chiara per le tue parole, però per il video... beh... io sono della vecchia scuola! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgKHimdfNrY


----------



## bastardo dentro (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..non sarà facile.. i tempi sono lughissimi... e diversi per ciascuno.
> già la decisione di restare... ti ha imposto una scelta: devi amarla...
> 
> sai, se molli tutto, sembra più facile... eppure io credo...
> ...


bellissimo post

bastardo dentro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Grazie Chiara per le tue parole, però per il video... beh... io sono della vecchia scuola!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgKHimdfNrY



ah, beh...quella ormai me la sono fatta in vena qualche centinaio di volte 

in materia musicale mi piace lasciare le porte aperte al nuovo....


----------



## Jerry (26 Luglio 2012)

*Vacci piano, non credere sia tutto rose e fiori per lei la separa*



demoralizio ha detto:


> Potete immaginare come le vostre risposte mi stiano scuotendo, la verità è un macigno enorme che ti preme tutto sui testicoli.
> ZoDyAkO ha tirato in ballo anche un altro aspetto importante, ahimè, della decisione: rifarsi una vita mentre a lei rimane tutto. Non saranno cose nobili in questo momento, ma hanno il loro peso: affitto? assegni? sapere che in quella casa ci potrebbe vivere con qualcuno che ha contatto con i miei figli????
> 
> O    MIO     DIO!!!


Vacci piano, non credere sia tutto rose e fiori per lei la separazione, qui siamo di fronte ad un adulterio con tanto di prove da portare in tribunale, non parliamo di incompatibilita' di carattere, se decidi per la separazione giocatela tutta e vedrai che a lei rimarra' ben poco


----------



## demoralizio (26 Luglio 2012)

Jerry ha detto:


> Vacci piano, non credere sia tutto rose e fiori per lei la separazione, qui siamo di fronte ad un adulterio con tanto di prove da portare in tribunale, non parliamo di incompatibilita' di carattere, se decidi per la separazione giocatela tutta e vedrai che a lei rimarra' ben poco


Conta che non siamo sposati, però ho paura che da casa andrei via io.
E comunque preferisco non accanirmi, non incattivirmi, colpirei inevitabilmente i bimbi. Certo, a meno che non si ripeta... e lì è guerra :nuke:


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> l'ho letto da qualche parte in qualche forum: dopo il tradimento il concetto di amore cambia, muta, diventa un valore più tangibile, meno idealizzato. Forse più fragile, forse paradossalmente più solido.


Dipende, se anche l'altro s'impegna...altrimenti no, finisce tutto.


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Ciao
> ci sono passato anch'io......e ti dico che passerà, con i dovuti tempi e modi ma passerà. Il problema più grande sono i figli (almeno lo erano per me). Io l'ho liquidata in poco tempo: ho cominciato a classificarla come zoccola e quindi.....chi vuol stare con una zoccola? ( Capiscimi mi seviva come motivazione forte per mollarla....poi col tempo ho capito che queste cose succedono e tu non puoi farci nulla e che in fondo lei non era una zoccola ma che le cose cambiano). Il problema è allontanarsi dai figli; quello che mi faceva (e mi fa ancora incazzare) è che non sarei riuscito a vivere giorno per giorno con loro, a vivere le loro gioie, ansie, dolori, successi,insuccessi e dubbi "in diretta" ma solo ogni 15 gg........questa è la cosa più brutta.
> Comunque, forza e coraggio, magari è veramente una sbandata e poi.......(giusto per par condicio), una sbandata la potresti prendere anche tu (senza farglielo sapere naturalmente
> 
> ...


ogni 15 gg??


----------



## Carola (26 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto a mani basse
> 
> per questo dico che se sai amare te stesso in questo modo
> puoi amare più persone
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao mi dispiace molto per te e comprendo...
> ho sottolineato una parte in neretto...
> non voglio giustificarla per carità...
> ma è dura alle volte
> ...


Mah 
Questa è quella che ero
Non ne potevo + pu amando alla follia i bimbi me ne stavo andando fuori di testa ragazzi
E chiedevo chiedevo
Si non ero scopabilissima lo ammetto non per estetica quello grazie a dio..ma isterica nervosa stanca insofferente

Ma buon dio mi dicevo non ce la fai non ce la fai ma devi farcela
Ma tre figli il lavoro e soptutto il dopo lavoro e lui lui lui che non torna che ha la riunione che è via che non ti chiama che si dimentica che quando arriva dorme

Tennis calcio pallavolo catechismo i pidocchi la varicella i compiti
Ora i figli sono anche questo insieme ad un mondo di amore ma che va almeno condiviso in parte

Poi ammetto i miei errori ma sapete fare tutto questo per tanti anni sempre da sola ..e hai voglia di staccare un attimo am per farlo devi mettere su un circo di sostegno e non sempre puoi
Sapete le serate sul divano da sola lui a londra lui a roma lui qui lui li 

Poi no il tradimento non è la soluzione
Ma che boccata di aria fresca!
Io sono rinata:fischio:


----------



## tradito77 (26 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il problema grosso infatti è allontanarsi dai figli che abbiamo cresciuto con sacrifici e che, probabilmente, hanno contribuito ad un distaccamento (credo che chi abbia figli mi capisca...).
> Un aspetto che mi ferisce profondamente è la sensazione di essere sacrificabile, solo un egoismo cosmico può sepellire la figura del padre e permettere che si sbiadisca nell'anima dei figli.
> 
> Ripeto, sono il primo a sostenere che una vita insieme da infelici non ha senso, può darsi anche che questo episodio fra qualche anno magari sarà visto come un "bene" (mortacci....), però io mi sento di provare a scovare nella sua anima se ha voglia di cercare l'equilibrio e la felicità con me, come coppia. Naturalmente chiederlo direttamente non ha senso, probabilmente anche lei è in confusione e potrebbe anche mentire a se stessa, cercherò di trovare i segnali e decifrarli.


Ciao.
Rispondo a questo tuo post perchè vedo che rispetto al primo hai già fatto qualche passo avanti!
Io ho vissuto una situazione simile alla tua, ma quando l'ho scoperto per lei era già tutto finito ed abbiamo deciso quasi subito di provare ad andare avanti. Dopo quasi 4 anni siamo ancora qui, ma nulla è più come prima e per me è stata (ed è ancora un po') durissima. La cicatrice resta ed è bella grossa!!!

Quello che mi sento di dirti, come già qualcuno mi pare abbia detto, è che devi parlare con lei, tirare fuori tutto, chiederle tutti i chiarimenti di cui hai bisogno. Se da parte sua c'è pentimento e volontà di continuare, solo un rapporto limpido al 100% potrà aiutarvi ad andare avanti.

In bocca al lupo. :up:


----------



## ZoDyAkO (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè una mamma non riposa mai,una mamma dopo il lavoro non puo prendere un caffe con l'amica come fate magari voi perchè scappa a prendere i bimbi
> una mamma è sempre in ritardo...
> torna a casa e ricomincia...
> spesso non è capita...
> ...


Se hai cosí poco tempo libero come fai a trovare il tempo per tradire? Penso sia una scusa... che non spiega poi il tradimento maschile. Mi domando come facevano una volta le donne, con 5 figli, senza lavatrici, senza frigorifero. 

Che poi quello che ti tende la mano é lo stesso che a lasciato a casa la moglie con i figli a fare la lavatrice con la tariffa bioraria.

Dovrebbe già farvi abbastanza schifo scopare con uno che a casa ha moglie e figli. 

Scopatevi il vostro uomo, cazzo!

S*B


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Se hai cosí poco tempo libero come fai a trovare il tempo per tradire? Penso sia una scusa... che non spiega poi il tradimento maschile. Mi domando come facevano una volta le donne, con 5 figli, senza lavatrici, senza frigorifero.
> 
> *Che poi quello che ti tende la mano é lo stesso che ha lasciato a casa la moglie con i figli a fare la lavatrice con la tariffa bioraria.
> 
> ...


+ 1000 punti


----------



## ZoDyAkO (26 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> + 1000 punti


Grazie per l'h.... 

S*B


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Grazie per l'h....
> 
> S*B


Ihihihihi! Te ne sei accorto... ^^

Prego


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto a mani basse
> 
> per questo dico che se sai amare te stesso in questo modo
> puoi amare più persone
> ...


----------



## tesla (26 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e piacere....
> purtroppo è veramente difficile trovare un qualcuno con cui confrontarsi su questo argomento nella vita reale: amici, parenti, preti (scherzo). E' una cosa che fatichi a dire in giro, l'orgoglio impedisce qualsiasi confronto e alla fine ti tieni tutto dentro facendo anche finta di niente, ma sai che qualcosa si è lacerato nel tuo io.
> Naturalmente sto parlando del dramma del tradimento, di quella pugnalata dritto nel cervello mentre stai dormendo, della caduta di tutte le tue certezze.
> 
> ...



si supera perchè si mette un piede davanti all'altro ogni giorno e ad un tratto si è fuori dal tunnel.
l'unica cosa che mi sento di consigliarti e di parlarne tanto, tantissimo, con qualcuno. 
amici fidati, un fratello, il tuo broker, la perpetua del paese, il tuo allenatore.., chiunque va bene, perchè chiunque ti aiuta a buttar fuori e  aggiunge qualche piccola perla sul tuo cammino. la persona più impensabile a volte ti fa superare un'ora, un giorno difficile. 
e ad un tratto, sei fuori.


----------



## demoralizio (27 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> si supera perchè si mette un piede davanti all'altro ogni giorno e ad un tratto si è fuori dal tunnel.
> l'unica cosa che mi sento di consigliarti e di parlarne tanto, tantissimo, con qualcuno.
> amici fidati, un fratello, il tuo broker, la perpetua del paese, il tuo allenatore.., chiunque va bene, perchè chiunque ti aiuta a buttar fuori e  aggiunge qualche piccola perla sul tuo cammino. la persona più impensabile a volte ti fa superare un'ora, un giorno difficile.
> e ad un tratto, sei fuori.


Ieri sono uscito con amici ad una festa di paese, tasso alcolico medio e sono riuscito a parlare di relazioni d'amore con una persona con cui non esco molto, ma che ha ricevuto anche lui una bella palata in passato.

Non sono arrivato a dirgli cosa mi è successo, l'ho presa mooooolto larga però credo mi sia servito "mettere un piede davanti all'altro"

Grazie tesla per le tue parole, mi danno speranza


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ieri sono uscito con amici ad una festa di paese, tasso alcolico medio e sono riuscito a parlare di relazioni d'amore con una persona con cui non esco molto, ma che ha ricevuto anche lui una bella palata in passato.
> 
> Non sono arrivato a dirgli cosa mi è successo, l'ho presa mooooolto larga però credo mi sia servito "mettere un piede davanti all'altro"
> 
> Grazie tesla per le tue parole, mi danno speranza


Certo che devi avere speranza. E devi avere anche chiarezza, ed onestà. Quando succede una cosa così in una coppia, o si aprono gli armadi e si tirano fuori tutti gli scheletri (e non è facile), oppure ci si rassegna a vivere con una persona che pensiamo non ci ami e che prima o poi smetteremo di amare.


----------



## sparta_cus (27 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il problema grosso infatti è allontanarsi dai figli che abbiamo cresciuto con sacrifici e che, probabilmente, hanno contribuito ad un distaccamento (credo che chi abbia figli mi capisca...).
> Un aspetto che mi ferisce profondamente è la sensazione di essere sacrificabile, solo un egoismo cosmico può sepellire la figura del padre e permettere che si sbiadisca nell'anima dei figli.
> 
> Ripeto, sono il primo a sostenere che una vita insieme da infelici non ha senso, può darsi anche che questo episodio fra qualche anno magari sarà visto come un "bene" (mortacci....), però io mi sento di provare a scovare nella sua anima se ha voglia di cercare l'equilibrio e la felicità con me, come coppia. Naturalmente chiederlo direttamente non ha senso, probabilmente anche lei è in confusione e potrebbe anche mentire a se stessa, cercherò di trovare i segnali e decifrarli.


Ciao
ecco, per fare quello che dici (felicità ed equilibrio) avrai bisogno di tempo e dovrai accettare che lei faccia tutto il suo percorso ( e quando dico tutto vuol dire che deve capire se l'altra storia ha senso). Questa cosa la si deve però volere in due, io avrei accettato questa cosa e gliel'ho anche detto ma lei era sicura del fatto suo e ha voluto chiudere. Se sei fortunato e lei ha dubbi sulla sua "sbandata" la cosa si può riprendere ma come dicevo ci vuole tempo e dovete volerlo insieme. 
P.S.
Scusa se faccio riferimenti alla mia vicenda personale ma è l'esperienza che ho avuto e su quei dati posso dare le mie risposte. Poi naturalmente altre storie hanno altri punti di partenza e sviluppi diversi dovuti a motivazioni diverse.


----------



## demoralizio (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti, amici!


Riassumo la mia storiaccia:
- convivo + 2 figli
- scopro tradimento
- decido di capire se lei vuole davvero stare con me, e non solo per i figli


Sono tornato dalle vacanze, un po' pese in verità per via di diverse sfighe, ma alla fine non mi posso lamentare.
Da parte sua non vedo cambiamenti, credo che interpreti il tradimento semplicemente come una cosa che IO devo inghiottire, digerire ed espellere.
Io capisco il suo punto di vista (paura eh?), e non mi importa. Ecco, non mi importa di quello che le frulla nella testa.


Questa per me è una vittoria, il tradimento lo sto vivendo come un salto temporale che mi riporta a quello che ero tanti anni fa, in una dimensione dove ci sono io, a prescindere da tutto e tutti, anche dai miei figli - forse la stessa dimensione che ha cercato lei tradendomi.


Sto cambiando, lo sento, non è una cosa artificiosa, un autoconvincimento, un placebo: è che una parte di me è morta per sempre, quella dell'illusione "adolescenziale" di un amore perfetto e di una famiglia altrettanto perfetta. Questa bolla è esplosa, ho davanti un paesaggio con tantissime strade però molto strette: possono essere percorse solo da una persona alla volta.


Finora ho condiviso tutto di tutto, dall'aspetto economico all'aspetto gestionale - chi ha dei figli mi può capire (ma anche gli altri credo!) - ma ora ho BISOGNO di pensare alla vita come ad un percorso personale. Non voglio più esistere come appendice di nessuno.


Chiedo scusa se ho annoiato qualcuno riaprendo il post, ma volevo un confronto con voi che già mi avete dato un aiuto essenziale.


Un abbraccio


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, amici!
> 
> 
> Riassumo la mia storiaccia:
> ...



Nel momento in cui si decide di rimanere assieme, uno dei pericoli ai quali si incorre è quella ricerca dell'autostima che, spesso si esalta e ti porta ad esagerare nelle riflessioni. 

La vita per quanto possa sembrare diversa, particolare va vissuta con i piedi per terra, e nel momento in cui i piedi diventano quattro, visto che si è in coppia, ricordiamoci che chi è stato tradito non è migliore del traditore, il traditore in questo momento della "vostra" vita, è colui che ha sbagliato, ma soltanto in questo momento.


----------



## Leda (28 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, amici!
> 
> 
> Riassumo la mia storiaccia:
> ...


Anzitutto non annoi affatto, anzi: a me personalmente (e immagino non solo a me) piace molto sentire come le persone conosciute in un momento di grande difficoltà si stanno risollevando, quali strategie mettono in atto, e mi rincuora vederle più serene a distanza di tempo dal 'botto' 

Sembra che tu sia nella fase _adesso mi reinnamoro di me stesso__ e il resto può aspettare_.

Potrebbe essere solo un punto di passaggio, ma almeno ti fai carico di te e la vita ha ripreso a sembrarti una bellissima avventura. A naso direi che si tratta di una reazione, che inevitabilmente ti porta un passo più lontano da lei e da quello che desidera. Penso però che sia un buon punto di partenza per rimettere in discussione il modo in cui avete vissuto fino a prima del suo tradimento, che forse, nel profondo, non appagava del tutto nemmeno te, senza che tu lo ammettessi.

In ogni caso, in bocca al lupo.

E - se hai tempo - passa nel 3d dei nerd, che secondo me ci sei tagliato 

http://www.tradimento.net/52-disquisizioni-culturali/17629-l-antro-dei-nerd


----------



## demoralizio (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui si decide di rimanere assieme, uno dei pericoli ai quali si incorre è quella ricerca dell'autostima che, spesso si esalta e ti porta ad esagerare nelle riflessioni.
> 
> 
> La vita per quanto possa sembrare diversa, particolare va vissuta con i piedi per terra, e nel momento in cui i piedi diventano quattro, visto che si è in coppia, ricordiamoci che chi è stato tradito non è migliore del traditore, il traditore in questo momento della "vostra" vita, è colui che ha sbagliato, ma soltanto in questo momento.



Capisco benissimo il tuo punto di vista, ed è in parte anche il mio.
Però credo che se non affronto tutto quello che ho in sto cazzo di cervello un punto alla volta, finisco per non arrivare a nessuna conclusione.


Mi do delle priorità, devo vedere questo tradimento come un "checkpoint" della mia vita. Per lei non è cambiato niente, per me tutto. Completamente.
E ti assicuro che non c'è giudizio nei miei pensieri (beh, forse un pochino...), io non sono meglio di nessuno, però in questo momento "io" non c'è... è stato messo in esilio volontario da me da un bel po', vuoi per dar posto al lavoro, alle responsabilità, ai figli, a lei. Tra l'altro questo è un punto che mi ha rinfacciato, quando ci siamo detti le cose che non andavano.


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Anzitutto non annoi affatto, anzi: a me personalmente (e immagino non solo a me) piace molto sentire come le persone conosciute in un momento di grande difficoltà si stanno risollevando, quali strategie mettono in atto, e mi rincuora vederle più serene a distanza di tempo dal 'botto'
> 
> Sembra che tu sia nella fase _adesso mi reinnamoro di me stesso__ e il resto può aspettare_.
> 
> ...



quoto tutto! :mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (28 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> _adesso mi reinnamoro di me stesso__ e il resto può aspettare_.


Mi leggi nel pensiero?



Leda ha detto:


> non appagava del tutto nemmeno te, senza che tu lo ammettessi.


Io lo ammettevo eccome, sapevo che c'erano dei problemi al quale lei mi rispondeva "mah, io tutti sti problemi non li vedo". E questo, infatti, mi fa terribilmente incazzare!




Leda ha detto:


> E - se hai tempo - passa nel 3d dei nerd, che secondo me ci sei tagliato
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/52-disquisizioni-culturali/17629-l-antro-dei-nerd


Cosa te lo fa pensare???


----------



## Leda (28 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mi leggi nel pensiero?
> 
> 
> Cosa te lo fa pensare???



Tra simili ci si fiuta: chiamiamolo _feeling_


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Tra simili ci si fiuta: chiamiamolo _feeling_


buongiorno Leda:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Capisco benissimo il tuo punto di vista, ed è in parte anche il mio.
> Però credo che se non affronto tutto quello che ho in sto cazzo di cervello un punto alla volta, finisco per non arrivare a nessuna conclusione.
> 
> 
> ...



Come tu, come altri dovete perdonarmi, spesso quello che scrivo appartiene a delle situazioni che io ho vissuto ed accomuno a quello che leggo qua, come in questo 3D, come in altri, quindi scrivo dei passaggi che sono successi a me. Ed soltanto per questo che posso apparire magari presuntuoso, magari un prete, magari chissà che.... Ma hai ragione tu, si va per gradi, ma non scordare però quello che ho scritto. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Tra simili ci si fiuta: chiamiamolo _feeling_


Si chiama darsela gambe levate :mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come tu, come altri dovete perdonarmi, spesso quello che scrivo appartiene a delle situazioni che io ho vissuto ed accomuno a quello che leggo qua, come in questo 3D, come in altri, quindi scrivo dei passaggi che sono successi a me. Ed soltanto per questo che posso apparire magari presuntuoso, magari un prete, magari chissà che.... Ma hai ragione tu, si va per gradi, ma non scordare però quello che ho scritto. :mrgreen:


Io sono qua per conoscere l'esperienze di chi c'è passato, non devi scusarti. E sono conscio che sono tutte fasi, ne ho già cambiate almeno 12


----------



## Leda (28 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno Leda:smile:


Buongiorno, caro


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Buongiorno, caro


:amici:
 grazie e credo di doverti delle scuse. sono stato scortese anche se non era nelle mie intenzioni nè tantomeno nella mia indole....sorry...


----------



## Leda (28 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Io lo ammettevo eccome, sapevo che c'erano dei problemi al quale lei mi rispondeva "mah, io tutti sti problemi non li vedo". E questo, infatti, mi fa terribilmente incazzare!



Mi resta la sensazione che tutti e due abbiate fatto sforzi titanici per adeguarvi ad un modello ideale di famiglia e di coppia e che, lei per prima coi fatti (il tradimento), tu in seconda battuta per reazione, siate giunti un po' in malo modo a 'dirvi' che stava stretto ad entrambi...


----------



## Leda (28 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :amici:
> grazie e credo di doverti delle scuse. sono stato scortese anche se non era nelle mie intenzioni nè tantomeno nella mia indole....sorry...


Anch'io ti devo delle scuse. Il cazzeggio ad oltranza mi infastidisce e ieri sono sbottata.
Scuse accettate e ricambiate, quindi :amici:


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Anch'io ti devo delle scuse. Il cazzeggio ad oltranza mi infastidisce e ieri sono sbottata.
> Scuse accettate e ricambiate, quindi :amici:


con vero piacere...


----------



## demoralizio (28 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi resta la sensazione che tutti e due abbiate fatto sforzi titanici per adeguarvi ad un modello ideale di famiglia e di coppia e che, lei per prima coi fatti (il tradimento), tu in seconda battuta per reazione, siate giunti un po' in malo modo a 'dirvi' che stava stretto ad entrambi...


Nella mia infinita presunzione, è lei che ne ha risentito dopo la nascita dei figli, nonostante l'enorme aiuto da parte di tutti (da me ai genitori/suoceri) e la disponibilità a lasciarle i suoi spazi. Io mi sono incattivito nel tempo per un distaccamento suo.

Vedo bene la tua incredulità da dietro il monitor :mrgreen: ...


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2012)

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo!



Space girl ?


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Space girl ?


luna pop ?


----------



## Leda (28 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Nella mia infinita presunzione, è lei che ne ha risentito dopo la nascita dei figli, nonostante l'enorme aiuto da parte di tutti (da me ai genitori/suoceri) e la disponibilità a lasciarle i suoi spazi. Io mi sono incattivito nel tempo per un distaccamento suo.
> 
> Vedo bene la tua incredulità da dietro il monitor :mrgreen: ...


Nessuna incredulità, davvero... Però ho questa sensazione che qualcosa non torni, non so


----------



## demoralizio (29 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi resta la sensazione che tutti e due abbiate fatto sforzi titanici per adeguarvi ad un modello ideale di famiglia e di coppia e che, lei per prima coi fatti (il tradimento), tu in seconda battuta per reazione, siate giunti un po' in malo modo a 'dirvi' che stava stretto ad entrambi...


Abbiamo fatti sforzi titanici per tirare su i figli con momenti pesantissimi a livello economico che, come ho già letto in questo forum, ci hanno unito. Poi le cose migliorano, i problemi e le situazioni uno ad uno si risolvono con tenacia e razionalità, e incredibilmente ci si distanzia.
L'animo umano è proprio un sadico stronzo.

PS: rileggendomi sembra che do tutta la colpa a lei, non è così, è che io ammettevo che c'erano dei problemi e provavo a risolverli, lei li ha... risolti a modo suo


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Abbiamo fatti sforzi titanici per tirare su i figli con momenti pesantissimi a livello economico che, come ho già letto in questo forum, ci hanno unito. *Poi le cose migliorano, i problemi e le situazioni uno ad uno si risolvono con tenacia e razionalità, e incredibilmente ci si distanzia.
> *L'animo umano è proprio un sadico stronzo.
> 
> PS: rileggendomi sembra che do tutta la colpa a lei, non è così, è che io ammettevo che c'erano dei problemi e provavo a risolverli, lei li ha... risolti a modo suo


Sul neretto: è quello che cercavo di dirti.
Uniti contro il mondo, contro i problemi, per i figli, ma ognuno per conto proprio emotivamente.
C'è qualcosa in voi due come coppia che scricchiola, tradimento a parte: come una sorta di incomunicabilità di base.


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto: è quello che cercavo di dirti.
> Uniti contro il mondo, contro i problemi, per i figli, ma ognuno per conto proprio emotivamente.
> C'è qualcosa in voi due come coppia che scricchiola, tradimento a parte: come una sorta di incomunicabilità di base.


Credo che tu abbia letto bene... non so come c***o hai fatto però!


----------



## Circe off (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Più o meno 3 settimane da quando ho scoperto. E sono 3 settimane che non riesco a concentrarmi su niente!


A me é passato più di un anno e ancora mi vedo i loro film porno...:-(


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> A me é passato più di un anno e ancora mi vedo i loro film porno...:-(


l'insicurezza urla...


----------



## circe off (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'insicurezza urla...


ho imparato a non reprimere più niente! Tu sei una/uno tanto sicuro???


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> A me é passato più di un anno e ancora mi vedo i loro film porno...:-(


No scusa circa...ma perché?
Dico non ti fa schifo poi farlo con tuo marito, dopo?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

circe off ha detto:


> ho imparato a non reprimere più niente! Tu sei una/uno tanto sicuro???


abbastanza, grazie 

dicevo comunque che il film te lo proietta la tua insicurezza. 
se non la reprimi ti sopprime.
auguri.


----------



## Circe off (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No scusa circa...ma perché?
> Dico non ti fa schifo poi farlo con tuo marito, dopo?


Noooo ......sto seguendo la scuola di Tebe......x ora lo sfrutto x fare sesso, l'amore se torna torna, ma nel mentre non ho perso tempo ;-) ah ah


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'insicurezza urla...


Cazzo c'entra l'insicurezza col provare schifo ad immaginarli a scopare?

Come cazzo te la racconterai tu, sara' da Oscar...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cazzo c'entra l'insicurezza col provare schifo ad immaginarli a scopare?
> 
> Come cazzo te la racconterai tu, sara' da Oscar...
> 
> ahahahah



ohohohoh

e le fa schifo immaginarlo ma non toccarlo?

eheheheh


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia letto bene... non so come c***o hai fatto però!


Ho riletto il thread dall'inizio per capire a cosa si sia ancorato il mio intuito, e l'ho capito: è il modo in cui descrivi la tua compagna. In lei rivedo me stessa con il padre di mia figlia. 
La stessa chiusura, lo stesso sentirmi sola in due, la stessa 'irraggiungibilità'.
Spero di sbagliarmi e che i parallelismi si esauriscano qui, perchè in realtà per me l'apertura ad _altro _ha solo sancito quello che sapevo già, e cioè che non era lui l'uomo a fianco del quale volevo stare.
Scusa la brutalità XD


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ohohohoh
> 
> e le fa schifo immaginarlo ma non toccarlo?
> 
> eheheheh


Quando prevale la voja de cazzius, te sarta er fusibile...ahahahahah

pero' gia' che ce semo, na' registratina alle valvole sarebbe d'uopo...

ahahahahah


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho riletto il thread dall'inizio per capire a cosa si sia ancorato il mio intuito, e l'ho capito: è il modo in cui descrivi la tua compagna. In lei rivedo me stessa con il padre di mia figlia.
> La stessa chiusura, lo stesso sentirmi sola in due, la stessa 'irraggiungibilità'.
> Spero di sbagliarmi e che i parallelismi si esauriscano qui, perchè in realtà per me l'apertura ad _altro _ha solo sancito quello che sapevo già, e cioè che non era lui l'uomo a fianco del quale volevo stare.
> Scusa la brutalità XD


Non sei brutale, tranquilla. E... sì, spero che i parallelismi siano terminati qua. Se invece sei una sorta di Oracolo, dimmelo subito che mi preparo


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non sei brutale, tranquilla. E... sì, spero che i parallelismi siano terminati qua. Se invece sei una sorta di Oracolo, dimmelo subito che mi preparo



In tempi recenti mi hanno ribattezzata 'Pizia', ma io spezzerei una lancia in favore della mia fallibilità 
Se posso darti un suggerimento, al posto tuo io cercherei di ritrovare, anche creandolo ex-novo, all'occorrenza, uno spazio di coppia, solo vostro, e starei a vedere come vanno le cose in un dialogo a due. Se lei è disponibile, se si apre, se le fa piacere, se sembrava aspettarlo da tempo, se è più disposta a mettersi in gioco se tu ti dimostri accogliente e non solo timoroso di perderla. 
Perchè che entrambi vi siate votati alla famiglia nel senso più ampio del termine è fin troppo evidente, sacrificando ad essa anche una serie di aspettative individuali, non senza contraccolpi: ma la coppia che dovrebbe costituire la base di questa famiglia c'è ancora? Secondo me la domanda è un po' questa.


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> In tempi recenti mi hanno ribattezzata 'Pizia', ma io spezzerei una lancia in favore della mia fallibilità
> Se posso darti un suggerimento, al posto tuo io cercherei di ritrovare, anche creandolo ex-novo, all'occorrenza, uno spazio di coppia, solo vostro, e starei a vedere come vanno le cose in un dialogo a due. Se lei è disponibile, se si apre, se le fa piacere, se sembrava aspettarlo da tempo, se è più disposta a mettersi in gioco se tu ti dimostri accogliente e non solo timoroso di perderla.
> Perchè che entrambi vi siate votati alla famiglia nel senso più ampio del termine è fin troppo evidente, sacrificando ad essa anche una serie di aspettative individuali, non senza contraccolpi: ma la coppia che dovrebbe costituire la base di questa famiglia c'è ancora? Secondo me la domanda è un po' questa.


Ti assicuro, davvero... senza ipocrisia, che abbiamo (io, lei e i genitori/suoceri) fatto di tutto perché riavesse i suoi spazi. Sono il primo a difendere gli spazi individuali, anch'io ne ho terribilmente bisogno, ma questi hanno prevaricato su tutto il resto.
Io da lei voglio solo sapere aldilà di tutto (figli, mutuo, ricordi) se lei vuole stare con me o se si è rotta il cazzo. Questo sto cercando di interpretare in questo periodo, pretendo da lei la sincerità quando avrà capito cosa vuole.


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

Continuo la telecronaca della mia mirabolante avventura nelle viscere del pianeta Merda...


Devo tornare ad essere un individuo, non solo la parte di una famiglia. Questo è quello che mi sono prefissato tant'è che ieri ho aperto un mio conto corrente, fino ad adesso avevamo solo quello cointestato. Una parte delle mie entrate andranno a finire lì, devo crearmi una reale autonomia e devo realisticamente essere pronto a tutto.


Voglio essere (e di conseguenza voglio che lei se lo stampi nel cervello) una persona da non dare per scontato, sono certo che lei fa finta di niente perché non sente nessun pericolo o rischio. So che in tutto questo ci andranno di mezzo i bimbi in un modo o nell'altro, ma davvero... non posso mangiare un silos di merda e sorridere pure!


Cosa devo fare? Mi vuoi mettere una scopa in culo così ti ramazzo la stanza?!? [cit.]


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Continuo la telecronaca della mia mirabolante avventura nelle viscere del pianeta Merda...
> 
> 
> Devo tornare ad essere un individuo, non solo la parte di una famiglia. Questo è quello che mi sono prefissato tant'è che ieri ho aperto un mio conto corrente, fino ad adesso avevamo solo quello cointestato. Una parte delle mie entrate andranno a finire lì, devo crearmi una reale autonomia e devo realisticamente essere pronto a tutto.
> ...


Così ci piaci!! :up:


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Personalmente mi sforzo già da un po' di non giudicare più nessuno. Neanche lei la giudico, cerco di capire il motivo per cui l'ha fatto e, inevitabilmente, se lo rifarà ancora. Mi dice che non è una cosa che ha fatto contro di me o contro la famiglia, è stata una cosa sua, personale, solo sua. *Per questo non vedo in lei un briciolo di pentimento, e neanche un abbozzo di scuse* (non che me ne fotta qualcosa delle scuse in sè...)
> 
> Sono terrorizzato dall'idea di perderla, ma anche di perdere del tempo.


Eh lo so però le scuse te le deve! Ti ha mancato di rispetto. Farsi l'amante non è come andare in beauty farm.


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

Vedo che la discussione è datata, ormai da un mese, ma una cosa vorrei dirla.

Se io tengo tanto a un uomo, sto molto ben attenta a non scadere ai suoi occhi, a non ferirlo, ma che dico? A non scalfire minimamente la sua sensibilità. Se faccio una mezza cazzata faccio l'impossibile per riabilitarmi ai suoi occhi, perché lui possa amarmi sempre. Io metto al centro l'importanza del nostro rapporto, perché lui è il massimo per me.
Se vengo beccata a fare pucci-pucci con un altro uomo (ipotizzando l'improbabile, cioè di venire colpita da zoccolite acuta), io non solo non prendo per il culo il mio uomo, non mortifico la sua splendida intelligenza, non nego nulla ma anzi mi batto il petto e mi cospargo il capo di cenere fino a che il mio suddetto uomo possa recuperare un minimo di speranza in "Noi" come coppia. Finché non torna a guardarmi con  una certa luce negli occhi, io non mi dò pace.

Tua moglie è indifferente a tutto, Demoralizio. Forse si è accorta del tuo timore di perderla, attento a non farti vedere come un debole. Suggerirei di fare come ti consiglia Erab. 
Tua moglie se ne frega, e ti butta addosso la responsabilità di quello che è successo (Ma per curiosità, cosa ti ha rimproverato come marito? se posso chiedere). 
Non ci siamo, credo che lei abbia perso il gusto di amare.

Ti va di parlare delle "colpe" che lei ti imputa?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vedo che la discussione è datata, ormai da un mese, ma una cosa vorrei dirla.
> 
> Se io tengo tanto a un uomo, sto molto ben attenta a non scadere ai suoi occhi, a non ferirlo, ma che dico? A non scalfire minimamente la sua sensibilità. Se faccio una mezza cazzata faccio l'impossibile per riabilitarmi ai suoi occhi, perché lui possa amarmi sempre. Io metto al centro l'importanza del nostro rapporto, perché lui è il massimo per me.
> Se vengo beccata a fare pucci-pucci con un altro uomo (ipotizzando l'improbabile, cioè di venire colpita da zoccolite acuta), io non solo non prendo per il culo il mio uomo, non mortifico la sua splendida intelligenza, non nego nulla ma anzi mi batto il petto e mi cospargo il capo di cenere fino a che il mio suddetto uomo possa recuperare un minimo di speranza in "Noi" come coppia. Finché non torna a guardarmi con  una certa luce negli occhi, io non mi dò pace.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## demoralizio (3 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vedo che la discussione è datata, ormai da un mese, ma una cosa vorrei dirla.
> 
> Se io tengo tanto a un uomo, sto molto ben attenta a non scadere ai suoi occhi, a non ferirlo, ma che dico? A non scalfire minimamente la sua sensibilità. Se faccio una mezza cazzata faccio l'impossibile per riabilitarmi ai suoi occhi, perché lui possa amarmi sempre. Io metto al centro l'importanza del nostro rapporto, perché lui è il massimo per me.
> Se vengo beccata a fare pucci-pucci con un altro uomo (ipotizzando l'improbabile, cioè di venire colpita da zoccolite acuta), io non solo non prendo per il culo il mio uomo, non mortifico la sua splendida intelligenza, non nego nulla ma anzi mi batto il petto e mi cospargo il capo di cenere fino a che il mio suddetto uomo possa recuperare un minimo di speranza in "Noi" come coppia. Finché non torna a guardarmi con  una certa luce negli occhi, io non mi dò pace.
> ...



Quello che dici è condivisibile, io reagirei così, tu reagiresti così ma non posso dare per scontato che siamo tutti uguali.
Le colpe che mi imputa sono diverse, non ho molta voglia in questo momento di parlarne, scusatemi...
La mia impressione è che però quello che mi rinfaccia è un attenuante  verso se stessa, lei mente a se stessa, probabilmente non è contenta di chi è in questo momento della sua vita, e forse vede cadere ogni ambizione o sogno. Non mi sento responsabile di questo, ve lo dico con tutta franchezza.

Anch'io temo abbia perso il gusto di amare, e mi veda come un tassello sacrificabile che non contribuisce alla gioia di vivere, anzi rappresenta la routine e le difficoltà, un carceriere.

Voglio ancora cercare di leggere un po' nel suo cervello e nel suo cuore, anche se non è facile. 
Forse la cosa migliore in questo frangente sarebbe che io mi allontani fisicamente per un po' (vivere da un'altra parte), in modo che lei non abbia più nessuno su cui scaricare colpe e turbe mentali e si trovi a capire se vive bene con me o vive bene senza di me.

Già mentre scrivo queste cose sento un malessere enorme, so che per me e per i miei figli sarebbe una sofferenza enorme non avermi tra le palle. Forse dovrei continuare per loro? Forse dovrei aspettare che crescano?

La mia sinusoide emozionale sapete in che punto è, in questo momento...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Continuo la telecronaca della mia mirabolante avventura nelle viscere del pianeta Merda...
> 
> 
> Devo tornare ad essere un individuo, non solo la parte di una famiglia. Questo è quello che mi sono prefissato tant'è che ieri ho aperto un mio conto corrente, fino ad adesso avevamo solo quello cointestato. Una parte delle mie entrate andranno a finire lì, devo crearmi una reale autonomia e devo realisticamente essere pronto a tutto.
> ...


bravo!


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Ciao ragazzi,
vi aggiorno sulla situazione.

Di novità chiare e tangibili non ce ne sono, il mio stato d'animo cambia a mo' di pendolo rendendo inutili le mie considerazioni e le mie pseudo-convinzioni.

E' difficile capire cosa pensa lei, ma sembra esserci un po' di caos nella sua testa, soprattutto quando le ho detto che ho fatto un conto corrente mio.
Subito non ha capito il gesto, "non capisco a cosa serva" mi diceva, poi ha compreso che questo gesto è _anche _una limitazione alla sua autonomia. E' uno steccato che ho aggiunto dove prima c'era solo una prateria sconfinata.

Ho sempre interpretato il concetto di famiglia come un tutt'uno, dove non c'era il mio o il tuo. Non dico che fosse giusto, ma dato che lei sembra essere perseguitata dall'_avere i suoi spazi_, eccoli gli spazi... solo che ora non l'aiuterò più a mantenerli in piedi. Deve fare con le sue gambe.

Mi rendo conto che questo mio comportamento non può portare ad una rinascita della coppia, non può portare ad un ripristino della fiducia (sempre che possa tornare...), però io devo portarla sul pianeta terra in qualche modo, deve capire com'è la situazione reale per poi sapermi dire chiaro e tondo: "no preferisco una vita senza di te".


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Noooo ......sto seguendo la scuola di Tebe......x ora lo sfrutto x fare sesso, l'amore se torna torna, ma nel mentre non ho perso tempo ;-) ah ah



Brava Circe. Brava.


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brava Circe. Brava.


 azz


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> vi aggiorno sulla situazione.
> 
> Di novità chiare e tangibili non ce ne sono, il mio stato d'animo cambia a mo' di pendolo rendendo inutili le mie considerazioni e le mie pseudo-convinzioni.
> ...



mi  sono riletta tutto ma...

sarò torda.
Tu la ami e fin qui.
Lei non sai se ti ama perchè non parla. Non solo dei suoi sentimenti ma nemmeno del tradimento anzi dice che non è stato "nulla", corretto?

Ho letto solo te, quello che dici tu, che provi tu, che fai tu.
Ma lei?

Correggimi se sbaglio, magari mi sono persa qualche post.


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi  sono riletta tutto ma...
> 
> sarò torda.
> Tu la ami e fin qui.
> ...


Ciao Tebe,
rispondo qua anche per l'altra discussione.

Quello che ho cercato di dire è che io non voglio recuperare il rapporto, o meglio mi piacerebbe tantissimo ma non è la mia priorità in questo momento così... buio. Devo recuperare me stesso, metabolizzare tutta sta merda, comprendere i miei errori, camminare con le mie gambe. Una volta che entrambi siamo in piedi possiamo confrontarci, parlare, cazzottarci, scopare, quello che vuoi, ma in questo momento è inutile.

Non posso forzare ciò che, a mio avviso, deve avvenire in modo spontaneo. Non ho modo di sapere fino in fondo i sentimenti di lei, perché vedo anche lei in un momento di forte confusione e penso possa mentire anche a se stessa.

Lei, quand'è scoppiato tutto, mi disse d'amarmi e di avermi scelto. Ma il concetto di amore è soggettivo: è aiutare a gestire i figli? E' passione travolgente? E' complicità? Che cazzo è???


Scusa se non sono molto chiaro, è difficile mettere in fila un discorso adesso


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> rispondo qua anche per l'altra discussione.
> 
> Quello che ho cercato di dire è che io non voglio recuperare il rapporto, o meglio mi piacerebbe tantissimo ma non è la mia priorità in questo momento così... buio. Devo recuperare me stesso, metabolizzare tutta sta merda, comprendere i miei errori, camminare con le mie gambe. Una volta che entrambi siamo in piedi possiamo confrontarci, parlare, cazzottarci, scopare, quello che vuoi, ma in questo momento è inutile.
> ...


secondo me sei chiarissimo e credo che i tuoi siano i dubbi di molti qua dentro. Perchè sostanzialmente ci si chiede che bisogno c'era allora di farci subire tutto 'sto martirio per arrivare a cotanta conclusione. Il fatto è che non era certo in animo dei traditori farci subìre il martirio... pensavano a ben altro. Ma sono assolutamente d'accordo con te quando dici che adesso devi recuperare te stesso: sì, questo devi fare, fino a che non avrai recuperato un tuo equilibrio non potrai fare nulla per la coppia. Forza!


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> rispondo qua anche per l'altra discussione.
> 
> Quello che ho cercato di dire è che io non voglio recuperare il rapporto, o meglio mi piacerebbe tantissimo ma non è la mia priorità in questo momento così... buio. Devo recuperare me stesso, metabolizzare tutta sta merda, comprendere i miei errori, camminare con le mie gambe. Una volta che entrambi siamo in piedi possiamo confrontarci, parlare, cazzottarci, scopare, quello che vuoi, ma in questo momento è inutile.
> ...


come fai a recuperare te stesso, a trovare una qualsiasi cosa che ti faccia stare almeno un pò meglio se non sai nemmeno perchè ti ha tradito?
Tu ti fai domande, ti dai risposte ma è sempre e solo la tua voce.
Come puoi trovare un altra prospettiva se non c'è comunicazione?

Tu vedi lei confusa.
E' sola.
Come lo sei tu.
Non va bene secondo me, siete lontani.
Cosa ti vuoi ritrovare se sei nella steppa più gelida?

Lo so che il tutto non è molto chiaro, ti capisco, ma stai solo agitando una pozzanghera. La tua e solo tua.
Prova ad allargare sta cazzo di pozzanghera.
L'acqua diventerà più chiara.


Oppure.
Fino ad ora con il tuo modo di agire le cose mi sembra che non procedano, anzi.
Perchè insistere e non provare a parlare in due?


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> come fai a recuperare te stesso, a trovare una qualsiasi cosa che ti faccia stare almeno un pò meglio se non sai nemmeno perchè ti ha tradito?


Effettivamente mi sono spiegato malissimo  intendevo recuperare me stesso al di là del rapporto di coppia, riprendere dal punto in cui avevo smesso di occuparmi di me. Da quando sono nate le bestiole, abbiamo dedicato entrambi tutto il tempo e le energie disponibili, tra l'altro accompagnato da un budget familiare da pietà. Questo credevo ci unisse più di qualsiasi altra cosa con qualsiasi altra persona (è una cosa che m'ha detto lei...): la gravidanza, le eco, gli spaventi, il parto, le notti in piedi, il non potersi permettere una pizza, il lavoro nel weekend, ecc... ecc... 

E' di questo egoismo che parlo, una strada personale non incentrata sul recupero della coppia. Perché se la coppia muore, io devo poter andare avanti, no? E se la coppia rimane, chi meglio di una versione revisionata di me può farla fiorire?

Sono diventato un melodramma vivente, sorry!





Tebe ha detto:


> Tu ti fai domande, ti dai risposte ma è sempre e solo la tua voce.
> Come puoi trovare un altra prospettiva se non c'è comunicazione?
> 
> Tu vedi lei confusa.
> ...


Il tuo consiglio è prezioso, e le starò vicino il più possibile. Ma non le parlerò del tradimento, dell'episodio (o episodi, sigh), le parlerò del mio percorso e delle relative conseguenze. Se lei mi racconta il suo, sono tutt'orecchi.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> come fai a recuperare te stesso, a trovare una qualsiasi cosa che ti faccia stare almeno un pò meglio se non sai nemmeno perchè ti ha tradito?
> Tu ti fai domande, ti dai risposte ma è sempre e solo la tua voce.
> Come puoi trovare un altra prospettiva se non c'è comunicazione?


apprezzo il consiglio, dato sicuramente a fin di bene, ma quali ragioni può offrire una persona che ha tradito?
tenderà molto probabilmente a minimizzare il fatto, a cercare alibi, colpe e mancanze dell'altro che l'hanno indotta all'evasione o alla consolazione.
la comunicazione è fondamentale, ma presuppone quell'autenticità che un tradimento per forza di cose manda al macero.

S


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Effettivamente mi sono spiegato malissimo  intendevo recuperare me stesso al di là del rapporto di coppia, riprendere dal punto in cui avevo smesso di occuparmi di me. Da quando sono nate le bestiole, abbiamo dedicato entrambi tutto il tempo e le energie disponibili, tra l'altro accompagnato da un budget familiare da pietà. Questo credevo ci unisse più di qualsiasi altra cosa con qualsiasi altra persona (è una cosa che m'ha detto lei...): la gravidanza, le eco, gli spaventi, il parto, le notti in piedi, il non potersi permettere una pizza, il lavoro nel weekend, ecc... ecc...
> 
> E' di questo egoismo che parlo, una strada personale non incentrata sul recupero della coppia. Perché se la coppia muore, io devo poter andare avanti, no? E se la coppia rimane, chi meglio di una versione revisionata di me può farla fiorire?
> 
> ...


Ok. Troppa roba bolle in pentola. Ovvero nel tuo cervello.
Andiamo per cassetti.

Non le palerò del tradimento, le parlerò del mio percorso e delle relative conseguenze. Se lei mi racconta il suo sono tutto orecchi.

Parole tue.

Intanto lei ti ha detto che è stata una cazzata e che comunque vuole riprovare con te, e non hai dato un elemento utile per dubitare delle sue parole, ma in compenso hai dato tutti gli elementi per distruggere la vostra coppia. Tutti.

Lei ti ha tradito,. Ha fatto una cosa da condannare va bene. Nessuno lo sta mettendo in dubbio. E' una stronzona ok.
Ma tu non stai facendo niente, se non tirarle calci nei denti, con la tua freddezza, per la coppia.
E nemmeno per te fidati.
Diventerai sempre più rancoroso e abbruttito nel sacro fuoco dell'essere tradito, ti sentirai sempre peggio e un mattino ti alzerai e il dolore sarà svanito, peccato che a quel punto tu sarai diventato cinico e anche un pò stronzo, e ovviamente la odierai, odierai la madre dei tuoi figli.
E non avrai risolto niente. 

Sei tutto orecchi eh?
Per niente.
La stai punendo e basta. Non che sia sbagliato.
Ma non fare passare il tutto come un tuo percorso personale per potere ritrovare voi.
Stai distruggendo questo voi. Insieme a lei.
Ah certo. Ha iniziato lei tradendo.
Gnè gnè.


e meno male che la ami.
Il mio congelatore è più emotivo.
Anzi.
Sono più emotiva io. Fai te.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> apprezzo il consiglio, dato sicuramente a fin di bene, ma quali ragioni può offrire una persona che ha tradito?
> tenderà molto probabilmente a minimizzare il fatto, a cercare alibi, colpe e mancanze dell'altro che l'hanno indotta all'evasione o alla consolazione.
> la comunicazione è fondamentale, ma presuppone quell'autenticità che un tradimento per forza di cose manda al macero.
> 
> S



ma infatti il punto con Demoralizio è proprio questo.
Lui non parla del tradimento. Non chiede.
Lei non può spiegare.
Non possono sviscerare.

NON COMUNICANO.

Un tradimento è un tradimento.
Ma cazzo ragazzi, allora lascatevi e amen!
Certo che un tradimento preclude autenticità, ma sbagliare è umano.
Siete perfetti? Sempre beati voi.
Dare un altra chance, o almeno provarci è il minimo sindacabile.
Puoi anche non riuscirci ma devi provarci.

E non tutti i traditori sono dopo bugiardi.
Sempre a pensare al peggio...


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stai distruggendo questo voi. Insieme a lei.
> 
> e meno male che la ami.
> Il mio congelatore è più emotivo.
> ...



Ci volevi tu, lo dicevo io :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ci volevi tu, lo dicevo io :inlove:


minchia che paura.
pensavo mi redarguissi.


:carneval:


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia che paura.
> pensavo mi redarguissi.
> 
> 
> :carneval:



Eccheccarso, figlioccia, ma no di sicuro.

Sono giorni che cerco di far passare gli stessi concetti, ma tra me e il congelatore vinco io e non ero altrettanto efficace :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia che paura.
> pensavo mi redarguissi.
> 
> 
> :carneval:


Senti Tebe... io però non ho capito 'sto poveretto cosa deve fare. Io ho fatto settimane di monologhi prima che il signor marito pronunciasse una frase che non fosse stata presa pari pari dai baci perugina e più lunga di un endecasillabo... ma se sua moglie non parla... lui cosa deve dire?????
Questo vorrei capire. Ed ero fredda... un pezzo di ghiaccio proprio. Dovevo piangere e urlare? ho fatto anche quello. Poi? dovevo legarlo e fargli la tortura dell'acqua? Quello non l'ho fatto... ma quando ho detto adesso basta, vado via... allora ha cominciato a parlare. E ci sarebbe ancora da parlare, sai? Ma non c'è spesso disponibilità da parte del traditore...


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Presumo di apparire freddo, e forse lo sono. Però, sinceramente, cosa minchia devo fare?

Incantonarla in un angolo e costringerla a sapere tutto sul tradimento? Non mi interessa.
Ripeterle a raffica "ma tu cosa provi? Mi ami? Mi ami? Mi ami???" So la risposta.
Andare a mangiare in riva al mare al tramonto? Già fatto, bella serata.

Ragazzi, io non posso starle addosso, la conosco, ottengo il contrario. Potrei dimostrargli il mio amore in qualche modo, ma mi sento sciocco e non sincero. Io sto male, fatico a stare con i miei pupi senza pensare di non vederli tutti i giorni, fatico a vedere lei e non pensare che non gliene freghi un cazzo. Come posso comunicare serenità?

Con tutta la mia arroganza, credo che in questo preciso momento debba essere lei a chiedermi "Come stai? Sei ferito ancora?".

Sarò freddo, ma basta un alito caldo a sciogliermi in mezzo secondo...


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> apprezzo il consiglio, dato sicuramente a fin di bene, ma quali ragioni può offrire una persona che ha tradito?
> *tenderà molto probabilmente a minimizzare il fatto, a cercare alibi, colpe e mancanze dell'altro che l'hanno indotta all'evasione o alla consolazione*.
> la comunicazione è fondamentale, ma presuppone quell'autenticità che un tradimento per forza di cose manda al macero.
> 
> S


Se è onesta, no. Si prenderà la sua parte di responsabilità. Forse anche tutta. E se così facesse sarebbe già un primo passo per riconquistare la tua fiducia. Dai tempo al tempo, vedi che succede e se permetti non prendere decisioni affrettate. In bocca al lupo ad entrambi.


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Io sto male, fatico a stare con i miei pupi senza pensare di non vederli tutti i giorni, fatico a vedere lei e non pensare che non gliene freghi un cazzo. Come posso comunicare serenità?
> 
> Con tutta la mia arroganza, credo che in questo preciso momento debba essere lei a chiedermi "Come stai? Sei ferito ancora?".
> 
> Sarò freddo, ma basta un alito caldo a sciogliermi in mezzo secondo...



Disgraziatamente, è una bella gara tra chi è più freddo XD

Però, considerato che tu puoi apparirlo, mentre invece non lo sei, potrebbe non esserlo nemmeno lei anche se si sforza di sembrarlo. 

Condividere i vostri stati d'animo *reali*, quali che essi siano, potrebbe essere un punto di partenza per riaprire i canali di comunicazione che ora sembrano otturati dal silenzio e dalla paura.

O no?


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Disgraziatamente, è una bella gara tra chi è più freddo XD
> 
> Però, considerato che tu puoi apparirlo, mentre invece non lo sei, potrebbe non esserlo nemmeno lei anche se si sforza di sembrarlo.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> O no?


Sì.

Qualcuno ha un microonde da prestarmi?


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Qualcuno ha un microonde da prestarmi?



Aspetta un istante, ci ho appena messo dentro tre fette di pane!

Passi tra 10 minuti?


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Aspetta un istante, ci ho appena messo dentro tre fette di pane!
> 
> Passi tra 10 minuti?


10 minuti per 3 fette di pane??
Ma che è... a manovella? :nuke:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> 10 minuti per 3 fette di pane??
> Ma che è... a manovella? :nuke:



è carbonizzato tra 10 minuti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Ti rispondo nel tuo stesso post in colore diverso.



demoralizio ha detto:


> Presumo di apparire freddo, e forse lo sono. Però, sinceramente, cosa minchia devo fare?
> 
> Incantonarla in un angolo e costringerla a sapere tutto sul tradimento? Non mi interessa.
> *Perchè? E un tradimento. Come può non interessarti? Non devi chiederle quanto e come, ma non c'è davvero niente che vuoi sapere?
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è carbonizzato tra 10 minuti :rotfl::rotfl:


 forse tanto a microonde non è..


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> 10 minuti per 3 fette di pane??
> Ma che è... a manovella? :nuke:





Simy ha detto:


> è carbonizzato tra 10 minuti :rotfl::rotfl:


Amici di poca fede che siete 

E' che intanto dovevo scendere col cane e non mi avrebbe trovata. Il pane c'è stato solo 2 minuti


----------



## oceansize (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe calmati, nn è Mattia


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Tebe calmati, nn è Mattia


Lo so. Sono diversissimi.

Se i miei toni sono oggi esagerati me ne scuso in anticipo, sono un pò "invornita".

Detto questo  mi agito con demoralizio perchè vorrei che stesse meglio e lasciasse un pò da parte l'orgoglio.


Va bene, per oggi basta.

Mi ritiro nella cripta.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti il punto con Demoralizio è proprio questo.
> Lui non parla del tradimento. Non chiede.
> Lei non può spiegare.
> Non possono sviscerare.
> ...



continuo ad apprezzare l'impegno e la chiara finalità positiva delle tue parole.
banalmente penso però che è chi ha tradito che potrebbe/dovrebbe dimostrare (non dire) che si è trattato eventualmente di un errore.
la parola perde valore e consistenza perchè purtroppo li ha persi chi la dice.

la chiusura della persona tradita, la freddezza, la solitudine, mi sembrano del tutto comprensibili.
è l'esito che ottiene chi si è rivelato falso.

poi scusa, perchè se lui non chiede lei non potrebbe, qualora lo volesse, spiegare?
ha avuto iniziativa e autonomia per altro, la applichi anche adesso.

se si ritorna ad essere individui è perchè tali ci si sente, perchè tali ci si accorge di essere.
e non si vorrebbe pensare al peggio, ma tant'è.

S


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> continuo ad apprezzare l'impegno e la chiara finalità positiva delle tue parole.
> banalmente penso però che è chi ha tradito che potrebbe/dovrebbe dimostrare (non dire) che si è trattato eventualmente di un errore.
> la parola perde valore e consistenza perchè purtroppo li ha persi chi la dice.
> 
> ...


da traditrice e da tradita ti dico...è vero.
Dovrebbe essere così.
Ma se il tradito sta male anche il traditore non sta meglio.
Certo. l'ha voluto lui e tutto il resto.
Certo.
Ma non sono facili nessuna delle due posizioni.
Perchè se tradisci e scopri di avere fatto una cazzata ( e si. Si scopre dopo. Se no gli sbagli non esisterebbero) dopo ti senti una merda, nemmeno degna di guardare l'uomo o la donna che hai metaforicamente pugnalato alle spalle.
E parlare semplicemente è impossibile, se non in due e con grossi sforzi.
Perchè con il senno del poi, quando Mattia mi spiegava io non è che fossi molto ricettiva. Anzi. 
Ho dovuto mostrizzare me stessa per ascoltarlo con un minimo di oggettività.
Perchè da tradita non ce l'avevo.
Chi ce l'ha?


solo questo.

Poi ognuno è libero di fare come vuole, ovvio.
E i medici di noi stessi siamo noi.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> da traditrice e da tradita ti dico...è vero.
> Dovrebbe essere così.
> Ma se il tradito sta male anche il traditore non sta meglio.
> Certo. l'ha voluto lui e tutto il resto.
> ...


vero, ma mentre chi tradisce, se realmente pentito, subisce il peso del proprio senso di colpa, più che il giudizio, l'ira o la delusione dell'altro, il tradito vede un lampo abbagliante di verità nascosta, l'estraneità di chi ha accanto.

per stare alla tua metafora, bisognerebbe pensare alla pugnalata ricevuta come ad un gesto involontario, maldestro, ma un tradimento non è l'azione di un momento.
è un ruolo che giochi nel tempo, ed è un ruolo che per quel tempo, per quanto breve possa essere, ti appartiene, sei tu.

e non credo che l'errore, questo genere di errore, si scopra solo dopo, se per errore intendiamo aver ingannato, ferito, agito con desolante superficialità. 
almeno una parte di consapevolezza bisogna ammetterla anche nel 'prima' e nel 'durante', altrimenti ci si dovrebbe arrendere ad una realtà forse ancora più drammatica. 

S


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok. Troppa roba bolle in pentola. Ovvero nel tuo cervello.
> Andiamo per cassetti.
> 
> Non le palerò del tradimento, le parlerò del mio percorso e delle relative conseguenze. Se lei mi racconta il suo sono tutto orecchi.
> ...


Tebe fidati che a volte un calcio nei denti serve per ristabilire la giusta prospettiva, per rimettere in asse una qualunque relazione (amore, lavoro, amicizia...). 
Il traditore che si becca la suddetta _sdenta_*, comprende che si trova di fronte a una persona sì tradita, imbrogliata... MA che MERITA RISPETTO, first. 
Almeno, con me funzionerebbe. Se io so che mi trovo dinanzi a un coglione che si ciuccia qualunque mia malefatta pur di non perdermi, io smetto di amarlo, stimarlo ecc. ecc. 
E se sono in modalità stronza ON, posso continuare a fargliene di cotte e di crude, come prima e (MOLTO) più di prima.
Se invece il collega, amico, fidanzato mi dà segni di vita e reagisce in modo fermo e anche "creativo", con una certa valenza simbolica (ad esempio come ha fatto Demoralizio, aprendosi un conto corrente tutto suo), io lo rivaluto! 
Io lo guardo con altri occhi. Io penso: Ah ma allora lui ce le aveva, le palle!
E comincio a sbottonarmi finalmente con lui, spiegandogli i motivi del mio tradire, con sincero pentimento.
E poi già che ci siamo potrei sbottonarmi qualcos'altro se l'interessato merita .

ari


* sdenta = calcio nei denti, in romagnolo


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

La strada che indica Tebe é sicuramente la piú costruttiva: parlare, confrontarsi, accettare un dialogo.
Sicuramente in un mondo perfetto e razionale questo sarebbe fattibile, ma le persone e il cervello non lo sono, quindi ognuno elucubra e metabolizza concetti in un tempo variabile e in modi diversi.

Io non le ho dato nessun ultimatum, nessuna scadenza, non avrebbe senso. Devo interpretare il suo stato d'animo, le parole possono mentire anche a chi le proferisce.
Da parte mia ho deciso di non serbare nessun rancore o disprezzo, nonostante il dolore che mi affligge, ma ho deciso anche di non attendere seduto sulla mia vita, ho deciso di curare la mia persona, il mio rapporto con i figli, le mie economie: tutto quello che non la coinvolge.

Forse lei lo vedrà come un distacco, forse l'allontanerà, forse la farà ritornare capendo che io posso continuare senza di lei, forse godrà una mia versione piú indipendente. Amen. Le sue conclusioni sono solo sue, se nel frattempo me ne vorrà parlare saró l'uomo piú felice della terra, io attendo avido le sue parole. 

Ripeto: non la odio.


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> La strada che indica Tebe é sicuramente la piú costruttiva: parlare, confrontarsi, accettare un dialogo.
> Sicuramente in un mondo perfetto e razionale questo sarebbe fattibile, ma le persone e il cervello non lo sono, quindi ognuno elucubra e metabolizza concetti in un tempo variabile e in modi diversi.
> 
> Io non le ho dato nessun ultimatum, nessuna scadenza, non avrebbe senso. Devo interpretare il suo stato d'animo, le parole possono mentire anche a chi le proferisce.
> ...


Oh, ma sarai una testa dura! 

Nessuno finora ti ha criticato per la tua decisione di curare te stesso, i tuoi spazi e la tua autonomia, anzi, mi sembra che su questo punto tu abbia solo raccolto pareri favorevoli e appoggio.

Ciò su cui alcuni, me e Tebe inclusa, non sono d'accordo, è che tu faccia queste cose senza dire a lei quello che hai scritto qui sopra, vale a dire: "Sto cercando di non affondare come individuo e come uomo, ma attendo vibrante le tue parole."

Sai probabilmente bene più di noi che lei è l'unica che rischia di minare il tuo controllo e di farlo cascare in mille pezzi. E quindi la eviti, e fai per conto tuo, come se stessi già preparandoti ad affrontare un abbandono che pensi sia quasi deciso o inevitabile, solo non messo a fuoco e non comunicato. Prendi le contromisure per non trovarti sguarnito di difese quando dovesse accadere.

Quello che non riesco a farti capire è che, agendo in questo modo, potresti essere qualcosa di più di un passivo spettatore di un distacco, ma un coprotagonista attivo. E questo fa a cazzotti con quello che dici di provare per lei. 
Da quello che hai raccontato, nemmeno prima del tradimento ammetteva che ci fossero dei problemi, dei quali tu invece ti rendevi conto. Cosa ti fa pensare che sia più obiettiva e reattiva adesso, che ha per di più questo macigno sulle spalle? 

Nessuno dei due osa. Nessuno dei due sembra avere un 'noi' come obiettivo. In una barca che affonda, ognuno bada a salvare se stesso. Questa è l'impressione che ricavo io dal di fuori XD


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh, ma sarai una testa dura!


La ghisa mi fa il solletico...



Leda ha detto:


> Nessuno finora ti ha criticato per la tua decisione di curare te stesso, i tuoi spazi e la tua autonomia, anzi, mi sembra che su questo punto tu abbia solo raccolto pareri favorevoli e appoggio.
> 
> Ciò su cui alcuni, me e Tebe inclusa, non sono d'accordo, è che tu faccia queste cose senza dire a lei quello che hai scritto qui sopra, vale a dire: "Sto cercando di non affondare come individuo e come uomo, ma attendo vibrante le tue parole."


Non aspetto più parole, ma gesti sinceri. Delle parole, l'ho già detto, non mi fido più, non valgono più un cazzo di niente, non mi serve che lei mi dica "ti amo"... me l'ha già detto... deve trasmettermelo l'amore se c'è.
Io naturalmente devo essere ricettivo, non deve vedere nei miei occhi odio o freddezza: in tal caso sono d'accordo con voi, non riuscirebbe mai a comunicarmi niente.



Leda ha detto:


> Sai probabilmente bene più di noi che lei è l'unica che rischia di minare il tuo controllo e di farlo cascare in mille pezzi. E quindi la eviti, e fai per conto tuo, come se stessi già preparandoti ad affrontare un abbandono che pensi sia quasi deciso o inevitabile, solo non messo a fuoco e non comunicato. Prendi le contromisure per non trovarti sguarnito di difese quando dovesse accadere.


Questo mi sento di doverlo fare, mi sento di dovere convincere me stesso (e di conseguenza lei) che io posso vivere anche senza di lei. Lei è troppo sicura, o almeno lo sembra.



Leda ha detto:


> Quello che non riesco a farti capire è che, agendo in questo modo, potresti essere qualcosa di più di un passivo spettatore di un distacco, ma un coprotagonista attivo. E questo fa a cazzotti con quello che dici di provare per lei.
> Da quello che hai raccontato, nemmeno prima del tradimento ammetteva che ci fossero dei problemi, dei quali tu invece ti rendevi conto. Cosa ti fa pensare che sia più obiettiva e reattiva adesso, che ha per di più questo macigno sulle spalle?
> 
> Nessuno dei due osa. Nessuno dei due sembra avere un 'noi' come obiettivo. In una barca che affonda, ognuno bada a salvare se stesso. Questa è l'impressione che ricavo io dal di fuori XD


Se il mio riattivarmi come persona la allontanerà, sarà meglio così. Leda, il mio obiettivo adesso non è il noi, è la mia serenità e felicità. Serve equilibrio per amare qualcuno nel tempo.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> La strada che indica Tebe é sicuramente la piú costruttiva: parlare, confrontarsi, accettare un dialogo.
> Sicuramente in un mondo perfetto e razionale questo sarebbe fattibile, ma le persone e il cervello non lo sono, quindi ognuno elucubra e metabolizza concetti in un tempo variabile e in modi diversi.
> 
> Io non le ho dato nessun ultimatum, nessuna scadenza, non avrebbe senso. Devo interpretare il suo stato d'animo, le parole possono mentire anche a chi le proferisce.
> ...


e attenderai nei secoli a venire perchè hai alzato un muro e le stai dicendo.
Taci.

E non te ne accorgi.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh, ma sarai una testa dura!
> 
> Nessuno finora ti ha criticato per la tua decisione di curare te stesso, i tuoi spazi e la tua autonomia, anzi, mi sembra che su questo punto tu abbia solo raccolto pareri favorevoli e appoggio.
> 
> ...



ecco. Quotone


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> La ghisa mi fa il solletico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu trasmetti solo ed esclusivamente questo.
A me almeno.
Figurati dal vivo e a lei.

Altro che congelatore.Sprigioni calore come un cadavere


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu trasmetti solo ed esclusivamente questo.
> A me almeno.
> Figurati dal vivo e a lei.
> 
> Altro che congelatore.Sprigioni calore come un cadavere


Su queste pagine cerco di scrivere i miei ragionamenti nel modo più razionale che posso, perché i sentimenti quali amore, affetti, paura, cattiveria, ecc... non riesco a dargli una forma scritta.

Vedi quello che scrivo come un diario di bordo, in cui mi annoto le conclusioni e i dati raccolti.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Su queste pagine cerco di scrivere i miei ragionamenti nel modo più razionale che posso, perché i sentimenti quali amore, affetti, paura, cattiveria, ecc... non riesco a dargli una forma scritta.
> 
> Vedi quello che scrivo come un diario di bordo, in cui mi annoto le conclusioni e i dati raccolti.


Certo, immagino.
Volevo dire un altra cosa...
Non sono i tuoi ragionamenti è il tuo agire.
Io ti immagino, magari sbagliando,  come se fossi tua moglie, quella che ha tradito.
Perchè io ho tradito e so cosa si prova. Tu hai mai tradito? sei mai stato beccato?
 so la paralisi mentale che ti prende quando improvvisamente hai l'esatto quadro di cosa hai fatto.
paralisi.
Non riesci a spiegarti. Non riesci a razionalizzare. Non riesci a fare niente.
Si aspetta solo un segno dall'altra parte, che siano urli o pianti o sputi o insulti. Tutto va bene, ma non l'idifferenza. 
Qualsiasi cosa.
Qualsiasi cosa che ci costringa a reagire.

Nessun traditore andrà mai da un tradito che ama a parlare o a fargli sentire il proprio amore se dall'altra parte non c'è apertura.
Non è vigliaccheria.
E la certezza di avere fatto male e tanto, e pensiamo che ogni nostro gesto, OGNI NOSTRO GESTO vi faccia più male, quindi per un rispetto, certo tardivo, ci facciamo piccoli.
Sperando che questa nostra trasparenza vi allevi le ferite. Solo un poco.
Tua moglie è una traditrice?
Credo di no, quindi lei è doppiamente nella merda per quello che ha fatto.


Lo so che tu non capisci questo discorso, come io non capisco il tuo.
Ma prendo atto che un fedele può ragionare come te.
Tu prendi atto che tua moglie, da traditrice, può ragionare come sopra.


Anche se tu sei tutto-orecchi


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo, immagino.
> Volevo dire un altra cosa...
> Non sono i tuoi ragionamenti è il tuo agire.
> Io ti immagino, magari sbagliando,  come se fossi tua moglie, quella che ha tradito.
> ...


Tebe, forse ho dato un'impressione distorta di me, probabilmente comunicare non è davvero il mio forte...
Io non la sto ignorando, anzi... la cerco. Non sono incazzato, non rispondo male ad ogni sua domanda, non faccio finta che non esista.

Parli di questo tipo di indifferenza? Del non parlare del fattaccio? Di non dirci quello che proviamo? Le volte che il tradimento è riaffiorato è stato liquidato con "non era un discorso chiuso?" o "non può tornare sempre fuori!".

Come mi devo sentire? Cosa devo fare? Quel poco di orgoglio che mi rimane non voglio calpestarlo elemosinando sillabe come fa un bambino quando vuole un lecca-lecca.
Quel poco di orgoglio che mi rimane mi può tenere in piedi nel caso perda tutto: lei, bimbi, cane, casa.

Sono un catastrofista o un realista?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Tebe, forse ho dato un'impressione distorta di me, probabilmente comunicare non è davvero il mio forte...
> Io non la sto ignorando, anzi... la cerco. Non sono incazzato, non rispondo male ad ogni sua domanda, non faccio finta che non esista.
> 
> Parli di questo tipo di indifferenza? Del non parlare del fattaccio? Di non dirci quello che proviamo? Le volte che il tradimento è riaffiorato è stato liquidato con "non era un discorso chiuso?" o "non può tornare sempre fuori!".
> ...


condivido... cane a parte.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Tebe, forse ho dato un'impressione distorta di me, probabilmente comunicare non è davvero il mio forte...
> Io non la sto ignorando, anzi... la cerco. Non sono incazzato, non rispondo male ad ogni sua domanda, non faccio finta che non esista.
> 
> *Parli di questo tipo di indifferenza? Del non parlare del fattaccio? Di non dirci quello che proviamo? Le volte che il tradimento è riaffiorato è stato liquidato con "non era un discorso chiuso?" o "non può tornare sempre fuori!".
> ...


Eccoci.
La traditrice che alza la cresta e dice non era un disocrso chiuso?

No tesoruccio bello, non lo è un discorso chiuso, come ti è venuto in mente?
Hai fatto una cosa grave, che mi ha ferito brutta stronza, e quindi ne parliamo finchè ne ho voglia. Perchè è passato SOLO un mese e quindi devi rispondere e non sotterrare. Questo è quanto, maledetta fedifraga e se per te non va bene quella è la porta. Sto male. Mi hai ferito. Il minimo che tu possa fare e parlare. E se non capisci la gravità di quello che hai fatto allora siamo messi proprio male.


questo non è perdere l'orgoglio.
Questo è tentare di salvare il salvabile.

Per me certo.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eccoci.
> La traditrice che alza la cresta e dice non era un disocrso chiuso?
> 
> No tesoruccio bello, non lo è un discorso chiuso, come ti è venuto in mente?
> ...


io l'ho fatto...ma lui mi ha risposto che ero diventata una iena


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho fatto...ma lui mi ha risposto che ero diventata una iena


Vedi che in qualunque modo ti comporti alla fine non va mai bene nulla e ti rigirano sempre la frittata?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho fatto...ma lui mi ha risposto che ero diventata una iena


beh ma... ha comunicato, no?


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> condivido... cane a parte.


sei contro i cani? 

ti faccio azzannare da quella mezza salsiccia della mia... :mexican:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Vedi che in qualunque modo ti comporti alla fine non va mai bene nulla e ti rigirano sempre la frittata?


infatti...


----------



## Carola (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Vedi che in qualunque modo ti comporti alla fine non va mai bene nulla e ti rigirano sempre la frittata?


No va bè ma questi tradiscono e poi si lagnano di dare spiegazioni? Discorso chiuso ? come se si parlasse di una roba leggerissima?
Io credo mi metterei sui ceci

..bè mi ci metterebbe mio marito mi sa

boh


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> sei contro i cani?
> 
> ti faccio azzannare da quella mezza salsiccia della mia... :mexican:


intendeva dire che il cane te lo porti via!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> sei contro i cani?
> 
> ti faccio azzannare da quella mezza salsiccia della mia... :mexican:


macchè... ma è una lunga storia


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Vedi che in qualunque modo ti comporti alla fine non va mai bene nulla e ti rigirano sempre la frittata?


dipende anche tempi.
Se dopo sei mesi sei ancora li che ne parli e basta.
Il primo mese io continuavo a parlarne.
Poi piano piano basta.
Direi che tre mesi ed ero proiettata nella nostra coppia.
Ma devo anche dire che Mattia non ha mai rifiutato il confronto. Mai.
E non mi ha mai detto ora basta.

Solo dopo..vediamo...un anno si è sentito piccato su una cosa e mi ha rinfacciato di parlarne ancora ma davvero non mi riferivo a lei.
non c'è un tempo prestabilito, ognuno è com'è.
Ma bisogna sviscerare il prima possibile tutto e poi basta.
Perchè continuare a rinvangare dopo mesi vuol dire ingigantire ancora di più il tradimento.
Vuol dire nutrirlo. Farlo diventare ancora più grande e doloroso.


E non serve a una beata cippa.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> No va bè ma questi tradiscono e poi si lagnano di dare spiegazioni? Discorso chiuso ? come se si parlasse di una roba leggerissima?
> Io credo mi metterei sui ceci
> 
> ..bè mi ci metterebbe mio marito mi sa
> ...


Eppure vedi?
Gia ci siamo io, demoralizio, fightclub e simy.....quindi non è che sono casi isolati i traditori che vogliono evitare il discorso...


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eppure vedi?
> Gia ci siamo io, demoralizio, fightclub e simy.....quindi non è che sono casi isolati i traditori che vogliono evitare il discorso...


no vabbè guarda che il mio colto in flagranza di reato ha avuto il coraggio di negare


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eccoci.
> La traditrice che alza la cresta e dice non era un disocrso chiuso?
> 
> No tesoruccio bello, non lo è un discorso chiuso, come ti è venuto in mente?
> ...


Come avrai letto nei post dopo il tuo, ognuno è fatto a modo suo (e lo sai!).

C'è chi tradisce e diventa piccolo piccolo, c'è chi invece si sente potente e sa (o crede di sapere) di avere la situazione in mano e di fianco una persona debole che pende dalle sue labbra.

Io le sfuriate e gli insulti li ho già fatti, nonostante non sia nella mia indole (ricordi? pezzo di ghiaccio cadaverico...), ora basta. Devo risolvere nel modo che sarà e nel tempo che sarà a modo mio.

Risolvere la mia infelicità e il mio disequilibrio, che voglia dire con lei o senza di lei.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dipende anche tempi.
> Se dopo sei mesi sei ancora li che ne parli e basta.
> Il primo mese io continuavo a parlarne.
> Poi piano piano basta.
> ...


Si, concordo. Infatti nel mio caso mia moglie reagì cosi fin da subito la prima volta e la seconda che è fresca fresca fa uguale....si comporta come nulla fosse successo...è pure più gentile e accondiscendente del solito....ho allo stato attuale una perfetta cameriera.....

Però mentre la prima volta cercavo il confronto e in qualche modo riuscivamo a parlare....stavolta non mi interessa....non vuol parlare? Se ne stia zitta. 
Per parlare intendo del tradimento eh...perché non è che giri per casa con musi lunghi o vegentando come faceva nei primi mesi dopo la prima scoperta...per il resto si parla normalmente....

Boh....chi ci capisce qualcosa è bravo


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, concordo. Infatti nel mio caso mia moglie reagì cosi fin da subito la prima volta e la seconda che è fresca fresca fa uguale....si comporta come nulla fosse successo...è pure più gentile e accondiscendente del solito....ho allo stato attuale una perfetta cameriera.....
> 
> Però mentre la prima volta cercavo il confronto e in qualche modo riuscivamo a parlare....stavolta non mi interessa....non vuol parlare? Se ne stia zitta.
> Per parlare intendo del tradimento eh...perché non è che giri per casa con musi lunghi o vegentando come faceva nei primi mesi dopo la prima scoperta...per il resto si parla normalmente....
> ...



oggettivamente non mi sento di consigliarti di cercare un confronto, ecco...









magari sulla scelta del loculo?


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Come avrai letto nei post dopo il tuo, ognuno è fatto a modo suo (e lo sai!).
> 
> C'è chi tradisce e diventa piccolo piccolo, c'è chi invece si sente potente e sa (o crede di sapere) di avere la situazione in mano e di fianco una persona debole che pende dalle sue labbra.
> 
> ...


pezzo di ghiaccio cadaveric in senso metaforico.
A me piacciono i cadaveri, quindi è pure un complimento.

Detto questo hai ragione ancora.
Il modo è tuo e solo tuo.

Ma non smettere di confrontarti qui.
Se vuoi mettimi in ignore o sparami!


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2012)

@ Demo e anche Niko74, a questo punto


A intimità fisica come va?

Scusate la domanda indelicata: è che ho la sensazione che sia rimasto in piedi solo l'aspetto dell'impegno nella relazione, mentre la comunicazione viaggia su binari di ordinanza pratica, non emotiva. Manca il terzo aspetto.


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Detto questo hai ragione ancora.


Come ancora?? Non me l'hai mai data (la ragione eh?)!!  [broccoling off]



Tebe ha detto:


> Il modo è tuo e solo tuo.
> 
> Ma non smettere di confrontarti qui.
> Se vuoi mettimi in ignore o sparami!


Per carità, mi state aiutando tutti tantissimo, non sapete quanto!
E sapere che alcuni ci sono saltati fuori, beh, è oro che cola...


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> @ Demo e anche Niko74, a questo punto
> 
> 
> A intimità fisica come va?
> ...


Purtroppo lei non è necrofila, quindi i cadaveri ghiacciolosi non le piacciono! :carneval:

A parte gli scherzi, prima di partire per le ferie abbiamo avuto un buon momento, poi in vacanza tanti problemi ci hanno bloccato. Adesso siamo tornati sui binari precedenti, da parte mia non c'è rigidità (cioè... c'è ma... vabeh) nei suoi confronti... robe tipo "lì c'è stato quello" non mi distraggono nel _durante_, lì sono sufficientemente bestia!

A dir la verità, non mi fa ammazza il fatto che si sia concessa a qualcun'altro, sono le menzogne e tutto lo squallido contorno che mi delude.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> @ Demo e anche Niko74, a questo punto
> 
> 
> A intimità fisica come va?
> ...


Nel mio caso lo ho già scritto diverse volte sul forum...praticamente sto con mia moglie da 18 anni (gli ultimi 7 da sposato) e sono SEMPRE stato io a cercarla in quel senso, lei non ha MAI preso l'iniziativa una volta ed è cosi ancora adesso.
Lei non mi rifiutava però se non ero io a cercarla lei poteva stare senza mesi e questo da sempre. Nei momenti in cui mi tradiva invece notavo un ulteriore irrigidimento...mi rifiutava proprio oppure lo faceva sforzandosi.

Allo stato attuale a me lei piace ancora parecchio e la cercherei pure ora....però di farmi compatire non ho più voglia quindi...lei sta bene senza....buon per lei.


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso lo ho già scritto diverse volte sul forum...praticamente sto con mia moglie da 18 anni (gli ultimi 7 da sposato) e sono SEMPRE stato io a cercarla in quel senso, lei non ha MAI preso l'iniziativa una volta ed è cosi ancora adesso.
> Lei non mi rifiutava però se non ero io a cercarla lei poteva stare senza mesi e questo da sempre. Nei momenti in cui mi tradiva invece notavo un ulteriore irrigidimento...mi rifiutava proprio oppure lo faceva sforzandosi.
> 
> Allo stato attuale a me lei piace ancora parecchio e la cercherei pure ora....però di farmi compatire non ho più voglia quindi...lei sta bene senza....buon per lei.


E tu? Come cazzo fai?????

Siamo omini, oltre le gambe c'è di più!


----------



## demoralizio (14 Settembre 2012)

Ciao amici di tastiera.

Aggiornamento sulla mia storia, ieri ho ravanato così per sport un po' nella merda e ne ho trovata tanta. Ma tanta tanta!

Ho trovato prove che la "sbandata" è stata preceduta da un'altra storia di passione, durata più o meno un anno. Ok, respiro forte, colpo di tosse, vaffanculo.

Ne ho parlato con lei, e questa volta a differenza della prima é crollata. Il muro di gelo si é sciolto e abbiamo parlato molto, lei mi ha ripetuto svariate volte che "senza di te non ci posso stare", "ti ho scelto", "non voglio che te ne vai" ma soprattutto "ricostruiamo la nostra coppia". A parte che mi sembrano le parole di una teen alla prima spuntata di tetta, queste parole sono risciacquo igienico nella mia testa. 
Le avrei volute sentire con tutto il cuore, prima della ferita, ma a seguito della scoperta non hanno piú valore.

Dato il rodaggio che ho avuto qualche mese fa, con tutte le cose che ho letto qua dentro e tutto ció che ho rimuginato, sono riuscito as intraprendere un discorso molto diplomatico che arrivasse ad un punto fermo: tanti saluti, é stato bello.
Devo avere la forza di staccarmi, di allontanarmi dalla MIA famiglia, di non farmi ingolosire dalle sue splendide parole, di pensare non al domani ma al dopodomani.
Non sono sicuro di poterci riuscire, lo ammetto, perdere la quotidianità coi figli é sconvolgente, ma ci devo riuscire. Devo avere la certezza che vuole un compagno che stima, che gode, che ama. Ma solo col distacco, a questo punto, lo posso scoprire.

Ammetto che una parte di me spera, spera che davvero lei abbia finalmente scelto chi vuole essere, cosa cazzo vuole della vita e chi vuole accanto come compagno e non come bancomat/babysitter/spallaaffrontaproblemi. In fondo quello era il passato, no? Si, ma se mi svegliassi fra 10 anni con un conto da emicrania?

Questi sono i dubbi che mi massacrano, per ora ho una certezza: tanti saluti, é stato bello.


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2012)

un abbraccio fraterno


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Dato il rodaggio che ho avuto qualche mese fa, con tutte le cose che ho letto qua dentro e tutto ció che ho rimuginato, sono riuscito as intraprendere un discorso molto diplomatico che arrivasse ad un punto fermo: tanti saluti, é stato bello.
> Devo avere la forza di staccarmi, di allontanarmi dalla MIA famiglia, di non farmi ingolosire dalle sue splendide parole, di pensare non al domani ma al dopodomani.
> *Non sono sicuro di poterci riuscire, lo ammetto, perdere la quotidianità coi figli é sconvolgente, ma ci devo riuscire. Devo avere la certezza che vuole un compagno che stima, che gode, che ama. Ma solo col distacco, a questo punto, lo posso scoprire.*


Penso che sia giusto.

Hai tutta la mia comprensione e solidarietà.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Un abbraccio, demo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Le avrei volute sentire con tutto il cuore, prima della ferita, ma a seguito della scoperta non hanno piú valore.



Beh l'albero ha dato sti frutti qua.
E siamo costretti ad agire di conseguenza.


----------



## demoralizio (14 Settembre 2012)

Grazie della vicinanza, amici, peró non sto andando ad ingrassare i vermi sotto terra! :mexican:

Qualcuno ha un'opinione sulle parole che m'ha detto ieri? Puó esserci una remota possibilità che siano sincere? Son tutte cazzate, vanno dimostrate coi fatti?

Queste ed altre domande nella prossima puntata de "Il pianeta de li mortacci sua"


----------



## Spider (14 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao amici di tastiera.
> 
> Aggiornamento sulla mia storia, ieri ho ravanato così per sport un po' nella merda e ne ho trovata tanta. Ma tanta tanta!
> 
> ...


uno tsumani...
un vulcano pronto ad esplodere.
Non avresti mai detto che una storia potesse finire per un tradimento vero?
pensa che io ancora non voglio crederci, eppure il tempo è passato.
Se aspetti una certezza, vorrei dirti che non arriverà, in entrambi i casi, sentirai di aver perso egoisticamente qualcosa.
magnifico avatar, praticamente il mio unico idolo... anche se preferisco... Heros.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Grazie della vicinanza, amici, peró non sto andando ad ingrassare i vermi sotto terra! :mexican:
> 
> Qualcuno ha un'opinione sulle parole che m'ha detto ieri? Puó esserci una remota possibilità che siano sincere? Son tutte cazzate, vanno dimostrate coi fatti?
> 
> Queste ed altre domande nella prossima puntata de "Il pianeta de li mortacci sua"


Fidati sono tutte cazzate.
I fatti contano.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> uno tsumani...
> un vulcano pronto ad esplodere.
> Non avresti mai detto che una storia potesse finire per un tradimento vero?
> pensa che io ancora non voglio crederci, eppure il tempo è passato.
> ...


SI.
La certezza è: Lei è così. O me la tengo così o decido che IO non voglio stare con una così.
Spiace.


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Grazie della vicinanza, amici, peró non sto andando ad ingrassare i vermi sotto terra! :mexican:
> 
> Qualcuno ha un'opinione sulle parole che m'ha detto ieri? *Puó esserci una remota possibilità che siano sincere*? Son tutte cazzate, vanno dimostrate coi fatti?
> 
> Queste ed altre domande nella prossima puntata de "Il pianeta de li mortacci sua"


Certo. Ma penso che tu ora non abbia bisogno di chiedertelo.

E' giusto che anche lei faccia chiarezza verificando i suoi sentimenti senza la sicurezza di averti accanto.


----------



## Spider (14 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> La certezza è: Lei è così. O me la tengo così o decido che IO non voglio stare con una così.
> Spiace.


conte, cazzo è cosi.
sai che non posso quotarti?
Lei è cosi, è stata cosi...che sensazione mi resta?
 tutto il resto, solo paranoie.
Solo che, non accetteri dentro di me, anche solo con me... "battute" su chi ho accanto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> conte, cazzo è cosi.
> sai che non posso quotarti?
> Lei è cosi, è stata cosi...che sensazione mi resta?
> tutto il resto, solo paranoie.
> Solo che, non accetteri dentro di me, anche solo con me... "battute" su chi ho accanto.


Beh ovvio che non si accettano di buon grado quel tipo di "battute".
L'unico vantaggio però della faccenda è che almeno sappiamo con chi abbiamo a che fare no?
E almeno abbiamo finito di porci domande
di lusingarci
di sospettare
ecc..ecc..ecc...

Alla fine il lo spettacolo è finito e cala il sipario...

Se vuoi invece puoi sempre calare la scure finale:
Cara puoi dirmi tutto quel che vuoi
io non ti credo
il perchè è molto semplice
tu sei una bugiarda.

Fine della fiera.


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao amici di tastiera.
> 
> Aggiornamento sulla mia storia, ieri ho ravanato così per sport un po' nella merda e ne ho trovata tanta. Ma tanta tanta!
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Grazie della vicinanza, amici, peró non sto andando ad ingrassare i vermi sotto terra! :mexican:
> 
> Qualcuno ha un'opinione sulle parole che m'ha detto ieri? Puó esserci una remota possibilità che siano sincere? Son tutte cazzate, vanno dimostrate coi fatti?
> 
> Queste ed altre domande nella prossima puntata de "Il pianeta de li mortacci sua"


No, non sono sincere nel senso che intendi tu.

Si sente mancare la terra sotto i piedi, e sta cercando di limitare i danni, tutto qui...

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Spider (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, non sono sincere nel senso che intendi tu.
> 
> Si sente mancare la terra sotto i piedi, e sta cercando di limitare i danni, tutto qui...
> 
> In bocca al lupo.


..ma perchè deve essere cosi?
da cosa lo deduci?
la conosci?
hai parlato con lei?


----------



## demoralizio (14 Settembre 2012)

Ci ho parlato io, Spider. Quello che dicono sopra non é un atto di presunzione, é che certe parole non sono a seguito di un'illuminazione ma, tristemente, dall'averla beccata con le mani nel sacco.

Amen, purtroppo ci sarà tanta sofferenza a sto giro


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..ma perchè deve essere cosi?
> da cosa lo deduci?
> la conosci?
> hai parlato con lei?


Ma che cazzo di domande fai?
Ma ti pare posso conoscerla? o aver parlato con lei?

Non ho detto che deve essere così...
Io penso sia così...
Per il semplice fatto che la prima volta è stata un gelo, non è bastato a far desistere demoralizio dallo scavare e ha trovato la seconda...a quel punto è crollata e ha inscenato il solito copione.
Finché si è sentita in una botte di ferro è stata zitta, se demor era così importante avrebbe detto queste cose subito...no quando lui decidere di staccarsi.
Fra poco magari uscirà anche la terza sbandata...


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ci ho parlato io, Spider. Quello che dicono sopra non é un atto di presunzione, é che certe parole non sono a seguito di un'illuminazione ma, tristemente, dall'averla beccata con le mani nel sacco.
> 
> Amen, purtroppo ci sarà tanta sofferenza a sto giro


Quello che intendevo.
Mi spiace tantissimo demo!


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati sono tutte cazzate.
> I fatti contano.


ascolta il conte, che purtroppo vede lontano



Eliade ha detto:


> No, non sono sincere nel senso che intendi tu.
> 
> Si sente mancare la terra sotto i piedi, e sta cercando di limitare i danni, tutto qui...
> 
> In bocca al lupo.


ascolta anche lei, che dice il giusto



Spider ha detto:


> ..ma perchè deve essere cosi?
> da cosa lo deduci?


ha ragione eliade purtroppo. era la seconda volta spider, la tipa è recidiva.
dopo la prima volta ci ha preso gusto e per queste persone mentire è come respirare.
se piangono, piangono per loro, perchè sono stati beccati.


----------



## demoralizio (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quello che intendevo.
> Mi spiace tantissimo demo!


E' la vita ragazzi, io sono stato abbastanza "fortunato", ho evitato agenzie investigative e cose che mi avrebbero rovinato l'esistenza. Sono arrivato in pochissimo al sodo, per culo non per merito eh!

Adesso mi aspetta una fase di cambiamento, é il cambiamento mi é sempre gustato. Cercheró di allievare la sofferenza dei miei figli e di aiutarla.


----------



## Spider (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo di domande fai?
> Ma ti pare posso conoscerla? o aver parlato con lei?
> 
> Non ho detto che deve essere così...
> ...


quello che dici, si evince bene dalla "citazione" che ti porti dietro.
Immagino che la 3 sbandata già gliela auguri...
cosi tanto, tanto da scrivere.
Il tuo giudizio su questa donna, nasce solo da cosa lui racconta.. dovresti sempre usare il condizionale.
non sputare sentenze.
a già... auguriamogli .. in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> E' la vita ragazzi, io sono stato abbastanza "fortunato", ho evitato agenzie investigative e cose che mi avrebbero rovinato l'esistenza. Sono arrivato in pochissimo al sodo, per culo non per merito eh!
> 
> Adesso mi aspetta una fase di cambiamento, é il cambiamento mi é sempre gustato. Cercheró di allievare la sofferenza dei miei figli e di aiutarla.


Magari non è detta l'ultima parola, magari ti potrebbe stupire e riconquistare. Non lo vedi possibile? Non le daresti una nuova opportunità se dimostrasse di meritarla?


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> E' la vita ragazzi, io sono stato abbastanza "fortunato", ho evitato agenzie investigative e cose che mi avrebbero rovinato l'esistenza. Sono arrivato in pochissimo al sodo, per culo non per merito eh!
> 
> Adesso mi aspetta una fase di cambiamento, é il cambiamento mi é sempre gustato. Cercheró di allievare la sofferenza dei miei figli e di aiutarla.


Senza figli forse sarebbe stato più facile.

Comunque supererai tutto con l'amore, il TUO (se ne resta) e con nuovi e concreti buoni propositi, i SUOI.

Auguri.


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> quello che dici, si evince bene dalla "citazione" che ti porti dietro.
> Immagino che la 3 sbandata già gliela auguri...
> cosi tanto, tanto da scrivere.
> Il tuo giudizio su questa donna, nasce solo da cosa lui racconta.. dovresti sempre usare il condizionale.
> ...


Ma non hai nessun altro con cui litigare?
Vacci sa solo, vai...prima che ti ci mando io..
Tu stai fuori di brutto.


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non hai nessun altro con cui litigare?


Se mi paghi, lo faccio sfogare con me Spider.

Essù ragazzi...


----------



## Spider (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non hai nessun altro con cui litigare?
> Vacci sa solo, vai...prima che ti ci mando io..
> Tu stai fuori di brutto.


guarda, che tu già ci hai mandato tutti 'affanculo' 
proprio nella tua citazione...
che ben ti rappresenta.

cosa ti succede. hai paura di litigare?
non reggi il ritmo?
sputi sentenze..e neanche le argomenti.


----------



## Spider (14 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Se mi paghi, lo faccio sfogare con me Spider.
> 
> Essù ragazzi...


JON, NON DIRMI CHE PURE TU ... HAI UN PREZZO.
MI CASCA L'IDOLO!!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Se mi paghi, lo faccio sfogare con me Spider.
> 
> Essù ragazzi...


Quanto vuoi?

Essù ragazzi no...dillo a questo che sta rompendo stasera, io non lo calcolavo come al solito...


----------



## Spider (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quanto vuoi?
> 
> Essù ragazzi no...dillo a questo che sta rompendo stasera, io non lo calcolavo come al solito...


si è scaldata la ragazza... tutta libera e bella.


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> JON, NON DIRMI CHE PURE TU ... HAI UN PREZZO.
> MI CASCA L'IDOLO!!!!!!


Se ti casca l'idolo allora devi essere contento. Pensa se ti cade qualcos'altro.

Magari un prezzo ce l'avrei pure, il problema è che non so vendermi e valorizzare.


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quanto vuoi?
> 
> Essù ragazzi no...dillo a questo che sta rompendo stasera, io non lo calcolavo come al solito...


Ma è un bravo ragazzo dai.....come te anche.


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma è un bravo ragazzo dai.....come te anche.


Basta che mi lascia in pace poi può fare quello che vuole...


----------



## Spider (14 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Se ti casca l'idolo allora devi essere contento. Pensa se ti cade qualcos'altro.
> 
> Magari un prezzo ce l'avrei pure, il problema è che non so vendermi e valorizzare.


e sempre un problema di autostima.
Quanto ti stimi tu?
Vedrai che allora il prezzo è alto.
io comunque non ti comprerei...
perchè so.. che contribuirei alla tua disistima.


----------



## Spider (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Basta che mi lascia in pace poi può fare quello che vuole...


pure che non sopporto il... pressapochismo imperante?


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e sempre un problema di autostima.
> Quanto ti stimi tu?
> Vedrai che allora il prezzo è alto.
> io comunque non ti comprerei...
> perchè so.. che contribuirei alla tua disistima.


Devo dirti la verità. Mi stimo troppo, più di quanto valgo realmente. Solo perchè non ho altre fonti da cui attingere e devo accontentarmi di me.


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Basta che mi lascia in pace poi può fare quello che vuole...


Vabbè dai...il caffè ve lo preparo io, cosi abbiamo la bocca impegnata.

Oddio no...quale caffè! La camomilla!


----------



## Spider (14 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Devo dirti la verità. Mi stimo troppo, più di quanto valgo realmente. Solo perchè non ho altre fonti da cui attingere e devo accontentarmi di me.


e per questo che ti stimo, Jon.


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e per questo che ti stimo, Jon.


La cosa è reciproca. Lo è anche con Eliade. Quindi per la teoria delle proprietà transitorie.....fate vobis.


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> La cosa è reciproca. Lo è anche con Eliade. Quindi per la teoria delle proprietà transitorie.....fate vobis.


Emh...."transitive". Che figur...


----------



## kurdt (15 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao amici di tastiera.
> 
> Aggiornamento sulla mia storia, ieri ho ravanato così per sport un po' nella merda e ne ho trovata tanta. Ma tanta tanta!
> 
> ...


e
Amico, tutto il mio rispetto e la mia stima, se decidi di chiudere sta storia, fai benone, può pioverti solo altra merda addosso. 

Poi la merda, più la smuovi, più puzza.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha un'opinione sulle parole che m'ha detto ieri? Puó esserci una remota possibilità che siano sincere? Son tutte cazzate, vanno dimostrate coi fatti?


datti tempo e dalle tempo.
ci sono bimbi, ne vale la pena.
possono esserci tutte le possibilità che vuoi.
non forzarti, cerca solo di recuperare lucidità.


----------



## kurdt (15 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> datti tempo e dalle tempo.
> ci sono bimbi, ne vale la pena.
> possono esserci tutte le possibilità che vuoi.
> non forzarti, cerca solo di recuperare lucidità.


Ma perchè dovrebbe valerne la pena visto che ci sono dei bambini? Sono cresciuto in una famiglia che è rimasta insieme "per i bammmbiiinniiii" ed è stata un merda. Ad un bambino serve un ambiente calmo e rilassante, non certo un posto militarizzato da due persone che si scannano.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrebbe valerne la pena visto che ci sono dei bambini? Sono cresciuto in una famiglia che è rimasta insieme "per i bammmbiiinniiii" ed è stata un merda. Ad un bambino serve un ambiente calmo e rilassante, non certo un posto militarizzato da due persone che si scannano.


ma se il bambino è un ribelle jungeriano...
sfrutta l'aggressività che assorbe nel ambiente militarizzato per fuggire no?

Per esempio conosco una donna che è la pace in persona.
Lei ti trasmette sempre benessere, pace, e relax...
Ebbene lei è cresciuta in un certo ambiente...

E ha ragionato così...invece di dire...un giorno mi vendicherò con più violenza a tutta quella a cui ho assistito...
ha detto...io farò di tutto per non essere una persona violenta....

E in altre parole anzichè assorbire...ha elaborato strategie per non farsi toccare minimamente dalla violenza e dall'aggressività altrui...

Questo tipo di persone sanno smontare anche un cane rabbioso...
Provare per credere...

Però invece suo fratello ha assorbito tutte le pecche dell'ambiente familiare...

Questa è la prova evidente che gli individui interagiscono con l'ambiente circostante: c'è chi si dice un giorno emulerò e farò di peggio e chi si dice...mi oppongo con questo stato di cose...

Abbiamo figli di papà che poi posti a capo dell'azienda paterna in sei mesi la dilapidano e la fanno fallire, e figli di operai, che partendo da miseria, indigenza, ignoranza...con enormi sacrifici personali sono diventati ottimi ingegneri e hanno fatto una brillante carriera...

Ci sono figli di bevitori che diventano più ubriaconi e tossici dei genitori, e figli di bevitori, che invece stanno lontani dall'alcool...

Pare che in natura pesce grosso mangi pesce piccolo e non si ha l'inverso...
Se nasci debole morirai da debole, se nasci forte diventerai sempre più forte.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrebbe valerne la pena visto che ci sono dei bambini? Sono cresciuto in una famiglia che è rimasta insieme "per i bammmbiiinniiii" ed è stata un merda. Ad un bambino serve un ambiente calmo e rilassante, non certo un posto militarizzato da due persone che si scannano.


con tutto il rispetto, se si sono scannati i tuoi non è detto che questo debba succedere a casa Demoralizio.
ci sono tensioni e tensioni, modi diversi di gestirle e, perchè no, di superarle.

se ne valga o meno la pena, ovviamente può valutarlo e deciderlo soltanto lui.
dal canto mio, la presenza di figli è un fattore che non può ignorarsi... e che lui non ignora!
facile dirgli "separati!", a noi non costa nulla. a lui?

nella domanda che ha posto, se rileggi, è lampante la richiesta di supporto, di speranza di cui ha bisogno.
lui vuole credere che ci sia ancora una possibilità per la sua famiglia.
e per me c'è. c'è e ci può essere tutto quello che lui vuole.


----------



## demoralizio (15 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto, se si sono scannati i tuoi non è detto che questo debba succedere a casa Demoralizio.
> ci sono tensioni e tensioni, modi diversi di gestirle e, perchè no, di superarle.
> 
> se ne valga o meno la pena, ovviamente può valutarlo e deciderlo soltanto lui.
> ...


N.R. la mia richiesta non é di speranza "a priori", ne ho avuta tanta in questi anni e adesso ne pago le conseguenze.
Cerco interpretazioni di quello che possono voler dire certe parole, le quali comunque possono tradire lo stesso che le dice. Le parole ormai non contano piú un cazzo... sono vagoni colmi di passato, di incertezze, di responsabilità.
L'unico modo di dire "ti amo" ad una persona é semplicemente avere il bisogno di cercarlo. 
E questo lo andró a testare mentre inizio la mia prossima vita.

E...no, non ci puó essere quello che voglio io in un rapporto di coppia se dall'altra parte non c'é la stessa volontà. Questo l'ho imparato in questo forum, tra questi utenti che non smetteró mai di ringraziare


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> N.R. la mia richiesta non é di speranza "a priori", ne ho avuta tanta in questi anni e adesso ne pago le conseguenze.
> Cerco interpretazioni di quello che possono voler dire certe parole, le quali comunque possono tradire lo stesso che le dice. Le parole ormai non contano piú un cazzo... sono vagoni colmi di passato, di incertezze, di responsabilità.
> L'unico modo di dire "ti amo" ad una persona é semplicemente avere il bisogno di cercarlo.
> E questo lo andró a testare mentre inizio la mia prossima vita.
> ...


chiedevi se potesse esserci una remota possibilità che le sue parole fossero sincere.
io ho letto la tua speranza che lo fossero. 
comprensibile. abbiamo tutti bisogno di verità, ancor più quando sappiamo che manca.
ci serve un appiglio proprio quando ci manca l'equilibrio.

le parole non contano... o forse sì, contano moltissimo se senti che sono sincere.
senti. non pensi. è diverso.
e per sentire devi andare oltre, oltre la paura, oltre la sfiducia, la rabbia, la sofferenza...
oltre te stesso.
facile? come uscire dalla propria pelle.

la volontà dell'altro... conta sì, ma penso sia tanto più rilevante quanto meno lo è la nostra determinazione.
se ho ben capito, intendi allontanarti in modo da testare il suo amore per te, verificando se ti cercherà o meno.
qualora dovesse cercarti, pensi che basterebbe a darti la certezza della sincerità dei suoi sentimenti?
dei tuoi sentimenti per lei sei invece già certo?


----------



## demoralizio (15 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chiedevi se potesse esserci una remota possibilità che le sue parole fossero sincere.
> io ho letto la tua speranza che lo fossero.
> comprensibile. abbiamo tutti bisogno di verità, ancor più quando sappiamo che manca.
> ci serve un appiglio proprio quando ci manca l'equilibrio.
> ...


Non sono certo manco se so' vivo, adesso. 

Non ho piú certezze, se non che é giunto il momento di stravolgere tutto e mischiare il mazzo.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non sono certo manco se so' vivo, adesso.
> 
> Non ho piú certezze, se non che é giunto il momento di stravolgere tutto e mischiare il mazzo.


per questo ti invitavo a recuperare lucidità.

il mazzo lo puoi mischiare quanto ti pare, ma questa partita te la devi giocare... principalmente con te stesso.


----------



## demoralizio (15 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per questo ti invitavo a recuperare lucidità.
> 
> il mazzo lo puoi mischiare quanto ti pare, ma questa partita te la devi giocare... principalmente con te stesso.


Il discorso del me stesso me l'ero già fatto dalla prima bordata, e lo trovo BASILARE.

il mischiare il mazzo é per far saltare il culo a chi mi ha sempre valutato buono e caro, a cuccia. Deve capire che quella persona non esiste


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il discorso del me stesso me l'ero già fatto dalla prima bordata, e lo trovo BASILARE.
> 
> il mischiare il mazzo é per far saltare il culo a chi mi ha sempre valutato buono e caro, a cuccia. Deve capire che quella persona non esiste


questo è sacrosanto, la troppa sicurezza fa sempre danni, induce all'arroganza.
diciamo che spero lo capisca senza bisogno che tu ti allontani.
non perdo di vista i bambini, mi devi perdonare.


----------



## demoralizio (16 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo è sacrosanto, la troppa sicurezza fa sempre danni, induce all'arroganza.
> diciamo che spero lo capisca senza bisogno che tu ti allontani.
> non perdo di vista i bambini, mi devi perdonare.


Oggi ho pianto mentre pensavo a quanto piangeranno loro.

Anzi, mi si gonfiano gli occhi anche adesso


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Oggi ho pianto mentre pensavo a quanto piangeranno loro.
> 
> Anzi, mi si gonfiano gli occhi anche adesso


no. non devi pensare che piangeranno.
non andrà così.
hanno un papà in gamba.
saprà attraversare questa bufera e li terrà al sicuro.

un abbraccio.


----------



## demoralizio (16 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no. non devi pensare che piangeranno.
> non andrà così.
> hanno un papà in gamba.
> saprà attraversare questa bufera e li terrà al sicuro.
> ...


Speriamo rimanga qualcosa della persona che sono adesso, e non un involucro cinico e gelido.
Non sono di sicuro una grande persona, peró un papà in gamba posso affibiarmelo.

Ci tengo tanto, é anche per loro che tento di ritrovare un equilibrio.

Grazie nr per il tuo supporto, hai una delicatezza nello scrivere che rincuora


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Speriamo rimanga qualcosa della persona che sono adesso, e non un involucro cinico e gelido.
> Non sono di sicuro una grande persona, peró un papà in gamba posso affibiarmelo.
> 
> Ci tengo tanto, é anche per loro che tento di ritrovare un equilibrio.
> ...


Coraggio vecchio mio.:up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Speriamo rimanga qualcosa della persona che sono adesso, e non un involucro cinico e gelido.
> Non sono di sicuro una grande persona, peró un papà in gamba posso affibiarmelo.
> 
> Ci tengo tanto, é anche per loro che tento di ritrovare un equilibrio.
> ...


grazie a te.
non ho fatto nient'altro che percepire la tua delicatezza.
è così tangibile.
ritroverai il tuo equilibrio, non diventerai mai cinico e gelido.

che i tuoi giorni possano essere sempre illuminati dalle risate dei tuoi figli.

"Un giorno, passeggiando in un parco, ho sentito la risata di un bambino. Mi sono girato e ho visto l'arcobaleno"
(P. Handke)


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Settembre 2012)

Demo, stai dimostrando una grande forza e di amare tantissimo i tuoi figli. Ti ho letto senza intervenire quasi mai, ma tifo per te.  

:applauso:


----------



## aristocat (16 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> *quello che dici, si evince bene dalla "citazione" che ti porti dietro.
> Immagino che la 3 sbandata già gliela auguri...
> cosi tanto, tanto da scrivere.*
> Il tuo giudizio su questa donna, nasce solo da cosa lui racconta.. dovresti sempre usare il condizionale.
> ...


Però anche tu sei cattivello Spider.... Eliade non si merita questo dai... specie il grassetto...


----------



## demoralizio (16 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Demo, stai dimostrando una grande forza e di amare tantissimo i tuoi figli. Ti ho letto senza intervenire quasi mai, ma *tifo per te. *
> 
> :applauso:


Ascolta Milly, anche se mi reputi un perverso non dovresti augurarmi di prendere il tifo! :carneval:

E vai di colorado cafè!!!

Comunque ragazzi, non sto facendo niente di che, sto "semplicemente" cercando di ragionare con razocino, anche se l'amore come sentimento pone degli ostacoli in questo. Oggi abbiamo parlato delle modalità, di quando vedrei i bimbi, di dove andrei... Abbiamo visualizzato gli scenari in modo realistico, e ci siamo sentiti molto vicini.
Strana la vita, vero?


----------



## aristocat (16 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> e
> Amico, tutto il mio rispetto e la mia stima, se decidi di chiudere sta storia, fai benone, può pioverti solo altra merda addosso.
> 
> Poi la merda, più la smuovi, più puzza.


Perché è silenzioso Kurdt? Ma invece di rubinarlo non era possibile dirgli in faccia quello che pensate dei suoi scritti?  Non abbiamo neanche lasciato che si ambientasse un po'


----------



## Simy (16 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Demo, stai dimostrando una grande forza e di amare tantissimo i tuoi figli. Ti ho letto senza intervenire quasi mai, ma tifo per te.
> 
> :applauso:


pure io...a volte non so davvero cosa scrivergli.....


----------



## aristocat (16 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ascolta Milly, anche se mi reputi un perverso non dovresti augurarmi di prendere il tifo! :carneval:
> 
> E vai di colorado cafè!!!
> 
> ...


Demo, Demo. Quello che ti è successo è una "sfiga", ma tu puoi superare e trovare sicuramente un equilibrio accettabile, per tutti. 
Forza!

ari


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ascolta Milly, anche se mi reputi un perverso non dovresti augurarmi di prendere il tifo! :carneval:
> 
> E vai di colorado cafè!!!
> 
> ...



Non lo reputo, lo dimostri con i tuoi post nell'*ANTRO DEI NERD! VISITATELO! ANTRO DEI NERD!* :festa:

Seriamente, i miei mi hanno dimostrato di essere delle mezze-persone e dei pessimi genitori nell'affrontare una situazione analoga, non è da tutti quello che stai facendo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ascolta Milly, anche se mi reputi un perverso non dovresti augurarmi di prendere il tifo! :carneval:
> 
> E vai di colorado cafè!!!
> 
> ...



no. E' comunicazione.
State comunicando.
E considerato lo scenario realistico direi che state comunicando decisamente bene.





Sarò pazza ma non vedo la fine.
Vedo l'inizio.
Con i vostri modi, i vostri tempi e il vostro sentire.


Faccio il vaiolo per te.
Con tutto il cuore.


----------



## demoralizio (16 Settembre 2012)

Lo so Tebe, peró capisci anche che prima che venisse fuori il vero merdone e che la mettessi alle strette comunicandole la decisione era impossibile comunicare! E te lo credo mortacci...

Peró hai ragione, senza dialogo non se ne esce, c'é anche da dire che per farlo ci vuole il tempo giusto. E la voglia di farlo.



Tebe ha detto:


> Faccio il vaiolo per te.


Morii e fui sepolto.


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto, se si sono scannati i tuoi non è detto che questo debba succedere a casa Demoralizio.
> ci sono tensioni e tensioni, modi diversi di gestirle e, perchè no, di superarle.
> 
> se ne valga o meno la pena, ovviamente può valutarlo e deciderlo soltanto lui.
> ...


E secondo te cosa può succedere tra due persone in queste condizioni? Posso scommetterci le palle che il ragazzo sia incazzato come una iena, e sicuramente non c'è molta speranza che la situazione cambi. Una che ti tradisce per un anno o più, non hai molta voglia di vederla ogni giorno attorno a te. 

Quello che dicevo io è che I FIGLI non possono essere il motivo giusto per stare assieme, perchè se i due non si vogliono più, quelli che ne soffriranno di più saranno proprio i figli. 

Fesso.


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

Ciao amici,
vi aggiorno sul mio percorso.


Si sta solidificando l'incubo dell'allontanamento, sta per arrivare la parte più pesante a mio avviso, cioè dare spiegazioni ai bimbi e alle famiglie.


Lei ha finalmente capito che faccio sul serio, credo che finora avesse pensato fossero solo minacce dovute alla rabbia o al risentimento. Le ho detto di avere trovato una sistemazione neanche lontanissima da dove abitiamo che non mi costringe di dover sottoscrivere contratti d'affito di 5 anni o più... in tutta sincerità le ho detto che potrebbe esserci qualche possibilità che sia una scelta temporanea, ma a questo punto la palla passa completamente a lei. Dovrà mettere da parte l'orgoglio se mi desidera come compagno e non come elettrodomestico.


Stiamo prendendo appuntamento con la pedagogista, in modo da avere un parere professionale sulla situazione e su come spiegarla ai bambini.
Non sarà facile, ma cerco di vederla con ottimismo: forse diminuirà la quantità di tempo con loro ma ne guadagnerà la qualità? Annienterò questo dolore che non mi lascia manco lavorare e rifiorirò come persona?


Non lo so, solo il tempo e la verità saprà rispondermi, per adesso non ho accettato di seguire il corso degli eventi da spettatore e questo mi rende davvero orgoglioso nonostante l'indiscutibile fallimento.


Grazie della pazienza e di avermi ascoltato


----------



## Eliade (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> n tutta sincerità le ho detto che potrebbe esserci qualche possibilità che sia una scelta temporanea, ma a questo punto la palla passa completamente a lei. Dovrà mettere da parte l'orgoglio se mi desidera come compagno e non come elettrodomestico.


Spero per te che si dia una mossa...e in fretta!!!


----------



## Carola (24 Settembre 2012)

In bocca la lupo
Leggo di te di fight e mi dico..sembrate sarete tutti uomini validi solidi presenti 
Eppure anche a voi è toccato

Mio marito non che se lo meritasse ma mai stato così presente come sembrate voi eppure

Forse sti matrimoni dopo un po vanno in crisi ec’è chi è bravo echi ..meno

 Non capisco solo atteggiamento di qste donne di lasciare andare gli eventi


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao amici,
> vi aggiorno sul mio percorso.
> 
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo Demo!

ti abbraccio e spero che lei apra gli occhi in fretta e una volta per tutte....

:abbraccio:


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao amici,
> vi aggiorno sul mio percorso.
> 
> 
> ...



Come per FC, auguri!

Se non sia hanno altre possibilità non si può parlare neanche più di fallimento. Sei solo costretto a fare quello che devi e lo farai per il bene di tutti.


----------



## milli (24 Settembre 2012)

In bocca al lupo 

:abbraccio:


----------



## tesla (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Grazie della pazienza e di avermi ascoltato


:amici: coraggio, sei stato grande!


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :amici: coraggio, sei stato grande!


E' solo l'inizio, ragazzi... è solo l'inizio...


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Settembre 2012)

Grande! :up: Continua così!


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> E' solo l'inizio, ragazzi... è solo l'inizio...


Mi son perso il tuo topic, prometto che me lo leggerò tutto!

Nel frattempo tutta la mia solidarietà!


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> E' solo l'inizio, ragazzi... è solo l'inizio...



bè dai..da una parte bisogna cominciare!
ti auguro ogni bene! di cuore


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2012)

In bocca al lupo :up:
Chissa che tra poco pure io faccia compagnia a te e fightclub


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

Mini-aggiornamento: ho fatto un mini colpo di testa, forse un po' partenopeo.

Ho mandato un messaggio al tipo, gli ho detto chiaramente che non lo accuso di niente dato che non era lui che doveva rendermi conto.

L'ho contattato per dirgli chiaramente che non deve provare ad avvicinarsi ai miei figli e alla mia casa, altrimenti ci andrò in fondo come ho già fatto per tutto il resto. Detta così sembra un po'... calabrese come minaccia... ma l'ho messa giù in modo soft.

Se poi si sentirà enormemente in colpa, beh, amen!


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mini-aggiornamento: ho fatto un mini colpo di testa, forse un po' partenopeo.
> 
> Ho mandato un messaggio al tipo, gli ho detto chiaramente che non lo accuso di niente dato che non era lui che doveva rendermi conto.
> 
> ...


te faccio er tifo....

e pure er paratifo...

ahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> In bocca la lupo
> *Leggo di te di fight e mi dico..sembrate sarete tutti uomini validi solidi presenti
> Eppure anche a voi è toccato
> 
> ...


Ecco perché dico che dipende relativamente da noi e che le motivazione addotte da chi tradisce sono sempre le stesse indipendentemente da come sia il tradito, ossia "mi trascuravi, mi sentivo invisibile, tu non c'eri, ecc..."

Oltre al mio e quelli letti sul forum ne riporto anche uno di un carissimo amico che ha avuto l'onore di essere cornificato...ecco, se io magari posso anche essere uno di poche parole e che non da grande importanza a regali e smancerie varie (sia farli che riceverli mi è relativamente indifferente) e alcune delle cose dette da mia moglie siano anche state vere (solo che io sono sempre stato cosi e lei non considera le sue di mancanze, ma questa è altra storia), sto mio amico invece è l'opposto di me, tutto regali, uscite romantiche, telefonate, fiumi di messaggi, insomma io direi che uno cosi non la trascura la moglie.
Eppure, le motivazioni addotte dalla tipa quando è stata scoperta (lo cornificava da circa un anno) sono state le stesse: "mi trascuravi, mi sentivo invisibile, tu non c'eri, ecc..." 
Sottolineo il "tu non c'eri" perché nel suo caso sto mio amico ha avuto un incidente ed è stato 3 mesi in ospedale e questa se ne esce con "tu non c'eri"!!!!


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo :up:
> Chissa che tra poco pure io faccia compagnia a te e fightclub


Non so se augurartelo o meno, Niko. Nella tua situazione *personalmente* non ci penserei due volte, ma capisco che non è facile.

Ti posso dire, però, che quando lei realizza che non sei solo un cane che abbaia ma mordi a discapito di tutti e tutti cambia la solfa. Eccome se cambia.


----------



## milli (24 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco perché dico che dipende relativamente da noi e che le motivazione addotte da chi tradisce sono sempre le stesse indipendentemente da come sia il tradito, ossia "mi trascuravi, mi sentivo invisibile, tu non c'eri, ecc..."
> 
> Oltre al mio e quelli letti sul forum ne riporto anche uno di un carissimo amico che ha avuto l'onore di essere cornificato...ecco, se io magari posso anche essere uno di poche parole e che non da grande importanza a regali e smancerie varie (sia farli che riceverli mi è relativamente indifferente) e alcune delle cose dette da mia moglie siano anche state vere (solo che io sono sempre stato cosi e lei non considera le sue di mancanze, ma questa è altra storia), sto mio amico invece è l'opposto di me, tutto regali, uscite romantiche, telefonate, fiumi di messaggi, insomma io direi che uno cosi non la trascura la moglie.
> Eppure, le motivazioni addotte dalla tipa quando è stata scoperta (lo cornificava da circa un anno) sono state le stesse: "mi trascuravi, mi sentivo invisibile, tu non c'eri, ecc..."
> Sottolineo il "tu non c'eri" perché nel suo caso sto mio amico ha avuto un incidente ed è stato 3 mesi in ospedale e questa se ne esce con "tu non c'eri"!!!!


Nooooooooooooooooo e ma questa è la regina delle stronze!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mini-aggiornamento: ho fatto un mini colpo di testa, forse un po' partenopeo.
> 
> Ho mandato un messaggio al tipo, gli ho detto chiaramente che non lo accuso di niente dato che non era lui che doveva rendermi conto.
> 
> ...


Per quanto il tuo gesto sia comprensibile, non condivido. Dovrebbe essere l'eventuale cattivo gusto di *lei* a preoccuparti.

Anche perchè via uno, sotto un altro, eh. Che fai, passi alle minacce a nastro a tutta la popolazione maschile?

Gli addebiti andrebbero fatti correttamente.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non so se augurartelo o meno, Niko. Nella tua situazione *personalmente* non ci penserei due volte, ma capisco che non è facile.
> 
> Ti posso dire, però, che quando lei realizza che non sei solo un cane che abbaia ma mordi a discapito di tutti e tutti cambia la solfa. Eccome se cambia.


dillo a me...ahahahah

pero' mo' cambia er nick ammosciante in uno piu' tosto...

E CHE LA FORZA SIA CON TE!!!


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Per quanto il tuo gesto sia comprensibile, non condivido. Dovrebbe essere l'eventuale cattivo gusto di *lei* a preoccuparti.
> 
> Anche perchè via uno, sotto un altro, eh. Che fai, passi alle minacce a nastro a tutta la popolazione maschile?
> 
> Gli addebiti andrebbero fatti correttamente.


Leda, a me non preoccupa più quello che fa lei. Cioè, mi fa male ma vado avanti, devo riuscirci.
Io col tizio ho esplicitato semplicemente una *mia* esigenza, cioè che non provi ad allargarsi. Naturalmente l'ho detto anche a lei, ma come giustamente mi scrivi tu il suo evidente cattivo gusto mi preoccupa e quindi tutelo il mio universo per i cazzi miei.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooo e ma questa è la regina delle stronze!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Si, ma che però dice praticamente le stesse cose di mia moglie e di 3/4 delle tradite che conosco e che ho letto sul forum


----------



## Carola (24 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, ma che però dice praticamente le stesse cose di mia moglie e di 3/4 delle tradite che conosco e che ho letto sul forum


Va be niko tu hai ragione
Ma ti garantisco che qui la situazione era diversa
Vivere da sola x anni e non trombare con tuo marito per 5/6 non è proprio un raccontarsi palle
Che poi anche io avessi la mia buona dose di colpe ci sta.
E che magari mi sarebbe capitato uguale pure.
se mi conosco un po pero' no.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non so se augurartelo o meno, Niko. Nella tua situazione *personalmente* non ci penserei due volte, ma capisco che non è facile.
> 
> Ti posso dire, però, che quando lei realizza che non sei solo un cane che abbaia ma mordi a discapito di tutti e tutti cambia la solfa. *Eccome se cambia*.


In che senso scusa?
Io credo che in ogni caso tu te ne andrai di casa e lei se ne starà li con i tuoi figli....quindi in che senso cambia?
Per me cambia ben poco in fin dei conti.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> ...Gli addebiti andrebbero fatti correttamente.


concordo.
il resto del mondo sarebbe da considerarsi 'effetto', non causa.

sorvolo sui riferimenti regionali accostati al gesto.


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> concordo.
> il resto del mondo sarebbe da considerarsi 'effetto', non causa.
> 
> sorvolo sui riferimenti regionali accostati al gesto.


Scusa per i riferimenti regionali, ho usato degli stereotipi per far capire 

Voglio tutelare il profondo del mio mondo da questi effetti, è così patetico?


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Va be niko tu hai ragione
> Ma ti garantisco che qui la situazione era diversa
> Vivere da sola x anni e non trombare con tuo marito per 5/6 non è proprio un raccontarsi palle
> Che poi anche io avessi la mia buona dose di colpe ci sta.
> ...


Da come la descrivi tu la tua storia certamente era diversa, e sotto certi aspetti ti capisco molto bene oltretutto. Però pure a sentire mia moglie o la ex di sto mio amico, o a leggere altre storie sembrano tutte "situazioni diverse". 

Fatto sta che le giustificazioni usate poi sono sempre e regolarmente le stesse.

Io volevo solo far notare questo.


----------



## milli (24 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, ma che però dice praticamente le stesse cose di mia moglie e di 3/4 delle tradite che conosco e che ho letto sul forum



E' più facile dare la  colpa agli altri che assumersi le proprie responabilità


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Voglio tutelare il profondo del mio mondo da questi effetti, è così patetico?


Ma nessuno ha detto che è patetico, anzi: è comprensibilissimo!

Però scusa, per farti capire: oggi identifichi in questa persona una potenziale minaccia. Se la tua quasi ex compagna volesse tenerlo distante da quella che è attualmente ancora la tua casa e dai tuoi figli, lo vedresti ancora allo stesso modo? E' da lei che dipende il fatto che altri possano o non possano avvicinarsi. E' lei che decide se e chi portarsi a casa una volta che tu te ne sarai andato. E se tra sei mesi ci fosse un altro? Che fai? Intimidazioni a tappeto?

Insomma, a me pare che questo gesto dimostri quanto poco ti fidi di lei e le fa anche capire quanto potere di farti ancora del male ha nelle mani. E basta. 

Comunque ormai è fatta e pazienza. Però almeno riflettici su.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Scusa per i riferimenti regionali, ho usato degli stereotipi per far capire
> 
> Voglio tutelare il profondo del mio mondo da questi effetti, è così patetico?


Cosi tu pensi di tutelarli?
Guarda che dipende la lei quello che farà dopo che tu te ne sarai andato. Se lei decide di far conoscere il tipo ai tuoi figli nessuno glielo impedisce, magari non potrà farlo vivere in casa vostra ma da li a non introdurlo nella vita dei figli ce ne passa parecchio.

E te lo dico io che all'amante di mia moglie ho detto alcune cosucce e a cui ho fatto un brutto tiro mancino, ma non dico che lo facevo per "tutelare il profonde del mio mondo", lo facevo all'inizio per vedere come reagiva (e reagiva raccontando balle e scappando) e l'ultima invece solo per il gusto di creargli problemi.


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma nessuno ha detto che è patetico, anzi: è comprensibilissimo!
> 
> Però scusa, per farti capire: oggi identifichi in questa persona una potenziale minaccia. Se la tua quasi ex compagna volesse tenerlo distante da quella che è attualmente ancora la tua casa e dai tuoi figli, lo vedresti ancora allo stesso modo? E' da lei che dipende il fatto che altri possano o non possano avvicinarsi. E' lei che decide se e chi portarsi a casa una volta che tu te ne sarai andato. E se tra sei mesi ci fosse un altro? Che fai? Intimidazioni a tappeto?
> 
> ...


Io parlo di una prima fase di allontanamento, e voglio mettere le cose in chiaro in quel contesto. E' ovvio che non mi fido di lei, non credo di fidarmi più di anima viva... forse qualche defunto al limite.

E' palese che se l'allontanamento diventerà definitivo, accetto anche che lei si possa ricostruire una vita. Ma ho letto di storie in questo forum (dave.one) dove l' "altro" subentrava quando ancora il cadavere dell'ex marito era caldo.

Eh, sì... lei ha ancora il potere di farmi parecchio male, spero solo non utilizzi i figli per tal fine.


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cosi tu pensi di tutelarli?
> Guarda che dipende la lei quello che farà dopo che tu te ne sarai andato. Se lei decide di far conoscere il tipo ai tuoi figli nessuno glielo impedisce, magari non potrà farlo vivere in casa vostra ma da li a non introdurlo nella vita dei figli ce ne passa parecchio.
> 
> E te lo dico io che all'amante di mia moglie ho detto alcune cosucce e a cui ho fatto un brutto tiro mancino, ma non dico che lo facevo per "tutelare il profonde del mio mondo", lo facevo all'inizio per vedere come reagiva (e reagiva raccontando balle e scappando) e l'ultima invece solo per il gusto di creargli problemi.



Appunto, dicevo esattamente la stessa cosa, Niko.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Appunto, dicevo esattamente la stessa cosa, Niko.


Ho visto :mrgreen:
E' che io rispondo subito senza leggere quello che altri hanno scritto dopo del post che quoto.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non so se augurartelo o meno, Niko. Nella tua situazione *personalmente* non ci penserei due volte, ma capisco che non è facile.
> 
> Ti posso dire, però, che quando lei realizza che non sei solo un cane che abbaia ma mordi a discapito di tutti e tutti cambia la solfa. Eccome se cambia.





Niko74 ha detto:


> In che senso scusa?
> Io credo che in ogni caso tu te ne andrai di casa e lei se ne starà li con i tuoi figli....quindi in che senso cambia?
> Per me cambia ben poco in fin dei conti.


Vedo che non hai voluto rispondere alla mia domanda relativa al tuo post. Magari non l'hai vista.

In che senso "Cambia, eccome se cambia?", tu le fai capire che sei un cane che "morde"...fuggendo? 
Non è per fare polemica, mi interessa davvero, magari riesco a vedere qualcosa che a me sinceramente sfugge e detto da te che ci sei in mezzo magari è diverso che detto da gente che non ha mai vissuto queste situazioni.


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Vedo che non hai voluto rispondere alla mia domanda relativa al tuo post. Magari non l'hai vista.
> 
> In che senso "Cambia, eccome se cambia?", tu le fai capire che sei un cane che "morde"...fuggendo?
> Non è per fare polemica, mi interessa davvero, magari riesco a vedere qualcosa che a me sinceramente sfugge e detto da te che ci sei in mezzo magari è diverso che detto da gente che non ha mai vissuto queste situazioni.


Scusa per la non risposta, Niko.

Anche lei mi rinfaccia che "fuggo", io non la vedo così, con quella connotazione _negativa_. Io cerco di ragionare per logica, nonostante i sentimenti ostacolino tutto ciò: lei non mi vuole (è un dubbio legittimo, dato che è andata con altri)? Mi faccio da parte.

Ovvio che con i bimbi si complica il tutto, però alla fine di tutto il giro mentale/logico/emotivo/sinusoidale si riduce in: voglio vivere la mia vita con una persona che non mi vuole e con cui vivrò male per il bene dei figli? Io mi sono risposto di no, e questo ha infranto delle catene che probabilmente ci eravamo messi noi stessi.

Per la percezione del cambiamento, credo che avere davanti una persona che non minaccia e basta ma agisce di testa sua, prendendo anche decisioni terribili per tutti, smonta l'ego di questa tipologia di partner, persone che han sempre creduto di avere il pannello di controllo di tutto ciò che le circonda e che finalmente tornano coi piedi per terra.

Poi, probabilmente sbaglio eh! Essendoci in mezzo vado a tentativi, non sono un guru e spero di non aumentare la mia esperienza sull'argomento in futuro...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Voglio tutelare il profondo del mio mondo da questi effetti, è così patetico?


nulla di patetico, come già detto da Leda, soltanto non condivisibile.
non è certo con questo 'effetto' che sei in relazione.
come non è da eventuali 'attacchi' esterni che dovresti tutelare il tuo mondo.
sarebbe una tutela illusoria. 
il tuo gesto, purtroppo, comunica tutt'altro che fermezza e autonomia.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Scusa per la non risposta, Niko.
> 
> Anche lei mi rinfaccia che "fuggo", io non la vedo così, con quella connotazione _negativa_. Io cerco di ragionare per logica, nonostante i sentimenti ostacolino tutto ciò: lei non mi vuole (è un dubbio legittimo, dato che è andata con altri)? Mi faccio da parte.
> 
> ...


Guarda che te lo dice apposta...invece e' esattamente il contrario...ci vogliono coglioni per mollarle..

se resti si scarica su di te una parte della sua responsabilita'...

non cedere e lassa che se spupazzi pure tutto er cucuzzaro e non solo i cazzi del luna pork che le piacciono tanto...


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Scusa per la non risposta, Niko.
> 
> Anche lei mi rinfaccia che "fuggo", io non la vedo così, con quella connotazione _negativa_. Io cerco di ragionare per logica, nonostante i sentimenti ostacolino tutto ciò: lei non mi vuole (è un dubbio legittimo, dato che è andata con altri)? Mi faccio da parte.
> 
> ...


Ah...da un "Eccome se cambia" però mi pare che invece siamo ad una "percezione" di cui "credi" di conoscere gli esiti...diciamo che sembra una certezza molto minore (per non dire assente) rispetto alla tua affermazione iniziale che mi aveva colpito.
Alla fine però siamo grossomodo nella stessa barca, tu hai solo preso prima di me la decisione.

Sul fatto che tua moglie "torni coi piedi per terra" non ne sono convinto, magari per lei rimani "quello che è fuggito" e lo rimarrai anche per i tuoi figli perché per quanto glielo spieghi loro vedranno te che te ne vai di casa e se sono piccoli loro penseranno che tu li abbandoni....è questo che a me da un fastidio della madonna e che mi fa esitare.

Però personalmente a me fregherebbe zero di quello che pensa di me mia moglie tu invece sembra che agisca per fargli vedere che non sei rammollito.

Scusa se ho scritto in modo incasinato ma col cell ci metto un sacco


----------



## Eliade (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mini-aggiornamento: ho fatto un mini colpo di testa, forse un po' partenopeo.
> 
> Ho mandato un messaggio al tipo, gli ho detto chiaramente che non lo accuso di niente dato che non era lui che doveva rendermi conto.
> 
> ...


Io dubito si sentirà in colpa ora...
In ogni caso ti consiglio di evitare certi colpi di testa. 


Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco perché dico che dipende relativamente da noi e che le motivazione addotte da chi tradisce sono sempre le stesse indipendentemente da come sia il tradito, ossia "mi trascuravi, mi sentivo invisibile, tu non c'eri, ecc..."
> 
> Oltre al mio e quelli letti sul forum ne riporto anche uno di un carissimo amico che ha avuto l'onore di essere cornificato...ecco, se io magari posso anche essere uno di poche parole e che non da grande importanza a regali e smancerie varie (sia farli che riceverli mi è relativamente indifferente) e alcune delle cose dette da mia moglie siano anche state vere (solo che io sono sempre stato cosi e lei non considera le sue di mancanze, ma questa è altra storia), sto mio amico invece è l'opposto di me, tutto regali, uscite romantiche, telefonate, fiumi di messaggi, insomma io direi che uno cosi non la trascura la moglie.
> Eppure, le motivazioni addotte dalla tipa quando è stata scoperta (lo cornificava da circa un anno) sono state le stesse: "mi trascuravi, mi sentivo invisibile, tu non c'eri, ecc..."
> Sottolineo il "tu non c'eri" perché nel suo caso sto mio amico ha avuto un incidente ed è stato 3 mesi in ospedale e questa se ne esce con "tu non c'eri"!!!!


Cosa non si fa per pararsi il sedere...:unhappy:


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah...da un "Eccome se cambia" però mi pare che invece siamo ad una "percezione" di cui "credi" di conoscere gli esiti...diciamo che sembra una certezza molto minore (per non dire assente) rispetto alla tua affermazione iniziale che mi aveva colpito.
> Alla fine però siamo grossomodo nella stessa barca, tu hai solo preso prima di me la decisione.
> 
> Sul fatto che tua moglie "torni coi piedi per terra" non ne sono convinto, magari per lei rimani "quello che è fuggito" e lo rimarrai anche per i tuoi figli perché per quanto glielo spieghi loro vedranno te che te ne vai di casa e se sono piccoli loro penseranno che tu li abbandoni....è questo che a me da un fastidio della madonna e che mi fa esitare.
> ...


Ti dico "eccome se cambia" perché lei inizialmente mi rispondeva addirittura stizzita e scocciata (i primi post lo testimoniano), lei sapeva che le minacce iniziali erano dovute alla rabbia, infatti il giorno dopo avevo deciso di restare e riprovarci.

Poi, alzato il tappeto, ho trovato il resto dell'immondizia e lì ho preso la mia decisione, fredda, razionale, sicura... anche per "merito" del confronto con voi e di tutto quello che avevo pensato nel mentre.
Lei ha capito che la situazione era diversa dalla precedente, ma non credo mi ritenesse capace di mollare tutto. TUTTO.

E' una dimostrazione di palle? Non me ne frega un cazzo, i miei parenti e amici manco sapranno cos'è successo. Io lo faccio per me, solo per me, anche a discapito dei miei amati figli. Cercherò di puntare sulla qualità del tempo trascorso con loro, cercherò di creare un clima sereno tra me e la madre, dite pure che ci metto una pezza ma io non mi sento di rinunciare alla vita.

Comunque, farsi vedere determinati dall'altro/a serve anche nel caso ci si allontani definitivamente, altrimenti continuerà a cagarci in bocca un giorno sì e l'altro pure per le decisioni che inevitabilmente per i figli vanno fatte insieme.


----------



## tesla (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Scusa per la non risposta, Niko.
> 
> Anche lei mi rinfaccia che "fuggo", io non la vedo così, con quella connotazione _negativa_. Io cerco di ragionare per logica, nonostante i sentimenti ostacolino tutto ciò: lei non mi vuole (è un dubbio legittimo, dato che è andata con altri)? Mi faccio da parte.
> 
> ...



credo che lei non ti debba e non ti possa rinfacciare niente, tantomeno di fuggire.
ti ha inferto un colpo mortale, distruggendo parte del tuo mondo, adesso deve anche gestire *come* devi reagire?
per come la vedo io, ci si sente "sporcati", disillusi, ammorbati dalla presenza di qualcuno che ci ha umiliati così.
è giusto allontanarsi se lo  si desidera,oppure  restare se lo si desidera.
fai come ti senti e lasciati guidare dalle tue sensazioni, non dalle manipolazioni di tua moglie.
adesso vediamo come se la caverà senza la terra sotto ai piedi, perchè è facile fare le sborone tenendo il sedere al calduccio.
quando sarà esposto a tutte le intemperie, alle insicurezze, vedremo se farà ancora la figheira


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> credo che lei non ti debba e non ti possa rinfacciare niente, tantomeno di fuggire.
> ti ha inferto un colpo mortale, distruggendo parte del tuo mondo, adesso deve anche gestire *come* devi reagire?
> per come la vedo io, ci si sente "sporcati", disillusi, ammorbati dalla presenza di qualcuno che ci ha umiliati così.
> è giusto allontanarsi se lo  si desidera,oppure  restare se lo si desidera.
> ...


Non ha il diritto di rinfacciare, ma alla fine penserà quello che le pare.
E purtroppo, a tutti noi quello che le altre persone pensano pesa eccome.
Soprattutto se si tratta di qualcuno che ci ha ferito e non vuole ammettere di averlo fatto.

Cmq, per le intemperie etc, direi che si vedrà se la coppia era proprio finita o no.

Conosco persone rifiorite dopo una separazione, e persone che pensavano sarebbero state bene e invece si sono trovate di cacca. E non sto parlando necessariamente di tradimenti.
Conosco personalmente una signora, incavolata a morte col marito distratto e dal carattere impossibile, alla fine non ce l'ha fatta più e l'ha cacciato, dopo un certo episodio.
Lo incolpava però di parecchie cose, e non di tutte era responsabile davvero.
E dopo un pò di tempo... lei improvvisamente vecchia e brutta e sola... sta ritornando sui suoi passi. (e fortunatamente, lui è innamoratissimo sempre e ha riconosciuto la sua parte di responsabilità)

Non era questo un esempio per te, Demoralizio.
Non si può vivere morendo ogni giorno.

Ti auguro in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ti dico "eccome se cambia" perché lei inizialmente mi rispondeva addirittura stizzita e scocciata (i primi post lo testimoniano), lei sapeva che le minacce iniziali erano dovute alla rabbia, infatti il giorno dopo avevo deciso di restare e riprovarci.
> 
> Poi, alzato il tappeto, ho trovato il resto dell'immondizia e lì ho preso la mia decisione, fredda, razionale, sicura... anche per "merito" del confronto con voi e di tutto quello che avevo pensato nel mentre.
> Lei ha capito che la situazione era diversa dalla precedente, ma non credo mi ritenesse capace di mollare tutto. TUTTO.
> ...


Tu però continui a dare per ipotetico l'allontanamento definitivo, ma se ciò non accadesse e tu alla fine tornassi indietro sarebbe ancora peggio dal tuo modo di vedere le cose. 
Io quando arriverò alla conclusione che non si può continuare non torno indietro.
Il discorso parenti invece non so...per ora non sanno nulla i miei mentre i suoi lo sanno perché lei ha voluto dirglielo (la prima volta)...se ci separiamo non vedo perché non dire perché è successo..cioè., io di certo non vado a sbandierarlo ma se me lo chiedono io balle non ne racconto.


----------



## tesla (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ha il diritto di rinfacciare, ma alla fine penserà quello che le pare.
> E purtroppo, a tutti noi quello che le altre persone pensano pesa eccome.
> Soprattutto se si tratta di qualcuno che ci ha ferito e non vuole ammettere di averlo fatto.
> 
> ...


a me piace pensare che si trascinino nella palude dei sensi di colèa, sferzati dagli elementi 

sono un po' scema, ma cosa devo fare? pensare che stia meglio senza di me  giammai


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Tu però continui a dare per ipotetico l'allontanamento definitivo, ma se ciò non accadesse e tu alla fine tornassi indietro sarebbe ancora peggio dal tuo modo di vedere le cose.
> Io quando arriverò alla conclusione che non si può continuare non torno indietro.
> Il discorso parenti invece non so...per ora non sanno nulla i miei mentre i suoi lo sanno perché lei ha voluto dirglielo (la prima volta)...se ci separiamo non vedo perché non dire perché è successo..cioè., io di certo non vado a sbandierarlo ma se me lo chiedono io balle non ne racconto.


Sì, lo do per ipotetico perché:
- non posso farcela adesso a pensare di non stare per sempre con i miei figli, mi abbatte troppo
- ho una piccola speranza che lei possa finalmente capire il dolore inflitto e decida che non vuole rischiare di perdermi
- questo "viaggio" lo faccio perché vedo paradossalmente difficile poter capire lo stato delle cose finché condividiamo la quotidianità

Per i parenti, è ovvio che chiederanno, ma io voglio che si concentrino sulla situazione dei bimbi e non della coppia. Non sono cose loro, moriranno di curiosità, ovvio, ma devono accettare la scelta, non giudicare le cause.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sì, lo do per ipotetico perché:
> - non posso farcela adesso a pensare di non stare per sempre con i miei figli, mi abbatte troppo
> - *ho una piccola speranza che lei possa finalmente capire il dolore inflitto e decida che non vuole rischiare di perdermi*
> - questo "viaggio" lo faccio perché vedo paradossalmente difficile poter capire lo stato delle cose finché condividiamo la quotidianità
> ...



Demo, ma se questa è la tua speranza, per quanto piccola, perchè non dire che hai bisogno di un pò di tempo da solo, come è vero, e che quindi ti allontani per un periodo e poi si vedrà? Senza parlare necessariamente di separazione, se non ne sei convinto ma davvero davvero davvero davvero.....


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Demo, ma se questa è la tua speranza, per quanto piccola, perchè non dire che hai bisogno di un pò di tempo da solo, come è vero, e che quindi ti allontani per un periodo e poi si vedrà? Senza parlare necessariamente di separazione, se non ne sei convinto ma davvero davvero davvero davvero.....


Si, forse non ho usato il termine giusto. Conta che io non sono sposato, quindi non ho rotture di cazzo tipo abbandono di tetto coniugale e cagate del genere... sono molto libero, come ho già scritto nella sfiga sono stato fortunato, ho la possibilità comunque dolorosa di non compromettere completamente tutto.

Ho il tempo e le energie dalla mia parte, mi aiuteranno. Ah, mi mancano i soldi, quindi vi posto l'iban
it838300484848400400440040€€€€€€€€


----------



## Sole (24 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma nessuno ha detto che è patetico, anzi: è comprensibilissimo!
> 
> Però scusa, per farti capire: oggi identifichi in questa persona una potenziale minaccia. Se la tua quasi ex compagna volesse tenerlo distante da quella che è attualmente ancora la tua casa e dai tuoi figli, lo vedresti ancora allo stesso modo? E' da lei che dipende il fatto che altri possano o non possano avvicinarsi. E' lei che decide se e chi portarsi a casa una volta che tu te ne sarai andato. E se tra sei mesi ci fosse un altro? Che fai? Intimidazioni a tappeto?
> 
> ...





Non Registrato ha detto:


> nulla di patetico, come già detto da Leda, soltanto non condivisibile.
> non è certo con questo 'effetto' che sei in relazione.
> come non è da eventuali 'attacchi' esterni che dovresti tutelare il tuo mondo.
> sarebbe una tutela illusoria.
> *il tuo gesto, purtroppo, comunica tutt'altro che fermezza e autonomia*.


D'accordo su tutto, soprattutto sul neretto.

Ma aggiungo che sarebbe quasi disumano mostrare fermezza e autonomia in un contesto del genere.

Questo gesto è il frutto della rabbia, del dolore e del senso di impotenza. E di quella parte di te che ancora nutre la speranza che tutto possa cambiare, che si possa recuperare.
 Una volta subentrata la rassegnazione, comincerai a focalizzare l'attenzione su come tu puoi prenderti cura di te stesso e della parte più profonda del tuo mondo, piuttosto che su come evitare 'attacchi' dall'esterno.


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto, soprattutto sul neretto.
> 
> Ma aggiungo che sarebbe quasi disumano mostrare fermezza e autonomia in un contesto del genere.
> 
> ...



quoto e approvo
mai farsi del male "gratis", meglio dare tempo al tempo


----------



## demoralizio (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto, soprattutto sul neretto.
> 
> Ma aggiungo che sarebbe quasi disumano mostrare fermezza e autonomia in un contesto del genere.
> 
> ...


Oggi mi rendo conto che, anche se non ho messo su un melodramma scritto strappalacrime, effettivamente è il primo gesto proveniente dallo sconforto che faccio. Ieri pomeriggio ero parecchio incattivito, probabilmente ho voluto scuotere l'albero ancora una volta, giusto per il gusto di vedere cosa cazzo cadeva.

Le motivazioni che ho descritto sono vere (non posso sopportare in questo frangente che qualcuno prenda il mio posto) ma come dite voi non mi tutelo da una bella ceppa di niente.

Il fatto che il momento del distacco si stia avvicinando mi porta nello spazio aperto, dove ogni meteora cambia la mia traiettoria e il mio equilibrio


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Oggi mi rendo conto che, anche se non ho messo su un melodramma scritto strappalacrime, effettivamente è il primo gesto proveniente dallo sconforto che faccio. Ieri pomeriggio ero parecchio incattivito, probabilmente ho voluto scuotere l'albero ancora una volta, giusto per il gusto di vedere cosa cazzo cadeva.
> 
> Le motivazioni che ho descritto sono vere (non posso sopportare in questo frangente che qualcuno prenda il mio posto) ma come dite voi non mi tutelo da una bella ceppa di niente.
> 
> Il fatto che il momento del distacco si stia avvicinando mi porta nello spazio aperto, dove ogni meteora cambia la mia traiettoria e il mio equilibrio


Io ti ribadisco de non farte frega' col fatto assurdo e provocatorio della fuga...

cosi' le dai la possibilita' de darse da sola e molto prima, della grandissima testa de cazzo e zoccola, visto che sara' scaricata 1000 ad 1 anche dal ganzo che a meno che non sia un profugo senzatetto, nun s'accollera' tutto er cucuzzaro compreso i regazzini, visto che se voleva solo diverti'...

tienilo...ops...tieni duro...

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Oggi mi rendo conto che, anche se non ho messo su un melodramma scritto strappalacrime, effettivamente è il primo gesto proveniente dallo sconforto che faccio. Ieri pomeriggio ero parecchio incattivito, probabilmente ho voluto scuotere l'albero ancora una volta, giusto per il gusto di vedere cosa cazzo cadeva.
> 
> Le motivazioni che ho descritto sono vere (non posso sopportare in questo frangente che qualcuno prenda il mio posto) ma come dite voi non mi tutelo da una bella ceppa di niente.
> 
> Il fatto che il momento del distacco si stia avvicinando mi porta nello spazio aperto, dove ogni meteora cambia la mia traiettoria e il mio equilibrio


Nelle ultime righe hai descritto benissimo il mio stato d'animo. La differenza è che io, anche se di fatto io e mi marito ci siamo distaccati da un po' di mesi, ho cominciato a percepire questo spazio aperto, questa assenza di gravitá e di punti fermi, dopo aver scoperto la sua doppia vita. Oltre due anni fa. Lì ho perso il compagno della mia vita e lì ho cominciato a sbandare. Oggi quella che prima era solo una sensazione intima si è concretizzata nel distacco formale.

Gli alti e bassi, il fluttuare delle emozioni, rabbia, paura, tristezza, euforia, tutto è ancora presente. E penso che ci voglia del tempo prima di riconoscere in se stessi il punto fermo della propria esistenza.

Ma arriverá quel momento, credo.
Fino a quel giorno sbanderai alla grande...salirai e scenderai come sulle montagne russe...è tutto normale temo.


----------



## Daniele (25 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cosi tu pensi di tutelarli?
> Guarda che dipende la lei quello che farà dopo che tu te ne sarai andato. Se lei decide di far conoscere il tipo ai tuoi figli nessuno glielo impedisce, magari non potrà farlo vivere in casa vostra ma da li a non introdurlo nella vita dei figli ce ne passa parecchio.
> 
> E te lo dico io che all'amante di mia moglie ho detto alcune cosucce e a cui ho fatto un brutto tiro mancino, ma non dico che lo facevo per "tutelare il profonde del mio mondo", lo facevo all'inizio per vedere come reagiva (e reagiva raccontando balle e scappando) e l'ultima invece solo per il gusto di creargli problemi.


Niko, se una donna diventa ex compagna bene, ma il nuovo compagno non deve e non dovrà essere l'amante ed è per rispetto, solo rispetto. Se questo rispetto non viene mantenuto ha ragione demoralizio a essere sicuro che questo rispetto venga mantenuto, perchè poi diventa a rischio e pericolo dell'amante l'andare avanti e la minaccia è una forte persuasione per chi sa di essere nel torto.


----------



## demoralizio (26 Settembre 2012)

Oggi incontro con la pedagogista per qualche consiglio professionale su come accompagnare i pupi verso il cambiamento.

Non sono emerse grosse novità dalla chiaccherata, tutte cose che avevamo già pensato ed intuito, però la conferma che "inevitabilmente, è inutile fare giri di parole, per loro sarà un trauma" ti abbatte davvero. Non auguro questi momenti manco alla persona più di merda che esista.

La pedagogista si è meravigliata della serenità con cui si parlava, per lei è una roba anomala non parlare con gente incazzata e incattivita. "Pensateci bene" ci ha detto... sprofondai.
Mi sento un cazzo d'egoista, tutti i discorsi sul ricostruire me stesso che sostengo fin dal primo post qua dentro si sono scrociati contro una galassia di voci... "Ma papà non ci vuole più bene?" "È colpa nostra se papà non c'è?" "Dove va papà?" 
Per loro la famiglia è quella, è scontato... impareranno prima del tempo che tutto è in discussione.

Scusate il melodramma, ma questa è una roba davvero meschina, qua non si ragiona più di rimuovere il passato, abbandonare la sofferenza, ritrovare se stessi e tutte le frasi che si leggono qua (e che scrivo anch'io). Qua si parla di far soffrire persone che hanno solo avuto la "sfiga" di nascere da genitori non maturi. Fuck.


----------



## l'iniziato (27 Settembre 2012)

ho letto con interesse, la tua storia e quella di altri utenti, ho letto di sofferenze interne per il male ricevuto, molto meno per quello dato, ho letto di coppie diventate aperte, di chi lo e' dievenuto per esigenza e di altre per comodità, ho letto delle gioia infinita nell'amare l'amante, di odio profondo verso l'amante dell'amato, ma non avevo letto sinora dell'amore viscerale verso i propri figli e della vergogna nel dovergli spiegare gli "errori" degli adulti.


----------



## milli (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Oggi incontro con la pedagogista per qualche consiglio professionale su come accompagnare i pupi verso il cambiamento.
> 
> Non sono emerse grosse novità dalla chiaccherata, tutte cose che avevamo già pensato ed intuito, però la conferma che "inevitabilmente, è inutile fare giri di parole, per loro sarà un trauma" ti abbatte davvero. Non auguro questi momenti manco alla persona più di merda che esista.
> 
> ...


sono senza parole............un abbraccio


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Settembre 2012)

Non posso nemmeno immaginare come ti senta, un abbraccio demo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Oggi incontro con la pedagogista per qualche consiglio professionale su come accompagnare i pupi verso il cambiamento.
> 
> Non sono emerse grosse novità dalla chiaccherata, tutte cose che avevamo già pensato ed intuito, però la conferma che "inevitabilmente, è inutile fare giri di parole, per loro sarà un trauma" ti abbatte davvero. Non auguro questi momenti manco alla persona più di merda che esista.
> 
> ...


ti capisco.
puoi solo cercare di fare del tuo meglio come mi pare tu stia facendo...e pensare che sono più forti di quanto possiamo pensare.


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

A volte penso che sarebbe stato meglio non aver scoperto un cazzo di niente













Poi mi mando a fanculo da solo...


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> A volte penso che sarebbe stato meglio non aver scoperto un cazzo di niente
> Poi mi mando a fanculo da solo...


...allora fianalmete è arrivato il momento di scegliere...
una scelta la hai fatta, non guardare dietro.
Stiamo sempre li, che vorremmo saper tutto. 
consapevoli della nostra vita, e quando arriva, questa consapevolezza,
noon riusciamo ad accettarne il peso... allora meglio non sapere, non aver scoperto nulla.
la valutazione che dovresti dare,
sarei migliore per i miei figli , restando con lei?
 sarei peggiore ma fisicamente presente,arrabbiato, triste, rancoroso...
cosa darei?
se resti per i tuoi figli, automaticamente resti per lei...
e con lei che sarai miglire superando tuuto e tutto daresti ai figli.
altrimenti non avrebbe senso, non avrebbe scopo...


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> A volte penso che sarebbe stato meglio non aver scoperto un cazzo di niente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sto passando pure io, arrivo alla tua stessa conclusione.


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...allora fianalmete è arrivato il momento di scegliere...
> una scelta la hai fatta, non guardare dietro.
> Stiamo sempre li, che vorremmo saper tutto.
> consapevoli della nostra vita, e quando arriva, questa consapevolezza,
> ...


Se in futuro avrò la certezza che lei non mi ama (cosa per cui credo di avere tutte le ragioni per dubitarne) la mia decisione prenderá una piega definitiva. Io se resto non resto per nessun altro se non per me, per la mia serenitá e felicitá, so di non raggiungerla con una persona che mi vede come un'incombenza, come un carceriere, come un ostacolo.
Di compromessi ne ho accettati nella vita e sono sempre stato pronto ai sacrifici, mi rendono un adulto. Ma vivere di merda non è un compromesso, è l'inferno!


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Se in futuro avrò la certezza che lei non mi ama (cosa per cui credo di avere tutte le ragioni per dubitarne) la mia decisione prenderá una piega definitiva. Io se resto non resto per nessun altro se non per me, per la mia serenitá e felicitá, so di non raggiungerla con una persona che mi vede come un'incombenza, come un carceriere, come un ostacolo.
> Di compromessi ne ho accettati nella vita e sono sempre stato pronto ai sacrifici, mi rendono un adulto. Ma vivere di merda non è un compromesso, è l'inferno!


appunto, non preuccuparti dei figli.
comunque sceglierai, sarai migliore...
tosta da accettare ma è così.
io credo, invece che tu  moglie ancora la ami... e non tutto vedi come una sua colpa.
questo vedo da quello che scrivi.


----------



## Alessandra (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Se in futuro avrò la certezza che lei non mi ama (cosa per cui credo di avere tutte le ragioni per dubitarne) la mia decisione prenderá una piega definitiva. Io se resto non resto per nessun altro se non per me, per la mia serenitá e felicitá, so di non raggiungerla con una persona che mi vede come un'incombenza, come un carceriere, come un ostacolo.
> Di compromessi ne ho accettati nella vita e sono sempre stato pronto ai sacrifici, mi rendono un adulto. Ma vivere di merda non è un compromesso, è l'inferno!


I compromessi si fanno fuori, in casa uno dovrebbe esserci amore e senso di protezione.
Fai tutto quello che ti sembra possibile per la ricostruzione finche' puoi, almeno non potrai mai rimproverarti di non averci provato...


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> appunto, non preuccuparti dei figli.
> comunque sceglierai,i sarai migliore...
> tosta da accettre ma è così.
> io credo, invece che tu  moglie ancora la ami... e non tuttovedi come una sua colpa.
> questo vedo da quello che scrivi.


Purtroppo sì, non ho perso l'amore ma questa decisione ci ha portato in un mondo di vertigini, sto demolendo tutto per poi vedere se rinasce qualcosa. Credo che in certi momenti solo il caos può spingerti a rimettere a posto le cose, se c'è voglia, ovviamente.


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Purtroppo sì, non ho perso l'amore ma questa decisione ci ha portato in un mondo di vertigini, sto demolendo tutto per poi vedere se rinasce qualcosa. Credo che in certi momenti solo il caos può spingerti a rimettere a posto le cose, se c'è voglia, ovviamente.


la tentazione è tanta... distruggere tutto.
vedrai che dopo che hai distrutto,non saprai ricominciare,
 ti mancheranno le motivazioni.
distrugge per cancellare, quante volte l'ho provato, e pensare che distruggendo tutto, tutto possa rinascere...
devi, se vuoi, imparare a vivere con un ricordo, conviverci con esso, con questo allora rinascere.
vale solo la pena se ami veramente altrimenti sempre ti sentirai tradito, cornuto, fesso, becco...
solo se pensi di amare davvero ti sentirai fortunato anche solo perchè lei ti sta accanto.. e non ti ha mollato, lei.


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> la tentazione è tanta... distruggere tutto.
> vedrai che dopo che hai distrutto,non saprai ricominciare,
> ti mancheranno le motivazioni.
> distrugge per cancellare, quante volte l'ho provato, è pensare che distruggendo tutto, tutto possa rinascere...
> ...


Spider, le tue parole mi bucano l'anima, e mi fanno riflettere.
Il mio distruggere è pericoloso, oltre che doloroso, ma io lo vedo come un passaggio necessario per farla scendere dall'olimpo in cui s'è messa. Solo allora saprò se il suo è amore, solo se accantona il suo ego quel che basta per mostrare ciò che ha dentro.

C'è il caso che stia facendo un piacere al suo prossimo compagno


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Spider, le tue parole mi bucano l'anima, e mi fanno riflettere.
> Il mio distruggere è pericoloso, oltre che doloroso, ma io lo vedo come un passaggio necessario per farla scendere dall'olimpo in cui s'è messa. Solo allora saprò se il suo è amore, solo se accantona il suo ego quel che basta per mostrare ciò che ha dentro.
> 
> C'è il caso che stia facendo un piacere al suo prossimo compagno


le persone hanno bisogno di tempo... anche per elaborare, anche per dare un senso a quello che è successo.
Tua moglie potrebbe chiudersi nel suo ego, semplicemente perchè ti vede fragile, e sa che parlandoti, ti ferirebbe ancora di più.
niente c'entra con l'amore.
le motivazioni per cui non parla con te sono infinite...
potresti stare qui tutta la notte e non trovarne di certe.
e anche domani, al lavoro, in macchina, in metro... è inutile.
allora le motivazioni sono solo le tue.
cosa senti?
lei ti inganna, o ti protegge?
lei ti ama o si prende gioco di te?
fermati a questo, questo ti basta...


----------



## Innominata (30 Settembre 2012)

Ho riletto tutto questo 3D...in certipunti mi sono trovata talmente in compagnia da sentirmi perfino meglio.L'ultimo post poi mi ha fatto accendere la decima sigaretta della giornata, tutto vero, tutto reale, eppure ,come discorso, ancora inaccettabile. Demoralizio, tu quanti passi avanti hai fatto da luglio? Siamo coetanei nell'aver trovato la bomba. Io ho ancora tutte le ustioni che urlano dolore. Che altro urlano? Primo: distruttività, esplosioni di rabbia,sbattergli finalmente in faccia le cose invece di mettergliele davanti garbatamente. qualcuno qui mi conferma che è una fase necessaria, bisogna vedere poi a cosa, e a chi. Piango ancora come non ho mai fatto, non riesco a non farmi tornare in mente che per settimane lui usciva alle sei e mezza delmattino (come se io fossi una mentecatta...lui era sicuro che mi facessi sempre la restante mezzora di sonno talmente profondo da non accorgermi mai...!) per andarla a prendere, andare al lavoro insieme, e poi prendere insieme il lattuccio e il caffettuccio e il cornettuccio (è il caso di dirlo), tutto PAGATO da me! E anche lui ora non parla. Quello che mi spaventa è che io mi sento cambiata. Sono sua moglie da anni, mi vedeva come una roccia ed è un egocentrico e narciso: conosceva il mio modo dipensare, di accudirlo, di fare tutto per mandare avanti una coppia conserenità...se non se ne è curato in anni, dandomi per acquisita, figuriamociora che si sente scoperto come un bambino con le mani dentro la marmellata....

A volte penso che le medicine probabilmente hanno ridotto quella libido un po'fuori dalle righe, e il sonno sarà conseguente anche allo sforzo post emozioni.Lui forse cercava lusinghe e gratificazione e le ha trovate in modo scomposto,privo di bellezza, secondo me, andando a consegnare a una bella gnocca sconosciuta o quasi (non che si frequentassero sul lavoro!) pure le mie abitudini intime. E' come una sorta di incidente stradale in cui lui ne è uscito miracolato: paura tanta, adrenalina a mille, si sente il superstite graziato. dopo questo fatto, nulla è più interessante. 
Poi però, senza farsi troppe seghe, penso che lui invece sia a casa per riparo, per nido, anche se ora dentro il nido c'è un'aquila starnazzante (io). E questo suo non parlare,qualsiasi sia la ragione ,non lo reggo. E curo meno i figli.


----------



## Innominata (30 Settembre 2012)

Scusate ma ho la tastiera che fa bizze pure lei.


----------



## Innominata (30 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Nelle ultime righe hai descritto benissimo il mio stato d'animo. La differenza è che io, anche se di fatto io e mi marito ci siamo distaccati da un po' di mesi, ho cominciato a percepire questo spazio aperto, questa assenza di gravitá e di punti fermi, dopo aver scoperto la sua doppia vita. Oltre due anni fa. Lì ho perso il compagno della mia vita e lì ho cominciato a sbandare. Oggi quella che prima era solo una sensazione intima si è concretizzata nel distacco formale.
> 
> Gli alti e bassi, il fluttuare delle emozioni, rabbia, paura, tristezza, euforia, tutto è ancora presente. E penso che ci voglia del tempo prima di riconoscere in se stessi il punto fermo della propria esistenza.
> 
> ...


Ma io ad altri due anni così mica ci arrivo...normale pensare anche questo?


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Frena, frena, frena
> 
> hai saltato due passaggi:
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> tu e tua moglie potreste rovinare la vita ai figli...eh già questo è il rischio! ma è indipendente da quello che decidete...dipende solo da come vi comportate tra voi e con loro. dipende dall'equilibrio che vi fa stare sereni in famiglia...perchè stare separati in casa è dura, separarsi è dura, riconnettersi è dura...per questo devi respirare e non scegliere sull'onda "dell'entusiasmo". con calma certe scelte vanno fatte a bocce ferme.



straquoto.


pare che la sepazione in casa sia la peggiore emotivamente . perchè l altra/o ti ricorda sempre quello che è.

e non guarisci mai .

non resetti mai davvero.


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

l'iniziato ha detto:


> ho letto con interesse, la tua storia e quella di altri utenti, ho letto di sofferenze interne per il male ricevuto, molto meno per quello dato, ho letto di coppie diventate aperte, di chi lo e' dievenuto per esigenza e di altre per comodità, ho letto delle gioia infinita nell'amare l'amante, di odio profondo verso l'amante dell'amato, *ma non avevo letto sinora dell'amore viscerale verso i propri figli e della vergogna nel dovergli spiegare gli "errori" degli adulti.*



Demoralizio è un UOMO. davvero.

a cui va il mio profondo rispetto per questo.

anche io ho fatto cosi col mio. e lui mi ha scritto lunghissime lettere a proposito. ha 18 anni il mio amore grande.


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ho riletto tutto questo 3D...in certipunti mi sono trovata talmente in compagnia da sentirmi perfino meglio.L'ultimo post poi mi ha fatto accendere la decima sigaretta della giornata, tutto vero, tutto reale, eppure ,come discorso, ancora inaccettabile. Demoralizio, tu quanti passi avanti hai fatto da luglio? Siamo coetanei nell'aver trovato la bomba. Io ho ancora tutte le ustioni che urlano dolore. Che altro urlano? Primo: distruttività, esplosioni di rabbia,sbattergli finalmente in faccia le cose invece di mettergliele davanti garbatamente. qualcuno qui mi conferma che è una fase necessaria, bisogna vedere poi a cosa, e a chi. Piango ancora come non ho mai fatto, non riesco a non farmi tornare in mente che per settimane lui usciva alle sei e mezza delmattino (come se io fossi una mentecatta...lui era sicuro che mi facessi sempre la restante mezzora di sonno talmente profondo da non accorgermi mai...!) per andarla a prendere, andare al lavoro insieme, e poi prendere insieme il lattuccio e il caffettuccio e il cornettuccio (è il caso di dirlo), tutto PAGATO da me! E anche lui ora non parla. Quello che mi spaventa è che io mi sento cambiata. Sono sua moglie da anni, mi vedeva come una roccia ed è* un egocentrico e narciso: conosceva il mio modo dipensare, di accudirlo, di fare tutto per mandare avanti una coppia conserenità...se non se ne è curato in anni, dandomi per acquisita, figuriamociora che si sente scoperto come un bambino con le mani dentro la marmellata....*
> 
> A volte penso che le medicine probabilmente hanno ridotto quella libido un po'fuori dalle righe, e il sonno sarà conseguente anche allo sforzo post emozioni.Lui forse cercava lusinghe e gratificazione e le ha trovate in modo scomposto,privo di bellezza, secondo me, andando a consegnare a una bella gnocca sconosciuta o quasi (non che si frequentassero sul lavoro!) pure le mie abitudini intime. E' come una sorta di incidente stradale in cui lui ne è uscito miracolato: paura tanta, adrenalina a mille, si sente il superstite graziato. dopo questo fatto, nulla è più interessante.
> Poi però, senza farsi troppe seghe, penso che lui invece sia a casa per riparo, per nido, anche se ora dentro il nido c'è un'aquila starnazzante (io). E questo suo non parlare,qualsiasi sia la ragione ,non lo reggo. E curo meno i figli.


tra te e demoralizio non nascondo una forte emozione a leggervi.

tutto conosciuto anche per me.

il nostro errore sai quale è stato? lo hai scritto lassù. le donne pastore, come una donna mi disse, sono quelle che accudiscono, danno all inverosimile, si curano degli altri, sempre presenti e forti, conducono il gregge, anteponendo il benessere degli altri al proprio. ma è il proprio si nutre attraverso questo ruolo.

un bel giorno una pecora esce...e...so' dolori.

osservi quella pecora e la vedi narcisa, sanguisuga emotiva, che sempre bisogno comunque di attenzione, che ti chiede attenzione ( vedi la frase di lui gattino che spera che ancora tu ti accorga di lui ) 

se la domanda è : potranno mai cambiare?

Cara, la mia risposta è certa. NO.


il cambiamento lo dobbiamo esercitare solo su noi stesse.

quanti anni hanno i tuoi bimbi? minore età immagino.


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

*Demoralizio*

come stai ?


----------



## Innominata (30 Settembre 2012)

No, hanno 21 e 19 anni. Questo rende tutto più difficile, perché con la maggiore età sembra che cessi del tutto il diritto all'integrazione. Questo tradimento mi ha presa alla schiena proprio mentre mi affannavo a cercare per loro un benessere...se penso all'entusiasmo e all'energia di qualche tempo fa, quando ogni momento della giornata, tutti i giorni, era buono per inventarsi qualcosa, trovare, proporlo, vedere "se si poteva fare". In una giornata come questa, sarei andata a raccogliere foglie secche a Villa Sciarra. Lui non se ne occupava, eseguiva (ma lui, non dimentichiamo, è un Asperger...ad altissimo funzionamento...ma Asperger...  http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...lIDYAw&usg=AFQjCNHvBK60Hr-Ttfe7-kD6WDrrEnjChA  )ma aveva altre cose, originalità, una bizzarra purezza. Ora è come se si fosse polverizzato...mantenendo contemporaneamente il suo narcisismo, il suo autoriferimento, gravato ora da qualcosa che non me lo fa riconoscere.  ...O forse sono cambiata io: ripeto, non mi riconosco. Nei problemi, nel terreno accidentato, sono sempre stata più felice che infelice. Ora mi sembra tutto senza luce, questo è stato un brutto tradimento, un VERO tradimento, e ho idea che più che lui sono io che devo uscirne...Ma da due mesi a oggi non ho fatto un solo passo avanti!


----------



## demoralizio (30 Settembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Demoralizio, tu quanti passi avanti hai fatto da luglio? Siamo coetanei nell'aver trovato la bomba. Io ho ancora tutte le ustioni che urlano dolore. Che altro urlano?


Urlano amore, purtroppo. Sarebbe più facile digerire e defecare una persona di cui non ti frega un cazzo, ma l'amore ci porta ancora una volta ad essere altruisti, a metterci nei panni dell'altro, a sforzarci incessantemente di comprenderne il pensiero.
I miei passi probabilmente non sono stati in avanti, mi sto ancora occupando di installare in tutta la mia baracca il C4 per poi farla crollare, annientarla, vedendo le ultime sicurezze rimaste crollare come le colonne di un pantheon antico.
Perchè le mie fondamenta si sono rivelate terribilmente fragili, i miei ideali assolutamente eterei e nulla più.
La realtá è che devi contare solo su te stesso, si possono condividere parti della vita, del nostro essere, della nostra anima ma non l'intera esistenza. Non sono un pessimista, non vedere tutto ciò con tristezza perchè gli altri godranno di questa reale autonomia di riflesso. Le persone che ci hanno ferito lo hanno fatto, anche incosciamente, perchè noi li abbiamo autorizzati con il nostro altruismo esasperato che non fa bene a nessuno, tantomeno a noi stessi.
Io questo l'ho imparato, forse è da mettere nei passi avanti! :up:





Innominata ha detto:


> PAGATO da me!



Io sono il primo ad avere quei pensieri terribili, ma mi accorgo che non servono ad altro che inquinarti il cervello.




Innominata ha detto:


> Poi però, senza farsi troppe seghe, penso che lui invece sia a casa per riparo, per nido, anche se ora dentro il nido c'è un'aquila starnazzante (io). E questo suo non parlare,qualsiasi sia la ragione ,non lo reggo. E curo meno i figli.


Ecco, io quello che ho fatto e sto facendo, anche goffamente, è cercare di capire se vuole stare insieme a me per inerzia / bancomat / stimafantozziana / risparmiosottocosto / babysitting / dogsitting / tappaserate / beiricordi o perché desidera me e la mia compagnia.
Per il non parlare, beh, come dici tu le ragioni sono bisbilioni, spero il motivo non sia lo stesso della mia storia... cioè che le sorprese non sono finite  [attaccare a questo punto la sigla de lo squalo]

Un abbraccio grande, il tempo aiuta, ma se stai ferma ad aspettare i minuti sono interminabili


----------



## demoralizio (30 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> come stai ?


Passo alcuni brutti momenti, ma in linea di massima sento una rigenerazione arrivare.
Spero alla fine rimanga qualcosa di quell'uomo che tu rispetti (l'hai scritto sopra, non negarlo che l'ho già tatuato sul collo :carneval, di sicuro parti di me non ci saranno più. Morte.
L'ho detto anche a lei, quando guardando le foto di noi due appese sulla bacheca (che avevo rimosso preso dalla rabbia ma che poi sono ritornate) mi disse: "tu tornerai, perché sei mio"
"quella persona è morta, non esiste più" risposi.

Rileggendomi, questo dialogo fa un po' casablanca


----------



## milli (1 Ottobre 2012)

Perchè le mie fondamenta si sono rivelate terribilmente fragili, i miei ideali assolutamente eterei e nulla più.

No Demo, non le TUE fondamenta erano deboli, ma quelle poste da lei. 
I tuoi ideali non sono eterei, non hanno trovato corrispondenza, lei era meno convinta o sicuramente immatura. 

La realtá è che devi contare solo su te stesso, 

Questo è vero ma vale per tutti e per tutte le vicende della vita. 

Tu sei un grande uomo e questa consapevolezza deve darti la forza per andare avanti, sempre.


----------



## demoralizio (1 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> No Demo, non le TUE fondamenta erano deboli, ma quelle poste da lei.
> I tuoi ideali non sono eterei, non hanno trovato corrispondenza, lei era meno convinta o sicuramente immatura.




No, guarda... erano proprio sbagliati, come tutte le cose idealizzate. Io ho anteposto la responsabilità e la famiglia sopra ogni cosa, sopra me stesso, sopra le mie passioni. Ma questo l'ho fatto io, non me l'ha imposto nessuno, l'ho fatto forse per pigrizia o per inerzia non riuscendo a ritrovare un equilibrio personale dopo qualche tempo dalla nascita dei pupi.
Questo è un errore fatale, perché ti annulli. Non sto giustificando il suo gesto, mi sto analizzando...




milli ha detto:


> Questo è vero ma vale per tutti e per tutte le vicende della vita.
> 
> Tu sei un grande uomo e questa consapevolezza deve darti la forza per andare avanti, sempre.


Sono un uomo come tanti e tanti e tanti, assolutamente. Pieno di incertezze ma desideroso di affrontarle


----------



## dammi un nome (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> No, guarda... erano proprio sbagliati, come tutte le cose idealizzate. Io ho anteposto la responsabilità e la famiglia sopra ogni cosa, sopra me stesso, sopra le mie passioni. Ma questo l'ho fatto io, non me l'ha imposto nessuno, l'ho fatto forse per pigrizia o per inerzia non riuscendo a ritrovare un equilibrio personale dopo qualche tempo dalla nascita dei pupi.
> Questo è un errore fatale, perché ti annulli. Non sto giustificando il suo gesto, mi sto analizzando...
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> ...




riconfermo il marchio sul collo:carneval:


ma cambia parrucchiere:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (1 Ottobre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, hanno 21 e 19 anni. Questo rende tutto più difficile, perché con la maggiore età sembra che cessi del tutto il diritto all'integrazione. Questo tradimento mi ha presa alla schiena proprio mentre mi affannavo a cercare per loro un benessere...se penso all'entusiasmo e all'energia di qualche tempo fa, quando ogni momento della giornata, tutti i giorni, era buono per inventarsi qualcosa, trovare, proporlo, vedere "se si poteva fare". In una giornata come questa, sarei andata a raccogliere foglie secche a Villa Sciarra. Lui non se ne occupava, eseguiva (ma lui, non dimentichiamo, è un Asperger...ad altissimo funzionamento...ma Asperger...  http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...lIDYAw&usg=AFQjCNHvBK60Hr-Ttfe7-kD6WDrrEnjChA  )ma aveva altre cose, originalità, una bizzarra purezza. Ora è come se si fosse polverizzato...mantenendo contemporaneamente il suo narcisismo, il suo autoriferimento, gravato ora da qualcosa che non me lo fa riconoscere.  ...O forse sono cambiata io: ripeto, non mi riconosco. Nei problemi, nel terreno accidentato, sono sempre stata più felice che infelice. Ora mi sembra tutto senza luce, questo è stato un brutto tradimento, un VERO tradimento, e ho idea che più che lui sono io che devo uscirne...Ma da due mesi a oggi non ho fatto un solo passo avanti!



é una situazione molto delicata.


e il bello è che lui probabilmente è sempre stato centrato su di sè, ma non tradentoti, ti sentivi riconfermata nel tuo ruolo , nei piu ruoli-

Ora che ti ha tradito...tutto a puttana.

Immagino quanto sia dura per te, è palpabile quello che provi.


Mi permetto: psicologa in un consultorio? tu da sola non ce la puoi fare se vai avanti cosi, vi dovete fare aiutare cara. Già due cuccioli sono due cuccioli, se poi son cuccioli che richiedono maggior energia tu/voi, dove la trovate in questo periodo?


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> No, guarda... *erano proprio sbagliati, come tutte le cose idealizzate. Io ho anteposto la responsabilità e la famiglia sopra ogni cosa, sopra me stesso, sopra le mie passioni. Ma questo l'ho fatto io, non me l'ha imposto nessuno,* l'ho fatto forse per pigrizia o per inerzia non riuscendo a ritrovare un equilibrio personale dopo qualche tempo dalla nascita dei pupi.
> Questo è un errore fatale, perché ti annulli. Non sto giustificando il suo gesto, mi sto analizzando...
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> ...



Bravissimo!
Da quello che hai scritto e che ho evidenziato mi sembra che di passi avanti tu ne stia facendo e alla grande!
E ti dirò...sono gli stessi che sto facendo io.
Anch'io ho fatto il tuo sbaglio, chiamiamolo così, e anch'io ne ho preso coscienza.
E penso che non sia poco!
Quello che ci è capitato è un'opportunità per cambiare la nostra impostazione di vita che nessuno ci aveva imposto, ma che abbiamo capito non essere quella giusta.
Non lo capivamo in altro modo e c'è stato bisogno della tempesta...
Io penso che le cose non avvengano del tutto per caso.
Ora tocca a noi affrontare questo grande problema, tocca a noi la parte più difficile e spinosa: trovare o ritrovare il proprio equilibrio personale, il proprio assetto che ci faccia essere protagonisti del mondo.
Il sentimento rimasto, benché provato, indebolito e mescolato al rancore, ci verrà in aiuto...


----------



## demoralizio (1 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bravissimo!
> Da quello che hai scritto e che ho evidenziato mi sembra che di passi avanti tu ne stia facendo e alla grande!
> E ti dirò...sono gli stessi che sto facendo io.
> Anch'io ho fatto il tuo sbaglio, chiamiamolo così, e anch'io ne ho preso coscienza.
> ...



Mmmmm.... io non credo che aiuti, anzi secondo me ostacola questo processo di rigenerazione, proprio come la drammaticità del discorso figli.
Ti dico, per me l'importante a questo punto è arrivare a giocare a carte scoperte


----------



## dammi un nome (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mmmmm.... io non credo che aiuti, anzi secondo me ostacola questo processo di rigenerazione, proprio come la drammaticità del discorso figli.
> Ti dico, per me l'importante a questo punto è arrivare a giocare a carte scoperte




okkio, 

ma se è quello che vuoi, che è quello che voluto anche io, ma dopo anni, non è facile da reggere Demo. 

pero' dipende anche dalle vostre personalità. 

carte scoperte è sepazione in casa, a quella alludi vero?


----------



## demoralizio (1 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> okkio,
> 
> ma se è quello che vuoi, che è quello che voluto anche io, ma dopo anni, non è facile da reggere Demo.
> 
> ...


No no assolutamente, io entro una settimana dovrei togliere il disturbo. Carte scoperte vuol dire:

- ok, so che non ti basta la vita da madre/moglie/lavoratrice ma hai bisogno di evasione
- ok, in questo tuo progetto di evasione io come sono collocato? Babysitting? O evadiamo insieme?
- ok, mi chiedi di stare con te, ma per quale motivo?

Io adesso me ne vado per la mia strada, so che può apparire infantile e sembra che stia giocando con la vita di chi mi sta attorno, ma non vedo alternativa: io non vivrò un'esistenza priva di amore e affetto, e se devo farlo allora tanto vale non avere legami ECCHECAZZO!


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> No no assolutamente, io entro una settimana dovrei togliere il disturbo. Carte scoperte vuol dire:
> 
> - ok, so che non ti basta la vita da madre/moglie/lavoratrice ma hai bisogno di evasione
> - ok, in questo tuo progetto di evasione io come sono collocato? Babysitting? O evadiamo insieme?
> ...


Quotato e approvato


----------



## ciao (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> - ho una piccola speranza che lei possa finalmente capire il dolore inflitto e decida che non vuole rischiare di perdermi


ma vedi, andare via con la speranza di essere fermati o inseguiti, sembra più orgoglio che consapevolezza.

"capire il dolore inflitto" in quale comportamento dovrebbe tradursi?


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> No no assolutamente, io entro una settimana dovrei togliere il disturbo. Carte scoperte vuol dire:
> 
> - ok, so che non ti basta la vita da madre/moglie/lavoratrice ma hai bisogno di evasione
> - ok, in questo tuo progetto di evasione io come sono collocato? Babysitting? O evadiamo insieme?
> ...


Ti assicuro che non sembri per nulla infantile e che non dai l'idea di giocare con la vita di nessuno. 
Ti approverei ma non posso. :up:


----------



## Innominata (1 Ottobre 2012)

Demoralizio, ma lei ti risponde? Risponde a quelle domande?A me tutt'al più viene detto "non lo so! non lo so!" Vorrebbe tempo, ma lo conosco, è possibile che il tempo sia per lui un buco nero in cui scivola tutto passivamente. A me non sembra troppo presto per RISPONDERE. In quanto al decidere, per me è un bel paio di maniche doppie: fuori casa c'è stato, e io stavo malissimo; lui pure, anche se SICURAMENTE per altri motivi. Hai ragione, oltre alla rabbia, dalle ferite ancora esce maledettamente amore. Forse più amore per il tempo vissuto e costruito, per l'idea di una condivisione forte di una quotidianità più psicologica ed emotiva che altro (per quanto riguarda la coppia), per un patto, per un senso della storia. Ora mi sento troppo stramazzata per prendere qualsiasi decisione, l'unica che ho preso è che aspetterò uno spiraglio, un momento di lucidità, di energia...ora penso a cose come ricominciare a mangiare, smettere di fumare, smettere con le lattine. Già se riesco a farlo mi sembrerà un passo avanti...e oggi, un piatto di radicchio ripassato non mi è sembrato male! Un abbraccio.


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mmmmm.... io non credo che aiuti, anzi secondo me ostacola questo processo di rigenerazione, proprio come la drammaticità del discorso figli.
> Ti dico, per me* l'importante a questo punto è arrivare a giocare a carte scoperte[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## demoralizio (1 Ottobre 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> ma vedi, andare via con la speranza di essere fermati o inseguiti, sembra più orgoglio che consapevolezza.
> 
> "capire il dolore inflitto" in quale comportamento dovrebbe tradursi?


Ciao ciao 

Infatti non è consapevolezza, ma neanche orgoglio. Io il tradimento non dico di averlo già dimenticato, ma l'ho già perdonato in quanto evento passato, nonostante mi uccida per tutto il contorno che molti qua conoscono benissimo. Ma è il futuro che mi spaventa non poco, un'altra botta non la reggo, sarebbe una detonazione 100 quadrilioni di volte più profonda.

Io non sono sicuro del suo amore, ho motivo di dubitarne non credi? Ripeto, il mio ragionamento può essere visto come infantile, e forse lo è. Ma io oramai sono su un'altra strada, tornerei indietro solo se lei capisse perché mi vuole lì e me ne parlasse.

Che mi insegua col fazzoletto bianco, conoscendola poi, mi fa sorridere. A lei ho detto più volte che la cosa che desiderei di più al mondo è rimanere con lei, con loro, nella mia casa... ma non posso forzare qualcosa se non esiste.

PS: non è che sei lei???? Boh, non so perché ho in mente quest'associazione... i sensi di Sherlock Demo John Holmes sono all'erta :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Kurdt1994 (1 Ottobre 2012)

*Oh yeah*



demoralizio ha detto:


> No no assolutamente, io entro una settimana dovrei togliere il disturbo. Carte scoperte vuol dire:
> 
> - ok, so che non ti basta la vita da madre/moglie/lavoratrice ma hai bisogno di evasione
> - ok, in questo tuo progetto di evasione io come sono collocato? Babysitting? O evadiamo insieme?
> ...


Dunque, secondo me invece la linea che stai tenendo è la più morale di tutte. 

1)Eviti ai figli di sorbirsi le tensioni che continuerebbero a crearsi fra te e la tua compagna
2)Metti un punto ad una situazione che evidentemente si era fatta da lago, pantano, se mi passi la similitudine.
3)Mandi un messaggio chiaro, ovvero : "Quello che hai fatto è inaccettabile" e questo è l'unico modo di ottenere rispetto, fai benone. 
4) Seppur con la tua compagna dovesse andare male, rimarresti comunque tu, malconcio, magari, ma integro e orgoglioso. L'orgoglio fa sempre comodo. 

Non ascoltare le cazzate di gente che sarebbe disposta a leccare la saliva che gli sputano addosso  . Quindi forza e coraggio, tutta sta merda passerà, e tu avrai imparato qualcosa di MOLTO importante. Una maschia pacca sulle spalle.  ^^

Detto questo, sono sorpreso, ad oggi sono ancora bannato, per cosa? Per una bestemmia, mentre su questo forum ho letto di tutto, dalle minacce di morte (reato penale) agli insulti in tutte le salse, senza che nessuno abbia mosso un dito.)


----------



## demoralizio (1 Ottobre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Demoralizio, ma lei ti risponde? Risponde a quelle domande?


Tu pensi che io possa credere a quello che mi dice? Una persona che per mesi e mesi anteponeva la sua voglia frizzantina e bricconcella di "vivere la vita perché ce n'è solo una (ma bio parco ...)" alla propria famiglia?
Lei risponde, ma io non le credo. Non ho più fiducia, è azzerata, annientata - ho una versione adesso REALE di lei in quanto persona che può e sa mentire, che può portare avanti menzogne per ottenere la sua libertà. Sai cosa le ho detto? "ma se vuoi la tua libertà, se per te è così importante... eccotela! Io non sono ne tuo padre ne il tuo carceriere". Lei mi dice che non la vuole, ma la realtà è che io rappresento una routine, e scombinare una routine *se non è sotto il tuo controllo* non è piacevole. Soprattutto per una persona come lei.




Innominata ha detto:


> ora penso a cose come ricominciare a mangiare, smettere di fumare, smettere con le lattine. Già se riesco a farlo mi sembrerà un passo avanti...e oggi, un piatto di radicchio ripassato non mi è sembrato male! Un abbraccio.


Il tempo ci vuole, almeno per mettere a posto se stessi.


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Tu pensi che io possa credere a quello che mi dice? Una persona che per mesi e mesi anteponeva la sua voglia frizzantina e bricconcella di "vivere la vita perché ce n'è solo una (ma bio parco ...)" alla propria famiglia?
> Lei risponde, ma io non le credo. Non ho più fiducia, è azzerata, annientata - ho una versione adesso REALE di lei in quanto persona che può e sa mentire, che può portare avanti menzogne per ottenere la sua libertà. Sai cosa le ho detto? "ma se vuoi la tua libertà, se per te è così importante... eccotela! Io non sono ne tuo padre ne il tuo carceriere".* Lei mi dice che non la vuole, ma la realtà è che io rappresento una routine, *e scombinare una routine *se non è sotto il tuo controllo* non è piacevole. Soprattutto per una persona come lei.
> 
> Il tempo ci vuole, almeno per mettere a posto se stessi.



Ma tutti quelli che vivono un rapporto di coppia stabile e duraturo sono ROUTINE.
 Basterebbe pensarci bene su per poi cercare delle soluzioni al problema, sempre che ce ne siano,...il problema comunque è atavico (nasce con la coppia).   

Lei non la vuole la libertà e ci credo: lei vorrebbe tutto il pacchetto, la vostra coppia e qualche divagazione occasionale, qualche sprazzo di novità.
E non è la sola...  
Ma guarda che è sempre stato così, solo che fino a qualche decennio fa era l'uomo che godeva della libertà di distrarsi dalla famiglia. Erano distrazioni accettate dalle mogli, che chiudevano un occhio volenti o nolenti.
Si distraevano e rientravano nei ranghi, come se niente fosse (e infatti erano solo distrazioni). 
Poi è arrivata l'emancipazione (ben venga, per carità, era più che giusto) e i ruoli da allora sono intercambiabili se non addirittura invertiti.
Ecco che la tua compagna ha assaporato quella libertà così frizzantina, come tu dici, e ne è rimasta affascinata.
Ma, al tempo stesso, non vorrebbe rinunciare a tutto il resto, come nessun uomo ci ha mai rinunciato.
E' a questo punto che le cose si sono complicate...

L'hai mai vista da quest'ottica Demo?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tutti quelli che vivono un rapporto di coppia stabile e duraturo sono ROUTINE.
> Basterebbe pensarci bene su per poi cercare delle soluzioni al problema, sempre che ce ne siano,...il problema comunque è atavico (nasce con la coppia).
> 
> Lei non la vuole la libertà e ci credo: lei vorrebbe tutto il pacchetto, la vostra coppia e qualche divagazione occasionale, qualche sprazzo di novità.
> ...


Si eh?


----------



## demoralizio (1 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tutti quelli che vivono un rapporto di coppia stabile e duraturo sono ROUTINE.
> Basterebbe pensarci bene su per poi cercare delle soluzioni al problema, sempre che ce ne siano,...il problema comunque è atavico (nasce con la coppia).
> 
> Lei non la vuole la libertà e ci credo: lei vorrebbe tutto il pacchetto, la vostra coppia e qualche divagazione occasionale, qualche sprazzo di novità.
> ...


Assolutamente sì, Diletta.
Quest'ottica l'accetto se non coinvolge me, in quel periodo lei era presa dall'altra storia, ed infatti io nel tempo mi sono incattivito sempre di più perché, come ogni persona di questo mondo, se si svolge una routine senza affetto alla fine ci si chiede: ma perché?

La cosa grave è questa, se lei avesse svolto i suoi "giri" per poi riversare il suo rinnovato piacere di vivere nella coppia e nella famiglia l'avrei accettato, avrei sofferto ma potevo capirlo e andare avanti. Ma il suo spazio è diventato una voragine, e il suo tempo in casa per lei era rubato al resto.
Puoi capire quanto può essere umiliante questa sensazione? Di essere l'incombenza, la piattezza? Di essere inadeguati, di essere il vecchiume?

Sì, adesso è il mio orgoglio che scrive.


----------



## Elkurdt1994 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tutti quelli che vivono un rapporto di coppia stabile e duraturo sono ROUTINE.
> Basterebbe pensarci bene su per poi cercare delle soluzioni al problema, sempre che ce ne siano,...il problema comunque è atavico (nasce con la coppia).
> 
> Lei non la vuole la libertà e ci credo: lei vorrebbe tutto il pacchetto, la vostra coppia e qualche divagazione occasionale, qualche sprazzo di novità.
> ...


Perchè, se l'avesse vista da questo punto di vista credi la sua opinione della compagna migliorerebbe? muahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahah ^^


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si eh?



eh sì, è come la scoperta dell'acqua calda, ma lo sai bene...
Eppure, ogni tanto, non so perché, ma bisogna ricordarlo e far finta pure di stupirsi...
Comunque, se chiunque fosse dotato di una mente spaziale e trovasse la soluzione a questo atavico dilemma, passi pure di qua a dircela...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì, Diletta.
> Quest'ottica l'accetto se non coinvolge me, in quel periodo lei era presa dall'altra storia, ed infatti io nel tempo mi sono incattivito sempre di più perché, come ogni persona di questo mondo, se si svolge una routine senza affetto alla fine ci si chiede: ma perché?
> 
> La cosa grave è questa, se lei avesse svolto i suoi "giri" per poi riversare il suo rinnovato piacere di vivere nella coppia e nella famiglia l'avrei accettato, avrei sofferto ma potevo capirlo e andare avanti. Ma il suo spazio è diventato una voragine, e il suo tempo in casa per lei era rubato al resto.
> ...


Non devi mica sentirti umiliato, anche se capisco le tue emozioni. Il fatto che lei sfuggisse alle sue responsabilità ed al suo quotidiano va ben oltre un problema di coppia.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> eh sì, è come la scoperta dell'acqua calda, ma lo sai bene...
> Eppure, ogni tanto, non so perché, ma bisogna ricordarlo e far finta pure di stupirsi...
> Comunque, se chiunque fosse dotato di una mente spaziale e trovasse la soluzione a questo atavico dilemma, passi pure di qua a dircela...


Guarda che il dilemma, in caso, ce l'hai solo tu. Che pochi padri hanno cresciuto figli non loro, sai com'è.


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì, Diletta.
> Quest'ottica l'accetto se non coinvolge me, in quel periodo lei era presa dall'altra storia, ed infatti io nel tempo mi sono incattivito sempre di più perché, come ogni persona di questo mondo, se si svolge una routine senza affetto alla fine ci si chiede: ma perché?
> 
> La cosa grave è questa, se lei avesse svolto i suoi "giri" per poi riversare il suo rinnovato piacere di vivere nella coppia e nella famiglia l'avrei accettato, avrei sofferto ma potevo capirlo e andare avanti. Ma il suo spazio è diventato una voragine, e il suo tempo in casa per lei era rubato al resto.
> ...



Mi piace molto la risposta che hai dato e la condivido.
Capisco, anche se non l'ho mai provata, quanto possa essere umiliante questa sensazione.
Per me, invece, si è trattato del tipico caso che ho descritto, tutto era come sempre, io ne ero al di fuori. Due piani diversi. E tutto sarebbe rientrato nei ranghi...

Questo perché la donna agisce in modo diverso, mettendoci le emozioni e rubando lo spazio che è della coppia o della famiglia, come se fosse presa da un vortice.
E questo sta a dimostrare (con le dovute eccezioni) quello che penso da sempre e cioè che la donna vuole emulare il comportamento degli uomini per sentirsi a pari di loro, ma non ne è capace del tutto. 
Noi non riusciamo ad essere asettiche e a scindere bene i ruoli, cosa che, di solito, riescono molto bene a fare loro, gli uomini (passami anche questa generalizzazione, si parla per sommi capi, ovviamente).
Ed ecco che arrivano le tragedie, e sono tragedie annunciate...


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che il dilemma, in caso, ce l'hai solo tu. Che pochi padri hanno cresciuto figli non loro, sai com'è.



NO, veramente il dilemma ce l'hanno tutti quelli che fanno parte di una coppia, sposati o meno.
Forse anche tu...non conosco il tuo stato civile.

D'accordo sui figli di altra provenienza: anche questo è vero.
La vedo anche come una sorta di riscatto della donna, quasi a voler dire: ok, tu mi hai umiliato, ma io ho fatto peggio ancora..."
Infatti, penso che per un uomo sia davvero il massimo spregio, e il fatto che non lo sappia è il massimo.
Secondo me.

P.s. allora non ci si salva: è tutto un puttanaio...!!!
      Aiuto!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> NO, veramente il dilemma ce l'hanno tutti quelli che fanno parte di una coppia, sposati o meno.
> Forse anche tu...non conosco il tuo stato civile.
> 
> D'accordo sui figli di altra provenienza: anche questo è vero.
> ...


Sulla cosa del riscatto: no.

Sull'altro: si.


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sulla cosa del riscatto: no.
> 
> Sull'altro: si.




Ma guarda Joey che le donne possono essere davvero di una perfidia senza limiti...da paura.
Ma anche l'esatto contrario....
E non c'è nulla da fare perché è una questione di natura.
Così è.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma guarda Joey che le donne possono essere davvero di una perfidia senza limiti...da paura.
> Ma anche l'esatto contrario....
> *E non c'è nulla da fare perché è una questione di natura.
> Così è.*


See. Buonanotte.


----------



## ciao (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao ciao
> 
> Infatti non è consapevolezza, ma neanche orgoglio. Io il tradimento non dico di averlo già dimenticato, ma l'ho già perdonato in quanto evento passato, nonostante mi uccida per tutto il contorno che molti qua conoscono benissimo. Ma è il futuro che mi spaventa non poco, un'altra botta non la reggo, sarebbe una detonazione 100 quadrilioni di volte più profonda.
> 
> ...


non mi riferivo all'orgoglio ferito dal tradimento, ma all'aver letto più volte, come motivazione all'allontanamento, la tua intenzione di ridimensionare la sua sicurezza dimostrandole la tua, con la mai sottaciuta speranza che lei capisca e finalmente agisca.
in definitiva sembra che tu vada via per essere cercato, rassicurato, "riabilitato" ai suoi (e ai tuoi?) occhi, non per tua scelta e convinzione.
la tua decisione sembra l'ultima conseguenza della sua perdurante indecisione.
perdonami ma, su questa linea, il tuo futuro da chi credi dipenderà?


PS: no.


----------



## Innominata (1 Ottobre 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> non mi riferivo all'orgoglio ferito dal tradimento, ma all'aver letto più volte, come motivazione all'allontanamento, la tua intenzione di ridimensionare la sua sicurezza dimostrandole la tua, con la mai sottaciuta speranza che lei capisca e finalmente agisca.
> in definitiva sembra che tu vada via per essere cercato, rassicurato, "riabilitato" ai suoi (e ai tuoi?) occhi, non per tua scelta e convinzione.
> la tua decisione sembra l'ultima conseguenza della sua perdurante indecisione.
> perdonami ma, su questa linea, il tuo futuro da chi credi dipenderà?
> ...


Però anche questo può servire a dissipare qualche cortina ancora fumigante nella testa di questa donna. E' banale, ma fin troppo vero, che l'allontanamento dei cambiamenti li può produrre, e li può produrre in diverse direzioni, tra cui una riflessione che poi porti con più desiderio e motivazioni a cercare l'altro lontano. Se Demoralizio sarà riabilitato da questa lontananza bene, se sarà richiamato, lei avrà risposto. In una qualche maniera, avrà risposto, non sarà "la" risposta, ma una risposta sì. Più che altro mi dispiace che tocchi a lui ancora una volta assumersi la responsabilità di un atto che può muovere le emozioni. Questo non vuol dire secondo me che sia un atto artificioso, anzi.


----------



## demoralizio (1 Ottobre 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> non mi riferivo all'orgoglio ferito dal tradimento, ma all'aver letto più volte, come motivazione all'allontanamento, la tua intenzione di ridimensionare la sua sicurezza dimostrandole la tua, con la mai sottaciuta speranza che lei capisca e finalmente agisca.
> in definitiva sembra che tu vada via per essere cercato, rassicurato, "riabilitato" ai suoi (e ai tuoi?) occhi, non per tua scelta e convinzione.
> la tua decisione sembra l'ultima conseguenza della sua perdurante indecisione.
> perdonami ma, su questa linea, il tuo futuro da chi credi dipenderà?
> ...


Fondamentalmente, io me ne vado perché non ho la voglia di ricostruire su basi del genere, la mia speranza è quella (credo umana) di sognare che lei torni quella persona che mi ha dato tanta felicità e mi permetteva di poterla amare, con complicità, con passione. Oltre al discorso figli, ovvio.

Ma non do tante speranze, sono sincero. Lei vuole quella vita, e io la lascio totalmente libera di averla, senza partner gelosi, senza dover render conto, senza musi lunghi.
Però, questo è certo, NON A MIE SPESE.



PS: Per mie spese non parlo solo di soldi, ma anche di emotività.


----------



## ciao (1 Ottobre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Però anche questo può servire a dissipare qualche cortina ancora fumigante nella testa di questa donna. E' banale, ma fin troppo vero, che l'allontanamento dei cambiamenti li può produrre, e li può produrre in diverse direzioni, tra cui una riflessione che poi porti con più desiderio e motivazioni a cercare l'altro lontano. Se Demoralizio sarà riabilitato da questa lontananza bene, se sarà richiamato, lei avrà risposto. In una qualche maniera, avrà risposto, non sarà "la" risposta, ma una risposta sì. Più che altro mi dispiace che tocchi a lui ancora una volta assumersi la responsabilità di un atto che può muovere le emozioni. Questo non vuol dire secondo me che sia un atto artificioso, anzi.


non lo trovo nè artificioso, nè infantile. lo trovo comprensibile entro certi termini.
banalmente, temo le decisioni che includono l'aspettativa o la speranza di un comportamento altrui.
anche perchè quel comportamento atteso, nel caso poi si verificasse, potrebbe anche non essere sostanziato dalla motivazione che ci si augura e potrebbe portare comunque a conclusioni fittizie.


----------



## ciao (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente, io me ne vado perché non ho la voglia di ricostruire su basi del genere, la mia speranza è quella (credo umana) di sognare che lei torni quella persona che mi ha dato tanta felicità e mi permetteva di poterla amare, con complicità, con passione. Oltre al discorso figli, ovvio.
> 
> Ma non do tante speranze, sono sincero. Lei vuole quella vita, e io la lascio totalmente libera di averla, senza partner gelosi, senza dover render conto, senza musi lunghi.
> Però, questo è certo, NON A MIE SPESE.
> ...


speranza umanissima.
se poi dici che non è fondamentale ai fini della tua decisione, il discorso cambia del tutto.

non a tue spese: questo è il punto sul quale maggiormente confido che la tua consapevolezza sia piena... e anch'io non parlo solo di soldi.


----------



## demoralizio (2 Ottobre 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> non a tue spese: *questo è il punto sul quale maggiormente confido che la tua consapevolezza sia piena.*.. e anch'io non parlo solo di soldi.


In che senso? Sono un po' tardo stamattina :unhappy:


----------



## ciao (2 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> In che senso? Sono un po' tardo stamattina :unhappy:


Nel senso che spero che non ci siano emozioni di troppo nella tua decisione, che sia invece ponderata, sostenuta da una volontà razionale, in modo da non accollarti strappi o forzature, ma garantirti la maggiore stabilità possibile, indipendentemente da come potrebbe poi svilupparsi la situazione.


----------



## demoralizio (2 Ottobre 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> Nel senso che spero che non ci siano emozioni di troppo nella tua decisione, che sia invece ponderata, sostenuta da una volontà razionale, in modo da non accollarti strappi o forzature, ma garantirti la maggiore stabilità possibile, indipendentemente da come potrebbe poi svilupparsi la situazione.


Il cuore, le emozioni mi urlano di rimanere, perché qui sono i miei affetti e le mie sicurezze.
Ma il cervello mi dice di andare avanti, senza uno scopo preciso se non quello di ricostruirmi prima di affrontare qualsiasi altra cosa.


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il cuore, le emozioni mi urlano di rimanere, perché qui sono i miei affetti e le mie sicurezze.
> Ma il cervello mi dice di andare avanti, senza uno scopo preciso se non quello di ricostruirmi prima di affrontare qualsiasi altra cosa.


..ecco un altro bipolare!
e due!!!!!!!


----------



## demoralizio (2 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..ecco un altro bipolare!
> e due!!!!!!!


L'altro chi è?!


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> L'altro chi è?!


Io, Circe, Diletta, Annuccia, Ultimo, Stellina, Dammi un nome....


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Io, Circe, Diletta, Annuccia, Ultimo, Stellina, Dammi un nome....


e che è una comunità?:mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (2 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e che è una comunità?:mrgreen:


Preferirei fosse una comune! :carneval:


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e che è una comunità?:mrgreen:


si, la comunità dei "bipolari"!
Oggi me "rodono" le corna... domani no!
ma come disse il saggio BLOW.. dacci un taglio e la vita ti sorride!


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Preferirei fosse una comune! :carneval:





Spider ha detto:


> si, la comunità dei "bipolari"!
> Oggi me "rodono" le corna... domani no!
> ma come disse il saggio BLOW.. dacci un taglio e la vita ti sorride!


...uff... quindi io non mi posso unire  a voi----


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Preferirei fosse una comune! :carneval:


sempre a pensare al Mondo Libero!

t'hanno già detto, gli eruditi, che... nu se pò fà...
se mischiano li figli..è tutta nà troiaggine...
 senza contare che a letto ti ritrovi pure lui.
che fai lo scansi?


----------



## Flavia (2 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> si, la comunità dei "bipolari"!
> Oggi me "rodono" le corna... domani no!
> ma come disse il saggio BLOW.. dacci un taglio e la vita ti sorride!


esagerato
normale processo di metabolizzazione
oggi gli sfascio la macchinina adorata, domani no vado dal parrucchiere
stadi, sono solo stadi del percorso


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> esagerato
> normale processo di metabolizzazione
> oggi gli sfascio la macchinina adorata, domani no vado dal parrucchiere
> stadi, sono solo stadi del percorso


belli, bellissimi.. si sperimenta se stessi nel bipolarismo, non trovi?
tutti dovrebbero provare...
è come essere dottor Jekyll e mister Hide.


----------



## Flavia (2 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> belli, bellissimi.. si sperimenta se stessi nel bipolarismo, non trovi?
> tutti dovrebbero provare...
> è come essere dottor Jekyll e mister Hide.


non vorrei sembrare presuntuosa
mi considero solo umana
molto umana

anche se per qualcuno rimango malata di mente


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare presuntuosa
> mi considero solo umana
> molto umana
> 
> anche se per qualcuno rimango malata di mente


molto umana, sei di carne...
per chi sei malata di mente?
ma si .. lascialo parlare.

p.s. quando andiamo con ascia e coltelli, sotto casa del fagocero?
dopo potremmo bere un aperitivo l'harris bar, fa cosi tendenza...


----------



## Flavia (2 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> molto umana, sei di carne...
> per chi sei malata di mente?
> ma si .. lascialo parlare.
> 
> ...


sono astemia
essendo contro ogni forma di violenza, seppelliamo le asce di guerra
tanto sappiamo bene che servono solo a creare altro male e dolore
anche se a volte un bel calcio nel poponci glielo assesterei:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> sono astemia
> essendo contro ogni forma di violenza, seppelliamo le asce di guerra
> tanto sappiamo bene che servono solo a creare altro male e dolore
> anche se a volte un bel calcio nel poponci glielo assesterei:mrgreen:


pure due!
dai, che ogni tanto la sete di vendetta sale... non ostacolarla..
Tu, che vendetta ti prenderesti?


----------



## Flavia (2 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> pure due!
> dai, che ogni tanto la sete di vendetta sale... non ostacolarla..
> Tu, che vendetta ti prenderesti?



se devo sognare
gli sfascerei il suo adorato suv
poi però tornando con i piedi per terra
la vendetta non cancella tutto il dolore e difficoltà che si attraversano
quindi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Io, Circe, Diletta, Annuccia, Ultimo, Stellina, Dammi un nome....


ohhh beh. Allora io cosa dovrei dire? Una vita che convivo con BadGirl. O che lei convive con me. Che ne so?


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohhh beh. Allora io cosa dovrei dire? Una vita che convivo con BadGirl. O che lei convive con me. Che ne so?


Sbri, sei sempre la benaccolta!


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

*Sbri*

il bipolarismo puo' non escludere aspetti schizzofrenici


a noi ci piace


----------



## demoralizio (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao amici,
abbiamo informato le famiglie sui cambiamenti, sono caduti dal pero e di certo sospettano della mia spiegazione, cioè l'incompatibilità caratteriale.
E' troppo sgamato, sanno benissimo che io non sono uno da colpi di testa, non sono impulsivo e loro di certo non sono nati ieri.

Vabeh, penseranno ciò che devono, io ho detto a tutti di concentrarsi sui bambini, sulle loro domande e sulle risposte da dargli.

Ieri poi abbiamo provato a parlare con i bimbi, ma hanno un'età che non permette di fare un discorso serio attorno a un tavolo. L'abbiamo buttata lì, ma non realizzeranno fino alla terza/quarta notte fuori, secondo me...

Ieri inoltre ho visto l'appartamentino che ho affittato, ho ricevuto le chiavi, fa una strana sensazione.

Sinusoide emozionale a mina


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> il bipolarismo puo' non escludere aspetti schizzofrenici
> 
> 
> a noi ci piace


Parlando seriamente, o provandoci: le patologie sono cose serie e si va sempre a rischio di ferire qualcuno. Ma: ciascuno di noi ha il suo bel lato oscuro, come l'altra faccia della luna. Quello che non mostriamo abitualmente e che non è per forza quello peggiore. Io penso che sia l'io che sarei stata se non avessi fatto certi incontri e certe esperienze. Non so se per tutti è così, so che il mio non viene fuori a comando... ma salta fuori spesso quando sono in condizioni di stress. In certe occasioni mi è capitato anche di stupirmi dei miei stessi comportamenti... oltre a stupire chi mi stava attorno. Come la metamorfosi di Hulk o quella dei lupi mannari: un momento prima Sbri... un momento dopo BadGirl e ... da un lato è piacevole, dall'altro non sempre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao amici,
> abbiamo informato le famiglie sui cambiamenti, sono caduti dal pero e di certo sospettano della mia spiegazione, cioè l'incompatibilità caratteriale.
> E' troppo sgamato, sanno benissimo che io non sono uno da colpi di testa, non sono impulsivo e loro di certo non sono nati ieri.
> 
> ...


Demo, credo che tu, date le premesse, ti stia comportando nel migliore dei modi possibile. Ti dico questo perchè immagino i dubbi che hai in questo momento. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Parlando seriamente, o provandoci: le patologie sono cose serie e si va sempre a rischio di ferire qualcuno. *Ma: ciascuno di noi ha il suo bel lato oscuro, come l'altra faccia della luna.* Quello che non mostriamo abitualmente e che non è per forza quello peggiore. Io penso che sia l'io che sarei stata se non avessi fatto certi incontri e certe esperienze. Non so se per tutti è così, so che il mio non viene fuori a comando... ma salta fuori spesso quando sono in condizioni di stress. In certe occasioni mi è capitato anche di stupirmi dei miei stessi comportamenti... oltre a stupire chi mi stava attorno. Come la metamorfosi di Hulk o quella dei lupi mannari: un momento prima Sbri... un momento dopo BadGirl e ... da un lato è piacevole, dall'altro non sempre.


A parte la generalizzazione, comunque quello che scrivi non c'entra nulla con il bipolarismo, in caso.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte la generalizzazione, comunque quello che scrivi non c'entra nulla con il bipolarismo, in caso.



Mania di grandezza. Conclusioni. sicurezza... troppa.

A me no che! non si abbia il dono divino. Allora cambierò idea.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte la generalizzazione, comunque quello che scrivi non c'entra nulla con il bipolarismo, in caso.


Con te faccio sempre una fatica porca a farmi capire, ma ... quello che intendevo è che, dato il bipolarismo come patologia potenzialmente grave , in quanto il bipolarismo può come malattia avere decorsi orribili e così pure la schizofrenia, e datosi che è avvenuto in passato che persone su questo forum abbiano manifestato la loro sensibilità all'uso improprio di certi termini, avendo io quotato(e quindi mi ero associata) postS in cui ci si dichiarava affetti da un disturbo, ho successivamente corretto il tiro per dire quanto io intendevo. 
Detto questo: perdona la generalizzazione, a te senz'altro non si addice.:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Con te faccio sempre una fatica porca a farmi capire, ma ... quello che intendevo è che, dato il bipolarismo come patologia potenzialmente grave , in quanto il bipolarismo può come malattia avere decorsi orribili e così pure la schizofrenia, e datosi che è avvenuto in passato che persone su questo forum abbiano manifestato la loro sensibilità all'uso improprio di certi termini, avendo io quotato(e quindi mi ero associata) postS in cui ci si dichiarava affetti da un disturbo, ho successivamente corretto il tiro per dire quanto io intendevo.
> Detto questo: perdona la generalizzazione, a te senz'altro non si addice.:smile:



Sempre chiara. :bacio:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Con te faccio sempre una fatica porca a farmi capire, ma ... quello che intendevo è che, dato il bipolarismo come patologia potenzialmente grave , in quanto il bipolarismo può come malattia avere decorsi orribili e così pure la schizofrenia, e datosi che è avvenuto in passato che persone su questo forum abbiano manifestato la loro sensibilità all'uso improprio di certi termini, avendo io quotato(e quindi mi ero associata) postS in cui ci si dichiarava affetti da un disturbo, ho successivamente corretto il tiro per dire quanto io intendevo.
> Detto questo: perdona la generalizzazione, a te senz'altro non si addice.:smile:


Va bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene.


ho preso la sufficenza! e vvvvvai!!!!!:festa::festa:
...




...
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carnevalstoscherzandostoscherzandostoscherzando)


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Parlando seriamente, o provandoci: *le patologie sono cose serie e si va sempre a rischio di ferire qualcuno. *Ma: ciascuno di noi ha il suo bel lato oscuro, come l'altra faccia della luna. Quello che non mostriamo abitualmente e che non è per forza quello peggiore. Io penso che sia l'io che sarei stata se non avessi fatto certi incontri e certe esperienze. Non so se per tutti è così, so che il mio non viene fuori a comando... ma salta fuori spesso quando sono in condizioni di stress. In certe occasioni mi è capitato anche di stupirmi dei miei stessi comportamenti... oltre a stupire chi mi stava attorno. Come la metamorfosi di Hulk o quella dei lupi mannari: un momento prima Sbri... un momento dopo BadGirl e ... da un lato è piacevole, dall'altro non sempre.


:smile:

certo, è proprio per questo, che magari goffamente, ho cercato di sparare stupidaggini per smorzare i toni sul tema nella speranza che Circe trovi quel coraggio necessario per supera*rsi*, augurio che estendo a coloro che hanno subito in qualsiasi modo o maniera e non trovano la chiave giusta per andare oltre.

Conosco la patologia , osservata su un mio carissimo amico. non è proprio materia sulla quale scherzare. 

Sono certa comunque  che le intenzioni di blow fossero positive, mi permetto di dirlo  qui e chiudo la parentesi.

sul resto la penso proprio come te, anche io sono riuscita a sorprendere me stessa, nel bene, come nel anche nel male che mi sono fatta, ma siamo il prodotto di tutto questo. sempre. :smile:


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao amici,
> abbiamo informato le famiglie sui cambiamenti, sono caduti dal pero e di certo sospettano della mia spiegazione, cioè l'incompatibilità caratteriale.
> E' troppo sgamato, sanno benissimo che io non sono uno da colpi di testa, non sono impulsivo e loro di certo non sono nati ieri.
> 
> ...


Non potevi fare di meglio demo, non solo per te, bravo. Un abbraccio.


----------



## demoralizio (9 Ottobre 2012)

Stanotte prima notte nell'appartamento in affitto. Spaesato, troppo silenzio, sono abituato al caos primordiale.

La sera sono andato a mangiare a _casa_, sono stato lì fino alla messa a letto dei pupi poi sono fuggito. Per adesso non è così tragica, ma ho una strana sensazione di ... non essere indispensabile. E' vero quello che si dice: nessuno è indispensabile.

Tutto me stesso, la voce tremante di mia madre, i miei fratelli incazzati e delusi, i sorrisi dei miei figli, le sberleccate della mia cagnolina, la voglia di _lei _ mi urla "Che cazzo stai facendo? Che gioco del cazzo è? Lo sai che perderai tu tutto il bottino, perché allora continui a farti del male?"

La risposta che mi do è sempre la stessa: cerco di pensare non al domani ma al dopodomani. Ad una vita insidiata da troppi dubbi, al fatto che il dolore e il malessere presenti in me adesso non devono spingermi verso il sicuro, ma dirottarmi.


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Stanotte prima notte nell'appartamento in affitto. Spaesato, troppo silenzio, sono abituato al caos primordiale.
> 
> La sera sono andato a mangiare a _casa_, sono stato lì fino alla messa a letto dei pupi poi sono fuggito. Per adesso non è così tragica, ma ho una strana sensazione di ... non essere indispensabile. E' vero quello che si dice: nessuno è indispensabile.
> 
> ...



Carissimo, tieni duro e continua per questa strada perché, a mio avviso, è quella giusta. Lo so che c'è sofferenza, è scontata.
Ed è quella giusta perché i dubbi divorano l'anima molto più di una amara certezza e noi non siamo come gli struzzi e non ci accontentiamo.
Sarai ripagato dalla stessa vita da questa prova di dolore.
Un abbraccio forte!


----------



## Innominata (9 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Stanotte prima notte nell'appartamento in affitto. Spaesato, troppo silenzio, sono abituato al caos primordiale.
> 
> La sera sono andato a mangiare a _casa_, sono stato lì fino alla messa a letto dei pupi poi sono fuggito. Per adesso non è così tragica, ma ho una strana sensazione di ... non essere indispensabile. E' vero quello che si dice: nessuno è indispensabile.
> 
> ...


 Manca la faccia di lei. Lo so, mi sento crudele e anche un po' stupida a chiedertelo. Vada come vada, quello che stai facendo è un segnale forte per avere risposte, non una risposta qualsiasi, ma forse "la" risposta, almeno per adesso, per domani. In quanto al dopodomani...lì vai troppo lontano, ma notizie dell'oggi e del domani puoi averle così, probabilmente, ripercorrendo la tua storia. Soffrendo da cani e facendomi a pezzi, credo che sarebbe quello che avrei fatto anch'io se avessi avuto la non malattia dei figli. Quando le risposte sono troppe da essere quasi intercambiabili, quando le domande sono troppe, quando si ha veramente bisogno di ricevere notizie da sé e dall'altro, forse questa è una buona strada. Io ti auguro buone notizie.


----------



## demoralizio (9 Ottobre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Manca la faccia di lei. Lo so, mi sento crudele e anche un po' stupida a chiedertelo.


Lei è tranquilla, almeno all'apparenza. Mi ha chiesto più volte di ripensarci, in questo periodo, mi ha anche comunicato molto a livello affettivo. Non mi aspetto scenate melodrammatiche, non mi aspetto di trovarmela davanti alla macchina in ginocchio, non lo vorrei neanche. Cerca di minimizzare, e la capisco, non può crollare... ti assicuro che oltre a me (?) e ai bimbi c'è tant'altro che la preoccupa, è in una situazione veramente pesante ma io non mi sono sentito in dovere di starle vicino. Siamo persone adulte, è giusto che ognuno cozzi contro quello che ha creato non in una visione punitiva ma semplicemente di causa / conseguenza. Non interpreto l'amore come una sicurezza in cui torni quando ti tira il culo.



Innominata ha detto:


> credo che sarebbe quello che avrei fatto anch'io se avessi avuto la non malattia dei figli.


Ti assicuro che il tuo lui lo sa, sa che non avresti preso una decisione drastica non per debolezza ma perché sei (giustamente) una persona responsabile.



Innominata ha detto:


> Io ti auguro buone notizie.


Grazie, un abbraccio


----------



## tesla (9 Ottobre 2012)

dai demo non mollare :kiss:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Stanotte prima notte nell'appartamento in affitto. Spaesato, troppo silenzio, sono abituato al caos primordiale.
> 
> La sera sono andato a mangiare a _casa_, sono stato lì fino alla messa a letto dei pupi poi sono fuggito.* Per adesso non è così tragica, ma ho una strana sensazione di ... non essere indispensabile. E' vero quello che si dice: nessuno è indispensabile.*
> 
> ...



Sul neretto.
Nessuno è indispensabile, è vero, nel senso che si sopravvive a -quasi- tutto.
Ma la tua mancanza si sentirà. In molti modi. Adesso e più ancora col tempo.

Fuggi però il desiderio che ci sia qualcosa e soprattutto qualcuno che ti fermi... sei grande, le tue decisioni le devi prendere per te stesso, e so che ci stai provando.

Sono sempre stato dell'idea che alla fine, anche le scelte più coraggiose le facciamo senza far troppo appello al nostro coraggio, quanto al nostro istinto di autoconservazione. Alla fine, scegliamo quello che ci fa stare meglio. Con noi, con gli altri.

Per la prima volta, mi stai facendo venire un dubbio. No, non capisco bene.
Non capisco, quando tutto te stesso ti grida di andare da una parte, e solo il tuo cervello ti mantiene da un'altra.
Lo so che il cervello è importantissimo. Ma una scissione così totale tra pancia e cervello non mi piace, mi parla di qualcosa di sbagliato...


----------



## demoralizio (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sul neretto.
> Nessuno è indispensabile, è vero, nel senso che si sopravvive a -quasi- tutto.
> Ma la tua mancanza si sentirà. In molti modi. Adesso e più ancora col tempo.
> 
> ...


E' sbagliato.
Ho mosso una così grande montagna di merda in un momento così di merda (soprattutto per altre cose, fa te!) che la mia pancia non è mai stata convinta della mia decisione, io amo lei, amo loro, sto facendo soffrire le famiglie, sono in una casa che non è la mia.

Ma dovevo farlo, perché non sono più quello di prima. Non sto scegliendo quello che mi farà stare meglio (come mi ha ripetuto tante volte lei: "difficilmente starai meglio senza di noi"), non lo posso sapere, ma ho scelto di rischiare perché l'alternativa era il dubbio. Il sottile ma bastardo dubbio di non essere amato: io non rinuncio all'amore e se deciderò di farlo (vedi: non mi metto più con nessuna manco se mi sparano) allora mi vivo la vità in libertà senza sotterfugi e menzogne per cui non sono portato.
Vorrei esserci portato, ma è troppo faticoso stare dietro a mille false verità da raccontare e io sono pigro! :mexican:


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Ottobre 2012)

*R: Solita storia ...*



demoralizio ha detto:


> E' sbagliato.
> Ho mosso una così grande montagna di merda in un momento così di merda (soprattutto per altre cose, fa te!) che la mia pancia non è mai stata convinta della mia decisione, io amo lei, amo loro, sto facendo soffrire le famiglie, sono in una casa che non è la mia.
> 
> Ma dovevo farlo, perché non sono più quello di prima. Non sto scegliendo quello che mi farà stare meglio (come mi ha ripetuto tante volte lei: "difficilmente starai meglio senza di noi"), non lo posso sapere, ma ho scelto di rischiare perché l'alternativa era il dubbio. Il sottile ma bastardo dubbio di non essere amato: io non rinuncio all'amore e se deciderò di farlo (vedi: non mi metto più con nessuna manco se mi sparano) allora mi vivo la vità in libertà senza sotterfugi e menzogne per cui non sono portato.
> Vorrei esserci portato, ma è troppo faticoso stare dietro a mille false verità da raccontare e io sono pigro! :mexican:


Sei un grande


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> E' sbagliato.
> Ho mosso una così grande montagna di merda in un momento così di merda (soprattutto per altre cose, fa te!) che la mia pancia non è mai stata convinta della mia decisione, io amo lei, amo loro, sto facendo soffrire le famiglie, sono in una casa che non è la mia.
> 
> Ma dovevo farlo, perché non sono più quello di prima. Non sto scegliendo quello che mi farà stare meglio (come mi ha ripetuto tante volte lei: "difficilmente starai meglio senza di noi"), non lo posso sapere, *ma ho scelto di rischiare perché l'alternativa era il dubbio. Il sottile ma bastardo dubbio di non essere amato*: io non rinuncio all'amore e se deciderò di farlo (vedi: non mi metto più con nessuna manco se mi sparano) allora mi vivo la vità in libertà senza sotterfugi e menzogne per cui non sono portato.
> Vorrei esserci portato, ma è troppo faticoso stare dietro a mille false verità da raccontare e io sono pigro! :mexican:



Scusa se mi ripeto, ma quando leggo certe tue frasi che potrei aver scritto io pari pari non posso che farti sentire la mia vicinanza emotiva con un piccolo scritto...
Quel dubbio è la cosa più devastante per chi ha un animo sensibile, quindi te lo devi togliere con qualsiasi mezzo.
E vedrai che ce la fai a farlo sparire, sono gli eventi stessi che faranno questo.
Sei una persona stupenda!
Vorrei tanto dirlo alla tua compagna.
Non conosco tante persone così profonde, le più si accontentano di un quieto vivere, di conservare quel benessere così superficiale, non sono tanti che vogliono scavare...
Ma io sono esattamente come te, io scavo in profondità e nessuno mi capisce, infatti ho rinunciato a parlarne con chi ritenevo amico e forse lo è anche, è solo che non riesce a comprendere l'importanza di certe cose...non ci arriva proprio.
Anche la mia è una battaglia molto personale.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> E' sbagliato.
> Ho mosso una così grande montagna di merda in un momento così di merda (soprattutto per altre cose, fa te!) che la mia pancia non è mai stata convinta della mia decisione, io amo lei, amo loro, sto facendo soffrire le famiglie, sono in una casa che non è la mia.
> 
> Ma dovevo farlo, perché non sono più quello di prima. Non sto scegliendo quello che mi farà stare meglio (come mi ha ripetuto tante volte lei: "difficilmente starai meglio senza di noi"), non lo posso sapere, ma ho scelto di rischiare perché* l'alternativa era il dubbio*. Il sottile ma bastardo dubbio di non essere amato: io non rinuncio all'amore e se deciderò di farlo (vedi: non mi metto più con nessuna manco se mi sparano) allora mi vivo la vità in libertà senza sotterfugi e menzogne per cui non sono portato.
> Vorrei esserci portato, ma è troppo faticoso stare dietro a mille false verità da raccontare e io sono pigro! :mexican:



Demo...

Ma anche uscendo di casa e tutto, il dubbio rimane. Il dubbio di non essere amato, il dubbio di essere amato. Rimane.
O ti aspetti di capire qualcosa amputandoti?
Senza spendere una parola di giustificazione per la tua compagna, posso però capire che una persona non si metta a correre dietro a un uomo che ha preso una decisione.
Io rispetterei il volere del mio compagno. 

Mio marito mi rinfacciava che non cercavo di consolarlo abbastanza... che non reagivo quando mi diceva certe cose... le prendeva come un atto di disinteresse. Per me era la vergogna, il sentirmi inadatta a rispondergli.
E quando nulla migliorò per mesi e mesi e mesi (ma noi non ci amavamo proprio, nè io lui, nè lui me) io vidi che non era possibile fare alcunchè. E presi la mia decisione.

Non sempre chi fugge si trova rincorso da chi lo ama. Anche quando lo ama.

Scusa Demo, so che per te è stata una scelta difficile e dolorosa, e la rispetto. Ma temo davvero che te ne pentirai vivamente.
Non riesco a vedere come da questa situazione potrebbe venirtene una conoscenza maggiore di quella che hai.
Perchè, ripeto, tutto ciò che magari sogni che ora lei faccia, lei magari non lo farà, ma ancora non saprai se non lo fa per disinteresse o per rassegnazione.

Se ti ama davvero... lo avresti scoperto dentro di te solo negli anni, da come si comporta giorno per giorno.
E intanto ti sei amputato dai tuoi figli, la tua casa, da lei.

Non sono parole leggere le mie. Ma almeno una voce per mettere in discussione la tua consapevolezza e decisione, può aiutarti. nel senso che. Se troverai le mie parole vuote e false, allora avrai davvero deciso per il tuo meglio.
Se invece ti risuona qualcosa dentro, magari puoi pensarci ancora un poco.


----------



## demoralizio (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io sono esattamente come te, io scavo in profondità e nessuno mi capisce, infatti ho rinunciato a parlarne con chi ritenevo amico e forse lo è anche, è solo che non riesce a comprendere l'importanza di certe cose...non ci arriva proprio.
> Anche la mia è una battaglia molto personale.


E' così personale che anche lei non ha capito il motivo, l'ultimo periodo prima di uscire di scena è stato gratificante, come se stessimo vivendo dei ricordi prima che diventino tali.
Quindi uno si chiede (compreso me): "ma perché lo fai?" - è una domanda leggittima in quanto io ultimamente stavo bene in famiglia...

Ma... l'ho già scritto... anche due amici stanno bene insieme, ma io voglio di più, io voglio una persona che mi stima e a cui faccio sesso. Pretendo troppo? Allora voglio il troppo.


----------



## testardaSempre (10 Ottobre 2012)

mi intrometto timidamente... ho letto un po la vicenda che sembra tratta da beautiful tra l'altro..
vorrei dire soltanto una cosa, sono una traditrice seriale, amo profondamente il mio uomo e mi fido ciecamente solo di lui, abbiamo costruito tanto in tanti anni e stiamo bene insieme, ci cerchiamo per passare "del tempo di ottima qualità" insieme, ma io inframmezzo incontri di sesso con un altro uomo.
solo esclusivamente sesso, non c'è amore in questo, forse un po di affetto certo e stima reciproca, ma non è un uomo col quale farei progetti per esempio. non so bene perchè abbia bisogno saltuariamente di un incontro clandestino, forse mi fa sentire viva, forse è solo un modo per sentirmi libera di infrangere le convenzioni che la società impone ma che non sento mie.
sono una voce fuori da tutti i cori, non la scienza infusa, ma onestamente non capisco perchè si debba dare addosso a una persona solo perchè pensa fuori dagli schemi comuni.
io credo che tu ti sia innamorato profondamente proprio del suo essere "particolare" credo che questa persona che non capisce il tuo stato e crede di aver fatto qualcosa di proibito solo ed esclusamente per se stessa, che non si prostra ai tuoi piedi implorandoti di perdonare, dimenticare o tornare.... semplicemente non ragioni come te e si trovi spaesata tanto quanto te, ci hai pensato?
l'hai lasciata a casa da sola con i vostri figli, a preoccuparsi di ogni cosa e probabilmente a preoccuparsi anche di te, così distante e così "incapibile".
ti faccio una domanda: quando sei con lei cosa provi? e lei? quando siete insieme cosa prova? 
forse è su questo che devi concentrarti per decidere cosa fare di voi due. se lei non ti volesse piu, a questo punto, semplicemente avrebbe detto BASTA, ABBIAMO CHIUSO. ADDIO.
se chiarisci questo, se capisci che c'è una base di sentimenti comuni, tutto il resto si puo risolvere.

poi...sarò cinica... ma nei rapporti dopo il primo anno di passione e amore intenso, si passa a un sentimento molto piu complesso che nn c'entra nè con la passione n'è con le farfalle nello stomaco, è un sentimento ragionato, che ti fa stare bene ma che va costruito da entrambi con compromessi e logica.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> mi intrometto timidamente... ho letto un po la vicenda che sembra tratta da beautiful tra l'altro..
> vorrei dire soltanto una cosa, sono una traditrice seriale, amo profondamente il mio uomo e mi fido ciecamente solo di lui, abbiamo costruito tanto in tanti anni e stiamo bene insieme, ci cerchiamo per passare "del tempo di ottima qualità" insieme, ma io inframmezzo incontri di sesso con un altro uomo.
> solo esclusivamente sesso, non c'è amore in questo, forse un po di affetto certo e stima reciproca, ma non è un uomo col quale farei progetti per esempio. non so bene perchè abbia bisogno saltuariamente di un incontro clandestino, forse mi fa sentire viva, forse è solo un modo per sentirmi libera di infrangere le convenzioni che la società impone ma che non sento mie.
> sono una voce fuori da tutti i cori, non la scienza infusa, ma onestamente non capisco perchè si debba dare addosso a una persona solo perchè pensa fuori dagli schemi comuni.
> ...


cioè mo la colpa è di Demo?? no...tanto per capire....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> mi intrometto timidamente... ho letto un po la vicenda che sembra tratta da beautiful tra l'altro..
> vorrei dire soltanto una cosa, sono una traditrice seriale, amo profondamente il mio uomo e mi fido ciecamente solo di lui, abbiamo costruito tanto in tanti anni e stiamo bene insieme, ci cerchiamo per passare "del tempo di ottima qualità" insieme, ma io inframmezzo incontri di sesso con un altro uomo.
> solo esclusivamente sesso, non c'è amore in questo, forse un po di affetto certo e stima reciproca, ma non è un uomo col quale farei progetti per esempio. non so bene perchè abbia bisogno saltuariamente di un incontro clandestino, forse mi fa sentire viva, forse è solo un modo per sentirmi libera di infrangere le convenzioni che la società impone ma che non sento mie.
> sono una voce fuori da tutti i cori, non la scienza infusa, ma onestamente non capisco perchè si debba dare addosso a una persona solo perchè pensa fuori dagli schemi comuni.
> ...


Tu 
mi
Piaci.:up::up::up:


----------



## testardaSempre (10 Ottobre 2012)

Noo, dico che visto che a lei ci tiene e visto che è lui che si è allontanato, prima di convincersi che non è rimasto un sentimento da salvare deve capire cosa c'è anche nella testa e nel cuore di lei. Perche lui sta decidendo x entrambi ma lo fa da solo.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> Noo, dico che visto che a lei ci tiene e visto che è lui che si è allontanato, prima di convincersi che non è rimasto un sentimento da salvare deve capire cosa c'è anche nella testa e nel cuore di lei. Perche lui sta decidendo x entrambi ma lo fa da solo.


Anche lei quando ha tradito ha deciso per entrambi... DA SOLA ... e quando si tradisce si devono avere le palle anche per pagarne le conseguenze! è troppo facile di che hai sbagliato...dopo!


----------



## Eliade (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Anche lei quando ha tradito ha deciso per entrambi... DA SOLA ... e quando si tradisce si devono avere le palle anche per pagarne le conseguenze! è troppo facile di che hai sbagliato...dopo!


Quoto!!! :up:

Potrei aggiungere ma...mi trattengo...quoto la mia gemella separata alla nascita..:rotfl:


----------



## Carola (10 Ottobre 2012)

però però..arrivo io
demo non puo essere stata una sbandata? in una vita intera? cosa cercava cosa voleva? lo hai chiesto a tua moglie?  
qnt è durato sto tradimento?


----------



## testardaSempre (10 Ottobre 2012)

Mi è parso di capire 1. Che sia convinta di non aver sbagliato, e 2. Che non abbia chiesto quindi scusa. e ha deciso per entrambi di rimanere con lui no? È lui che ha deciso di separarsi...o non ho capito io la situazione? Qui si parte dal presupposto che tradendo si rovini la coppia e io è su questo che non sono daccordo, al momento la coppia l' ha divisa lui.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> Mi è parso di capire 1. Che sia convinta di non aver sbagliato, e 2. Che non abbia chiesto quindi scusa. e ha deciso per entrambi di rimanere con lui no? È lui che ha deciso di separarsi...o non ho capito io la situazione? Qui si parte dal presupposto che tradendo si rovini la coppia e io è su questo che non sono daccordo, al momento la coppia l' ha divisa lui.


è ma tu parli del fatto compiuto! 

e no! vai a monte! perchè il suo decire di "dividere" la coppia è una conseguenza di quello che ha fatto lei! 
quindi ti rifaccio la domanda: adesso la colpa è di demo che oltre a beccarsi le corna ha pure deciso di divedere la coppia? ragazzi ma qui davvero stiamo rasentando l'assurdo è


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è ma tu parli del fatto compiuto!
> 
> e no! vai a monte! perchè il suo decire di "dividere" la coppia è una conseguenza di quello che ha fatto lei!
> quindi ti rifaccio la domanda: adesso la colpa è di demo che oltre a beccarsi le corna ha pure deciso di divedere la coppia? ragazzi ma qui davvero stiamo rasentando l'assurdo è



Io non penso che sia "colpa" di Demo.

Io temo che Demo si stia tagliando i testicoli nel tentativo di stare meglio, e che forse ci sono altre strade.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non penso che sia "colpa" di Demo.
> 
> Io temo che Demo si stia tagliando i testicoli nel tentativo di stare meglio, e che forse ci sono altre strade.


quali Nau? se non riesce a perdonarla?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quali Nau? se non riesce a perdonarla?



A me sembra che lui stia disperatamente aspettando un segno o un gesto di lei.
Che se ne sia andato sperando che questo lo faccia sentire più pulito, mentre invece tutto il suo corpo gli urla di stare a casa sua, coi suoi figli, con la sua donna, che ama ancora, lo ha detto lui.

Dice che non può vivere col dubbio, ma così vivrà col dubbio, e senza le persone che ama.

Magari sbaglio, ma non è una questione di perdono, ma di paura di non essere amato.

Un'altra strada potrebbe essere semplicemente darsi più tempo...

Non lo so Simy, non lo so. Mi sembra solo che si stia ammazzando con le sue mani. Certo, per colpa di lei. Ma è a lui che penso.


----------



## Eliade (10 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> Mi è parso di capire 1. Che sia convinta di non aver sbagliato, e 2. Che non abbia chiesto quindi scusa. e ha deciso per entrambi di rimanere con lui no? È lui che ha deciso di separarsi...o non ho capito io la situazione? Qui si parte dal presupposto che tradendo si rovini la coppia e io è su questo che non sono daccordo, al momento la coppia l' ha divisa lui.


Già al punto uno dovrebbe fermarsi...che sia convinta o non, ha fatto un qualcosa che è motivo di sofferenza per il marito, questo dovrebbe bastare non dico a chiedere scusa, ma almeno ad avere un atteggiamento diverso.

Quanto al punto 2., lei ha sempre deciso per entrambi, sia quando ha tradito che dopo...cosa sbagliata, soprattutto dopo si deve decidere insieme, altrimenti anche il marito può scegliere di decidere per entrambi, cos' come ha fatto.

Tu non sarai d'accordo che il tradimento rovini la coppia, forse lo sarà anche tuo marito..ma questo non vale per demo, e la moglie lo sapeva benissimo, visto che fino al tradimento anche lei la pensava così.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Già al punto uno dovrebbe fermarsi...che sia convinta o non, ha fatto un qualcosa che è motivo di sofferenza per il marito, questo dovrebbe bastare non dico a chiedere scusa, ma almeno ad avere un atteggiamento diverso.
> 
> Quanto al punto 2., lei ha sempre deciso per entrambi, sia quando ha tradito che dopo...cosa sbagliata, soprattutto dopo si deve decidere insieme, altrimenti anche il marito può scegliere di decidere per entrambi, cos' come ha fatto.
> 
> Tu non sarai d'accordo che il tradimento rovini la coppia, forse lo sarà anche tuo marito..ma questo non vale per demo, e la moglie lo sapeva benissimo, visto che fino al tradimento anche lei la pensava così.


quoto:up:


----------



## Eliade (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me sembra che lui stia disperatamente aspettando un segno o un gesto di lei.
> Che se ne sia andato sperando che questo lo faccia sentire più pulito, mentre invece tutto il suo corpo gli urla di stare a casa sua, coi suoi figli, con la sua donna, che ama ancora, lo ha detto lui.
> 
> Dice che non può vivere col dubbio, ma così vivrà col dubbio, e senza le persone che ama.
> ...


Anche io penso che lui sia aspettando un gesto di lei...gesto che però non mi sembra nemmeno preso in considerazione da lei. 
Amerà ancora la moglie, ma forse non è disposto ad elemosinare un qualcosa da lei..


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me sembra che lui stia disperatamente aspettando un segno o un gesto di lei.
> Che se ne sia andato sperando che questo lo faccia sentire più pulito, mentre invece tutto il suo corpo gli urla di stare a casa sua, coi suoi figli, con la sua donna, che ama ancora, lo ha detto lui.
> 
> Dice che non può vivere col dubbio, ma così vivrà col dubbio, e senza le persone che ama.
> ...


e magari se il gesto arriverà le cose cambieranno...
non è detto che l'allontanamento sia definitivo...però a volte aiuta a capire cosa in realtà veramente si vuole fare!

può darsi che questo allontanamento li "riavvicini" oppure che li separi definitivamente


----------



## Daniele (10 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> Noo, dico che visto che a lei ci tiene e visto che è lui che si è allontanato, prima di convincersi che non è rimasto un sentimento da salvare deve capire cosa c'è anche nella testa e nel cuore di lei. Perche lui sta decidendo x entrambi ma lo fa da solo.


Ma lui ne ha pieno diritto, perchè lei prima di lui ha deciso per entrambi e penso che sia chiaro e evidente che un tradimento subito si saluta con una pedata nel culo al traditore, se non lo hai mai supposto possibile, bhe considera che i più la pensano così.
Ciao


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Già al punto uno dovrebbe fermarsi...che sia convinta o non, ha fatto un qualcosa che è motivo di sofferenza per il marito, questo dovrebbe bastare non dico a chiedere scusa, ma almeno ad avere un atteggiamento diverso.
> 
> Quanto al punto 2., lei ha sempre deciso per entrambi, sia quando ha tradito che dopo...cosa sbagliata, soprattutto dopo si deve decidere insieme, altrimenti anche il marito può scegliere di decidere per entrambi, cos' come ha fatto.
> 
> Tu non sarai d'accordo che il tradimento rovini la coppia, forse lo sarà anche tuo marito..ma questo non vale per demo, e la moglie lo sapeva benissimo, visto che fino al tradimento anche lei la pensava così.


Quoto.


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e magari se il gesto arriverà le cose cambieranno...
> non è detto che l'allontanamento sia definitivo...però a volte aiuta a capire cosa in realtà veramente si vuole fare!
> 
> può darsi che questo allontanamento li "riavvicini" oppure che li separi definitivamente


E non è poco, in ogni modo otterrà qualcosa. Anche se per ora è una magra consolazione, forse.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E non è poco, in ogni modo otterrà qualcosa. Anche se per ora è una magra consolazione, forse.


Non forse...
Hai c'entrato il punto, secondo me.

Far na roba per ripicca, o per conseguenza ad una offesa ricevuta è sempre una magra consolazione eh?

Ti mollo perchè mi hai tradito: non aggiusta un cazzo dentro di te.

Ipso facto, non ti toglie le corna in testa.


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non forse...
> Hai c'entrato il punto, secondo me.
> 
> Far na roba per ripicca, o per conseguenza ad una offesa ricevuta è sempre una magra consolazione eh?
> ...


Da quello che ho letto, demo non sta agendo per orgoglio o ripicca.
Lo ha spiegato bene lui, non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, demo non sta agendo per orgoglio o ripicca.
> Lo ha spiegato bene lui, non aggiungo altro.



quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, demo non sta agendo per orgoglio o ripicca.
> Lo ha spiegato bene lui, non aggiungo altro.


Si lo penso anch'io.
Ma sai meglio di me
Che la ferita che si riceve a scoprire di essere traditi non è una cosa da poco.

E l'orgoglio ferito
ci fa giocare brutti scherzi a noi stessi.

E magari finiamo per fare una cosa

che

non volevamo veramente.

Lungi da me dire
che 

Demoralizio sbaglia...anzi...

Lo trovo un uomo molto coraggioso.


----------



## demoralizio (10 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> mi intrometto timidamente... ho letto un po la vicenda che sembra tratta da beautiful tra l'altro..



Beautiful? A me sembra più il pianeta della merda




testardaSempre ha detto:


> io credo che tu ti sia innamorato profondamente proprio del suo essere "particolare" credo che questa persona che non capisce il tuo stato e crede di aver fatto qualcosa di proibito solo ed esclusamente per se stessa, che non si prostra ai tuoi piedi implorandoti di perdonare, dimenticare o tornare.... semplicemente non ragioni come te e si trovi spaesata tanto quanto te, ci hai pensato?



Sì, ci ho pensato e non voglio vivere con una persona così. Non perché è una brutta persona, ma perché conosco i miei limiti




testardaSempre ha detto:


> l'hai lasciata a casa da sola con i vostri figli, a preoccuparsi di ogni cosa e probabilmente a preoccuparsi anche di te, così distante e così "incapibile".



Ragioni proprio come lei, la martirizzazione quando vi fa comodo è un'arma sublime, il darsi forza dando la colpa dei propri mali a qualcun'altro però è angosciante.




testardaSempre ha detto:


> ti faccio una domanda: quando sei con lei cosa provi? e lei? quando siete insieme cosa prova?



Stiamo bene, dannatamente bene. Ma come ho già spiegato in questo 3d la questione non è incentrata (solo) sul tradimento. Lei mi ha negato la possibilità di amarla per troppo tempo, non ha incanalato la sua ritrovata voglia di vivere (ottenuta con metodi secondo me discutibili) di quel periodo nella coppia, se l'è tenuta stretta ritenenendomi probabilmente un'incombenza, il mostro della routine. Questo è mortificante.




testardaSempre ha detto:


> forse è su questo che devi concentrarti per decidere cosa fare di voi due. se lei non ti volesse piu, a questo punto, semplicemente avrebbe detto BASTA, ABBIAMO CHIUSO. ADDIO.
> se chiarisci questo, se capisci che c'è una base di sentimenti comuni, tutto il resto si puo risolvere.



A forza di aspettare domande dal cielo mi sono scottato la testa. Ho atteso troppo, adesso basta. Adesso vengo io, con la mia sofferenza, con i miei figli, con il mio futuro. Parto da una base che è senza di lei, se cambiasse sarebbe bello ma non più con compromessi inaccettabili. Qualcuno dovrà pure prendere delle decisioni in questo mondo basato sulla giustificazione?




testardaSempre ha detto:


> poi...sarò cinica... ma nei rapporti dopo il primo anno di passione e amore intenso, si passa a un sentimento molto piu complesso che nn c'entra nè con la passione n'è con le farfalle nello stomaco, è un sentimento ragionato, che ti fa stare bene ma che va costruito da entrambi con compromessi e logica.



Spero che tuo marito, se mai ti dovesse beccare e non glielo auguro, la pensi come te. Non come me.


----------



## demoralizio (10 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche io penso che lui sia aspettando un gesto di lei...gesto che però non mi sembra nemmeno preso in considerazione da lei.
> Amerà ancora la moglie, ma forse non è disposto ad elemosinare un qualcosa da lei..


Il problema non sono io, infatti. In discussione c'è il suo amore, anzi il concetto che ha lei di amore.

Io ho elemosinato per così tanto tempo un po' d'attenzione che ti assicuro il 90% delle persone in questo forum avrebbero mandato in culo il mondo. In quel momento davo come motivazione i su e giù della vita sentimentale, cose che ci stanno di cui comunque ho provato a parlargliene. Lei mi rispondeva che non vedeva tutti questi problemi.

Ragazzi, è tutto davvero troppo sbagliato, denota una mente che ha bisogno di scontrarsi con la realtà di persone che non ascoltano le cazzate.

L'ho già scritto, probabilmente sto facendo un favore al suo prossimo compagno


----------



## kurdt (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ladies and gentleman, i'm back. 

@Demoralizio : Massimo rispetto per la tua scelta, qualcuno continua a considerarla una scelta dettata solo dall'orgoglio, mentre io ci vedo il desiderio di dimostrare, anche a se stesso, che si vale di più di come si viene considerati. 

Per stare con qualcuno è necessario essere sullo stesso piano, quello che stai facendo ora è solo ritrovare te stesso, per una volta, da solo, e non più in coppia. 

E attenzione, non stai facendo un favore al suo prossimo compagno, perchè le persone non cambiano, stai facendo solo un favore a te stesso, allontanandoti da una fabbrica di cazzate. 




testardaSempre ha detto:


> mi intrometto timidamente... ho letto un po la vicenda che sembra tratta da beautiful tra l'altro..
> vorrei dire soltanto una cosa, sono una traditrice seriale, amo profondamente il mio uomo e mi fido ciecamente solo di lui,


Cosa intendi con "mi fido ciecamente? Che non ti menta? Che non ti tradisca? 



testardaSempre ha detto:


> abbiamo costruito tanto in tanti anni e stiamo bene insieme, ci cerchiamo per passare "del tempo di ottima qualità" insieme, ma io inframmezzo incontri di sesso con un altro uomo.
> solo esclusivamente sesso, non c'è amore in questo, forse un po di affetto certo e stima reciproca, ma non è un uomo col quale farei progetti per esempio. non so bene perchè abbia bisogno saltuariamente di un incontro clandestino, forse mi fa sentire viva, forse è solo un modo per sentirmi libera di infrangere le convenzioni che la società impone ma che non sento mie.


Perfetto, tu non le senti tue, ma il tuo uomo lo sa? Altrimenti stai solo sbrodolando fuffa e cazzate, spero te ne renda conto.


testardaSempre ha detto:


> sono una voce fuori da tutti i cori, non la scienza infusa, ma onestamente non capisco perchè si debba dare addosso a una persona solo perchè pensa fuori dagli schemi comuni.
> io credo che tu ti sia innamorato profondamente proprio del suo essere "particolare" credo che questa persona che non capisce il tuo stato e crede di aver fatto qualcosa di proibito solo ed esclusamente per se stessa, che non si prostra ai tuoi piedi implorandoti di perdonare, dimenticare o tornare.... semplicemente non ragioni come te e si trovi spaesata tanto quanto te, ci hai pensato?


Oh, è incredibile come tutte le traditrici seriali ragionino nello stesso modo, tutte. Siete fatte con lo stampino. :rotfl: E poi saresti una voce fuori dal coro. Muahahahahahahahahaha 

Se fossi sufficientemente intelligente capiresti che lui è l'unico dei due che ha sempre pensato all'altra, si capisce anche da come scrive, e per una volta, UNA ha deciso di pensare a se stesso, e sua moglie NON RIESCE A CAPIRLO. 
L'unica persona che manca d'empatia è lei, e tu, stampino. [/QUOTE]



testardaSempre ha detto:


> l'hai lasciata a casa da sola con i vostri figli, a preoccuparsi di ogni cosa e probabilmente a preoccuparsi anche di te, così distante e così "incapibile".
> ti faccio una domanda: quando sei con lei cosa provi? e lei? quando siete insieme cosa prova?
> forse è su questo che devi concentrarti per decidere cosa fare di voi due. se lei non ti volesse piu, a questo punto, semplicemente avrebbe detto BASTA, ABBIAMO CHIUSO. ADDIO.
> se chiarisci questo, se capisci che c'è una base di sentimenti comuni, tutto il resto si puo risolvere.


Ma è così difficile capire che è lui che non vuole una persona come lei? Lui, per una volta, sta dicendo "Bellezza, abbiamo chiuso". 

Ora capisco che terrorizzi l'idea che ci siano delle conseguenze alle proprie azioni, ma, tesoro, se costruisci una montagna di merda, PRIMA O POI CROLLA. E spesso un po' di quella merda ti sporcherà il vestito. 



testardaSempre ha detto:


> poi...sarò cinica... ma nei rapporti dopo il primo anno di passione e amore intenso, si passa a un sentimento molto piu complesso che nn c'entra nè con la passione n'è con le farfalle nello stomaco, è un sentimento ragionato, che ti fa stare bene ma che va costruito da entrambi con compromessi e logica.


Compromessi e logica? Quali compromessi? Si parla di compromesso quando entrambi conoscono la situazione, non quando una imbottisce l'altro di cazzate, riprenditi.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il problema non sono io, infatti. In discussione c'è il suo amore, anzi il concetto che ha lei di amore.
> 
> Io ho elemosinato per così tanto tempo un po' d'attenzione che ti assicuro il 90% delle persone in questo forum avrebbero mandato in culo il mondo. In quel momento davo come motivazione i su e giù della vita sentimentale, cose che ci stanno di cui comunque ho provato a parlargliene. Lei mi rispondeva che non vedeva tutti questi problemi.
> 
> ...


Demo, ma allora tu sei arrivato alla conclusione di aver sposato la donna sbagliata?
Di aver commesso un grande errore di valutazione?
Il concetto che abbiamo di amore cambia sai negli anni?
O no?

Ma se hai elemosinato 
Non oso pensare all'incazzatura poi...


----------



## demoralizio (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Demo, ma allora tu sei arrivato alla conclusione di aver sposato la donna sbagliata?
> Di aver commesso un grande errore di valutazione?
> Il concetto che abbiamo di amore cambia sai negli anni?
> O no?
> ...


Non l'ho sposata :up:
Ci ho fatto solo dei figli 

Non sono ancora arrivato ad una conclusione intesa come definitiva, c'è un'ombra di dubbio dettato dall'amore che provo e dal fatto che quando condividiamo delle cose stiamo bene.

Ma io dovrei aspettare che lei dall'alto del suo trono fatto di testicoli (i miei) mi dispensi della sua attenzione? Ma che cazzo sono, un tamagotchi?????

No no, ragas... il concetto d'amore può mutare come io ho mutato tante volte le mie idee e la mia vita, ma se esso non ti gratifica e non ti fa essere importante almeno per quella persona al mondo non ne vale la pena.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non l'ho sposata :up:
> Ci ho fatto solo dei figli
> 
> Non sono ancora arrivato ad una conclusione intesa come definitiva, c'è un'ombra di dubbio dettato dall'amore che provo e dal fatto che quando condividiamo delle cose stiamo bene.
> ...



Ah ma se non sei sposato ti eviti tutta la trafila della separazion no?
Anche se appunto i figli sono i figli.
Ma mia figlia dice che basta immaginarsi di vivere in due case.

Sul tamagotchi...

Ma cosa credi Demo?
Io per una carissima amica sono il suo tamagotchi no?

Ohi se lei si diverte così...
Perchè impedirglielo?

Ma non per fare polemica...
Ma capisci anche tu che dal mio punto di vista...faccio distinzioni tra sposati e non.
Perchè ok, quei patti che facciamo tra noi stessi e una donna restano tra noi due...

Ma l'ipegno e l'obbligo di fedeltà in un matrimonio è preso davanti alla comunità civile, allo stato Italiano ecc..ecc..ecc...

Cioè io vengo da un mondo, in cui, proprio le donne, ti dicono...se mi vuoi sposare hai intenzioni serie...altrimenti non vuoi impegnarti sul serio...ma mi rendo conto di essere nel....piccolo...mondo antico!

Osservo che se i miei suoceri non avrebbero MAI tollerato che i loro figli convivessero...ora non fanno tante storie per i nipoti, che dicono...noi andiamo a convivere...


----------



## demoralizio (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ma se non sei sposato ti eviti tutta la trafila della separazion no?


Tutte le fortune eh? 


contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche se appunto i figli sono i figli.


Emm... ecco che la fortuna si trasforma in bestemmia




contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia figlia dice che basta immaginarsi di vivere in due case.


Spiegalo ai miei bimbi di 4 anni, per favore.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non per fare polemica...
> Ma capisci anche tu che dal mio punto di vista...faccio distinzioni tra sposati e non.
> Perchè ok, quei patti che facciamo tra noi stessi e una donna restano tra noi due...
> 
> Ma l'ipegno e l'obbligo di fedeltà in un matrimonio è preso davanti alla comunità civile, allo stato Italiano ecc..ecc..ecc...


Ma [inserisci bestemmia a caso qua]!!!!! Bastava dirlo prima conte! Dillo prima che io accenda un mutuo e faccia dei figli con te. Prima che scommetta la mia vita su di te. Dimmi "amore, guarda, io ti amo tanto tanto tanto tanto, però sappi che non essendo sposati alla prima crisi di identità/coppia/soldi/influenza/sovrappeso non mi sento in dovere di risolverla con te ma la risolvo a modo mio."
Questo sarebbe giocare leale.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Tutte le fortune eh?
> 
> 
> Emm... ecco che la fortuna si trasforma in bestemmia
> ...


Si ma non per fare l'avvocato del diavolo...
Chi di noi è in grado di prevedere la propria esistenza?
Quanti dicono, ah io non farò mai questo o quello e poi invece...
Cavoli però credimi io nel mio piccolo le crisi ecc...ecc...o le risolvevo a modo mio...o si finiva nel nulla eh?
Ammetto comunque, con il senno del poi, di aver usato rappresaglie mica da poco...eh?


----------



## demoralizio (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma non per fare l'avvocato del diavolo...
> Chi di noi è in grado di prevedere la propria esistenza?
> Quanti dicono, ah io non farò mai questo o quello e poi invece...
> Cavoli però credimi io nel mio piccolo le crisi ecc...ecc...o le risolvevo a modo mio...o si finiva nel nulla eh?
> Ammetto comunque, con il senno del poi, di aver usato rappresaglie mica da poco...eh?


Conte, sei tu che hai tirato in ballo l'argomento convivenza vs matrimonio dove:

convivenza = ti voglio bene ma scopo anche con altri e tu suca
matrimonio = fedeltà davanti allo stato italiano, la sacra arma dei carabinieri e iddio

di conseguenza, uno non può scoprirlo in "corso d'opera" che è convivente...

<< cazzo... sono convivente, e il convivente può chiavare chi vuole! Iuppidu!! >>

PS: forse appaio troppo saccente o sicuro, in realtà mi rendo conto di non sapere un cazzo ma devo mettere dei paletti altrimenti va a finire che sono io quello che ha scopato in giro


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Conte, sei tu che hai tirato in ballo l'argomento convivenza vs matrimonio dove:
> 
> convivenza = ti voglio bene ma scopo anche con altri e tu suca
> matrimonio = fedeltà davanti allo stato italiano, la sacra arma dei carabinieri e iddio
> ...


Non mi sono spiegato bene
Ho solo detto che tra conviventi vige quello che ci si promette in privato.
Nel matrimonio le promesse sono legata da vincoli legali. Ed è più difficile scioglierle.

No assolutamente, a me sembri molto umano.

Guarda che io sono per la condivisione di tutto, non per il tradimento eh?
Io sarei stato per...
Caro ho sto qua che mi fa la corte, sento che potrei finirci anche a letto...che facciamo?

Non ho mai pensato che da conviventi ognuno ciula in giro come gli pare...


----------



## demoralizio (10 Ottobre 2012)

Aggiornamento, tanto per rendere la storia meno beauticul e più reality...

Stasera a cena sono venuti i bimbi e lei, ella, essa.
I bimbi dopo due giorni di stasi, si stanno rendendo conto. Uno (il più bastardo dentro) cerca già di marciarci su ("voglio andare da papà che lui me lo da il mommo...").

Gli ho fatto portare alcuni loro giochi da mettere nella loro piccola camera, oltre a qualche libro da "leggere" al cesso :mexican:
Erano esaltati, abbiamo mangiato, siamo stati bene. Poi il saluto, e sono arrivati i primi segnali di malinconia... "mamma, portiamo a casa anche papà?", "mi manca tanto papà" e tutte quelle frasi che ti spezzettano quello che rimane del tuo cuore, lo aspirano e lo inceneriscono.
Ma questo fa parte del gioco. Sì, ma del gioco di chi? Chi ha giocato? Chi sta giocando? Cosa si vince?
Ma com'è possibile che l'esistenza sia così difficile? E' difficile? Sai che ci sono cose peggiori?

Alla prossima puntata di "domande a cazzo di cane"


----------



## demoralizio (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato bene
> Ho solo detto che tra conviventi vige quello che ci si promette in privato.
> Nel matrimonio le promesse sono legata da vincoli legali. Ed è più difficile scioglierle.
> 
> ...


Scusa, avevo capito male, vado a bermi qualcosa di forte per riattivare il cervello...











....arghhhhhh ma in questa casa non c'è manco l'acqua!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Aggiornamento, tanto per rendere la storia meno beauticul e più reality...
> 
> Stasera a cena sono venuti i bimbi e lei, ella, essa.
> I bimbi dopo due giorni di stasi, si stanno rendendo conto. Uno (il più bastardo dentro) cerca già di marciarci su ("voglio andare da papà che lui me lo da il mommo...").
> ...


Ti capisco... credimi, ti capisco col sangue.


----------



## testardaSempre (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ok demo, è in tutta questa serata con figli come vi siete posti tu e lei? Perche io non capisco come interagite tra voi. Al di la del fatto che non penso che ciò che ha fatto  lei sia cosi tragico, ora qui sulla discussione ci sei tu e i consigli sono volti a capire cosa puo farti stare meglio. Non chi ha torto o ragione e non di chi sono le colpe. Il punto cruciale è che tu non vedi amore in lei nei tuoi confronti? O che non riesci ad accettare quello che ha fatto? E, per curiosita, esattamente che gesto stai aspettando da lei? Che crolli e dica che non puo vivere senza di te? Ma se hai detto che non ti fidi piu di lei, che ti cambierebbe?
E tu? Tu puoi vivere bene senza di lei?


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> Ok demo, è in tutta questa serata con figli come vi siete posti tu e lei? Perche io non capisco come interagite tra voi.* Al di la del fatto che non penso che ciò che ha fatto lei sia cosi tragico*, ora qui sulla discussione ci sei tu e i consigli sono volti a capire cosa puo farti stare meglio. Non chi ha torto o ragione e non di chi sono le colpe. Il punto cruciale è che tu non vedi amore in lei nei tuoi confronti? O che non riesci ad accettare quello che ha fatto? E, per curiosita, esattamente che gesto stai aspettando da lei? Che crolli e dica che non puo vivere senza di te? Ma se hai detto che non ti fidi piu di lei, che ti cambierebbe?
> E tu? Tu puoi vivere bene senza di lei?



:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma [inserisci bestemmia a caso qua]!!!!! Bastava dirlo prima conte! Dillo prima che io accenda un mutuo e faccia dei figli con te. Prima che scommetta la mia vita su di te. Dimmi "amore, guarda, io ti amo tanto tanto tanto tanto, però sappi che non essendo sposati alla prima crisi di identità/coppia/soldi/influenza/sovrappeso non mi sento in dovere di risolverla con te ma la risolvo a modo mio."
> Questo sarebbe giocare leale.


Spero che la fedifraga ti stia pagando metà del mutuo, spero bene. No, perchè tu sei andato fuori casa e se le paghi anche il mutuo...bhe allora avrai fatto pure bene, ma o strizzarsi i testicoli da soli fa male.
La tua ormai ex compagna deve imparar quali sono le sue responsabilità e deve anche imparare una cosa....che se ti ha tradito voleva dire che aveva troppo tempo libero che non ha dedicato a te o alla famiglia.


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2012)

Cavoli demo

Che situazione..con i bimbi è tutto maledettamente complicato


Non so perché tua moglie abbia fatto quel che ha fatto, se si era innamorata o era sesso
Ha sbagliato ok
Anchese x me non è così grave, se sesso estop
Ma sicuro, sicurissimo valga pena buttare tutto tutto alle ortiche?

Mi stupisce solo qnt sia risoluta lei
Non è che alal fin fine è quello che voleva, la separazione
Io x alcuni momenti l ho desideratato tantissimo enon ho avuto coraggio di dirlo, nemmeno a me stessa
E adesso ci stiamo impegnano ma ti assicuro, molto dura

Perché l’amore può finire, cazzo. Io non so per me come sia . se dovesse essere così credo allora la separazione sia la cosa + giusta
Tu dici di amarla ma lei?

Lo hai chiesto a lei? 
Perché tu mi dai idea  dia spettarti qualcosa da lei che non so se arriverà.
però paralrne e nonf are finta di nulla
io non potrei MAI


----------



## demoralizio (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> Ok demo, è in tutta questa serata con figli come vi siete posti tu e lei?


Bene, mi ha aiutato a preparare i letti (gonfiabili da campeggio lol) per le notti in cui dormiranno da me. Abbiamo chiaccherato, con garbo, io mi sono concentrato sui bambini.
Come ho già scritto, non la odio, non riesco a farlo. Sarebbe tutto più semplice avendo una vittima sacrificale, ma non è così.




testardaSempre ha detto:


> Al di la del fatto che non penso che ciò che ha fatto  lei sia cosi tragico


Se intendi che non ha assassinato nessuno, ok. Che non abbia mai messo a rischio la famiglia (come mi ha detto mille volte lei e come sicuramente penserai tu) no, non ci sto. Il sotterfugio mette a rischio la fiducia, la mancanza di fiducia è una crepa irrecuperabile nella coppia, senza coppia non c'è famiglia. Poi, possiamo ricamarla come vogliamo, mettiamoci un po' di oscar wilde, un po' di ligabue, un po' di frasine da baci perugina, un po' di "si vive una volta sola", un po' di "solo sfogo", mettiamoci tutto quello che contraddistingue un adolescente e cerchiamo di convincere il tradito.
Se il tradito non ci casca, se non snatura il concetto di amore come avete fatto voi perché non sapete amare allora è la fine di tutto



testardaSempre ha detto:


> , ora qui sulla discussione ci sei tu e i consigli sono volti a capire cosa puo farti stare meglio. Non chi ha torto o ragione e non di chi sono le colpe. Il punto cruciale è che tu non vedi amore in lei nei tuoi confronti? O che non riesci ad accettare quello che ha fatto? E, per curiosita, esattamente che gesto stai aspettando da lei? Che crolli e dica che non puo vivere senza di te? Ma se hai detto che non ti fidi piu di lei, che ti cambierebbe?
> E tu? Tu puoi vivere bene senza di lei?


Testarda, mi scuso in anticipo se ti identifico con la mia lei (ragionate in modo molto simile da quello che leggo).
Io credo che voi soffriate di un egocentrismo cosmico spaventoso, come se tutti i movimenti e le azioni di chi vi sta attorno debbano essere rivolte, nel bene o nel male, a voi:

- "tu fuggi per punirmi"
- "tu hai deciso per tutti e due"
- "puoi vivere bene senza di me?"
- "cosa aspetti da me?"

Semplicemente ne ho le palle piene e mi allontano da una persona che ha saputo farmi stare così tanto male, per non parlare del fatto che _non essendo una cosa così tragica_ di sicuro lo rifarà.
Ecco, mi sono preso cura di me stesso, conoscendo i miei limiti. I limiti, voi non li conoscete perché un verso di un qualche cantautore esplicita che "tu non hai limiti, vola con le ali della libertà" o cazzate del genere.
Le ho detto "eccoti la libertà, goditela!". "Non la voglio..."

Ecco il punto, non sapete quel cazzo che volete, forse fino a quando qualcuno non ve lo estirpa dal vostro giardinetto fatto di tante farfalle rumorose. Voi vi credete fuori dalla realtà, e per questo vi sentite unici.

Beh, la realtà è fatta anche di gente che non ascolta le cazzate e che va per la propria strada, va avanti dilaniando famiglie, lasciando nidi, interrompendo progetti. Facendo e facendosi del male, ma alla luce del sole.


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Bene, mi ha aiutato a preparare i letti (gonfiabili da campeggio lol) per le notti in cui dormiranno da me. Abbiamo chiaccherato, con garbo, io mi sono concentrato sui bambini.
> Come ho già scritto, non la odio, non riesco a farlo. Sarebbe tutto più semplice avendo una vittima sacrificale, ma non è così.
> 
> 
> ...



tu non sei un grande, sei un grandissimo!


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Bene, mi ha aiutato a preparare i letti (gonfiabili da campeggio lol) per le notti in cui dormiranno da me. Abbiamo chiaccherato, con garbo, io mi sono concentrato sui bambini.
> Come ho già scritto, non la odio, non riesco a farlo. Sarebbe tutto più semplice avendo una vittima sacrificale, ma non è così.
> 
> 
> ...


quoto e approvo :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2012)

Io "approvo" il coraggio di Demo... non è che immagino, so quanto è dura affrontare lo smarrimento dei figli.

Quello che ho chiesto io, e Rosa, e testarda, mi pare, è: sei sicuro che questo ti farà stare meglio?

Non dubito che lei meriti un bel ceffone che la svegli. Non mi ricordo la storia nei particolari, non so se il suo tradimento io lo considererei devastante o no, ma non importa, importa quanto sia devastante per Demo.
E a leggere delle sue elemosine d'amore, mi si è stretto il cuore.

Il punto è che l'attuazione della scelta di uscire di casa e tutto mi sembra lo renda ancora più infelice.
E allora, continuo a domandargli... sei sicuro?

Magari sì, magari è davvero l'unica cosa da fare per sopravvivere e dopo ricominciare a vivere.

Ma continuo a dare voce alla mia domanda, anche se sono sicuro che continua a farsela anche lui.


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2012)

Hai ragione demo
Non ci sono scuse
La crepa c’è e rimane

Mio marito reagiona  credo come te
Unica  cosa che potrebbe trattenrerlo è che x anni, non c’è stato x niente.
Annis enza condivisione senza sesso
Ma anche questo non è un motivo suff x tradire, lo so bene.oddio al seconda anche si

Però x dirti, se mi avesse tradito lui, dilanaita quello che vuoi ma potrei perdonare, proprio perchè in quegli anni tra noi nulla c’era se non 48 ore di week end che non bastano a fare famiglia

Tu c’eri? Non ti arrivavano richeiste di non so aiuto da tua moglie che tu non ritenevi importanti? questo elemosinare amroe tuo none ra anche il suo per caso

però scusami io non ricordo  bene la storia  solo so che elemosinare è devastante e io l'ho fatto per anni, forse nelal maneira peggiore, aggredendo..ma era cmq una richiesta di cui tutti si accorgevanot ranne mio marito


----------



## kurdt (11 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io "approvo" il coraggio di Demo... non è che immagino, so quanto è dura affrontare lo smarrimento dei figli.
> 
> Quello che ho chiesto io, e Rosa, e testarda, mi pare, è: sei sicuro che questo ti farà stare meglio?
> 
> ...


Nausicaa (bel nick, tralaltro) a volte bisogna fare cose che possono farci male. Se ho un braccio in cancrena l'unica scelta è farmelo amputare, soffrirò magari, ma resto vivo.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io "approvo" il coraggio di Demo... non è che immagino, so quanto è dura affrontare lo smarrimento dei figli.
> 
> Quello che ho chiesto io, e Rosa, e testarda, mi pare, è: sei sicuro che questo ti farà stare meglio?
> 
> ...



A volte le scelte sono dolorose....ma forse sono quelle giuste!
dopo la tempesta torna sempre il sereno! 



kurdt ha detto:


> Nausicaa (bel nick, tralaltro) a volte bisogna fare cose che possono farci male. Se ho un braccio in cancrena l'unica scelta è farmelo amputare, soffrirò magari, ma resto vivo.


quoto


----------



## demoralizio (11 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il punto è che l'attuazione della scelta di uscire di casa e tutto mi sembra lo renda ancora più infelice.
> E allora, continuo a domandargli... sei sicuro?


Se mi stai chiedendo se nella nuova casa ballo la rumba o faccio tutta la sera l' "elicottero" col pisello per la felicità, o organizzo feste alcoliche con troie da monta e lesione varia... no. 
Adesso sono infelice per la situazione in cui sono, ma contento di quello che ho fatto


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Se mi stai chiedendo se nella nuova casa ballo la rumba o faccio tutta la sera l' "elicottero" col pisello per la felicità, o organizzo feste alcoliche con troie da monta e lesione varia... no.
> *Adesso sono infelice per la situazione in cui sono,* ma contento di quello che ho fatto


Demo è normale! io ho passato mesi in cui uscivo di casa solo per andare a lavorare e portare fuori il cane! nulla di più.... ma vedrai che giorno dopo giorno tornerà il sereno! :smile:


----------



## testardaSempre (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Bene, mi ha aiutato a preparare i letti (gonfiabili da campeggio lol) per le notti in cui dormiranno da me. Abbiamo chiaccherato, con garbo, io mi sono concentrato sui bambini.
> Come ho già scritto, non la odio, non riesco a farlo. Sarebbe tutto più semplice avendo una vittima sacrificale, ma non è così.
> 
> 
> ...


Mi chiedo una cosa, come puoi dire di amarla, di volerla, di non odiarla, quando giudichi ciò che è e ne parli male, quando ti poni in una posizione di superiorità stabilendo che è preda di un "egocentrismo cosmico", quando hai stabilito che il suo modo di risolvere le cose è sbagliato e il tuo giusto. i casi sono due, o ti disinnamori della persona che tu Vorresti e cerchi un anima pia che viva solo in funzione di cio che sei e che vuoi, oppure cerchi quello che in lei ti fa stare bene e metti paletti invalicabili su cio che ti ferisce, se lei ti vuole ancora con se, perchè tu non hai mai detto se sta con l'altro, hai solo "segnato il territorio" mandando un messaggio minatorio a questo presunto amante. hai anche fatto pipi intorno a casa per far sentire l'odore agli altri maschi?

Scusa se sembra che ti attacco, in realtà è solo che mi sento molto vicina a lei e ho l'impressione che siano tutti tanto impegnati a indicarla col dito puntato per una umana debolezza, da sorvolare sul fatto che invece di risolverla con lei, ti sei chiuso in te stesso e poi sei scappato..ti lamenti che lei ha scelto il modo sbagliato di risolvere le cose? avresti preferito che lei prendesse su armi e bagagli e fosse scappata lei?...... lo so che tu non la vedi così, che l'hai fatto perchè convinto di salvarti, ma la situazione è questa: sei uscito di scena.
le hai dato libertà per vedere se si mette in casa un altro?
stai cercando di guardarti intorno per vedere se tu saresti in grado di trovare un altra e rimpiazzarla o farla ingelosire?
vuoi che ti insegua urlando il tuo nome e si voti a una vita di umiliazione e castità?
no perchè non vedo nessun sollievo per te lontano dalla tua famiglia e dalla tua casa, solo tempo e spazio per logorarti il fegato con domande inespresse e senza risposta, solo un modo per far sentire la tua mancanza a due bambini e poi pentirtene e soffrirci.... 
no, davvero, che senso dai tu a questo gesto auto-lesionistico se davvero la ami?


----------



## kurdt (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> Mi chiedo una cosa, come puoi dire di amarla, di volerla, di non odiarla, quando giudichi ciò che è e ne parli male, quando ti poni in una posizione di superiorità stabilendo che è preda di un "egocentrismo cosmico", quando hai stabilito che il suo modo di risolvere le cose è sbagliato e il tuo giusto. i casi sono due, o ti disinnamori della persona che tu Vorresti e cerchi un anima pia che viva solo in funzione di cio che sei e che vuoi, oppure cerchi quello che in lei ti fa stare bene e metti paletti invalicabili su cio che ti ferisce, se lei ti vuole ancora con se, perchè tu non hai mai detto se sta con l'altro, hai solo "segnato il territorio" mandando un messaggio minatorio a questo presunto amante. hai anche fatto pipi intorno a casa per far sentire l'odore agli altri maschi?
> 
> Scusa se sembra che ti attacco, in realtà è solo che mi sento molto vicina a lei e ho l'impressione che siano tutti tanto impegnati a indicarla col dito puntato per una umana debolezza, da sorvolare sul fatto che invece di risolverla con lei, ti sei chiuso in te stesso e poi sei scappato..ti lamenti che lei ha scelto il modo sbagliato di risolvere le cose? avresti preferito che lei prendesse su armi e bagagli e fosse scappata lei?...... lo so che tu non la vedi così, che l'hai fatto perchè convinto di salvarti, ma la situazione è questa: sei uscito di scena.
> le hai dato libertà per vedere se si mette in casa un altro?
> ...


Oh, sono stupefatto. Possibile che tu non capisca che lui non sta facendo questa cosa "contro" la sua compagna, ma per se stesso? 
"Che senso dai tu a questo gesto autolesionistico se davvero la ami?" Non è che "amare" sia la wild card che permette ad una persona di fare il cazzo che gli pare eh.

"Ti amo!" 

"Ah ok, allora d'ora in poi posso farmi montare da sette nani negri alla volta, tanto oramai mi ami"

Amare vuol dire (anche) pensare al bene dell'altra persona, non solo al proprio. E per quanto tu possa non essere d'accordo con il concetto di "fedeltà" o "sincerità" devi almeno provare empatia per il tuo compagno nel malaugurato caso scopra che ti fai scopare anche da un altro. 

Siete voi che volete un amante che si martirizzi pur di starvi vicino, e nel momento in cui decide che  "no, basta, questo è veramente il mio limite" allora tirate fuori le cazzate dell'_ammoreeee_ e robe tipo questo pezzo di genio : 

_ "cerchi un anima pia che viva solo in funzione di cio che sei e che vuoi" _come se tra le donne ci fossero solo  la molto troia  o la suora di castità. 

Detto questo, come mai non rispondi alle domande che t'ho fatto? Il tuo uomo è a conoscenza del fatto che te ne scopi un altro? E tu, che dici che ti fidi ciecamente, di cosa ti fidi nel tuo uomo? Che non ti tradisca? Che non ti menta? Su, rispondi, sentiamo un po'.


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2012)

anche io non capisco perchè è palese che ancora la ami

però forse la ferita a volte è davvero dolorosa che supera tutto

io ripeto, una sbandata la perdonderei, l'ho sempre detto

diverso se mio marito si innamorasse, li metti in gioco molto molto di più

non faccio il tifo Demo per un ri-unione
ma nemmeno ti dico bravo bravo tieni duro se poi la scelta te la imponi e basta

ripeto nonc apisco lei
da come ne parli, sembra quasi sollevata dalla tua decisione ecco comese lei non ne fosse in grado


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Oh, sono stupefatto. Possibile che tu non capisca che lui non sta facendo questa cosa "contro" la sua compagna, ma per se stesso?
> "Che senso dai tu a questo gesto autolesionistico se davvero la ami?" Non è che "amare" sia la wild card che permette ad una persona di fare il cazzo che gli pare eh.
> 
> "Ti amo!"
> ...


si
credo che certe cose si debbano ecidere in due


----------



## demoralizio (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> Mi chiedo una cosa, come puoi dire di amarla, di volerla, di non odiarla, quando giudichi ciò che è e ne parli male, quando ti poni in una posizione di superiorità stabilendo che è preda di un "egocentrismo cosmico", quando hai stabilito che il suo modo di risolvere le cose è sbagliato e il tuo giusto.


Il suo modo di risolvere i problemi è facendosi entrare dei cazzi su per la figa mentre io stavo a casa a guardarmi le serie tv. Scusate davvero la volgarità, ma credo che a volte bisogna "visualizzare" quello che è la realtà. Sono retrogrado? Sì, lo sono. Possiamo parlarne per decenni, ma non mi convincerete che prendermi per il culo sia una cosa giusta.



testardaSempre ha detto:


> i casi sono due, o ti disinnamori della persona che tu Vorresti e cerchi un anima pia che viva solo in funzione di cio che sei e che vuoi, oppure cerchi quello che in lei ti fa stare bene e metti paletti invalicabili su cio che ti ferisce, se lei ti vuole ancora con se, perchè tu non hai mai detto se sta con l'altro, hai solo "segnato il territorio" mandando un messaggio minatorio a questo presunto amante. hai anche fatto pipi intorno a casa per far sentire l'odore agli altri maschi?


Il messaggio minatorio non era così... minatorio. Me ne sono pentito, se vuoi, ma sul concetto sono ancora profondamente convinto: quella persona non deve avvicinarsi ai miei figli e alla mia casa.
E' fare pipì attorno alla casa? Per me è aspettarmi di tutto, veramente di tutto dalla persona con cui ho fatto dei figli. Sicuramente non mi capirai, forse ho una mente limitata, ma la mia considerazione di lei è crollata verticalmente. Ho davanti la persona che è. Voglio vivere con una persona così? Ho già risposto in altri post.



testardaSempre ha detto:


> Scusa se sembra che ti attacco, in realtà è solo che mi sento molto vicina a lei e ho l'impressione che siano tutti tanto impegnati a indicarla col dito puntato per una umana debolezza, da sorvolare sul fatto che invece di risolverla con lei, ti sei chiuso in te stesso e poi sei scappato..ti lamenti che lei ha scelto il modo sbagliato di risolvere le cose? avresti preferito che lei prendesse su armi e bagagli e fosse scappata lei?...... lo so che tu non la vedi così, che l'hai fatto perchè convinto di salvarti, ma la situazione è questa: sei uscito di scena.


Sì, sono uscito di scena... non mi chiamo santa maria goretti



testardaSempre ha detto:


> le hai dato libertà per vedere se si mette in casa un altro?


Le ho dato la libertà di vivere finalmente una vita senza rendere conto a nessuno, se non ai suoi figli. Di non dover dispensare attenzione al compagno a casa ogni tot tempo, perché altrimenti si immusonisce. Di non dover mascherare la sua voglia di "vivere" intesa come fare cose stravaganti e bricconciuelle.

O il gusto di tutto ciò era proprio avere uno stronzo a cui farle sotto il naso?




testardaSempre ha detto:


> stai cercando di guardarti intorno per vedere se tu saresti in grado di trovare un altra e rimpiazzarla o farla ingelosire?
> vuoi che ti insegua urlando il tuo nome e si voti a una vita di umiliazione e castità?
> no perchè non vedo nessun sollievo per te lontano dalla tua famiglia e dalla tua casa, solo tempo e spazio per logorarti il fegato con domande inespresse e senza risposta, solo un modo per far sentire la tua mancanza a due bambini e poi pentirtene e soffrirci....
> no, davvero, che senso dai tu a questo gesto auto-lesionistico se davvero la ami?


No, dimmi tu... quale barbatrucco mi consigli? La inseguo io? Torno a casa col rischio di fare il fantoccio A VITA? La amo solo io, quando me lo permette? Mi rimetto con lei e mi trovo anch'io un'amante? Mi concentro sui figli e mi faccio crescere una diramazione infinita di corna?

Oppure semplicemente imparo a vivere senza di lei?


----------



## demoralizio (11 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> robe tipo questo pezzo di genio :
> 
> _ "cerchi un anima pia che viva solo in funzione di cio che sei e che vuoi" _come se tra le donne ci fossero solo  la molto troia  o la suora di castità.


Questo è il fulcro di tutto. E' l'ansia atavica che hanno queste persone di vedersi da fuori come soggiogate dal loro uomo, probabilmente di ritornare in un ambiente famigliare dove c'è un padre da cui trasgredire.

Minchia...  ma io non sono suo padre, io voglio trasgredire con lei, voglio essere suo complice. Lei ha avuto tanta tanta tanta libertà aiutata da tutti (io, nonni, ecc...), non l'ho chiusa in casa a fare la pasta fresca... porca di quella troia!

Hanno bisogno di qualcuno da incolpare per la loro infelicità e i loro fallimenti, crescete.


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Questo è il fulcro di tutto. E' l'ansia atavica che hanno queste persone di vedersi da fuori come soggiogate dal loro uomo, probabilmente di ritornare in un ambiente famigliare dove c'è un padre da cui trasgredire.
> 
> Minchia... ma io non sono suo padre, io voglio trasgredire con lei, voglio essere suo complice. Lei ha avuto tanta tanta tanta libertà aiutata da tutti (io, nonni, ecc...), non l'ho chiusa in casa a fare la pasta fresca... porca di quella troia!
> 
> Hanno bisogno di qualcuno da incolpare per la loro infelicità e i loro fallimenti, crescete.


sull ultima hai ragione

sul resto se dici che c'eri

da me non potrebebro dire altrettanto anzi zero amrito zero nonni 
appure anche qsto non mi gisutifica

in effetti messa così anche a me traditrice viene da dire ma che cazzo voleva di più?


----------



## testardaSempre (11 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Oh, sono stupefatto. Possibile che tu non capisca che lui non sta facendo questa cosa "contro" la sua compagna, ma per se stesso?
> "Che senso dai tu a questo gesto autolesionistico se davvero la ami?" Non è che "amare" sia la wild card che permette ad una persona di fare il cazzo che gli pare eh.
> 
> "Ti amo!"
> ...


mi sembra come minimo ovvio che io non credo alla "fedeltà", mi fido del mio uomo nel senso che gli affido una quotidianità in cui sento che è il mio supporto per tutto, divido gioie e dolori con un intimita' che non avro mai per nessun altro che sia parente, amica, o amante. lui ha altre storie qua e la, non gli interessa sapere le mie, è un uomo come ce ne sono pochissimi, che ha capito quali sono le cose davvero gravi nella vita, che non mi ha mai considerata una cosa sua, l'appartenenza la si dimostra stando insieme nei momenti belli e nei momenti difficili, non controllando 24 ore su 24 la vita del compagno/compagna...lui è l'unico che in tanti anni di conoscenze maschili ha capito come sono fatta, e invece di giudicare ne abbiamo parlato e ha fissato i paletti di cio che assolutamente nn tollera e cio che tollera, da quello si è costruito un rapporto che credo sia il massimo,  almeno per me.
ma questo cosa ha a che fare con demo?!
onestamente dubito che la sua lei sia una che cerca al di fuori della storia, che cerca avventure intendo. ha frequentato (o frequenta, nn ho capito bene) uno che ha capito qualcosa di lei e ha saputo darle soddisfazione, ma col quale non ha scelto di vivere a quanto deduco dal "le ho dato la libertà ma lei ha detto che non la vuole". se amasse l'altro avrebbe preso al volo l'occasione, in fondo Demo si è proprio tolto dai piedi...


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2012)

Insomma non c’è solo il farsi infilare un cazzo eh demo
Questo tizio io pensavo avesse  dato a tua moglie cose che se non ne avesse avuto bisogno non avrebbe cercato
Poteva castrarsi certo
Moralmente + accettabile te credo

Ora capire cosa andava cercando
Se solo divertimento
O qualcosa di più

Certo sentendo te le premesse che fosse solo banale evasione ci sono dal momento che era supportata aiutata coccolata apre in tutto e per tutto

Non so


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> mi sembra come minimo ovvio che io non credo alla "fedeltà", mi fido del mio uomo nel senso che gli affido una quotidianità in cui sento che è il mio supporto per tutto, divido gioie e dolori con un intimita' che non avro mai per nessun altro che sia parente, amica, o amante. lui ha altre storie qua e la, non gli interessa sapere le mie, è un uomo come ce ne sono pochissimi, che ha capito quali sono le cose davvero gravi nella vita, che non mi ha mai considerata una cosa sua, l'appartenenza la si dimostra stando insieme nei momenti belli e nei momenti difficili, non controllando 24 ore su 24 la vita del compagno/compagna...lui è l'unico che in tanti anni di conoscenze maschili ha capito come sono fatta, e invece di giudicare ne abbiamo parlato e* ha fissato i paletti di cio che assolutamente nn tollera e cio che tollera,* da quello si è costruito un rapporto che credo sia il massimo,  almeno per me.
> ma questo cosa ha a che fare con demo?!
> onestamente dubito che la sua lei sia una che cerca al di fuori della storia, che cerca avventure intendo. ha frequentato (o frequenta, nn ho capito bene) uno che ha capito qualcosa di lei e ha saputo darle soddisfazione, ma col quale non ha scelto di vivere a quanto deduco dal "le ho dato la libertà ma lei ha detto che non la vuole". se amasse l'altro avrebbe preso al volo l'occasione, in fondo Demo si è proprio tolto dai piedi...


Capisco quello che dici.
Ma nella tua coppia, come in tutte, ci sono regole.
Se tu trasgredissi le regole che avete preso di comune accordo, lo tradiresti, come tradirebbe lui se lo facesse con te. Che si tratti di sesso extra, o di mangiare una pizza di nascosto quando, che ne so, vi siete ripromessi di fare dieta assieme.

E se tu tradissi lui nelle regole che vi siete dati, lui si sentirebbe tradito e metterebbe in discussione la fiducia che c'è. E viceversa.

Qua c'erano regole, condivise almeno a parole, che sono state frantumate. In questi casi, è come minimo d'obbligo riconoscere che si è colpevoli di aver infranto le regole, e riconoscere che in conseguenza di questo la fiducia va a quel paese. 
Si può anche cercare nuove regole, ma deve esserci condivisione, apertura, e sincerità.

Nella storia di Demo sono queste che gli mancano, mi pare.

Guarda, io ho tradito, e la pensavo una cosa da nessun conto. Quando ho visto la reazione, ho capito che non lo era. Poi ci siamo separati, per infiniti altri motivi e sono felice ora di essere separata, la nostra storia era finita da moooolto prima.
Ma il dolore che gli ha dato il mio tradimento, lo vedo, e ancora adesso me ne pento amaramente.
Dare del dolore al tuo compagno, è bruttissimo. Se dall'altra parte non si ha il coraggio di riconoscerlo e di ammetterlo, ci si sente più soli e abbandonati che mai.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Insomma non c’è solo il farsi infilare un cazzo eh demo
> Questo tizio io pensavo avesse  dato a tua moglie cose che se non ne avesse avuto bisogno non avrebbe cercato
> Poteva castrarsi certo
> Moralmente + accettabile te credo
> ...


Probabilmente cercava di risentirsi donna ed ha confuso quel ruolo con troiazza da vialone.


----------



## demoralizio (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> mi sembra come minimo ovvio che io non credo alla "fedeltà", mi fido del mio uomo nel senso che gli affido una quotidianità in cui sento che è il mio supporto per tutto, divido gioie e dolori con un intimita' che non avro mai per nessun altro che sia parente, amica, o amante. lui ha altre storie qua e la, non gli interessa sapere le mie, è un uomo come ce ne sono pochissimi, che ha capito quali sono le cose davvero gravi nella vita, che non mi ha mai considerata una cosa sua, l'appartenenza la si dimostra stando insieme nei momenti belli e nei momenti difficili, non controllando 24 ore su 24 la vita del compagno/compagna...lui è l'unico che in tanti anni di conoscenze maschili ha capito come sono fatta, e invece di giudicare ne abbiamo parlato e ha fissato i paletti di cio che assolutamente nn tollera e cio che tollera, da quello si è costruito un rapporto che credo sia il massimo,  almeno per me.


Avete trovato un equilibrio insieme, non puoi parlare più di tradimento.



testardaSempre ha detto:


> onestamente dubito che la sua lei sia una che cerca al di fuori della storia, che cerca avventure intendo. ha frequentato (o frequenta, nn ho capito bene) uno che ha capito qualcosa di lei e ha saputo darle soddisfazione, ma col quale *non ha scelto di vivere* a quanto deduco dal "le ho dato la libertà ma lei ha detto che non la vuole". se amasse l'altro avrebbe preso al volo l'occasione, in fondo Demo si è proprio tolto dai piedi...



CHE CULO!!! Non ha scelto l'altro... sono un miracolato, ella m'ha scelto!!! Evviva evviva evviva cazzo, mi batte il cuore a mille, sono l'eletto.

Il solito egocentrismo cosmico eh? Alla luce della nuova realtà ho scelto io.


----------



## oceansize (11 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco quello che dici.
> Ma nella tua coppia, come in tutte, ci sono regole.
> Se tu trasgredissi le regole che avete preso di comune accordo, lo tradiresti, come tradirebbe lui se lo facesse con te. Che si tratti di sesso extra, o di mangiare una pizza di nascosto quando, che ne so, vi siete ripromessi di fare dieta assieme.
> 
> ...


Esattamente :up:

Nn è solo una questione di infrangere delle regole, c'è molto altro, hai cmq reso perfettamente l'idea


----------



## testardaSempre (11 Ottobre 2012)

No, dimmi tu... quale barbatrucco mi consigli? La inseguo io? Torno a casa col rischio di fare il fantoccio A VITA? La amo solo io, quando me lo permette? Mi rimetto con lei e mi trovo anch'io un'amante? Mi concentro sui figli e mi faccio crescere una diramazione infinita di corna?

Oppure semplicemente imparo a vivere senza di lei?[/QUOTE]

non esiste barbatrucco. esistono due persone sane di mente e adulte che si mettono a tavolino e si comunicano i rispettivi problemi, quello che fate voi due è giocare a rimpiattino senza risolvere un piffero, anzi, soffrendo.

Beh se imparare a vivere senza di lei ti sembra la soluzione piu "semplice" allora non tieni a lei. pensare "meglio di te ce ne sono tante" non è sintomo di TI AMO, anzi.
capire che cavolo vi è successo si invece! significa tenerci, ho letto che state insieme da tanti anni.... un anno con un altro a cui lei nn da importanza e tu la metti alla gogna? non mi sembra giusto, le hai fatto capire quanto ti ha straziato?, al di la delle urla, al di la della fuga da lei e da casa, non puoi cambiare il suo modo di reagire, puoi solo capire dopo tanti anni insieme cosa è successo di così importante in voi da farle scattare il bisogno di estraniarsi da te e dai suoi figli per rifugiarsi in un altro.
tu ci vedi una che esce a divertirsi e scopa in giro, io ci vedo una  richiesta enorme e una confusione totale nel soddisfarla.
ma il problema di base è la coppia e in coppia va risolta
e gli errori sono sempre di entrambi alla base....


----------



## milli (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> No, dimmi tu... quale barbatrucco mi consigli? La inseguo io? Torno a casa col rischio di fare il fantoccio A VITA? La amo solo io, quando me lo permette? Mi rimetto con lei e mi trovo anch'io un'amante? Mi concentro sui figli e mi faccio crescere una diramazione infinita di corna?
> 
> Oppure semplicemente imparo a vivere senza di lei?


non esiste barbatrucco. esistono due persone sane di mente e adulte che si mettono a tavolino e si comunicano i rispettivi problemi, quello che fate voi due è giocare a rimpiattino senza risolvere un piffero, anzi, soffrendo.

Beh se imparare a vivere senza di lei ti sembra la soluzione piu "semplice" allora non tieni a lei. pensare "meglio di te ce ne sono tante" non è sintomo di TI AMO, anzi.
capire che cavolo vi è successo si invece! significa tenerci, ho letto che state insieme da tanti anni.... un anno con un altro a cui lei nn da importanza e tu la metti alla gogna? non mi sembra giusto, le hai fatto capire quanto ti ha straziato?, al di la delle urla, al di la della fuga da lei e da casa, non puoi cambiare il suo modo di reagire, puoi solo capire dopo tanti anni insieme cosa è successo di così importante in voi da farle scattare il bisogno di estraniarsi da te e dai suoi figli per rifugiarsi in un altro.
tu ci vedi una che esce a divertirsi e scopa in giro, io ci vedo una richiesta enorme e una confusione totale nel soddisfarla.
*ma il problema di base è la coppia e in coppia va risolta
*e gli errori sono sempre di entrambi alla base....[/QUOTE]

ok ma se c'è un problema, se uno dei due ha un problema, sarebbe opportuno sviscerarlo insieme, QUEL PROBLEMA proprio perchè si è parte di una coppia. Se ho un problema e questo lo uso per giustificare miei sollazzi in giro, di che coppia parliamo?


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> ok ma se c'è un problema, se uno dei due ha un problema, sarebbe opportuno sviscerarlo insieme, QUEL PROBLEMA proprio perchè si è parte di una coppia. Se ho un problema e questo lo uso per giustificare miei sollazzi in giro, di che coppia parliamo?


:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> ok ma se c'è un problema, se uno dei due ha un problema, sarebbe opportuno sviscerarlo insieme, QUEL PROBLEMA proprio perchè si è parte di una coppia. Se ho un problema e questo lo uso per giustificare miei sollazzi in giro, di che coppia parliamo?


Quoto e approvo.

E ribadisco che demo è un grande, si sta comportando da persona matura.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> No, dimmi tu... quale barbatrucco mi consigli? La inseguo io? Torno a casa col rischio di fare il fantoccio A VITA? La amo solo io, quando me lo permette? Mi rimetto con lei e mi trovo anch'io un'amante? Mi concentro sui figli e mi faccio crescere una diramazione infinita di corna?
> 
> Oppure semplicemente imparo a vivere senza di lei?


non esiste barbatrucco. esistono due persone sane di mente e adulte che si mettono a tavolino e si comunicano i rispettivi problemi, quello che fate voi due è giocare a rimpiattino senza risolvere un piffero, anzi, soffrendo.

Beh se imparare a vivere senza di lei ti sembra la soluzione piu "semplice" allora non tieni a lei. pensare "meglio di te ce ne sono tante" non è sintomo di TI AMO, anzi.
capire che cavolo vi è successo si invece! significa tenerci, ho letto che state insieme da tanti anni.... un anno con un altro a cui lei nn da importanza e tu la metti alla gogna? non mi sembra giusto, le hai fatto capire quanto ti ha straziato?, al di la delle urla, al di la della fuga da lei e da casa, non puoi cambiare il suo modo di reagire, puoi solo capire dopo tanti anni insieme cosa è successo di così importante in voi da farle scattare il bisogno di estraniarsi da te e dai suoi figli per rifugiarsi in un altro.
tu ci vedi una che esce a divertirsi e scopa in giro, io ci vedo una  richiesta enorme e una confusione totale nel soddisfarla.
ma il problema di base è la coppia e in coppia va risolta
e gli errori sono sempre di entrambi alla base....[/QUOTE]

Giustissimo, eallora perchè la sua compagna si è fatta una farciutura di cazzo al posto di parlare della loro coppia?


----------



## testardaSempre (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


SON DACCORDO E QUESTO SI CHE E' IMPUTABILE ALLA SUA LEI, non tutto il resto... ora, lei ha sbaglaito non chiedendo aiuto a lui subito, negando, ecc... probabilmente un momento di mal di vivere in cui ti mette in crisi un po tutto e fatichi a rapportarti ai doveri della famiglia, forse in quel momento essendo il rapporto con lui il casino, le è sembrato piu facile taglairlo fuori e osservarlo da lontano per capire come rapportarsi a lui.

ma poi è rimasta no? è rimasta con lui, quindi ha scelto un tentativo x aggiustare le cose almeno.

è questo che cerco di far capire, se il dubbio di demo è: mi ama o no? ci tiene o no a me? e in che modo? ...non otterrà nessuna risposta così. il segnale che da lui è contrario: lui ha abbandonato la coppia, ha mollato il colpo, ha smesso di cercare un modo.
se lei era convinta di ricominciare da zero cancellando il passato e dedicandosi a lui e basta, con un comportamento così, la respinge.
Demo secondo me devi arrabbiarti, metterla davanti al fatto compiuto e capire cosa le è successo nella testa, tu dovrai smettere di calcolare "ORA PER OGNI PROBLEMA SI CERCHERA' UN ALTRO?" E LEI DOVRà SMETTERE DI PENSARE "ORA PER OGNI PROBLEMA LUI SCAPPERA' ABBANDONANDO ME E I BIMBI?" 

piantatela di fare a testate e rimuginare sui fatti passati e confrontatevi chiaramente sul presente e su quello che volete in un prossimo futuro, ci sono dei bambini di mezzo a cui dovete dare delle rassicurazioni come genitori (non come coppia ma come mamma e papà).


----------



## demoralizio (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> non esiste barbatrucco. esistono due persone sane di mente e adulte che si mettono a tavolino e si comunicano i rispettivi problemi, quello che fate voi due è giocare a rimpiattino senza risolvere un piffero, anzi, soffrendo.


Rimpiattino? Abbiamo parlato e parlato, come mai in tanti anni. L'allontanamento è un'esigenza mia, MIA, perché sono al limite, perché tutta la struttura e le vicende di questi ultimi due anni non li posso sopportare. VOGLIO VOLTARE PAGINA. Cosa c'è da tavolinare? Colpa mia, colpa sua, colpa dell'altro... non me ne sbatte più un cazzo. Voglio concentrarmi sui miei figli, voglio dimenticarla, ho voglia di rinascere come individuo e non come appendice del suo ego.



testardaSempre ha detto:


> Beh se imparare a vivere senza di lei ti sembra la soluzione piu "semplice" allora non tieni a lei. pensare "meglio di te ce ne sono tante" non è sintomo di TI AMO, anzi.


Mi scusi, esimia professoressa di logica booleana, posso arrivare cortesemente anch'io alla conclusione che se essa ha trovato di meglio per così tanto tempo forse non è sintomo di TI AMO? Posso almeno avere un microscopico dubbio che stia con me perché interpreto un validissimo attaccapanni e sono un fantastico cane pastore per gli infanti? Le imploro, posso sperare che ci sia al mondo qualcuna di più compatibile rispetto a codesta che, per carità... bravissima, simpaticissima, brillantissima, frizzantinissima... ma magari non è come la conoscevo?
Posso, signora professoressa, oppure quando serve a voi la logica è inevitabilmente binaria?




testardaSempre ha detto:


> capire che cavolo vi è successo si invece! significa tenerci, ho letto che state insieme da tanti anni.... un anno con un altro a cui lei nn da importanza e tu la metti alla gogna? non mi sembra giusto, le hai fatto capire quanto ti ha straziato?, al di la delle urla, al di la della fuga da lei e da casa, non puoi cambiare il suo modo di reagire, puoi solo capire dopo tanti anni insieme cosa è successo di così importante in voi da farle scattare il bisogno di estraniarsi da te e dai suoi figli per rifugiarsi in un altro.
> tu ci vedi una che esce a divertirsi e scopa in giro, io ci vedo una richiesta enorme e una confusione totale nel soddisfarla.


Ripeto:
- no santa rita da cascia
- sì persone adulte che affrontano i problemi discutendone come io ho sempre cercato di fare

Oppure anche tu, come lei ovvio, sei fan de "i problemi li dovresti capire tu senza che te li dica, da uno sguardo, dalla qualità del sudore, dal fondo delle tazzine del caffè..."?



testardaSempre ha detto:


> ma il problema di base è la coppia e in coppia va risolta
> e gli errori sono sempre di entrambi alla base....


Lo so che, empaticamente, non puoi accettare che qualcuno decida per entrambi... ma il problema di base adesso sono io, e a cascata naturalmente il disagio dei miei figli.
Accettalo, ci sono persone che reagiscono scarnificandosi, facendosi del male per ritrovare se stessi. Senza voler dimostrare niente a nessuno. Senza voler punire nessuno. Con la sola voglia di tornare a esistere.


----------



## kurdt (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> mi sembra come minimo ovvio che io non credo alla "fedeltà", mi fido del mio uomo nel senso che gli affido una quotidianità in cui sento che è il mio supporto per tutto, divido gioie e dolori con un intimita' che non avro mai per nessun altro che sia parente, amica, o amante. lui ha altre storie qua e la, non gli interessa sapere le mie, è un uomo come ce ne sono pochissimi, che ha capito quali sono le cose davvero gravi nella vita, che non mi ha mai considerata una cosa sua, l'appartenenza la si dimostra stando insieme nei momenti belli e nei momenti difficili, non controllando 24 ore su 24 la vita del compagno/compagna...lui è l'unico che in tanti anni di conoscenze maschili ha capito come sono fatta, e invece di giudicare ne abbiamo parlato e ha fissato i paletti di cio che assolutamente nn tollera e cio che tollera, da quello si è costruito un rapporto che credo sia il massimo,  almeno per me.
> ma questo cosa ha a che fare con demo?!
> onestamente dubito che la sua lei sia una che cerca al di fuori della storia, che cerca avventure intendo. ha frequentato (o frequenta, nn ho capito bene) uno che ha capito qualcosa di lei e ha saputo darle soddisfazione, ma col quale non ha scelto di vivere a quanto deduco dal "le ho dato la libertà ma lei ha detto che non la vuole". se amasse l'altro avrebbe preso al volo l'occasione, in fondo Demo si è proprio tolto dai piedi...


Mi stai solo confermando di essere totalmente egocentrica. Stai utilizzando il tuo metro personale per valutare una situazione diversa dalla tua. 

Questo ha a che fare con il giudizio che stai dando della situazione, non riesci a metterti nei panni di Demo, che semplicemente ha "regole del gioco" diverse dalle tue, e la sua compagna aveva accettato quelle regole, e non altre, che occhio, non sono peggiori, semplicemente sono diverse. 

E attenzione, prima di pensare che sono un bigotto chiuso e chiesacattolico, sappi che di coppia aperta ho un esperienza mooooolto ampia. ^^


----------



## kurdt (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Oppure anche tu, come lei ovvio, sei fan de "i problemi li dovresti capire tu senza che te li dica, da uno sguardo, dalla qualità del sudore, dal fondo delle tazzine del caffè..."?


No vabbè, con la "qualità del sudore" mi hai fatto rantolare così forte che la mia vicina ha gridato " tutto bene?" :carneval:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> SON DACCORDO E QUESTO SI CHE E' IMPUTABILE ALLA SUA LEI, non tutto il resto... ora, lei ha sbaglaito non chiedendo aiuto a lui subito, negando, ecc... probabilmente un momento di mal di vivere in cui ti mette in crisi un po tutto e fatichi a rapportarti ai doveri della famiglia, forse in quel momento essendo il rapporto con lui il casino, le è sembrato piu facile taglairlo fuori e osservarlo da lontano per capire come rapportarsi a lui.
> 
> ma poi è rimasta no? è rimasta con lui, quindi ha scelto un tentativo x aggiustare le cose almeno.
> 
> ...


certo che voi "traditori" siete proprio bravi a tirare l'acqua al vostro mulino è....


----------



## testardaSempre (11 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Mi stai solo confermando di essere totalmente egocentrica. Stai utilizzando il tuo metro personale per valutare una situazione diversa dalla tua.
> 
> Questo ha a che fare con il giudizio che stai dando della situazione, non riesci a metterti nei panni di Demo, che semplicemente ha "regole del gioco" diverse dalle tue, e la sua compagna aveva accettato quelle regole, e non altre, che occhio, non sono peggiori, semplicemente sono diverse.
> 
> E attenzione, prima di pensare che sono un bigotto chiuso e chiesacattolico, sappi che di coppia aperta ho un esperienza mooooolto ampia. ^^


sto utilizzando il mio metro personale in una situazione diversa da tutte quante, ma voi fate lo stesso, dico solo cose che nn piace sentire...
perchè dite che la sua compagna aveva accettato le regole? ne avevano stabilite a priori? devo aver perso un passaggio...

prima di dare del bigotto a qualcuno devo vedere almeno un segno della croce nella mia direzione di solito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 vai tranquillo...


----------



## demoralizio (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che voi "traditori" siete proprio bravi a tirare l'acqua al vostro mulino è....


Lei non è una traditrice.

Ha raggiunto un equilibrio, da quello che ho capito, che stimo tantissimo


----------



## KaiserSoze (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che voi "traditori" siete proprio bravi a tirare l'acqua al vostro mulino è....



Non si smette mai di vendersi...


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Non si smette mai di vendersi...


si ma di fronte all'evidenza inutile arrampicarsi sugli specchi no?


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Lei non è una traditrice.
> 
> Ha raggiunto un equilibrio, da quello che ho capito, che stimo tantissimo


si...ma ragiona da "traditrice" ....


----------



## testardaSempre (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si...ma ragiona da "traditrice" ....


ragionare da "cornuti" non ha mai aiutato nessuno... e nemmeno da "bacchettoni". nessuno è perfetto e prima o poi si delude il prossimo in qualche modo, anche senza volerlo. la cosa importante è capire che si è umani e per questo si sbaglia.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> ragionare da "cornuti" non ha mai aiutato nessuno... e nemmeno da "bacchettoni". nessuno è perfetto e prima o poi si delude il prossimo in qualche modo, anche senza volerlo. la cosa importante è capire che si è umani e per questo si sbaglia.


e no! non si tratta di regionare da "cornuti" ma tu continui a giustificare il tradimento di lei senza pensare minimamente a come possa stare Demo! è facile dire ho sbagliato dopo! e chissà come mai ve ne accorgete sempre dopo di aver sbagliato....


----------



## testardaSempre (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e no! non si tratta di regionare da "cornuti" ma tu continui a giustificare il tradimento di lei senza pensare minimamente a come possa stare Demo! è facile dire ho sbagliato dopo! e chissà come mai ve ne accorgete sempre dopo di aver sbagliato....


hai mai tradito?


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> hai mai tradito?


no...perchè riesco a dire di NO!


----------



## KaiserSoze (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma di fronte all'evidenza inutile arrampicarsi sugli specchi no?



Un traditore non si arrende mai, neanche di fronte all'evidenza.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> ragionare da "cornuti" non ha mai aiutato nessuno... e nemmeno da "bacchettoni". nessuno è perfetto e prima o poi si delude il prossimo in qualche modo, anche senza volerlo. la cosa importante è capire che si è umani e per questo si sbaglia.


Si sbaglia e si pagano le conseguenze, no?
Allora te la spiego meglio, demoralizio stava con una compagna dalla quale ha fatto ben 2 figli...pati chiari amicizia lunga la strada della vita è lunga e bisogna fidarsi del partner, cioè bisogna anche parlare. lei ha avuto di un cazzo tutto suo che non fosse anche quello di demoralizio, lo ha preso e non si è posta il problema conoscendo lui molto bene che era sbagliato nei suoi confronti, ma non pwer l'infarcitura cazzesca, ma per il fatto semplice e bello di dire balle a  lui e quindi alla famiglia. Lei non ha tolto nulla alla famiglia? No, conosceva demo e sapeva che lui non l'avrebbe presa bene, lei ha rischiato la famiglia per un salsicciotto e due prugnette ad esso connesse e in quanto adulta adesso deve pagare le conseguenze delle sue azioni, non deve farlo demo per nessun motivo e lui fa bene a ricercare il bene proprio dopo il danno da parte di lei.
Poi ribadiamo una cosa, lui si è sbattuto per la famiglia, lei si è sbattuta uno stronzo e non ha cercato di fare nulla per aiutare demo ad uscire dal casino in cui lo ha messo.

Umiltà ci vuole per queste cose!!! Solo umiltà.


----------



## testardaSempre (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no...perchè riesco a dire di NO!


allora nn puoi capire che sul momento il fatto che ti possano beccare, e le conseguenze, non esistono.
fumi sapendo che ti puoi ammalare gravemente.... ma mica ci pensi ogni volta che accendi una sigaretta.

bevi un bicchiere di vino a cena sapendo che potrebbero fermarti e farti l'alcooltest... magari cerchi di non esagerare ma... un bicchierino ogni tanto che male puo fare?....

ecc... è un vizio esattamente come tutti gli altri...


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> allora nn puoi capire che sul momento il fatto che ti possano beccare, e le conseguenze, non esistono.
> fumi sapendo che ti puoi ammalare gravemente.... ma mica ci pensi ogni volta che accendi una sigaretta.
> 
> bevi un bicchiere di vino a cena sapendo che potrebbero fermarti e farti l'alcooltest... magari cerchi di non esagerare ma... un bicchierino ogni tanto che male puo fare?....
> ...


ok..ma non cercate giustificazioni poi quando vi si sbatte la porta in faccia....


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> allora nn puoi capire che sul momento il fatto che ti possano beccare, e le conseguenze, non esistono.
> fumi sapendo che ti puoi ammalare gravemente.... ma mica ci pensi ogni volta che accendi una sigaretta.
> 
> bevi un bicchiere di vino a cena sapendo che potrebbero fermarti e farti l'alcooltest... magari cerchi di non esagerare ma... un bicchierino ogni tanto che male puo fare?....
> ...


E' UN VIZIO CHE FA MALE AGLI ALTRI E NON A TE, CAZZO MA TE NE RENDI CONTO!!!!!!


----------



## demoralizio (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> ragionare da "cornuti" non ha mai aiutato nessuno... e nemmeno da "bacchettoni". nessuno è perfetto e prima o poi si delude il prossimo in qualche modo, anche senza volerlo. la cosa importante è capire che si è umani e per questo si sbaglia.


Adesso siamo tornati umani con possibilità di errare? Ma non eravamo in ambito 1 - 0 ?

Scherzo, testarda... errare è umano - opps passava un cervello che mi capiva e in allegato c'era un comodo cazzo - ho già scritto che la mia decisione è relativa non al tradimento ma a tutto il contorno schifoso.

Se hai tempo leggi tutta la storia...


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' UN VIZIO CHE FA MALE AGLI ALTRI E NON A TE, CAZZO MA TE NE RENDI CONTO!!!!!!


ciao Dany


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Va*

Va benissimo i vizi..ma entrare in spaccata su altro pisello quando sei impoegnata è un vizio che paga qualcun'altro cazzo....!Io fumo una sigaretta e tu ti rovini i polmoni?E no...qualcosa non torna...!Ma i fenomeni tutti qui ?


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Va benissimo i vizi..ma entrare in spaccata su altro pisello quando sei impoegnata è un vizio che paga qualcun'altro cazzo....!Io fumo una sigaretta e tu ti rovini i polmoni?E no...qualcosa non torna...!Ma i fenomeni tutti qui ?


ma noi non possiamo capire...


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' UN VIZIO CHE FA MALE AGLI ALTRI E NON A TE, CAZZO MA TE NE RENDI CONTO!!!!!!


si qui daniele ha stra-ragione

sino a che ti fai del male
ma se poi ne pagano altri compresi bimbi cambia minki se cambia
io nn fumo vivinoa loro..x dire..

il ptoer fare male x egoismo mio a me eprsonal HA FERMATO


----------



## testardaSempre (11 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' UN VIZIO CHE FA MALE AGLI ALTRI E NON A TE, CAZZO MA TE NE RENDI CONTO!!!!!!


brucia all'orgoglio ne son convinta... ma che sia un motivo per buttare nel cesso una famiglia.... no, non per una sbandata. magari tra qualche tempo capiterà a lui di lasciarsi andare un attimo..... allora capirà quanto è stupido perdere tutto per aver voluto giudicare qualcosa che non capiva al momento.


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> perchè dite che la sua compagna aveva accettato le regole? ne avevano stabilite a priori? devo aver perso un passaggio...
> 
> ...



no tu hai perso un passaggio, il passaggio in cui non si raccontano delle PALLE al padre dei propri figli e non si salta sul PISELLO di un altro di NASCOSTO.
perchè se lo fai sei un vigliacco di MERDA.


ecco

se tu e il tuo compagno invece vi scambiate confidenze sui cazzi vostri e le ciulate che fate  e siete contenti così, non puoi eleggere a comportamento universale tutto ciò.
anche perchè ripeto: voi ve lo siete DETTO


posso anche farti un disegno, se preferisci


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> brucia all'orgoglio ne son convinta... *ma che sia un motivo per buttare nel cesso una famiglia*.... no, non per una sbandata. magari tra qualche tempo capiterà a lui di lasciarsi andare un attimo..... allora capirà quanto è stupido perdere tutto per aver voluto giudicare qualcosa che non capiva al momento.


forse per te...ma come vedi per molti non è cosi!

non si gioca con i sentimenti degli altri! vuoi divertirti? stai sola/o e fai come cavolo ti pare..se decidi di stare in coppia devi giocare pulito


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> no tu hai perso un passaggio, il passaggio in cui non si raccontano delle PALLE al padre dei propri figli e non si salta sul PISELLO di un altro di NASCOSTO.
> perchè se lo fai sei un vigliacco di MERDA.
> 
> 
> ...


:up:

io amo questa donna


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco quello che dici.
> Ma nella tua coppia, come in tutte, ci sono regole.
> Se tu trasgredissi le regole che avete preso di comune accordo, lo tradiresti, come tradirebbe lui se lo facesse con te. Che si tratti di sesso extra, o di mangiare una pizza di nascosto quando, che ne so, vi siete ripromessi di fare dieta assieme.
> 
> ...



Però è triste dover mettere delle regole.
Forse servono come strumenti per andare meglio.
Penso che le regole in una coppia siano come le diteggiature nei pezzi musicali.
Se al giovine allievo devi essere addirittura coercitivo nelle diteggiature, per evitare che faccia cazzate, che poi si traduranno in un esecutore pieno di difetti, e non preciso, va da sè che più lui acquisisce una destrezza esecutiva meno servono le diteggiature.

Ora un rapporto d'amore dovrebbe essere il regno della libertà.

Sant'Agostino dice...ama e fa quello che vuoi.

Quando c'è bisogno di troppe regole, forse, significa che non si è fatti l'uno per l'altra.


----------



## testardaSempre (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> forse per te...ma come vedi per molti non è cosi!
> 
> non si gioca con i sentimenti degli altri! vuoi divertirti? stai sola/o e fai come cavolo ti pare..se decidi di stare in coppia devi giocare pulito


il caso in questione non vede una "traditrice seriale" come protagonista... non potete fare di tutta un erba un fascio. Demo ha deciso che ha sbagliato lei? o ha deciso che è sbagliata lei per lui? perchè il punto fondamentale della questione è questo!

non è una questione di perdono se ha deciso che lei non va piu bene per essere la sua compagna.

se invece è ancora convinto che nessuna lo completerà mai come ha fatto lei.... beh allora ritorno alla mia tesi: scappare non lo fara stare bene, lo incasinerà ancora di piu e fara star male i bambini.
RIPETO, SEMPRE CHE LEI LO VOGLIA ANCORA.....


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Tesla*

Si,il disegno a forma di membro....!:rotfl:


----------



## kurdt (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> allora nn puoi capire che sul momento il fatto che ti possano beccare, e le conseguenze, non esistono.
> fumi sapendo che ti puoi ammalare gravemente.... ma mica ci pensi ogni volta che accendi una sigaretta.
> 
> bevi un bicchiere di vino a cena sapendo che potrebbero fermarti e farti l'alcooltest... magari cerchi di non esagerare ma... un bicchierino ogni tanto che male puo fare?....
> ...


Sai cosa ci distingue dalle scimmie? La corteccia cerebrale, che fa da filtro tra idea e azione e ci permette di calcolare le coseguenze di un azione. 

Se non sai ragionare _*prima*_ di fare qualcosa sei una persona pericolosa per te e per gli altri, Una scimmia, appunto.


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sant'Agostino dice...ama e fa quello che vuoi.
> 
> .


allora si sta da soli e si tromba dalla mattina alla sera con dei parigrado.




oscuro ha detto:


> Si,il disegno a forma di membro....!:rotfl:


 se lo disegna da sola allora :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Kurdt*

Una persona pericolosa.....una donna estremamente superficiale...!!:up:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Sai cosa ci distingue dalle scimmie? La corteccia cerebrale, che fa da filtro tra idea e azione e ci permette di calcolare le coseguenze di un azione.
> 
> Se non sai ragionare _*prima*_ di fare qualcosa sei una persona pericolosa per te e per gli altri, Una scimmia, appunto.




io a sto punto sono sempre più convinta che gli animali siano migliori di noi....


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Tesla*

Sai che capolavoro...gli riuscirà un pisello bellissimo!!:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io a sto punto sono sempre più convinta che gli animali siano migliori di noi....


Ugh!!! Ughhh!!! Ughhh


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Il problema è che questa gentucola un domani sarà il genitore.....


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ugh!!! Ughhh!!! Ughhh


:smile:


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il problema è che questa gentucola un domani sarà il genitore.....


E Crescerà dei criminali come loro!!! Come ho sempre detto alla mia compagna, tu non tolleri il tradimento? Ottimo, ma sappi che se mi tradirai ti farò esattampente le stesse cose che minacci te di fare a me in caso ditradimento (sapendo che io nontradisco in quanto essere umano).


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il problema è che questa gentucola un domani sarà il genitore.....



Ma noi non possiamo capire....  vabbè....


----------



## testardaSempre (11 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Sai cosa ci distingue dalle scimmie? La corteccia cerebrale, che fa da filtro tra idea e azione e ci permette di calcolare le coseguenze di un azione.
> 
> Se non sai ragionare _*prima*_ di fare qualcosa sei una persona pericolosa per te e per gli altri, Una scimmia, appunto.


ma infatti non è che "nn sai ragionare prima" semplicemente nn lo fai.

poi c'è situazone e situazione, si puo tradire in mille diversi modi e con mille diversi sentimenti dal senso di colpa al senso di piena soddisfazione.... di cosa discuti tu? di un processo alle intenzioni di una che non ha neanche mai scritto qui sopra e non hai nemmeno vagamente idea di cosa abbia provato?

lo scopo del dibattito è dare delle versioni diverse della vicenda, in modo che demo possa valutare un po tutte le sfaccettature. cercare di aiutarlo in un processo lungo e difficile che deve portarlo a stare bene, qualunque sia in questo caso "il bene " adatto a lui....

colpevolizzare lei nn serve, nn è utile, dare delle letture di un gesto così si..


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> ma* infatti non è che "nn sai ragionare prima" semplicemente nn lo fai*.
> 
> poi c'è situazone e situazione, si puo tradire in mille diversi modi e con mille diversi sentimenti dal senso di colpa al senso di piena soddisfazione.... di cosa discuti tu? di un processo alle intenzioni di una che non ha neanche mai scritto qui sopra e non hai nemmeno vagamente idea di cosa abbia provato?
> 
> ...


il che mi sembra molto peggio...perchè ti "dimentichi" che a casa hai marito e figli... e mi devi spiegare con quale faccia li guardi dopo!


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Ahhh*

Non ragionare prima fregandosene del male che potresti arrecare...non mi sembra un grande progetto di vita...!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Con quale faccia??Con una faccia da culo sfranto...!!


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Ottobre 2012)

Certo che si ragiona.
E si accetta anche di rischiare tutto. Si spera che non accada ma si prende atto che possa succedere.
Altrimenti una persona non sarebbe in grado di mentire per tanto tempo, pianificando gli incontri con l'altro/a, trovandosi degli alibi, recitando a casa...non raccontiamoci cavolate, almeno qui.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con quale faccia??Con una faccia da culo sfranto...!!


e pensi sia sufficiente? io mi sotterrerei viva invece di tornare a casa


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Mamma mia sei un quadro antico....!E che sarà mai dai???Hai un marito a casa e due figli a casa e tu sei in una macchina dentro ad una fratta con un pisellone che ti smembra le pareti anali...dov'è il problema scusa?Simy siamo nel 2012..qui tutto può succedere,tutto è lecito,sti cazzi del prossimo,la colpa è sempre degli altri...su simy...modernizzati,SEI DIVERSAMENTE MODERNA....!!


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia sei un quadro antico....!E che sarà mai dai???Hai un marito a casa e due figli a casa e tu sei in una macchina dentro ad una fratta con un pisellone che ti smembra le pareti anali...dov'è il problema scusa?Simy siamo nel 2012..qui tutto può succedere,tutto è lecito,sti cazzi del prossimo,la colpa è sempre degli altri...su simy...modernizzati,SEI DIVERSAMENTE MODERNA....!!


o diversamente antica?


----------



## kurdt (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> ma infatti non è che "nn sai ragionare prima" semplicemente nn lo fai.
> 
> poi c'è situazone e situazione, si puo tradire in mille diversi modi e con mille diversi sentimenti dal senso di colpa al senso di piena soddisfazione.... di cosa discuti tu? di un processo alle intenzioni di una che non ha neanche mai scritto qui sopra e non hai nemmeno vagamente idea di cosa abbia provato?
> 
> ...


Non esiste alcuna differenza qualitativa fra il "non ragionare perchè non lo si sa fare" e "non ragionare perchè non lo si vuole fare". 

In entrambi i casi l'unico comportamento misurabile empiricamente è "non ha ragionato" e mi porta direttamente al passo successivo, ovvero "è una scimmia" un osservatore esterno vede solo questo, e di conseguenza, si comporterà trattandoti da scimmia. 

Perchè non importa nulla quello che sai fare o no, se non lo fai. Oh, anche io so scalare montagne appendendomi solo con le gengive e spingendomi con le scoreggie, solo, non lo faccio. 

Detto questo, per aiutare Demo, dovresti prima di tutto capirlo, cosa che non riesci a fare, perlomeno da come parli.


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Ma scusa non segui la roma tu?hai sto vizio?e allora cosa vuoi?altre sbucciano cappelle a nastro è la stessa cosa...ma ragioni tu simò?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Duchessa (11 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però è triste dover mettere delle regole.
> Forse servono come strumenti per andare meglio.
> Penso che le regole in una coppia siano come le diteggiature nei pezzi musicali.
> Se al giovine allievo devi essere addirittura coercitivo nelle diteggiature, per evitare che faccia cazzate, che poi si traduranno in un esecutore pieno di difetti, e non preciso, va da sè che più lui acquisisce una destrezza esecutiva meno servono le diteggiature.
> ...


Sì.. più in una coppia si matura e meno si ha necessità di governarsi con regole. Ad un certo livello non c'è nemmeno più bisogno di parlarsi e spiegarsi, perchè le cose "liberamente" funzionano, tacitamente.

Ma.. quanti anni passano, prima di ritrovarsi così esperti e liberi da non aver bisogno di "diteggiature"?.. tanti tanti..
Oppure si dovrebbe possedere fin da giovani una spontaneità e una "naturalezza" assoluta.
Difficilmente in una coppia siamo autentici e naturali, ancor più difficilmente lo si è in due contemporaneamente.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scusa non segui la roma tu?hai sto vizio?e allora cosa vuoi?altre sbucciano cappelle a nastro è la stessa cosa...ma ragioni tu simò?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a sto punto mi sa di no


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Infatti non ragioni...!Ognuno i suoi vizi...tu la roma...e qualcun'altra i piselli della roma....!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu
> mi
> Piaci.:up::up::up:


Anche. A. Me.


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Sai cosa ci distingue dalle scimmie? La corteccia cerebrale, che fa da filtro tra idea e azione e ci permette di calcolare le coseguenze di un azione.
> 
> Se non sai ragionare _*prima*_ di fare qualcosa sei una persona pericolosa per te e per gli altri, Una scimmia, appunto.


Embè?
Ti sei guardato intorno?


bentornato.
Mi mancavi.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti non ragioni...!Ognuno i suoi vizi...tu la roma...e qualcun'altra i piselli della roma....!:rotfl:


Sono dettagli


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> ma infatti non è che "nn sai ragionare prima" semplicemente nn lo fai.


sarebbe una cosa di cui andare fieri?



oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia sei un quadro antico....!E che sarà mai dai???Hai un marito a casa e due figli a casa e tu sei in una macchina dentro ad una fratta con un pisellone che ti smembra le pareti anali...dov'è il problema scusa?Simy siamo nel 2012..qui tutto può succedere,tutto è lecito,sti cazzi del prossimo,la colpa è sempre degli altri...su simy...modernizzati,SEI DIVERSAMENTE MODERNA....!!


ti farò un diversamente baciaculo:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Tesla*

Devo preoccuparmi?:rotfl:


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo preoccuparmi?:rotfl:


no, sarà una cosa castissima come il bon ton esige


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Tesla*

Ok...mi fido....!!:up:


----------



## kurdt (11 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Embè?
> Ti sei guardato intorno?
> 
> 
> ...


Certo che mi son guardato attorno, per questo distinguo con ferocia gli stupidi dagli altri, non voglio certo che un esercito di idioti possa rovinarmi la giornata. 

Sono anche antidemocratico e il mio sistema politico ideale è basato sulla figura di un monarca illuminato e impietoso.

Sono tornato dall'ade, muahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Aggiornamento, tanto per rendere la storia meno beauticul e più reality...
> 
> Stasera a cena sono venuti i bimbi e lei, ella, essa.
> I bimbi dopo due giorni di stasi, si stanno rendendo conto. Uno (il più bastardo dentro) cerca già di marciarci su ("voglio andare da papà che lui me lo da il mommo...").
> ...



In realtà è il gioco della vita ..... una lenta corsa verso la morte
partecipanti tutti da " 0 a >99" campo d'azione il mondo.....
Andando avanti non si vince niente solo la speranza di una vita migliore....
passando attraverso tribolazioni e problemi ogni partecipante trova ragioni differenti per inseguire 
ciò che la vita gli offre......e stà nello stesso, in qualsiasi momento ,scegliere se rinunciare e morire o andare avanti....

Poi non trovo che siano domande a cazzo di cane .....
Sono domande lecite  fatte da un individuo che in questo momento non ci sta dentro.....
ossia non è sicuro di cosa è giusto o sbagliato e in questo dubbio sceglie di cercare all'interno di se un qualcosa 
che possa servire per farlo andare avanti.....

Da quello che ho letto però mi sembra che il tradimento sia stata solo la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso....e che la tua (ex)compagna non abbia un carattere molto facile e per amore tu abbia sempre cercato di ammortizzare....può esssere?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Certo che mi son guardato attorno, per questo distinguo con ferocia gli stupidi dagli altri, non voglio certo che un esercito di idioti possa rovinarmi la giornata.
> 
> Sono anche antidemocratico e il mio sistema politico ideale è basato sulla figura di un monarca illuminato e impietoso.
> 
> Sono tornato dall'ade, muahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah




Maronna ...
c'è un esorcista in sala?:scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Certo che mi son guardato attorno, per questo distinguo con ferocia gli stupidi dagli altri, non voglio certo che un esercito di idioti possa rovinarmi la giornata.
> 
> Sono anche antidemocratico e il mio sistema politico ideale è basato sulla figura di un monarca illuminato e impietoso.
> 
> *Sono tornato dall'ade, muahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah*


Qualcuno mi può aggiornare? Chi ha letto le ricette di Ultimo a rovescio in una notte con Lunapiena?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco quello che dici.
> Ma nella tua coppia, come in tutte, ci sono regole.
> Se tu trasgredissi le regole che avete preso di comune accordo, lo tradiresti, come tradirebbe lui se lo facesse con te. Che si tratti di sesso extra, o di mangiare una pizza di nascosto quando, che ne so, vi siete ripromessi di fare dieta assieme.
> 
> ...




Vivere con delle regole..... mi sentirei in gabbia.....


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Certo che mi son guardato attorno, per questo distinguo con ferocia gli stupidi dagli altri, non voglio certo che un esercito di idioti possa rovinarmi la giornata.
> 
> Sono anche antidemocratico e il mio sistema politico ideale è basato sulla figura di un monarca illuminato e impietoso.
> 
> Sono tornato dall'ade, muahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah


:blank:


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> Mi chiedo una cosa, come puoi dire di amarla, di volerla, di non odiarla, quando giudichi ciò che è e ne parli male, quando ti poni in una posizione di superiorità stabilendo che è preda di un "egocentrismo cosmico", quando hai stabilito che il suo modo di risolvere le cose è sbagliato e il tuo giusto. i casi sono due, o ti disinnamori della persona che tu Vorresti e cerchi un anima pia che viva solo in funzione di cio che sei e che vuoi, oppure cerchi quello che in lei ti fa stare bene e metti paletti invalicabili su cio che ti ferisce, se lei ti vuole ancora con se, perchè tu non hai mai detto se sta con l'altro, hai solo "segnato il territorio" mandando un messaggio minatorio a questo presunto amante. hai anche fatto pipi intorno a casa per far sentire l'odore agli altri maschi?
> 
> Scusa se sembra che ti attacco, in realtà è solo che mi sento molto vicina a lei e ho l'impressione che siano tutti tanto impegnati a indicarla col dito puntato per una umana debolezza, da sorvolare sul fatto che invece di risolverla con lei, ti sei chiuso in te stesso e poi sei scappato..ti lamenti che lei ha scelto il modo sbagliato di risolvere le cose? avresti preferito che lei prendesse su armi e bagagli e fosse scappata lei?...... lo so che tu non la vedi così, che l'hai fatto perchè convinto di salvarti, ma la situazione è questa: sei uscito di scena.
> le hai dato libertà per vedere se si mette in casa un altro?
> ...


sinceramente me tiri il commento proprio a forza dalle mani come me tireresti anche una bella lisciatina al pelo se fossi muglierema, pero' ammetto con sforzo minore......

io me chiedo se voi circolate con qualche autorizzazione speciale viste le affermazioni a cazzo di cane che fate...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sinceramente me tiri il commento proprio a forza dalle mani come me tireresti anche una bella lisciatina al pelo se fossi muglierema, pero' ammetto con sforzo minore......
> 
> io me chiedo se voi circolate con qualche autorizzazione speciale viste le affermazioni a cazzo di cane che fate...
> 
> ahahahahah


Eppure io continuo a rileggere sto post e a pensarci su.
Ma capisco che se uno non ci sta più dentro in una situazione deve prendere le giuste distanze e misure.

Poi per esempio, io ho una moglie molto cocciuta.
Si lascia morire piuttosto di fare un passo che non vuol fare.

Mi ricordo due episodi da fidanzati...bon non so se eravamo fidanzati...dato che doveva sposare un altro.
Fece il broncetto e le braccia conserte.
Le dissi ora parli.
E lei zitta.

Parla.
Zitta...

Presi un vaso di fiori e le dissi...parla o ti spacco sto vaso in testa.
E lei zitta...

Non ci vidi più.
Alzai il vaso per colpirla, ma dal vaso uscì tutta l'acqua e mi venne in testa...
Feci la mia tipica faccia da beluschi...in animal...e si mise a ridere...e finì ridendo...
Ma non parlò...

So una cosa quindi.
Quando ci sono dissidi, sono sempre stato io a fare il primo passo.
Lei non ci riesce e sta là imbambolata.

Meglio, per me, soffrire un piccolo male, subire un torto in silenzio pur di salvaguardare il bene maggiore.

So comunque che se la mugliera si innamora di un altro...
Se la lascio: le faccio solo un piacere.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> vuoi che ti insegua urlando il tuo nome e si voti a una vita di umiliazione e castità?


Ecco Demo.
Rispondi solo a questo dentro di te.
Ti risponde una donna.
In più traditrice.

E se la tua compagna ha un po' di vitamina di astro, sappi che neanche se scendesse Dio in persona si piegherebbe.

Lei ragiona: se mi ami: mi perdoni.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> Mi chiedo una cosa, come puoi dire di amarla, di volerla, di non odiarla, quando giudichi ciò che è e ne parli male, quando ti poni in una posizione di superiorità stabilendo che è preda di un "egocentrismo cosmico", quando hai stabilito che il suo modo di risolvere le cose è sbagliato e il tuo giusto. i casi sono due, o ti disinnamori della persona che tu Vorresti e cerchi un anima pia che viva solo in funzione di cio che sei e che vuoi, oppure cerchi quello che in lei ti fa stare bene e metti paletti invalicabili su cio che ti ferisce, se lei ti vuole ancora con se, perchè tu non hai mai detto se sta con l'altro, hai solo "segnato il territorio" mandando un messaggio minatorio a questo presunto amante. hai anche fatto pipi intorno a casa per far sentire l'odore agli altri maschi?
> 
> Scusa se sembra che ti attacco, in realtà è solo che mi sento molto vicina a lei e ho l'impressione che siano tutti tanto impegnati a indicarla col dito puntato per una umana debolezza, da sorvolare sul fatto che invece di risolverla con lei, ti sei chiuso in te stesso e poi sei scappato..ti lamenti che lei ha scelto il modo sbagliato di risolvere le cose? avresti preferito che lei prendesse su armi e bagagli e fosse scappata lei?...... lo so che tu non la vedi così, che l'hai fatto perchè convinto di salvarti, ma la situazione è questa: sei uscito di scena.
> le hai dato libertà per vedere se si mette in casa un altro?
> ...




Lui non ci stà dentro ....
Se tu ti senti molto vicina a lei metti in conto che tuo marito potrebbe comportarsi così .....
Puoi raccontarla e mettrela come vuoi ma quando uno non ci stà dentro stai nel posto in cui hai scelto di stare....
E sinceramente si farebbe più bella figura stando zitti che andare a ravanare tutte le più buone  ragioni del mondo per giustificare dei gesti....

Non è una morale la mia ....da traditrice so che se mio marito venisse a scoprirlo si comporterebbe 
esattamente come Demo ...ed io  lo lascerei andare sapendo che  ogni giustificazione sarebbe inutile ....almeno finchè 
non trova le risposte che cerca dentro di se....


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Certo che mi son guardato attorno, *per questo distinguo con ferocia gli stupidi dagli altri,* non voglio certo che un esercito di idioti possa rovinarmi la giornata.
> 
> Sono anche antidemocratico e il mio sistema politico ideale è basato sulla figura di un monarca illuminato e impietoso.
> 
> Sono tornato dall'ade, muahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah


e ce la fai?
Apperò. A parte qlcuni, molti in verità, casi eclatanti, ci vuole un fine intuito.
Complimenti.

Non ti ho visto laggiù. Sicuro di esserci andato davvero nell'Ade?
Mah...sarò stata troppo impegnata a parlare con mio amico Alessandro Borgia (il papa, caso mai non lo ricordassi)


----------



## kurdt (11 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ce la fai?
> Apperò. A parte qlcuni, molti in verità, casi eclatanti, ci vuole un fine intuito.
> Complimenti.
> 
> ...


Ce la faccio, ovviamente per chi m'hai preso.
 Utilizzo un metodo di esclusione degli estremi booleano e riduco la razza umana ad una media, scarto gli estremi con un delta +/- 2 e attraverso un complesso algoritmo calcolo una figura ideale, quindi butto tutti i calcoli e lancio una monetina. 

Comunque io parlavo dell'ade, non dell'inferno, le cose troppo moderne non mi sono mai piaciute.

A parte le cazzate, gli stupidi si distinguono perfettamente dagli altri, perchè sono quelli che cercano di piacere a tutti i costi. Ma ho un sacco di trucchetti per distinguerli. Il 95% della razza umana è merda. Di diversa qualità, magari, ma sempre merda rimane.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ce la fai?
> Apperò. A parte qlcuni, molti in verità, casi eclatanti, ci vuole un fine intuito.
> Complimenti.
> 
> ...


Ma porca troia...
Io ci sono stato nell'ade a tirar fora Euridice...novello Orfeo...
Ma sai com'è andata?
Che io mi sono girato indietro?
Macchè...è stata lei no? Ha iniziato...aspetta un attimo...e io movete che arriva le fiere...no ma dai...aspetta che mi devo finire di truccare...

E ho detto...allora ma allora ditelo eh?

bon me ne vado da solo....

Poi le fiere mi hanno detto colpa mia che non so aspettare...

E io ho risposto a loro...andatevene a fare in culo...mica siamo in un motel eh?

Il tempo è denaro...

[video=youtube;EjIw0VyTJtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjIw0VyTJtI[/video]

Dammi dove sei?
Senti sta roba EPICA...ah grandio il rubato...cosa non è....


----------



## demoralizio (11 Ottobre 2012)

Carissimi,
vedo che le invettive contro i traditori sono andate via via appesantendosi, delineando la storia in binario, in bianco o nero.

L'ho già spiegato, non è solo l'atto del tradimento che mi ha ucciso ma è il ripensare a _quel_ periodo.

"Ma è solo passato!" Il passato è importante per valutare il futuro, secondo me. Il possibile futuro... io un'altra botta così non la reggo ragas, ho paura di lei.
Voi entrereste in una gabbia con un leone che ha appena mangiato. "Eh, ma adesso è innocuo!" Ok, ma quando finisce di digerire e gli torna fame? Quello mi si mangia e mi si ricaga che è un piacere...

"Ma se sei innamorato bla bla bla". L'amore quindi è indicativo del fatto di perdonare ma non riesce a fermare una fregna pulsante?

Allora sapete cosa vi dico: vaffanculo all'amore! Mi do alla pesca di frodo


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> vedo che le invettive contro i traditori sono andate via via appesantendosi, delineando la storia in binario, in bianco o nero.
> 
> L'ho già spiegato, non è solo l'atto del tradimento che mi ha ucciso ma è il ripensare a _quel_ periodo.
> ...


Si ti sei spiegato benissimo con l'esempio del leone.
Fa in modo però che il passato non pregiudichi il futuro.
Ok?


----------



## kurdt (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> "Ma è solo passato!" Il passato è importante per valutare il futuro, secondo me. Il possibile futuro... io un'altra botta così non la reggo ragas, ho paura di lei.


Chi non impara dagli errori del passato è costretto a ripeterli, no? ^^




demoralizio ha detto:


> Voi entrereste in una gabbia con un leone che ha appena mangiato. "Eh, ma adesso è innocuo!" Ok, ma quando finisce di digerire e gli torna fame? Quello mi si mangia e mi si ricaga che è un piacere...
> 
> "Ma se sei innamorato bla bla bla". L'amore quindi è indicativo del fatto di perdonare ma non riesce a fermare una fregna pulsante?
> 
> Allora sapete cosa vi dico: vaffanculo all'amore! Mi do alla pesca di frodo


No vabbè, a me stai facendo sbudellare dalle risate "_mi do alla pesca di frodo_"  Muoio.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Ce la faccio, ovviamente per chi m'hai preso.
> Utilizzo un metodo di esclusione degli estremi booleano e riduco la razza umana ad una media, scarto gli estremi con un delta +/- 2 e attraverso un complesso algoritmo calcolo una figura ideale, quindi butto tutti i calcoli e lancio una monetina.
> 
> Comunque *io parlavo dell'ade, non dell'inferno, *le cose troppo moderne non mi sono mai piaciute.
> ...



ah ok...siamo sul classico.
Se ci torni salutami radamanto, l'ultima volta abbiamo fatto un week al motel Campi elisi spettacolare.




vado a lavorare che è meglio.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> vedo che le invettive contro i traditori sono andate via via appesantendosi, delineando la storia in binario, in bianco o nero.
> 
> L'ho già spiegato, non è solo l'atto del tradimento che mi ha ucciso ma è il ripensare a _quel_ periodo.
> ...


Enoperó frodo no... É
il portatore dell'anello...


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ah ok...siamo sul classico.
> Se ci torni salutami radamanto, l'ultima volta abbiamo fatto un week al motel Campi elisi spettacolare.
> 
> 
> ...


azz...

gli altri hanno gia' timbrato da ben 2 minuti...

ahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vivere con delle regole..... mi sentirei in gabbia.....



Regole, accordi, taciti consensi, accomodamenti...

Chiamali come vuoi, ma in nessun consorzio umano si può vivere senza.
Anche da soli con se stessi, ci diamo regole o quel che vuoi. Altrimenti finiamo male.

Per me, adorerei pasteggiare esclusivamente a latte e nesquik. Se me lo concedessi ogni giorno, mi distruggerebbe.


----------



## testardaSempre (12 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lui non ci stà dentro ....
> Se tu ti senti molto vicina a lei metti in conto che tuo marito potrebbe comportarsi così .....
> Puoi raccontarla e mettrela come vuoi ma quando uno non ci stà dentro stai nel posto in cui hai scelto di stare....
> E sinceramente si farebbe più bella figura stando zitti che andare a ravanare tutte le più buone  ragioni del mondo per giustificare dei gesti....
> ...


...mi pare di capire che sia la cosa che sta facendo lei infatti ....da quanto riferisce Demo nn si giustifica e lascia fare... il punto è che lui aspetta un certo "segno" .... nn so...qualcosa da lei, qualcosa di eclatante suppongo. tu da traditrice scoperta sul fatto... lo faresti? quello che nn capite è che mi metto nei panni di lei perchè Demo sta aspettando qualcosa convinto che se fosse stato scoperto a tradire lui, lo farebbe...

Demo ragiona come tutti, io ragiono come lei .... io non farei nulla, lascerei fare a lui per il semplice fatto che non vedo nulla di cui pentirmi e perchè dubito che crederebbe a una sola parola di quello che dico quindi a che pro umiliarmi?


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Regole, accordi, taciti consensi, accomodamenti...
> 
> Chiamali come vuoi, ma in nessun consorzio umano si può vivere senza.
> Anche da soli con se stessi, ci diamo regole o quel che vuoi. Altrimenti finiamo male.
> ...


mamma mia:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia:unhappy:



Ne vado pazza! :smile:

Ah, non c'entra nulla, ma...

ho deciso di farmi un impacco ai capelli come quelli proposti da Tebe...

uovo, limone glicerina cacao.... caspita il cacao non ce l'ho...
Spero che i miei caplli apprezzino pure loro il nesquik!


----------



## demoralizio (12 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> ...mi pare di capire che sia la cosa che sta facendo lei infatti ....da quanto riferisce Demo nn si giustifica e lascia fare... il punto è che lui aspetta un certo "segno" .... nn so...qualcosa da lei, qualcosa di eclatante suppongo. tu da traditrice scoperta sul fatto... lo faresti? quello che nn capite è che mi metto nei panni di lei perchè Demo sta aspettando qualcosa convinto che se fosse stato scoperto a tradire lui, lo farebbe...
> 
> Demo ragiona come tutti, io ragiono come lei .... io non farei nulla, lascerei fare a lui per il semplice fatto che non vedo nulla di cui pentirmi e perchè dubito che crederebbe a una sola parola di quello che dico quindi a che pro umiliarmi?


Oh, ma perché mi metti parole in bocca non mie?!

Ho detto di non aspettarmi niente, ho detto che sarà difficile che appunto una persona che non capisce il mio dolore (perché io ragiono come tutti, mentre voi due siete uniche...), che non capisce il perché di esso (che non è il fatto di essersi fatta trapanare ma è l'allegra presa in giro) si dimostri sinceramente pentita per poi non rifarlo più.

Ho già parlato di miei limiti, tutto quello che ho fatto e sto facendo deriva da una situazione che mi ha portato _oltre_ una barriera.

"A che pro umiliarmi"
a che pro essere umiliato?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Regole, accordi, taciti consensi, accomodamenti...
> 
> Chiamali come vuoi, ma in nessun consorzio umano si può vivere senza.
> Anche da soli con se stessi, ci diamo regole o quel che vuoi. Altrimenti finiamo male.
> ...


Io con latte e menta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> ...mi pare di capire che sia la cosa che sta facendo lei infatti ....da quanto riferisce Demo nn si giustifica e lascia fare... il punto è che lui aspetta un certo "segno" .... nn so...qualcosa da lei, qualcosa di eclatante suppongo. tu da traditrice scoperta sul fatto... lo faresti? quello che nn capite è che mi metto nei panni di lei perchè Demo sta aspettando qualcosa convinto che se fosse stato scoperto a tradire lui, lo farebbe...
> 
> Demo ragiona come tutti, io ragiono come lei .... io non farei nulla, *lascerei fare a lui per il semplice fatto che non vedo nulla di cui pentirmi e perchè dubito che crederebbe a una sola parola di quello che dico quindi a che pro umiliarmi?[/*QUOTE]Favoloso. Questa è una bellissima ipertrofia dell'ego.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Regole, accordi, taciti consensi, accomodamenti...
> 
> Chiamali come vuoi, ma in nessun consorzio umano si può vivere senza.
> Anche da soli con se stessi, ci diamo regole o quel che vuoi. Altrimenti finiamo male.
> ...


Beh nel caso di noi stessi si chiama 
Autodisciplina. No?:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> Demo ragiona come tutti, io ragiono come lei .... io non farei nulla, lascerei fare a lui per il semplice fatto che non vedo nulla di cui pentirmi e perchè dubito che crederebbe a una sola parola di quello che dico quindi a che pro umiliarmi?


Vero.
Se non hai nulla di cui pentirti, non sarai mai una che chiede scusa in maniera credibile.
Del resto, inutile girarci tanto intorno con ste seghe dell'empatia.
Il dolore che vediamo negli altri, non lo proviamo, ma la nostra mente ci porta ad immaginarlo.

Vero che il padre perdona il figliol prodigo.
Ma c'è una bellissima frase quando lui è là con i maiali.

Dice: Rientrò in sè stesso.

E si propone di tentare di tornare, con una sola speranza, speriamo che almeno mi tenga come l'ultimo dei servi.

Non ha un atteggiamento da...ah adesso che l'acqua tocca il mio culo e sono nei guai, torno a casa, intorto mio padre con 4 bei discorsetti e tutto torna come prima....

E la misericordia e la grandezza d'animo del padre che fa dire che le cose non torneranno come prima, ma di sicuro saranno meglio, perchè il figlio degenere ha capito su sua carne i suoi errori e vuole porvi un rimedio.

Forse allora una moglie si può salvare, se prima di venir scoperta, si pente di quello che sta facendo e confessa...

Chiedere perdono dopo essere stati scoperti...assomiglia un po' a qualcosa di posticcio e scontato. No?

Se la moglie di Demo è interessata a LUI, saprà benissimo come tentare di riconquistarlo...
Se lo lascia andare così...

Secondo me

Vuol dire che a lei, in definitiva, non gliene frega poi tanto di Demo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> ...mi pare di capire che sia la cosa che sta facendo lei infatti ....da quanto riferisce Demo nn si giustifica e lascia fare... il punto è che lui aspetta un certo "segno" .... nn so...qualcosa da lei, qualcosa di eclatante suppongo. tu da traditrice scoperta sul fatto... lo faresti? quello che nn capite è che mi metto nei panni di lei perchè Demo sta aspettando qualcosa convinto che se fosse stato scoperto a tradire lui, lo farebbe...
> 
> Demo ragiona come tutti, io ragiono come lei .... io non farei nulla, l*ascerei fare a lui per il semplice fatto che non vedo nulla di cui pentirmi e perchè dubito che crederebbe a una sola parola di quello che dico quindi a che pro umiliarmi?*





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Favoloso. Questa è una bellissima ipertrofia dell'ego.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh nel caso di noi stessi si chiama
> Autodisciplina. No?:singleeye:



E...

satto!


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> Demo ragiona come tutti, io ragiono come lei .... io non farei nulla, lascerei fare a lui per il semplice fatto che non vedo nulla di cui pentirmi e perchè dubito che crederebbe a una sola parola di quello che dico quindi a che pro umiliarmi?


Sto cercando di pensarmi nei panni di un uomo tradito da siffatta donna che non pensa di avere nulla di cui pentirsi...mi troverei quasi obbligato a usar una violenza barbara per sfogare il mio dolore. Che pensi, sarebbe giusto no? La traditrice ha fatto del male e non se ne pente ed il tradito siccome non vede neppure una briciola di pentimento si sfoga per poter andare avanti, non ci vedo nulla di male no?


----------



## testardaSempre (12 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sto cercando di pensarmi nei panni di un uomo tradito da siffatta donna che non pensa di avere nulla di cui pentirsi...mi troverei quasi obbligato a usar una violenza barbara per sfogare il mio dolore. Che pensi, sarebbe giusto no? La traditrice ha fatto del male e non se ne pente ed il tradito siccome non vede neppure una briciola di pentimento si sfoga per poter andare avanti, non ci vedo nulla di male no?


TU VIVI MALE AL MONDO MI SA.... NN CAPISCI QUINDI VIOLENZA? .... MAH, UNA DONNA IN QUANTO "DONNA" NON STAREBBE MAI CON UNO COME TE, QUESTO E' CERTO.


----------



## tesla (12 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> TU VIVI MALE AL MONDO MI SA.... NN CAPISCI QUINDI VIOLENZA? .... MAH, UNA DONNA IN QUANTO "DONNA" NON STAREBBE MAI CON UNO COME TE, QUESTO E' CERTO.


io si, perchè è un uomo serio e con dei valori.
può essere un po' fulminato ogni tanto, ma a causa di quello che ha passato.
ma in quanto UOMO non sei degna di allacciargli le scarpe


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> TU VIVI MALE AL MONDO MI SA.... NN CAPISCI QUINDI VIOLENZA? .... MAH, UNA DONNA IN QUANTO "DONNA" NON STAREBBE MAI CON UNO COME TE, QUESTO E' CERTO.


io invece ci stare con un UOMO come lui! 
io non ho parole! tu lo tradisci e poi non faresti nulla perchè ti sentiresti umiliata? 

io l'ho detto che il mondo inizia a girare al contrario.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io invece ci stare con un UOMO come lui!
> io non ho parole! tu lo tradisci e poi non faresti nulla perchè ti sentiresti umiliata?
> 
> io l'ho detto che il mondo inizia a girare al contrario.....


Daniele ce lo faremmo tutte! Cioè ehm... è un gran bravo ragazzo. A volte estremizza un po' i principi... ma lui ha dei principi, non delle ubbie.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Daniele ce lo faremmo tutte! Cioè ehm... è un gran bravo ragazzo. A volte estremizza un po' i principi... ma lui ha dei principi, non delle ubbie.


Più che avere dei principi (non che non serva, chiaramente) bisognerebbe adoperare il cervello. 

P.S: cosa sono le ubbie?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che avere dei principi (non che non serva, chiaramente) bisognerebbe adoperare il cervello.
> 
> P.S: cosa sono le ubbie?


paturnie, fisime.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> paturnie, fisime.


Ah, ok. 


(Ha delle fisime. Quando parti per la tangente estremizzando i principi, diventano delle fisime. Ma comunque.)


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> 
> (Ha delle fisime. Quando parti per la tangente estremizzando i principi, diventano delle fisime. Ma comunque.)


La fisima è un preconcetto ingiustificato. Hai ragione, non attiene. Quindi: Io dico cosa tu devi sentire, io dico di cosa tu hai bisogno, io dico cosa ti serve, in funzione di quello che io ritengo giusto... come lo possiamo definire?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La fisima è un preconcetto ingiustificato. Hai ragione, non attiene. Quindi: Io dico cosa tu devi sentire, io dico di cosa tu hai bisogno, io dico cosa ti serve, in funzione di quello che io ritengo giusto... come lo possiamo definire?



Credo di non aver capito bene cosa intendi.


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> TU VIVI MALE AL MONDO MI SA.... NN CAPISCI QUINDI VIOLENZA? .... MAH, UNA DONNA IN QUANTO "DONNA" NON STAREBBE MAI CON UNO COME TE, QUESTO E' CERTO.


Carissima, no una donna in quanto "vacca" non starebbe con me perchè rischierebbe, una donna in quanto "donna" con me ci sta.

Grazie


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, no una donna in quanto "vacca" non starebbe con me perchè rischierebbe, una donna in quanto "donna" con me ci sta.
> 
> Grazie


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo di non aver capito bene cosa intendi.


Intendo: quello che ribadisce testarda, in merito al comportamento di Demo e di sua moglie. Come si può definire? A me è venuto l'aggettivo assurdo ma non volevo etichettare, volevo capire le motivazioni.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> ...mi pare di capire che sia la cosa che sta facendo lei infatti ....da quanto riferisce Demo nn si giustifica e lascia fare... il punto è che lui aspetta un certo "segno" .... nn so...qualcosa da lei, qualcosa di eclatante suppongo. tu da traditrice scoperta sul fatto... lo faresti? quello che nn capite è che mi metto nei panni di lei perchè Demo sta aspettando qualcosa convinto che se fosse stato scoperto a tradire lui, lo farebbe...
> 
> Demo ragiona come tutti, io ragiono come lei .... io non farei nulla, lascerei fare a lui per il semplice fatto che non vedo nulla di cui pentirmi e perchè dubito che crederebbe a una sola parola di quello che dico quindi a che pro umiliarmi?



Io non farei nulla ma non per pentimento o per non umiliarmi...
Se arrivi a prendere decisioni così drastiche nonostante i sentimenti è perchè 
non riesci a stare in una situazione , nOn ce la fai ,nada.....deve cambiare qualcosa e magari
non sai nemmeno tu cosa ... e la prima cosa che ritieni giusto fare è uscire dalla situazione per vedere le cose piu chiare


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intendo: quello che ribadisce testarda, in merito al comportamento di Demo e di sua moglie. Come si può definire? A me è venuto l'aggettivo assurdo ma non volevo etichettare, volevo capire le motivazioni.


Oddio, mi dovrei leggere tutto. Boh. Chi mi fa un sunto? (cit.)


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2012)

testardaSempre ha detto:


> TU VIVI MALE AL MONDO MI SA.... NN CAPISCI QUINDI VIOLENZA? .... MAH, UNA DONNA IN QUANTO "DONNA" NON STAREBBE MAI CON UNO COME TE, QUESTO E' CERTO.


Ma tu...ascoltami e a me gli occhi...
Ci staresti in una coppia "complice" alla bonnye e Claude?

Alla sera ci ritroviamo nel letto e sappiamo benissimo entrambe come siamo no?
Io vado anche con altre
Tu vai anche con altri

Non ci si piglia per il culo

E si tace.

Che ne dici?

O tu puoi fare la seriale e lui il tuo compagno invece ti deve essere fedele?

In fondo, Daniele chiede ad una donna quello che lui sa garantirle.

Il dolore di Daniele è stato solo credere che lei fosse una persona di un certo tipo, per il semplice fatto che ne era innamorato no? 

Ciò quando siamo giovani ci innamoriamo e ci convinciamo di essere innamorati della migliore donna del mondo, e come potrebbe essere altrimenti? Ci siamo innamorati di lei...

Invece secondo me, in un sano rapporto d' amore, dato che poi si tratta di accettare ( e non subire) l'altro così come è...è meglio avere in tasca un po' di soldini da cinico...per cui si è in grado di prendere le misure al tipo o alla tipa no?

Se sposi uno sfaccendato non diventerà mai un super lavoratore perchè tu lo hai sposato no?

Per Daniele ci vuole una donna tranquilla e rassicurante senza tanti grilli per la testa no?
Una donna schietta e semplice.

Non una di quelle che ti dice...ah fidati io non ti tradirò mai, stai tranquillo...e dopo per sotto via ne combina un pasto...


----------



## kurdt (13 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu...ascoltami e a me gli occhi...
> Ci staresti in una coppia "complice" alla bonnye e Claude?
> 
> Alla sera ci ritroviamo nel letto e sappiamo benissimo entrambe come siamo no?
> ...


Stavolta credo di doverti quotare e dare pienamente ragione. :up:


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, no una donna in quanto "vacca" non starebbe con me perchè rischierebbe, una donna in quanto "donna" con me ci sta.
> 
> Grazie


:quoto:


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, no una donna in quanto "vacca" non starebbe con me perchè rischierebbe, una donna in quanto "donna" con me ci sta.
> 
> Grazie



Daniele c'è :up:


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo di non aver capito bene cosa intendi.


 e ti pareva....


----------



## demoralizio (24 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao a tutti,
è da un po' che non scrivo, colpa di un periodo decisamente movimentato che non mi lascia il tempo neanche di andare al cesso (tanto per rendere l'idea).

Riassunto delle puntate precedenti:
- scopro
- resto con lei
- scopro peggio
- fuck

Da 3 settimane sono in questa casa silenziosa, ci sto davvero poco ma la ritengo un buon angolo di solitudine.
I bimbi continuano, giustamente, a farsi domande che non hanno risposte precise in questa fase, esternano questo disequilibrio con le armi che hanno dei bambini di 4 anni: il movimento. Sono parecchio agitati.

Io mi trovo nel limbo, è stancante questa vita fatta di saluti, riavvicinamenti, titubanze. Lei è cambiata, e mi ha stupito. Sinceramente credevo che "mettesse una pietra sopra" alla velocità della luce, per come l'ho sempre conosciuta, invece mi cerca, valorizza i momenti in cui ci incontriamo (la sera vado a mangiare con loro). E' stanca, si vede, ma non mi colpevolizza (non era così scontato, ve lo assicuro).

Dal canto mio sto cambiando la prospettiva, riesco piano piano a vedere una vita anche senza di lei, finalmente riesco a valutare le cose come sono e come potrebbero essere in futuro senza la morsa dell'abitudine.
Questo non significa "addio", ma mi dona una consapevolezza nuova dato che questo passo ha rimesso tutto in gioco e da adesso in poi c'è solo da guadagnare, qualsiasi direzione prenda la vita.

Sono ancora più convinto che in casi come il mio l'allontanamento, il vedere da fuori, il _cambiamento_ sia salutare. Per quanto doloroso inevitabilmente sia...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> è da un po' che non scrivo, colpa di un periodo decisamente movimentato che non mi lascia il tempo neanche di andare al cesso (tanto per rendere l'idea).
> 
> Riassunto delle puntate precedenti:
> ...



Demo, in bocca al lupo, di cuore!!!


----------



## Daniele (25 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> è da un po' che non scrivo, colpa di un periodo decisamente movimentato che non mi lascia il tempo neanche di andare al cesso (tanto per rendere l'idea).
> 
> Riassunto delle puntate precedenti:
> ...


Oh, detta da me è una cosa strana, ma penso davvero che tua moglie abbia solo sbagliato, nel modo peggiore, nel modo più brutto per te, ma penso anche che ti possa amare ancora, visto che un poco ti sta stupendo. Se fossi in te ne parlerei con te, perchè il tuo futuro ed il suo futuro può essere ancora insieme, ma credo che dobbiate parlarvi delll'accaduto più di quello che avete fatto, sul perchè lei lo ha fatto, sul perchè lei voglia te ancora, sul perchè  non ha lottato per farti rimanere in casa.
Ciao


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2012)

*Daniele*

Stei bene?


----------



## Daniele (25 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stei bene?


Oscuro, io vedo nella moglie di Demo, una donna che ha bisogno di crescere, che forse nel suo sembrare donna è davvero bambina, ostinata ed orgogliosa, solo come una bambina sa essere, ma penso anche che abbia agito da bambina nel tradimento. Non ci vedo il male in lei, se non il male orribile dei bambini che si chiama egooismo sfrenato,, ma è perchè deve crescere, è madre ma si vede che non è donna.

Se leggi bene è peggio questo che l'essere una gran vacca, vuol dire che questa donna è inadeguata completamente al suo compito ed ha bisogno di crescere.


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2012)

*Daniele*

Però,un'analisi così oggettiva....stai molto meglio vero daniele?:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (25 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però,un'analisi così oggettiva....stai molto meglio vero daniele?:rotfl:


Sto meglio, ma fino ad un certo punto, alla mia ex una bella inalatina di cianuro gliela darei :up:


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, detta da me è una cosa strana, ma penso davvero che tua moglie abbia solo sbagliato, nel modo peggiore, nel modo più brutto per te, ma penso anche che ti possa amare ancora, visto che un poco ti sta stupendo. Se fossi in te ne parlerei con te, perchè il tuo futuro ed il suo futuro può essere ancora insieme, ma credo che dobbiate parlarvi delll'accaduto più di quello che avete fatto, sul perchè lei lo ha fatto, sul perchè lei voglia te ancora, sul perchè non ha lottato per farti rimanere in casa.
> Ciao




esci da questo corpo apa:


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2012)

*Daniele*

Mhh allora stai molto peggio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stei bene?





Simy ha detto:


> esci da questo corpo apa:



ok
a parte l'ironia, perchè vi stupite che Daniele possa ragionare anche in questo modo?


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok
> a parte l'ironia, perchè vi stupite che Daniele possa ragionare anche in questo modo?


stiamo scherzando Chiara!


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2012)

*Chiara*

Conoscendolo significa che sta smaltendo un pò del suo astio....!Guarda chiara,io a daniele presterei la mia auto,e forse anche la mia donna...son quasi sicuro che tratterebbe entrambe con educazione e rispetto....!!:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Ottobre 2012)

*Dani*



Daniele ha detto:


> Sto meglio, ma fino ad un certo punto, alla mia ex una bella inalatina di cianuro gliela darei :up:



ma perchè prenderti la responsabilità della sua vita?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, detta da me è una cosa strana, ma penso davvero che tua moglie abbia solo sbagliato, nel modo peggiore, nel modo più brutto per te, ma penso anche che ti possa amare ancora, visto che un poco ti sta stupendo. Se fossi in te ne parlerei con te, perchè il tuo futuro ed il suo futuro può essere ancora insieme, ma credo che dobbiate parlarvi delll'accaduto più di quello che avete fatto, sul perchè lei lo ha fatto, *sul perchè lei voglia te ancora, sul perchè  non ha lottato per farti rimanere in casa.*
> Ciao


Daniele, non è detto che lei voglia questo

Magari ha semplicemente capito che, nonostante tutto, usare il buon senso e mantenere quello che di bello può dare il rapporto con il suo ex è la cosa migliore per tutti


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conoscendolo significa che sta smaltendo un pò del suo astio....!Guarda chiara,io a daniele presterei la mia auto,e forse anche la mia donna...son quasi sicuro che tratterebbe entrambe con educazione e rispetto....!!:up:



prima l auto e poi la donna:calcio: quando si dice la scala di valori


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daniele, non è detto che lei voglia questo
> 
> Magari ha semplicemente capito che, nonostante tutto, usare il buon senso e mantenere quello che di bello può dare il rapporto con il suo ex è la cosa migliore per tutti


quotossi


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daniele, non è detto che lei voglia questo
> 
> Magari ha semplicemente capito che, nonostante tutto, usare il buon senso e mantenere quello che di bello può dare il rapporto con il suo ex è la cosa migliore per tutti


O magari continua imperterrita a prendere per il culo e visto che altre volte c'e' riuscita perche' non riprovarci?

Pero' il separarsi per poi andare la sera a mangiare a casa me pare na' stronzata cosmica..

questa di che cazzo se convince?

per me il culo di Demoralizio e' ancora a riskzio...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

E neanche poco.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> O magari continua imperterrita a prendere per il culo e visto che altre volte c'e' riuscita perche' non riprovarci?
> 
> *Pero' il separarsi per poi andare la sera a mangiare a casa* me pare na' stronzata cosmica..
> 
> ...


A quanto ho capito è un periodo di transizione, di cui hanno discusso anche con una mediatrice familiare?
Per i bambini, insomma.


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E neanche poco.....!!:rotfl:


nun se legge molto convinto e kazzuto...

vabbe', qua stiamo...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2012)

*No*

No...ci stai tu...a me non piace avere il culo a rischio....!!


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A quanto ho capito è un periodo di transizione, di cui hanno discusso anche con una mediatrice familiare?
> Per i bambini, insomma.


ma piantatela de ficca' sti cazzi de bambini sempre in mezzo pe' giustifica' la vostra assenza de palle...

quello ce ricasca....

pero' certamente e sicuramente solo per la serenita' dei pampini...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Parole sante!!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma piantatela de ficca' sti cazzi de bambini sempre in mezzo pe' giustifica' la vostra assenza de palle...
> 
> quello ce ricasca....
> 
> ...



potrebbe essere....
ma come avresti reagito tu se non potessi vedere tua figlia di 4 anni? ci vuole tempo...magari ora è tutte le sere...poi diventeranno 2 sere alla settimana...


----------



## Daniele (25 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daniele, non è detto che lei voglia questo
> 
> Magari ha semplicemente capito che, nonostante tutto, usare il buon senso e mantenere quello che di bello può dare il rapporto con il suo ex è la cosa migliore per tutti



Chiara, lei ha provato a demotivare Demo nella sua scelta di andare fuori casa e non credo per i soldi o altro, ha sbagliato solo il modo, ha usato quello che chiamo un poco troppo di razionalità in una scelta di Demo che è meno razionale, ma più necessaria a lui peer sopravvivere. Lei è a llivello di una adolescente, che ha troppo orgoglio dentro per dire chiaramente a suo marito non che non vuole che vada via di casa...perchè lui starà peggio fuori, ma che lo vuole in casa perchè ha decisamente voglia di lui...perchè questa ultima cosa la renderebbe colpevole senza limiti dei loro problemi. Semplicemente lei da brava adolescente si sta parando il culo, null'altro. Io penso che lei non abbia la maturità per arrivare ad altro che un pensiero dettato da orgoglio, per me i buoni rapporti con "l'ex" sono una finzione, visto che di fatto uno è ex non quando esce fuori casa, ma quando non c'è più nessu legame diretto tra le due persone, in questo caso i legami diretti ci sono ancora.a


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> potrebbe essere....
> ma come avresti reagito tu se non potessi vedere tua figlia di 4 anni? ci vuole tempo...magari ora è tutte le sere...poi diventeranno 2 sere alla settimana...


tanto per cominciare passi a trovarla ma poi te ne vai...

che cazzo me rappresenta che rimane a cena e magari se tromba pure la quasi ex-mugliera quando la bambina s'addormenta?

v'incasinate solo e basta...


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> potrebbe essere....
> ma come avresti reagito tu se non potessi vedere tua figlia di 4 anni? ci vuole tempo...magari ora è tutte le sere...poi diventeranno 2 sere alla settimana...



A parte la mancanza che senti tu, come reagirebbero i bambini a vedere cancellato quasi del tutto dalla loro casa il loro padre così d'un tratto...

Chissà le conseguenze.
Direi che se son rose fioriranno, e se no, no, a prescindere da una cena.


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte la mancanza che senti tu, come reagirebbero i bambini a vedere cancellato quasi del tutto dalla loro casa il loro padre così d'un tratto...
> 
> Chissà le conseguenze.
> Direi che se son rose fioriranno, e se no, no, a prescindere da una cena.


beh i bambini che hanno i paparini che lavorano lontano nun me pare che muoiano come le mosche...

ahahahah

levateve sti scudi umani...

ahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh i bambini che hanno i paparini che lavorano lontano nun me pare che muoiano come le mosche...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...



Ok, ma mica gli hanno detto che paparino lavora lontano. 
E' un bel terremoto per loro. Devono poter vedere e toccare con mano che la presenza del padre non è in discussione.


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma piantatela de ficca' sti cazzi de bambini sempre in mezzo pe' giustifica' la vostra assenza de palle...
> 
> quello ce ricasca....
> 
> ...


sti cazzi di bambini , come dici tu, invece sono un ottimo motivo per studiare compromessi sensati che non li coinvolgano nella peggiore delle maniere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh i bambini che hanno i paparini che lavorano lontano nun me pare che muoiano come le mosche...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


ma tu hai figli?? Io personalmente potrei sopportare tutto nella vita ma non stare lontano e fuori dalla vita di tutti i giorni da mia figlia...  ...

Demo sta facendo quello che ritiene giusto ( mi sono letto tutte le 65 pagine ) ed io condivido sia la sua scelta anche se piano piano vedo un allontanamento da parte sua. Mentre la moglie invece cerca di ricucire.


Detto da un "single particolare" la libertà ha il suo fascino!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma tu hai figli??* Io personalmente potrei sopportare tutto nella vita ma non stare lontano e fuori dalla vita di tutti i giorni da mia figlia...  ...
> 
> *Demo sta facendo quello che ritiene giusto ( mi sono letto tutte le 65 pagine ) ed io condivido sia la sua scelta anche se piano piano vedo un allontanamento da parte sua. Mentre la moglie invece cerca di ricucire.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> O magari continua imperterrita a prendere per il culo e visto che altre volte c'e' riuscita perche' non riprovarci?
> 
> Pero' il separarsi per poi *andare la sera a mangiare a casa me pare na' stronzata cosmica..
> 
> ...



nono ho letto tutto premetto...

ma cenare insieme con i figli pur essendosi separati non la vedo una stronzata....

mi sembra di capire che sono anche molto piccoli...


sai per un padre è più dura allontanarsi dalla casa..perchè si allontana anche dai figli...
io non riuscirei a immaginare la mia vita senza mia figlia che si sveglia nella mia casa,pranza con me ecc ecc....
anche io permetterei a lui di cenare pranzare e stare con loro quanto vuole....


----------



## Annuccia (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh i bambini che hanno i paparini che lavorano lontano nun me pare che muoiano come le mosche...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...



quello è un altro discorso...se un papà è costretto a lavorare fuori casa per manterenre la sua famiglia non è colpa di nessuno...
lo devi fare punto...
anche se poi torni a casa e te li godi...

ma un paà che va a vivere in un'altra casa perchè si è separato dalla mamma...credo che la mancanza dei pargoli per casa la senta...e anche i figli....
deve essere terribile...


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, ma mica gli hanno detto che paparino lavora lontano.
> E' un bel terremoto per loro. Devono poter vedere e toccare con mano che la presenza del padre non è in discussione.


in sostanza non cambia niente....

metti che la tua ditta ti vuole spedire lontano da casa a lavorare e non accettare e' da martellarsi i coglioni a vita, cosa fai, gli chiedi e pretendi un periodo d'inserimento per i tuoi pampini come quanno li metti all'asilo?...

ahahahah

ma dai...


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sti cazzi di bambini , come dici tu, invece sono un ottimo motivo per studiare compromessi sensati che non li coinvolgano nella peggiore delle maniere.


ma quali compromessi e compromessi in favore dei figli s'accettano...

S'ACCETTANO SOLO PERCHE' FANNO COMODO A NOI....STOP!

magari la stronza e zoccola non ha ancora finito de mettercelo in culo e deve finire il lavoro...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma tu hai figli?? Io personalmente potrei sopportare tutto nella vita ma non stare lontano e fuori dalla vita di tutti i giorni da mia figlia...  ...
> 
> Demo sta facendo quello che ritiene giusto ( mi sono letto tutte le 65 pagine ) ed io condivido sia la sua scelta anche se piano piano vedo un allontanamento da parte sua. Mentre la moglie invece cerca di ricucire.
> 
> ...


io ho una figlia ormai grande, ma t'assicuro che manco per lei avrei ingoiato la merda che m'avrebbe passato la madre...

e in una situazione di merda come la tua, nemmeno...


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> in sostanza non cambia niente....
> 
> metti che la tua ditta ti vuole spedire lontano da casa a lavorare e non accettare e' da martellarsi i coglioni a vita, cosa fai, gli chiedi e pretendi un periodo d'inserimento per i tuoi pampini come quanno li metti all'asilo?...
> 
> ...



Nel caso del lavoro lontano i bambini possono capire che è momentaneo, e che si resta una famiglia. Cambia l'organizzazione ma non la sostanza.
Nel caso di una separazione, i figli tendono sempre a sentirsi colpevoli, temono il futuro, pensano di essere abbandonati dal genitore che esce. Un terremoto appunto. Tutto ciò che li può aiutare è utile.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io ho una figlia ormai grande, ma t'assicuro che manco per lei avrei ingoiato la merda che m'avrebbe passato la madre...
> 
> e in una situazione di merda come la tua, nemmeno...



Io di cacca per mia figlia me ne sono ingoiata già parecchia, e non smetterò. 
Mi sarebbe molto facile e pure economicamente conveniente fregarmene di come si può sentire.
Ma vedo che i miei sacrifici le sono di aiuto. Ergo, sono felicissima di farli.


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nono ho letto tutto premetto...
> 
> ma cenare insieme con i figli pur essendosi separati non la vedo una stronzata....
> 
> ...


ma se nun stacchi o limiti molto facendo diventare la vostra vita necessariamente un'altra cosa, che cazzo potete concludere in tutta quella confusione?

maro'...

ma con che stomaco se regge l'atmosfera co' la zoccola imperitura pe' finge d'esse ancora famiglia agli occhi di pampini?...

i primi a prendervi per il culo siete voi e nun ce stanno santi, madonne o pampini... 

quest'e'...

ahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e in una situazione di merda come la tua, nemmeno...


E pensare che per me invece è una situazione perfetta. Io sto bene, lei sta bene, mia figlia sta bene. Siamo tutti contenti e viviamo bene. 

Come cambiano le opinioni quando cambiano le teste! 

Mia figlia è felice. Cosa potrei desiderare di più nella vita?


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io di cacca per mia figlia me ne sono ingoiata già parecchia, e non smetterò.
> Mi sarebbe molto facile e pure economicamente conveniente fregarmene di come si può sentire.
> Ma vedo che i miei sacrifici le sono di aiuto. Ergo, sono felicissima di farli.


ma tua figlia non sta con te?

il parere dovrebbe esprimerlo di piu' tuo marito e s'e' visto alla fine quanta merda e' riuscito a sopportare e poi ha detto stop alle telefonate...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma se nun stacchi o limiti molto facendo diventare la vostra vita necessariamente un'altra cosa, che cazzo potete concludere in tutta quella confusione?
> 
> maro'...
> 
> ...


Stermy, però non sappiamo nei dettagli come va.

Sarei d'accordo con te se a cena fossero lì bacino bacino amore amore. Se facessero sempre tutto assieme tranne dormire. Lì è anche confusione per i bambini. Mia figlia ad esempio cerca sempre di coinvolgere me e il padre in qualche gioco quando ci incontriamo, ma siamo attenti a quanto tempo concederle e in che modo, perchè non ne vengano illusioni.
Ma qua credo si tratti di una situazione di transizione, in cui i bambini appunto vedono che non crolla mica la casa.

Prima di dire che Demo e la madre fanno così o colà, direi di aspettare un poco... sono freschissimi ancora.

Dai, immaginati bambino... un giorno all'improvviso ti dicono che mamma e papà si lasciano, il papà piglia e va via e lo vedi il fine settimana. A questo punto potevano pure darti una randellata in testa.


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nel caso del lavoro lontano i bambini possono capire che è momentaneo, e che si resta una famiglia. Cambia l'organizzazione ma non la sostanza.
> Nel caso di una separazione, i figli tendono sempre a sentirsi colpevoli, temono il futuro, pensano di essere abbandonati dal genitore che esce. Un terremoto appunto. Tutto ciò che li può aiutare è utile.


stronzate...

mica sparisci dalla circolazione e te ripresenti dopo 30anni facendoli chiama' da "C'e' posta per te"...

ahahahahah

anzi pur con meno presenza fisica, magari se sei intelligente potresti esse un miliardo di volte piu' fattivo di uno che coabita co' loro h24 e 7/7....


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tua figlia non sta con te?
> 
> il parere dovrebbe esprimerlo di piu' tuo marito e s'e' visto alla fine quanta merda e' riuscito a sopportare e poi ha detto stop alle telefonate...
> 
> ahahahahah



Fra sta un pò con me e un pò con il padre.

Non capisco la cosa delle telefonate.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma se nun stacchi o limiti molto facendo diventare la vostra vita necessariamente un'altra cosa, che cazzo potete concludere in tutta quella confusione?
> 
> maro'...
> 
> ...



allora per te è giusto che il papa una volta separato dalla moglie veda il figlio solo in alcuni giorni e non quando vorrebbe.....

qui non si sta parlando di ingoiare merda....
se mio marito vuole vedere sua figlia è libero di farlo come e quando vuole....
tuttalpiù ci va di mezzo una telefonata prima...

o se mia figlia mi dice che ha volgie di vederlo l'accompagno in qualsiasi momento...
se vuole cenare a casa devo dire che avrei qualche problema "personale"non mi piacerebbe avercelo intorno...
ma che fai?
neghi?
pazienza ceni e poi se ne va...

e avere rapporti civili davanti a loro non significa ingoiare merda....
poi da soli ci scanniamo quanto vogliamo..


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E pensare che per me invece è una situazione perfetta. Io sto bene, lei sta bene, mia figlia sta bene. Siamo tutti contenti e viviamo bene.
> 
> Come cambiano le opinioni quando cambiano le teste!
> 
> Mia figlia è felice. Cosa potrei desiderare di più nella vita?


te sei n'artro che se nasconne dietro la serenita' de tu fija solo perche' non hai i coglioni de' rifarte na' vita con una signora meno sciroccata della tua attuale coinquilina...

quindi famme capi', quando tra un tot de tempo, tu e la tua sciroccata de casa riterrete che vostra figlia non potra' piu' subire traumi dalla vostra separazione, vi separeret?

si' cor cazzo...te ce vedo proprio...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> allora per te è giusto che il papa una volta separato dalla moglie veda il figlio solo in alcuni giorni e non quando vorrebbe.....
> 
> qui non si sta parlando di ingoiare merda....
> se mio marito vuole vedere sua figlia è libero di farlo come e quando vuole....
> ...



Tu dici che non si tratta di ingoiare cacca perchè pensi a una separazione civile.
Diventa tutto più pesante quando il padre o la madre di tuo figlio vorresti proprio non vederlo mai più neppure in un'altra vita. 
Allora anche comportarsi civilmente è un peso.


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stermy, però non sappiamo nei dettagli come va.
> 
> Sarei d'accordo con te se a cena fossero lì bacino bacino amore amore. Se facessero sempre tutto assieme tranne dormire. Lì è anche confusione per i bambini. Mia figlia ad esempio cerca sempre di coinvolgere me e il padre in qualche gioco quando ci incontriamo, ma siamo attenti a quanto tempo concederle e in che modo, perchè non ne vengano illusioni.
> Ma qua credo si tratti di una situazione di transizione, in cui i bambini appunto vedono che non crolla mica la casa.
> ...


e meno male che nun e' successo oseno' diventavo sicuro un serial killer o me richiudevano in manicomio per il trauma...

ahahahah

ammazza come si devono estremizzare le cose per farci convincere di scegliere non la via piu' comoda per noi ma la migliore per gli altri...

quanto altruismo.... ad intermittenza pero'...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fra sta un pò con me e un pò con il padre.
> 
> Non capisco la cosa delle telefonate.


cioe' che tuo marito ha ingoiato merda fino ad un certo punto e poi ha detto basta, ognuno per i cazzi suoi...

me scappello...

ahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' che tuo marito ha ingoiato merda fino ad un certo punto e poi ha detto basta, ognuno per i cazzi suoi...
> 
> me scappello...
> 
> ahahahah



la cosa direi che è stata reciproca, piuttosto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te sei n'artro che se nasconne dietro la serenita' de tu fija solo perche' non hai i coglioni de' rifarte na' vita con una signora meno sciroccata della tua attuale coinquilina...
> 
> quindi famme capi', quando tra un tot de tempo, tu e la tua sciroccata de casa riterrete che vostra figlia non potra' piu' subire traumi dalla vostra separazione, vi separeret?
> 
> ...


minchia come sei diretto! 

Non hai capito una pippa! e se avessi letto bene avresti capito che io sto bene così! Sta fungia che mi rimetto a farme una vita con un'altra. Ora come ora anche se dovessi prendermi una sbandata non ricomincierei una convivenza nemmeno a pagamento.

Sarà che alla terza mi sono un po' rotto i coglioni e che ora che ho riconquistato la mia libertà, con compromessi, non la voglio perdere.  

Ci separeremo?... bho... "del domani non vè certezza!"

Per ora va bene così. :up:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> allora per te è giusto che il papa una volta separato dalla moglie veda il figlio solo in alcuni giorni e non quando vorrebbe.....
> 
> qui non si sta parlando di ingoiare merda....
> se mio marito vuole vedere sua figlia è libero di farlo come e quando vuole....
> ...


ma ti ripeto che nessuno dice di sparire ma di cambiare necessariamente lo stile di vita e la partecipazione a dei riti, rispetto a prima...

mo' per ipotesi, mettiamo che il paparino s'e' separato e tu da amante sua diventi sua convivente....

e nun te girano le gonadi che questo la sera pija e va a cena' co' la figlia, porella tanto piccola e l'ex-mugliera mentre te rimani da sola come una scema?..nooooo??...

se domani...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quali compromessi e compromessi in favore dei figli s'accettano...
> 
> S'ACCETTANO SOLO PERCHE' FANNO COMODO A NOI....STOP!
> 
> ...


può anche essere che qualcuno li usi come alibi ma ragionevolezza (e amore aggiungerei)vuole che si debba agire in funzione della loro serenità.
tu fai sempre un bel mucchietto globale


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> la cosa direi che è stata reciproca, piuttosto.


ma io quello ti sto dicendo....

quanno nun reggi piu', nun ce stanno fiji che t'aumentano ad libitum la capacita' della merda che puoi ingoiare...

prima o poi il bidone se riempie e va svuotato...

ahahahah


----------



## free (25 Ottobre 2012)

ma a pranzo che bisogna fare?

sei troppo rigido Stermy


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma io quello ti sto dicendo....
> 
> quanno nun reggi piu', nun ce stanno fiji che t'aumentano ad libitum la capacita' della merda che puoi ingoiare...
> 
> ...


Direi che è una questione di equilibrio... ogni istante vedi che cosa riesci a reggere e che cosa puoi sopportare. Cercando semrpe di tenere a mente cosa è meglio per i piccoli. Mica sempre ci si riesce. Epperò, uno cce prova.


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> minchia come sei diretto!
> 
> Non hai capito una pippa! e se avessi letto bene avresti capito che io sto bene così! Sta fungia che mi rimetto a farme una vita con un'altra. Ora come ora anche se dovessi prendermi una sbandata non ricomincierei una convivenza nemmeno a pagamento.
> 
> ...


cioe' anche se venisse ormai meno il tuo alibi d'ave' figli ancora implumi la coinquilina che te lava, cucina e stira te la tieni ancora a mo' di colf?

lo sai allora che te piji pe' culo in maniera cosmica co' la stronzata che hai detto prima sui figli e stai solo pe' farte li cazzi tua meritando pure che la tua coinquilina a tradimento te propini n'inkulata fatta proprio per benino quanno pe' te poi sara' troppo tardi pe' rimedia'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (25 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu dici che non si tratta di ingoiare cacca perchè pensi a una separazione civile.
> Diventa tutto più pesante quando il padre o la madre di tuo figlio vorresti proprio non vederlo mai più neppure in un'altra vita.
> Allora anche comportarsi civilmente è un peso.


ma certo...


ma per tuo figlio ti comporti civilmente....
che sarebbe meglio offendersi reciprocamente o parlarne male?


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> può anche essere che qualcuno li usi come alibi ma ragionevolezza (e amore aggiungerei)vuole che si debba agire in funzione della loro serenità.
> tu fai sempre un bel mucchietto globale


beh occhiverdi s'e' fatto gia' stana'...

pero' nun ce voleva un cazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' anche se venisse ormai meno il tuo alibi d'ave' figli ancora implumi la coinquilina che te lava, cucina e stira te la tieni ancora a mo' di colf?
> 
> lo sai allora che te piji pe' culo in maniera cosmica co' la stronzata che hai detto prima sui figli e stai solo pe' farte li cazzi tua meritando pure che la tua coinquilina a tradimento te propini n'inkulata fatta proprio per benino quanno pe' te poi sara' troppo tardi pe' rimedia'...
> 
> ahahahahah


Guarda che lavo, stiro e cucino anche io. Le manine le ho ancora...



exStermy ha detto:


> beh occhiverdi s'e' fatto gia' stana'...
> 
> pero' nun ce voleva un cazzo...
> 
> ahahahahah


ahahha ma non hai stanato nessuno! Sei convinto che sia così ma non lo è.


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma a pranzo che bisogna fare?
> 
> sei troppo rigido Stermy


tu cosa consiglieresti al tuo ganzo se fossi passata dal ruolo di sua amante a convivente?

rimarresti bella tranquilla e felice ad aspetta' che lui finisce de farse li cazzi sua?

allora fateve compagnia tu ed Annuccia...

ahahahaha


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma certo...
> 
> 
> ma per tuo figlio ti comporti civilmente....
> che sarebbe meglio offendersi reciprocamente o parlarne male?



Annuccia, certo. Ma a quel punto è ingoiare cacca. Soprattutto se dall'altra parte la civilità è un velo sopra parole e fatti che sono tutt'altro.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma ti ripeto che nessuno dice di sparire ma di cambiare necessariamente lo stile di vita e la partecipazione a dei riti, rispetto a prima...
> 
> mo' per ipotesi, mettiamo che il paparino s'e' separato e tu da amante sua diventi sua convivente....
> 
> ...



ma questo è un altro discorso...
qui non si sta parlando dell'amante....


certo un pochino mi girerebbero specie se dovessi sospettare che mammina fa tutto apposta....
ma che faccio?

in questi casi la "nuova"deve accettare tutto il pacco....

ad alcune girano anche se vogliamo dirla tuta quando il pargolo va a casa loro...
o quando lo portano in vacanza..
ma questo,ripeto è unaltro discorso....

io non limiterei le visite...
perchè quello è suo figlio sempre...
sulle cene ripeto se i rapporti sono civili..magari non tute le sere ma non avrei problemi ogni tanto
è solo una cena poi se ne va e tutto torna come prima..
se i rapporti sono burrascosi di vene non se ne parlerebbe nemmeno in ogni caso credo...

cmq i filio restano sempre figli ed entrambi hanno gli stessi diritti...
certo la madre è piu fortunata...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma ti ripeto che nessuno dice di sparire ma di cambiare necessariamente lo stile di vita e la partecipazione a dei riti, rispetto a prima...
> 
> mo' per ipotesi, mettiamo che il paparino s'e' separato e tu da amante sua diventi sua convivente....
> 
> ...



Non credo.
Se mi metto con un uomo che è stato sposato e ha  figli, so che i suoi figli e tutto quello che serve per farli stare bene, arriveranno sempre prima di me.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Annuccia, certo. Ma a quel punto è ingoiare cacca. Soprattutto se dall'altra parte la civilità è un velo sopra parole e fatti che sono tutt'altro.



cmq credo che se i dui non hanno buoni rapporti,la cena non avviene...anzi non la si propone nemmeno...
tuttalpiù un compleanno,una ricorrenza....
un evento sporadico..
e per quella vvolat pazienza...


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma certo...
> 
> 
> ma per tuo figlio ti comporti civilmente....
> che sarebbe meglio offendersi reciprocamente o parlarne male?


ma allora il tuo ganzo lo lasci libero di frequentare mattino e sera come prima la casa, la moglie ed i figli o te girano appena appena le gonadi in tutto quel casino bestiale?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Guarda che lavo, stiro e cucino anche io. Le manine le ho ancora...
> 
> 
> 
> ahahha ma non hai stanato nessuno! Sei convinto che sia così ma non lo è.


ma ovviamont'...

ahahahahah

guardate le spalle damme retta, nun se sa mai...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Se mi metto con un uomo che è stato sposato e ha figli, so che i suoi figli e tutto quello che serve per farli stare bene, arriveranno sempre prima di me.


perchè sei genitore anche tu......
e capisci...
ma se non sei mamma.....
ci vuole un po per capire....

per alcuni ripeto i figli dell'altro sono scomodi anche senza la madre intorno.....
perchè stupidamente si sentono sempre in competizione...(e capita si...purtroppo...)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cmq credo che se i dui non hanno buoni rapporti,la cena non avviene...anzi non la si propone nemmeno...
> tuttalpiù un compleanno,una ricorrenza....
> un evento sporadico..
> e per quella vvolat pazienza...


Approvo! Se poi non ce la civiltà tra le 2 persone allora è un altro discorso. 

basta solo un po di buon senso e mettere da parte l'orgoglio per il bene proprio, della persona a cui, sicuramente, si vuole ancora bene e dei proprio figli.

Non ci fossero i figli sicuramente sarebbe diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè sei genitore anche tu......
> e capisci...
> ma se non sei mamma.....
> ci vuole un po per capire....
> ...


sono d'accordo
Ma mi domando: come puoi amare una persona e trovare scomoda una parte fondamentale della sua vita?


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Se mi metto con un uomo che è stato sposato e ha figli, so che i suoi figli e tutto quello che serve per farli stare bene, arriveranno sempre prima di me.


e ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> Ma mi domando: come puoi amare una persona e trovare scomoda una parte fondamentale della sua vita?


chiamasi possessività.

abbastanza comune.


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma questo è un altro discorso...
> qui non si sta parlando dell'amante....
> 
> 
> ...


non si sta parlando di amante ma Demoralizio nel caso rompesse definitivamente co' la moglie ed avendo na' figlia di 4 anni (ha detto Simy), dimmi te mo' sto povero cristiano fino a che eta' della figlia non po' convive degnamente co' nessuna e deve anna' tutte le sere a fa' sta cazzo de pagliacciata?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> chiamasi possessività.
> 
> abbastanza comune.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè sei genitore anche tu......
> e capisci...
> ma se non sei mamma.....
> ci vuole un po per capire....
> ...


è una forma di immaturità detestabile .mai potrei stare con una persona del genere


----------



## free (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu cosa consiglieresti al tuo ganzo se fossi passata dal ruolo di sua amante a convivente?
> 
> rimarresti bella tranquilla e felice ad aspetta' che lui finisce de farse li cazzi sua?
> 
> ...



se il mio ganzo avesse pulcini (Dio me ne scampi:mrgreen, credo che avrei rispetto, altrimenti mi chiederei se vale veramente la pena di inguaiarsi così
ma così tu sei andato avanti ad ipotizzare, non si parlava proprio di questo


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Se mi metto con un uomo che è stato sposato e ha  figli, so che i suoi figli e tutto quello che serve per farli stare bene, arriveranno sempre prima di me.


si' pero' tu attualmente nun sei libera al punto da poterci convivere col tuo ex amante...

a te per es. che fai cosi' l'emancipata nun te ce vedo proprio a sta da sola la sera ad aspetta' che il tuo ganzo ritorni dalla cenetta abituale...

come no...

ahahahah

a meno che nun sei pure te na' Marina che s'accontenta sempre degli avanzi....sempre se ce stanno pure...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' pero' tu attualmente nun sei libera al punto da poterci convivere col tuo ex amante...
> 
> a te per es. che fai cosi' l'emancipata nun te ce vedo proprio a sta da sola la sera ad aspetta' che il tuo ganzo ritorni dalla cenetta abituale...
> 
> ...


ma se ami un uomo che ha figli lo ami con tutto il pacchetto e come minimo rispetti la sua vita .i figli sono prioritari sempre


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> se il mio ganzo avesse pulcini (Dio me ne scampi:mrgreen, credo che avrei rispetto, altrimenti mi chiederei se vale veramente la pena di inguaiarsi così
> ma così tu sei andato avanti ad ipotizzare, non si parlava proprio di questo


tante inkulate se danno e se pijano anche perche' nun se ipotizzano le conseguenze delle proprie azioni...

quindi la tua risposta e' che un Demoralizio qualsiasi, o cambia la frequentazione e quello che pensa nella sua capoccia della sua ex famija o rimarra' single a vita?

ok e' giusto e l'accendiamo...

ahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se ami un uomo che ha figli lo ami con tutto il pacchetto e come minimo rispetti la sua vita .i figli sono prioritari sempre


vabbè ma non tutti gli uomini riescono a mettere i figli prima di se stessi. Cose invece più comune nelle donne.

la differenza è solo questa.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' pero' tu attualmente nun sei libera al punto da poterci convivere col tuo ex amante...
> 
> a te per es. che fai cosi' l'emancipata nun te ce vedo *proprio a sta da sola la sera ad aspetta' che il tuo ganzo ritorni dalla cenetta abituale...
> 
> ...


E quando dico che di me non hai capito nulla, non lo dico mica a caso...
In un rapporto valuto quello che tu dai a me e non entro in concorrenza con "qualcosa" che so non potrà mai essere sul mio stesso livello


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se ami un uomo che ha figli lo ami con tutto il pacchetto e come minimo rispetti la sua vita .i figli sono prioritari sempre


Quoto
E ti dirò di più. Il fatto che i suoi figli sono prioritari è uno delle qualità che me lo farebbero amare di più


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se ami un uomo che ha figli lo ami con tutto il pacchetto e come minimo rispetti la sua vita .i figli sono prioritari sempre


ma tu sei fuori come un terrazzo...

ahahahah

e chi sei Maria Goretti pe' sacrificarte pe' coglioni del genere?

ah gia' l'amore...e l'amore dei figli dell'artri......

Mine' qua e' roba da manicomio invece...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vabbè *ma non tutti gli uomini riescono a mettere i figli prima di se stessi*. Cose invece più comune nelle donne.
> 
> la differenza è solo questa.


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vabbè ma non tutti gli uomini riescono a mettere i figli prima di se stessi. Cose invece più comune nelle donne.
> 
> la differenza è solo questa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> E ti dirò di più. Il fatto che i suoi figli sono prioritari è uno delle qualità che me lo farebbero amare di più


:quoto:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vabbè ma non tutti gli uomini riescono a mettere i figli prima di se stessi. Cose invece più comune nelle donne.
> 
> la differenza è solo questa.


se domani...

quanno parte la brocca nun ce stanno differenze...

e' che i figli l'affidano alle madri pure se so' zoccole conclamate con annessa la casina del pirla che capita...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


>





simy ha detto:


>


Che ho detto??


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Che ho detto??



Nulla
Il fatto che esistano uomini/donne che non mettono i propri figli prima di se stessi sempre e comunque, mi dai i brividi


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nulla
> Il fatto che esistano uomini/donne che non mettono i propri figli prima di se stessi sempre e comunque, mi dai i brividi


:quoto:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quando dico che di me non hai capito nulla, non lo dico mica a caso...
> In un rapporto valuto quello che tu dai a me e non entro in concorrenza con "qualcosa" che so non potrà mai essere sul mio stesso livello


ma nun cerca' de cojona' e cojonarte....

na' situazione di merda da pupazzo nun la reggi se hai un briciolo de rispetto per te stessa...

se non ce l'hai manco a livello minimo sindacale allora il discorso manco se pone...


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma nun cerca' de cojona' e cojonarte....
> 
> na' situazione di merda da pupazzo nun la reggi se hai un briciolo de rispetto per te stessa...
> 
> se non ce l'hai manco a livello minimo sindacale allora il discorso manco se pone...



cosa intendi per situazione da pupazzo? perdonami perchè non capisco....


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> E ti dirò di più. Il fatto che i suoi figli sono prioritari è uno delle qualità che me lo farebbero amare di più


ahahahahah

n'emula de Santa Maria Goretti, praticamente...

ma de che...chi ce crede...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> Ma mi domando: come puoi amare una persona e trovare scomoda una parte fondamentale della sua vita?


bella domanda...
forse perchè vorresti essere tu e solo tui la sua parte fondamentale???


è stupido e orripilante...ma accade...

ma ripeto se sei genitore a tua volta capisci eccome...
perchè è vero che personalmente pensando ad una cena con l'ex moglie le palline girano....ma se il desiderio è del figlio....ogni genitore vuole accontetare i prorpri...
e a denti stretti non romperei i coglioni e me starei buona....
però se quello è un tentativo della mamma allora....

cmq è un discorso complicato...e del resto quando ci sono bambini di mezzo nulla è semplice....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nulla
> Il fatto che esistano uomini/donne che non mettono i propri figli prima di se stessi sempre e comunque, mi dai i brividi





Simy ha detto:


> :quoto:


Pure a me ma ho avuto il dispiacere di conoscere persone simili. :unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa intendi per situazione da pupazzo? perdonami perchè non capisco....


cioe' di definirti convivente ed amare uno che la sera ed alle feste comandate te molla come un pupazzo sul como' e poi te ripija quanno je fa' comodo quanno ha finito de farse li cazzi sua...ahahahah...

e farfalla amerebbe anche di piu' un uomo cosi' amorevole dei propri figli...

urca......

ahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non si sta parlando di amante ma Demoralizio nel caso rompesse definitivamente co' la moglie ed avendo na' figlia di 4 anni (ha detto Simy), dimmi te mo' sto povero cristiano fino a che eta' della figlia non po' convive degnamente co' nessuna e deve anna' tutte le sere a fa' sta cazzo de pagliacciata?


io non avevo letto tutto...
la storia dell'amante a casa che dovrebbe aspettare il compagno che torni dalla cenetta l'hai tirata in ballo tu   e appunto non c'entra....
se lui cena tute le seree vuol dire che non le pesa....
magari la moglie cerca attraverso queste cene di riportarlo in casa....

se a lui fa bene vedere i figli tutte le sere non vedo perchè dovrebbe farlo a maggior ragione che nessuno lo apetta a casa sua..perchè nuova compagna non ne ha ancora....

non è una pagliacciata per i figli...è lui che desidera cenare con loro.....
ma tu hai idea quanto ti possono mancare i tuoi figli che prima si svegliavano,facevano colazione insieme a te ecc ecc...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma nun cerca' de cojona' e cojonarte....
> 
> na' situazione di merda da pupazzo nun la reggi se hai un briciolo de rispetto per te stessa...
> 
> se non ce l'hai manco a livello minimo sindacale allora il discorso manco se pone...



Cioè spiegami....Se il mio compagno antepone i figli a me io mi devo sentire un pupazzo?
Ma con quale coraggio impedisci o limiti a un uomo di stare con i suoi figli
Ovvio che se sta 24 ore su 24 ore con loro stiamo parlando di aria fritta......


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' di definirti convivente ed amare uno che la sera ed alle feste comandate te molla come un pupazzo sul como' e poi te ripija quanno je fa' comodo quanno ha finito de farse li cazzi sua...ahahahah...
> 
> e farfalla amerebbe anche di piu' un uomo cosi' amorevole dei propri figli...
> 
> ...


io non sono d'accordo.... e non hai capito nulla di come è fatta Farfalla....



Annuccia ha detto:


> io non avevo letto tutto...
> la storia dell'amante a casa che dovrebbe aspettare il compagno che torni dalla cenetta l'hai tirata in ballo tu e appunto non c'entra....
> se lui cena tute le seree vuol dire che non le pesa....
> magari la moglie cerca attraverso queste cene di riportarlo in casa....
> ...


quoto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' di definirti convivente ed amare uno che la sera ed alle feste comandate te molla come un pupazzo sul como' e poi te ripija quanno je fa' comodo quanno ha finito de farse li cazzi sua...ahahahah...
> 
> e farfalla amerebbe anche di piu' un uomo cosi' amorevole dei propri figli...
> 
> ...



Estremista! i rapporti di coppia sono fatti di compromessi. E le feste comandate sono una cagata commerciale. Chi se ne frega... 
Se dovessi trovare una donna ed innamorarmi ( ora come ora io la vedo moooolto dura ) questi non sarebbero grossi problemi. Preferisco godermi le cose belle di un rapporto che rodermi "er culo" per quello che non è idilliaco.



Annuccia ha detto:


> bella domanda...
> forse perchè vorresti essere tu e solo tui la sua parte fondamentale???
> 
> 
> ...



Quotone doveroso!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' di definirti convivente ed amare uno che la sera ed alle feste comandate te molla come un pupazzo sul como' e poi te ripija quanno je fa' comodo quanno ha *finito de farse li cazzi sua*...ahahahah...
> 
> e farfalla amerebbe anche di piu' un uomo cosi' amorevole dei propri figli...
> 
> ...


Ma non va in palestra, al cinema a giocare a calcetto.....Va dai suoi figli....Ma stiamo scherzando


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Estremista! i rapporti di coppia sono fatti di compromessi. E le feste comandate sono una cagata commerciale. Chi se ne frega...
> Se dovessi trovare una donna ed innamorarmi ( ora come ora io la vedo moooolto dura ) questi non sarebbero grossi problemi. Preferisco godermi le cose belle di un rapporto che rodermi "er culo" per quello che non è idilliaco.


Quoto:up:
E lei dovrebbe godersi i momenti che sta con te, non rodersi per quelli in cui tu non ci sei


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Estremista! i rapporti di coppia sono fatti di compromessi. E le feste comandate sono una cagata commerciale. Chi se ne frega...
> Se dovessi trovare una donna ed innamorarmi ( ora come ora io la vedo moooolto dura ) questi non sarebbero grossi problemi. Preferisco godermi le cose belle di un rapporto che rodermi "er culo" per quello che non è idilliaco.
> 
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> .........
> e a denti stretti non romperei i coglioni e me starei buona....
> ....


ma il rimanere da sola a casa come na' scema ad aspetta', lo puoi tollerare solo per rarissime ed eccezionali circostanze, mica tutte le sere fisse...

che senso ha un rapporto del genere?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma il rimanere da sola a casa come na' scema ad aspetta', lo puoi tollerare solo per rarissime ed eccezionali circostanze, mica tutte le sere fisse...
> 
> che senso ha un rapporto del genere?


Ma perchè estremizzi sempre?
Chi ha parlato di tutte le sere?
Se stai tutte le sere con la ex moglie e i figli che ti separi a fare?


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non avevo letto tutto...
> la storia dell'amante a casa che dovrebbe aspettare il compagno che torni dalla cenetta l'hai tirata in ballo tu   e appunto non c'entra....
> se lui cena tute le seree vuol dire che non le pesa....
> magari la moglie cerca attraverso queste cene di riportarlo in casa....
> ...


ma cazzarola, ho capito che Demo nun c'ha l'amante, ma prima o poi, sempre se e' convinto sul serio de separarse, il problema se lo ritrovera' grosso come na casa e deve pensa' che deve mollare un po' coi figli se nun vole esse asfaltato dalla eventuale compagna....e mica significa sbattersene in quel caso...

oseno' confermate cio' che sostengo io da secoli e che i separati/divorziati so' degli appestati da cui girare al largo...

ma manco li cani...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma cazzarola, ho capito che Demo nun c'ha l'amante, ma prima o poi, sempre se e' convinto sul serio de separarse, il problema se lo ritrovera' grosso come na casa e deve pensa' che deve mollare un po' coi figli se nun vole esse asfaltato dalla eventuale compagna....e mica significa sbattersene in quel caso...
> 
> oseno' confermate cio' che sostengo io da secoli e che i separati/divorziati so' degli appestati da cui girare al largo...
> 
> ...


quando si ritroverà il problema lo affronterà!
stermi sono passate poche settimane! dovrà pur metabolizzare no?


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè spiegami....Se il mio compagno antepone i figli a me io mi devo sentire un pupazzo?
> Ma con quale coraggio impedisci o limiti a un uomo di stare con i suoi figli
> Ovvio che se sta 24 ore su 24 ore con loro stiamo parlando di aria fritta......


qua dobbiamo passare ai disegnini...ahahahahah

passa' co' loro 24ore durante la settimana la vedo dura...

pero' la cenetta serale ce po' sta'...quante ne tollereresti se fosse Demoralizio il tuo ganzo?...

i fine settimana invece sarebbero cazzi pe' diabetici ed anche questi, tu convivente di un uomo meraviglioso tutto casa (dell'ex)...ahahahah e fiji, quanti ne tollereresti da passa' da sola come na' scema?

perche' qua nun se parla de cose sporadiche da accettare e digerire ma robe piu' frequenti e quasi morbose che te fanno senti' proprio esclusa, altro che stronzate retoriche...


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè estremizzi sempre?
> Chi ha parlato di tutte le sere?
> Se stai tutte le sere con la ex moglie e i figli che ti separi a fare?


alla buonora, bensvejata....cazzo e' quasi ora de pranzo ormai...ahahahahah

allora perche' me puzza la pseudo separazione de Demoralizio con annessa frullata ner frullatore dei figli?

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non va in palestra, al cinema a giocare a calcetto.....Va dai suoi figli....Ma stiamo scherzando


e poi scusa...
se deciso di stare con una persona separata con figli devo mettere in conto queste cose o no??


maledetto pero dal quale cascano in tante....


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Estremista! i rapporti di coppia sono fatti di compromessi. E le feste comandate sono una cagata commerciale. Chi se ne frega...
> Se dovessi trovare una donna ed innamorarmi ( ora come ora io la vedo moooolto dura ) questi non sarebbero grossi problemi. Preferisco godermi le cose belle di un rapporto che rodermi "er culo" per quello che non è idilliaco.
> 
> 
> ...


Allora te faccio tanti auguri de trova' sempre smidollate senza spina dorsale...ahahahah

me sa che vivi un po' nel mondo delle favole, avendo na' mugliera che te lo permette pure...

pensa se te pij invece na' scoppola pe' una che nun sopporta i tuoi godimenti e nun c'ha la stessa visione condivisa di robe idilliache e no...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quando si ritroverà il problema lo affronterà!
> stermi sono passate poche settimane! dovrà pur metabolizzare no?


vabbe' rimandiamo, allora...

qua stiamo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> qua dobbiamo passare ai disegnini...ahahahahah
> 
> passa' co' loro 24ore durante la settimana la vedo dura...
> 
> ...





exStermy ha detto:


> alla buonora, bensvejata....cazzo e' quasi ora de pranzo ormai...ahahahahah
> 
> allora perche' me puzza la pseudo separazione de Demoralizio con annessa frullata ner frullatore dei figli?
> 
> ahahahah



Ma svegliate de che?
Ovvio che in questo momento lui possa stare tutte le sere lì e nel caso abbia una relazione non potrà. 
Ma il discorso era su anteporre i figli a un nuovo rapporto...

E dipende da cosa intendi per sporadiche e frequenti


----------



## Annuccia (25 Ottobre 2012)

come sempre si parte da un discorsoper poi passare ad un altro che poco c'entra


demo passa le sere a cena con la famiglia...
a casa non lo aspetta nessuno...è solo....

e sicuramente sente la mancanza dei figli...

qui l'amante non c'èentra anche perchè poverello non ne ha...

ipotizziamo che demo dovesse incontrare qualcuno allora si che "tutte le sante sere" non andrebbe a cena li..perchè i figli potrebbero anche cenare con lui e la nuova compagna....

ripeto quando ci sono figli in mezzo nulla è semplice....
e sentirne la mancanza deve essere atroce....

ipotizzando che per una serie di circostansze sarei costretta a vedere la mia solo ed esclusivamente in presenza di un padre che odio profondamente...che non tollero...
pur di vederla lo fare..
ma nemmeno questo è il caso di demo...
ho fatto l'esempio per chi disse che si mangia merda per i figli....


adesso vado a prendere la pulcina pia a scuola...


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> come sempre si parte da un discorsoper poi passare ad un altro che poco c'entra
> 
> 
> demo passa le sere a cena con la famiglia...
> ...



:up:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> come sempre si parte da un discorsoper poi passare ad un altro che poco c'entra
> 
> 
> demo passa le sere a cena con la famiglia...
> ...


ma che per il momento stia da solo e senza nessuna, per me nun giustifica na' separazione farsa de sto tipo......

per me vuole dire tutt'altro la separazione... 

comunque...


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma svegliate de che?
> Ovvio che in questo momento lui possa stare tutte le sere lì e nel caso abbia una relazione non potrà.
> Ma il discorso era su anteporre i figli a un nuovo rapporto...
> 
> E dipende da cosa intendi per sporadiche e frequenti


ah e' pure ovvio che po' anna' li' tutte le sere visto che nun e' ancora accompagnato...

ma che domande che faccio....te' rasun'...

ahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Allora te faccio tanti auguri de trova' sempre smidollate senza spina dorsale...ahahahah
> 
> me sa che vivi un po' nel mondo delle favole, avendo na' mugliera che te lo permette pure...
> 
> ...


Smidollate?? 

Quindi secondo la tua opinione una donna sarebbe smidollata perchè innamorata di un uomo con figli accetta la felicità del compagno??

Sarebbe così assurdo condividere la felicità del compagno anche con di lui figli invece di pensare solo a "possedere" le vite altrui???

Non c'è solo il bianco o il nero.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Smidollate??
> 
> Quindi secondo la tua opinione una donna sarebbe smidollata perchè innamorata di un uomo con figli accetta la felicità del compagno??
> 
> ...



Quoto:up:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Smidollate??
> 
> Quindi secondo la tua opinione una donna sarebbe smidollata perchè innamorata di un uomo con figli accetta la felicità del compagno??
> 
> ...


e chi parla de possesso?

me pari piu' tu visto l'uso che ne fai di loro e delle loro vagine ancor di piu', visto che t'interessano de piu' da quelle parti...

ahahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e chi parla de possesso?
> 
> me pari piu' tu visto l'uso che ne fai di loro e delle loro vagine ancor di piu', visto che t'interessano de piu' da quelle parti...
> 
> ahahahahahah


bhè sono consenzienti. Mica le obbligo  ci si "usa" a vicenda per il piacere reciproco. Non è brutto come sembra  

Anzi a dirla tutta sarei io l'amante in questo caso visto che lei ha un uomo e fa "roba" anche con lui


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e chi parla de possesso?
> 
> *me pari piu' tu visto l'uso che ne fai di loro e delle loro vagine ancor di piu', visto che t'interessano de piu' da quelle parti...
> 
> *ahahahahahah


non credo le violenti!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo le violenti!



confermo!  Non le violento ... :angelo:


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> confermo!  Non le violento ... :angelo:


bè...mo proprio angioletto non mi sembri!

:diavoletto:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè...mo proprio angioletto non mi sembri!
> 
> :diavoletto:


Cit. " non è colpa mia sono loro che mi disegnano così!" 

Angioletto no. Però cerco di essere sincero. Ho sempre avvisato prima cosa volevo e dove potevo e mi sentivo di arrivare.... non voglio prendere in giro nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e chi parla de possesso?
> 
> me pari piu' tu visto l'uso che ne fai di loro e delle loro vagine ancor di piu', visto che t'interessano de piu' da quelle parti...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Mi sembrano consenzienti.....


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bhè sono consenzienti. Mica le obbligo  ci si "usa" a vicenda per il piacere reciproco. Non è brutto come sembra


intanto i cazzi iniziali cambiano piu' frequentemente di quanto t'illudi tu ..

infatti l'ultima nun te rompe le palline???

capirai che novita'....ahahahahah

tu poi che hai anche scritto di donne innammorate e di non possesso che dovrebbero ave', me fanno pensa' che te ne approfitti in maniera becera...

ma nun te preoccupa' che la situazione ti si puo' capovolgere...

basta che trovi quella giusta e kazzuta e poi ne riparlamo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo le violenti!


ok pomeriggio scirvi tu e io mi riposo.....


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Cit. "* non è colpa mia sono loro che mi disegnano così*!"
> 
> Angioletto no. Però cerco di essere sincero. Ho sempre avvisato prima cosa volevo e dove potevo e mi sentivo di arrivare.... non voglio prendere in giro nessuno.



 sta cosa la dico sempre io!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok pomeriggio scirvi tu e io mi riposo.....


ma certo amica!


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu sei fuori come un terrazzo...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


ma sacrificarmi in che senso?
parlo  semplicemente di adeguarsi alla situazione della persona che ami nel caso abbia figli.tu staresti volentieri con una donna che non li mette al primo posto?


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembrano consenzienti.....


e vorrei pure vede' che le sequestra pe' scoparsele...

ahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> intanto i cazzi iniziali cambiano piu' frequentemente di quanto t'illudi tu ..
> 
> infatti l'ultima nun te rompe le palline???
> 
> ...


Vero, la mia attuale "amica" ogni tanto spinge un pochino ed è abbastanza palese che se io le dassi tutto lei mollerebbe tutto per me. Ma, onestamente, non c'è nulla di più di quello che ho ben chiarito da subito.
La cosa non mi stupisce molto.... però preferirei diversamente.

Un giorno forse ricomincerò a voler qualcuno seriamente e vedremo. Ora no.



exStermy ha detto:


> e vorrei pure vede' che le sequestra pe' scoparsele...
> 
> ahahahah


 :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e vorrei pure vede' che le sequestra pe' scoparsele...
> 
> ahahahah


E quindi il verbo usare è decisamente fuori luogo, nel senso in cui lo intendi tu


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vero, la mia attuale "amica" ogni tanto spinge un pochino ed è abbastanza palese che se io le dassi tutto lei mollerebbe tutto per me. Ma, onestamente, non c'è nulla di più di quello che ho ben chiarito da subito.
> La cosa non mi stupisce molto.... però preferirei diversamente.
> 
> Un giorno forse ricomincerò a voler qualcuno seriamente e vedremo. Ora no.


e ti auguro che l'altra sia "disponibile" come lo sei tu co' chi fa i cambi in corsa...

danno ar cazzo i sensi unici...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sacrificarmi in che senso?
> parlo  semplicemente di adeguarsi alla situazione della persona che ami nel caso abbia figli.tu staresti volentieri con una donna che non li mette al primo posto?


sinceramente in una rottura di coglioni cosi' spaziale ad una certa eta', nun me c'infilo manco a pagamento...

da giovine ho frequentato na' separata co' du fiji ed a pensa' allo sbattimento, preferisco mille vorte le pugnette...

ce n'aveva sempre una quella rompicoglioni...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sinceramente in una rottura di coglioni cosi' spaziale ad una certa eta', nun me c'infilo manco a pagamento...
> 
> da giovine ho frequentato na' separata co' du fiji ed a pensa' allo sbattimento, preferisco mille vorte le pugnette...
> 
> ...


embé certo che un conto è una ragazza lbera e un altro una madre con tutte le responsabilità del caso.


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi il verbo usare è decisamente fuori luogo, nel senso in cui lo intendi tu


farfa' nun me fa' di' che dormi...ahahahah

nel pistolotto ha parlato anche di amore per uno coi figli (lui) che tutto me fa pensa' tranne che nun ne approfitterebbe in maniera indegna a discapito della scema de turno...

so' maligno?

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> embé certo che un conto è una ragazza lbera e un altro una madre con tutte le responsabilità del caso.


ma per quello li ritengo (maschi e femmine indistintamente) degli appestati e da maneggiare con cura perche' la rottura di coglioni e' micidiale...

la reggevo perche' era n'esperienza per me e colle tappabuchi...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> farfa' nun me fa' di' che dormi...ahahahah
> 
> nel pistolotto ha parlato anche di amore per uno coi figli (lui) che tutto me fa pensa' tranne che nun ne approfitterebbe in maniera indegna a discapito della scema de turno...
> 
> ...


si


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma per quello li ritengo (maschi e femmine indistintamente) *degli appestati e da maneggiare con cura perche' la rottura di coglioni e' micidiale...
> 
> *la reggevo perche' era n'esperienza per me e colle tappabuchi...
> 
> ahahahahahah


ti facevo molto meno superficiale.- 2000 punti


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si


ma no dai...forse appena appena...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti facevo molto meno superficiale.- 2000 punti


superficiale un par de ciufoli....

so' perfettamente di che parlo e poi che cazzo leggi pure qua sopra?

comunque a 56anni, ner caso ed ar limite, solo vedove e sterili...no e/o...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

beh, dai...ti accontenti delle  tardone ...+ 700


exStermy ha detto:


> superficiale un par de ciufoli....
> 
> so' perfettamente di che parlo e poi che cazzo leggi pure qua sopra?
> 
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> farfa' nun me fa' di' che dormi...ahahahah
> 
> nel pistolotto ha parlato anche di amore per uno coi figli (lui) che tutto me fa pensa' tranne che nun ne approfitterebbe in maniera indegna a discapito della scema de turno...
> 
> ...


molto!


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, dai...ti accontenti delle  tardone ...+ 700


te diro' che anche a quelle con appena 2 o 3 decadi, mejo se esotiche o ucraine, nun ce sputerei sopra...

e mo' scala pure che cazzo te pare...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te diro' che anche a quelle con appena 2 o 3 decadi, mejo se esotiche o ucraine, nun ce sputerei sopra...
> 
> e mo' scala pure che cazzo te pare...
> 
> ahahahahah


specifico decade come decennio e non perche' so' pure pedofilo....

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> molto!


t'ho offerto n'assist da cogliere...

come se dice di chi coglie?...

ahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> t'ho offerto n'assist da cogliere...
> 
> come se dice di chi coglie?...
> 
> ahahahah



contadino?? 

:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> contadino??
> 
> :rotfl:


ahahahah

scusa il ritardo ma so' rimasto lievemente scioccato a legge la tua esortazione a tu' moje prima d'usci' di non scopa' sur lettone de famija...

povca tvoja...che livelli sublimi che se raggiungono...

t'invidio, sai...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (25 Ottobre 2012)

Stermy ma perchè una deve stare sola come una scema?
guarda che il tempo libero non è mica male!

invece sul fatto che sia facile immaginare bambini (altrui e non) come dolci creaturine affettuose e che poi la realtà potrebbe essere ben diversa, concordo


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Stermy ma perchè una deve stare sola come una scema?
> guarda che il tempo libero non è mica male!
> 
> invece sul fatto che sia facile immaginare bambini (altrui e non) come dolci creaturine affettuose e che poi la realtà potrebbe essere ben diversa, concordo


ma allora statte prevalentemente da sola cor tuo tempo libero e te scopi uno di tanto in tanto pe' farte leva' le ragnatele...

ahahahah

chi te dice niente, pero' nun poj di' che convivi co' uno in pianta stabile se te pianta e manco t'innaffia ogni due pe' tre......

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Stermy ma perchè una deve stare sola come una scema?
> guarda che il tempo libero non è mica male!
> 
> *invece sul fatto che sia facile immaginare bambini (altrui e non) come dolci creaturine affettuose e che poi la realtà potrebbe essere ben diversa, concordo*


 non è questione delle dolci creaturine; va anche bene se li consideri mostricciattoli ma lasci che suo padre  se ne occupi come di dovere.
se poi riesci a fare anche la compagna che riesce ad amarli è tutto grasso che cola...ma non è obbligatorio.questo


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è questione delle dolci creaturine; va anche bene se li consideri mostricciattoli ma lasci che suo padre  se ne occupi come di dovere.
> se poi riesci a fare anche la compagna che riesce ad amarli è tutto grasso che cola...ma non è obbligatorio.questo


io odio le famiglie allargate...gia' sopporto er giusto una...

figuramose pure gli estranei...brrrrrrr...nun ce vojo manco pensa'...

Mine' non mi deprimere...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io odio le famiglie allargate...gia' sopporto er giusto una...
> 
> figuramose pure gli estranei...brrrrrrr...nun ce vojo manco pensa'...
> 
> ...


però bielorusse non ti deprimono , disgraziato:calcio:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però bielorusse non ti deprimono , disgraziato:calcio:


quelle tantissimo invece...

ahahahah


----------



## demoralizio (25 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao ragazzi, ho letto i vostri post e credo di dover dare ragione a stermy: sono in un limbo, ma lo sapevo.

È inutile dire che una situazione così non può andare avanti all'infinito, prima o poi si dovrà scegliere anche per rispetto verso i figli.

Attualmente non ho altri pensieri: divertimento, spasso, godersi la libertà sono cose che nello stato d'animo in cui sono non me ne frega una ceppa. Non mi sento libero, non mi sento solo, valuto le mie sensazioni e metabolizzo il mio dolore (che muta nel tempo).

Tutti i ragionamenti su un nuovo amore ecc... mi sembrano incredibilmente lontani, per la come la penso da qualche mese piuttosto che iniziare una nuova convivenza mi addormento da solo col cloroformio e mi faccio divorare da un fagiano: manco morto!

La pseudo-separazione non è causata dall'odio, dalla volontà di punire ma dal non starci più dentro. Non parlo solo del tradimento, ma di anni di lontananza emotiva. Se avessi avuto tempo fa quello che mi sta comunicando lei adesso, non mi sarei allontanato.
Devo capire se rischiare, capire se il suo atteggiamento è per rimettermi sulla seggiola e farmi stare - ancora - buono lì o se per altri motivi. Troppa paura non fa bene, ma la paura è creata per farci sopravvivere


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, ho letto i vostri post e credo di dover dare ragione a stermy: sono in un limbo, ma lo sapevo.
> 
> È inutile dire che una situazione così non può andare avanti all'infinito, prima o poi si dovrà scegliere anche per rispetto verso i figli.
> 
> ...


Ciao Demo!
Sappiamo tutti che non può andare avanti all'infinito...devi solo darti tempo e fare un passo alla volta!


----------



## tesla (25 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oscuro, io vedo nella moglie di Demo, una donna che ha bisogno di crescere, che forse nel suo sembrare donna è davvero bambina, ostinata ed orgogliosa, solo come una bambina sa essere, ma penso anche che abbia agito da bambina nel tradimento. Non ci vedo il male in lei, se non il male orribile dei bambini che si chiama egooismo sfrenato,, ma è perchè deve crescere, è madre ma si vede che non è donna.
> 
> Se leggi bene è peggio questo che l'essere una gran vacca, vuol dire che questa donna è inadeguata completamente al suo compito ed ha bisogno di crescere.



daniele c'è!! 

ma meglio di prima!!


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma allora statte prevalentemente da sola cor tuo tempo libero e te scopi uno di tanto in tanto pe' farte leva' le ragnatele...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...



ma è mai possibile che passi sempre da un estremo all'altro con un automatismo disarmante?
non è mica vero che se una cosa non è così, deve essere per forza cosà:singleeye:


----------



## JON (26 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, ho letto i vostri post e credo di dover dare ragione a stermy: sono in un limbo, ma lo sapevo.
> 
> È inutile dire che una situazione così non può andare avanti all'infinito, prima o poi si dovrà scegliere anche per rispetto verso i figli.
> 
> ...


Non sai quanto odio queste situazioni quando coinvolgono i bambini. Non se lo meritano, sono una fonte gratuita di sofferenze inferte da errori altrui.

Intendo dire che nonostante tutto comprendo il tuo stato d'animo. Sembri in bilico tra consapevolezza e confusione, mosso dalla speranza che qualcosa possa illuminarti il cammino.

Il tradimento ora è diventato il problema minore, ti ha rivelato uno stato delle cose che rende il vostro rapporto insalubre per te. E' chiaro che stai soffrendo tantissimo ed è straziante il limbo in cui ti trovi. Sofferente e, come se non bastasse, con la spada di damocle che pende sui tuoi figli.

Ha ragione Daniele, tutto questo è causa dell'immaturità di lei. Che si possa sbagliare è lecito, capita e succede tutti i giorni. Ma la stoffa da esseri umani maturi ed intelligenti o c'è o non c'è. Prima di tutto conta il rispetto, altro che amore. Secondo me il tuo allontanamento mira anche a questo, nel frattempo infatti stai sondando i motivi reali della sua apparente buona disposizione nei tuopi confronti. Troppo facile ora, ma nonostante tutto spero per te che possa in qualche modo essere un segnale di speranza di un suo sincero ravvedimento, prima di tutto per lei stessa.

Il rispetto per l'altro indica il livello di consapevolezza del rispetto che si ha per se stessi, certi errori si fanno e si reiterano in piena inconsapevolezza. Se non capisce quale sia l'essenza del rispetto non vedo per te appigli utili per il proseguimento di una vita insieme fatta di buon senso.

Il tuo in fondo è un tentativo disperato aggravato dal tuo allontanamento sentimentale da lei. Il tuo limbo è in realtà una tua speranza, il tuo amore e rispetto della vita sono tangibili. Sei costretto però a fare i conti con la realtà e devi capire solo se restare con lei possa risultare salutare per tutti voi. In questo caso le tue scelte saranno tutt'altro che che facili perchè il tempo modifica sempre ogni cosa. In sostanza mi dispiace per te e per tutta la situazione, ma scegli quello che ritieni sia il male minore per i tuoi figli. Credo tu abbia equilibrio e consapevolezza necessari per fare le giuste scelte. Se ci penso, il tuo allontanamento sembra piuttosto un modo per muovere i giusti passi senza rischiare di farsi confondere dalle influenze "negative" di tua moglie. L'unico tuo errore, comprensibilissimo dal tuo punto di vista, è pensare in questo modo di salvare capre e cavoli. Dipendesse solo da te riusciresti nei tuoi intenti, ma non è cosi. Per cui spero che chi di dovere sappia fornirti nuove e buone speranze.


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma è mai possibile che passi sempre da un estremo all'altro con un automatismo disarmante?
> non è mica vero che se una cosa non è così, deve essere per forza cosà:singleeye:


Ma quali estremi d'egitto, ficcate nella capoccia che te da nuova donna di un separato o divorziato sarai sempre na tappabuchi e piu' il tuo ganzo rispecchiera' ai tuoi occhi i tuoi canoni di essere speciale perche' attaccato ai figli&C e piu' sarai solo un soprammobile da spolverare ogni tanto...

quindi se t'accontenti de passa' da sola pochi o tanti natali, pasque ed epifanie pur de di' che sei accoppiata con qualcuno, io me farei vede' da qualcun'altro...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma quali estremi d'egitto, ficcate nella capoccia che te da nuova donna di un separato o divorziato sarai sempre na tappabuchi e piu' il tuo ganzo rispecchiera' ai tuoi occhi i tuoi canoni di essere speciale perche' attaccato ai figli&C e piu' sarai solo un soprammobile da spolverare ogni tanto...
> 
> quindi se t'accontenti de passa' da sola pochi o tanti natali, pasque ed epifanie pur de di' che sei accoppiata con qualcuno, io me farei vede' da qualcun'altro...
> 
> ahahahahah



però i pulcini diventano adulti e se ne vanno fuori dalle ball...ehm, per la loro strada a farsi le loro feste con chi gli pare (tranne il natale, vabbè)
quindi, credo che siano situazioni che possano partire alla ricerca di equilibri, e che li trovino anche, più o meno, con il tempo come alleato: i figli crescono, i rancori si smorzano, e a pasqua si va il vacanza staccando il cell!
secondo me, da quello che vedo poichè non è il mio caso


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> però i pulcini diventano adulti e se ne vanno fuori dalle ball...ehm, per la loro strada a farsi le loro feste con chi gli pare (tranne il natale, vabbè)
> quindi, credo che siano situazioni che possano partire alla ricerca di equilibri, e che li trovino anche, più o meno, con il tempo come alleato: i figli crescono, i rancori si smorzano, e a pasqua si va il vacanza staccando il cell!
> secondo me, da quello che vedo poichè non è il mio caso


ora che aspetti che diventano adulti e se limitano ste incombenze cominciando a goderne, te sei gia' magnata fegato, milza e coratella..

ahahahahah


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ora che aspetti che diventano adulti e se limitano ste incombenze cominciando a goderne, te sei gia' magnata fegato, milza e coratella..
> 
> ahahahahah



ma pure chi deve curarli
se non se ne rende conto in tempo, e provvede per il meglio, se ne pentirà, secondo me
tu parli sempre delle conseguenze, ecco


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma pure chi deve curarli
> se non se ne rende conto in tempo, e provvede per il meglio, se ne pentirà, secondo me
> tu parli sempre delle conseguenze, ecco


se voj un consiglio girane al largo poi fai tu, chemmifrega.....

ahahahah


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se voj un consiglio girane al largo poi fai tu, chemmifrega.....
> 
> ahahahah



preciso preciso alle mie ziette!:mrgreen:
chemmifrega a parte


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, ho letto i vostri post e credo di dover dare ragione a stermy: sono in un limbo, ma lo sapevo.
> 
> È inutile dire che una situazione così non può andare avanti all'infinito, prima o poi si dovrà scegliere anche per rispetto verso i figli.
> 
> ...


Passerà. Non so nemmeno io come ma passerà. 
Per uscire dall'apatia di un rapporto di coppia sterile mi si sono voluti 4 anni prima della scossa. A me è arrivata esternamente. Abbiamo trovato una dimensione che compiace tutti e rende la vita più piacevole. 
E'  anche vero che io non sono passato dal tradimento quindi per me è stato più facile. o no?!... non saprei. Forse.


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> preciso preciso alle mie ziette!:mrgreen:
> chemmifrega a parte


la saggezza e' asessuata....ahahahah

ascolta le ziette tue e nun fa' la svampita, che poi so' cavoletti de brussels...

ahahahah


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la saggezza e' asessuata....ahahahah
> 
> ascolta le ziette tue e nun fa' la svampita, che poi so' cavoletti de brussels...
> 
> ahahahah



però una è separata...:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> però una è separata...:rotfl:


siamo circondati...

ahahahah

pero' strano che lo dica pure lei...

merita proprio no' scappellamento zietta tua...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> siamo circondati...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...



grazie, riferirò
ne rimarrà entusiasta di sicuro!:mrgreen:

lei dice che ormai è molto esigente, però credo che abbia i suoi intrallazzi vacanzieri, cose così
a detta sua l'unico uomo che l'ha fatta piangere è...il dentista!:singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> grazie, riferirò
> ne rimarrà entusiasta di sicuro!:mrgreen:
> 
> lei dice che ormai è molto esigente, però credo che abbia i suoi intrallazzi vacanzieri, cose così
> a detta sua l'unico uomo che l'ha fatta piangere è...il dentista!:singleeye:


ma che gran zocc....ops.... donna che te ritrovi de zietta...

ahahahah


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che gran zocc....ops.... donna che te ritrovi de zietta...
> 
> ahahahah



:rotfl:

ha un figlio grande...
tutto torna:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> ha un figlio grande...
> tutto torna:rotfl:


se tornano allora sara' proprio gajarda...

ahahahah


----------

